# Le tradada de l'instant d'en ce moment !



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

[...]


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Avril 2005)

Je suis d'accord, 
Juste pour se parler trankillou, sans debordement...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Intéressant comme thread, je me demande qui sera le prochain pape.


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je vais (...) faire en sorte que tout soit clean quand va venir la baby sitter.





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir ma femme fait un défilé de mode devant deux mille (2000) personnes à la Cité des Congrès.



Y a t-il un rapport ?!


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2005)

Là j'ai une bonne nouvelle, j'ouvre une bière et me roule une cigarette


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ce soir ma femme fait un défilé de mode devant deux mille (2000) personnes à la Cité des Congrès._
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:  :love:



En parlant de ta femme  elle vient de me confirmer sa venue à Avignon les14 et 15 mai ! :love: 

Elle passera même me prendre avec son jet privé le dimanche (roo en jet ça va vite avignon - pau)  

Edit : d'ailleurs tu pourrais lui donner mon nouveau numéro ? merci !


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

tiens, c'est une bonne idée Roberto, ca manque un fil fourre tout.....
maintenant que c'est fait, Robertav va peut etre revenir, 2 jour que je ne l'ai pas croisé....

bon, en se moment je me dis que je suis triste car j'avais un parrainage et avec ses co*****
ben, maintenant, j'en ai plus......  

bon, je vais aller travailler, ca fait longtemps donc a plus.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2005)

Un thread où il ne se passe rien, ça manquait. On y retrouve les habitués. Un peu comme au bar du coin. Ca tombe bien on est au bar, non.
Maaintenant qu'on est là, faut appeler les autres!


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un thread où il ne se passe rien, ça manquait.



C'est probablement le post le plus drole de tous les temps !


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai une bonne nouvelle, j'ouvre une bière et me roule une cigarette



ça sent le réchauffé, ces nouvelles !


----------



## mado (1 Avril 2005)

Justement c'est où l'espace fumeur ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est probablement le post le plus drole de tous les temps !



Arrête les Mon Chèri à la liqueur il y a urgence   Ou alors ça vient des cigarettes de Moquette


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2005)

Je venais d'ouvrir une bière et de rouler une cigarette et paf  ! une mauvaise nouvelle, suivie d'une bonne.


Merde à Luc G


----------



## Nexka (1 Avril 2005)

La maintenant j'ai faim!!!!  :love:  :love: (bah vi forcement, avec Roberto et ses histoires de chocolatines  :hein: )


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est probablement le post le plus drole de tous les temps !


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2005)

Là, je rentre d'une ballade dans les bois.
J'en ai profité pour découvrir le nouvelle album de Jean-Louis Murat (Moscou).
Il est chouette, il me donne des images des fermières aux seins lourds, allez savoir pourquoi. 
Le printemps je suppose. 
Il me fait souvent ça, Jean-Louis Murat.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chouette.
> Trop cool.




ben  cache ta joie !  :mouais:

C'était le premier post de Roberto sans smiley ! 
Et c'est pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_tout le monde fait des blagues foireuses et pourquoi pas moi, hein ??? _


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [&#8230;] réactions [&#8230;]


 je l&#8217;aurai pas écrit comme ça


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2005)

Là je dois composer un repas pour un imprévu, je sais pas quoi lui faire... un chaperon mode lorna sauce madonna ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Là je mange un petit pain au lait, un délice.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je dois composer un repas pour un imprévu, je sais pas quoi lui faire... un chaperon mode lorna sauce madonna ? :/siffle:


 Un chaperon mode lorna sauce madonna ... :mouais: c'est à dire ? 

 Là j'me dis que décidément le suisse restera pour moi une langue étrangère !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2005)

* Quel floodeur ce Roberto tout de même....*


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Draguer en causant cuisine : un classique indémodable !*
> 
> :love:
> _Dans l'agence où je bosse je collectionne les recettes de fondants au caramel de beignets et d'osso-bucco, on fait semblant avec les filles de ne pas y voir d'appétissants sous-entendus sexuels !_



Il y a des stores vénitiens dans ton agence aussi et une clim ?


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2005)

Lui ? non   C'est juste un petit-être sensible et quasi sans défense qui trouve ici un espace où s'exprimer !


----------



## KARL40 (1 Avril 2005)

Je suis en phase hallucinatoire ....  ... et pourtant je n'ai rien pris !!! :rateau: 

Va falloir penser à dormir ......


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Là, je me fais du soucis pour les djeuns d'aujourd'hui 







Papier égaré sur un trottoir palois !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2005)

pffffff appeler sa bite Valérie, pis encore quoi ?


----------



## mado (1 Avril 2005)

Je viens de lire le statut iChat de sm .
  
Je crois que je vais finir par aller en enfer, c'est sûr...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pffffff appeler sa bite Valérie, pis encore quoi ?



Oui, pourquoi pas "vérité" comme Michael tant qu'on y est...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, pourquoi pas "vérité" comme Michael tant qu'on y est...



j'en connais qui vont encore dire que ca degenere...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pffffff appeler sa bite Valérie, pis encore quoi ?



 tiens d'ailleurs ça vaudrait bien une ouverture en grande pompes d'un tradada ça non ? 

_ Et vous : vous la nommez comment ?
_ 
  

Noon ? 

 ah on me fait comprendre que non ce ne serait pas une bonne idée ! :hein:


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Avril 2005)

C'est qui ce "on" ???


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tiens d'ailleurs ça vaudrait bien une ouverture en grande pompes d'un tradada ça non ?
> 
> _ Et vous : vous la nommez comment ?
> _
> ...


bernard


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

ceci dit, moi je ne l'appelle pas, elle leve la tete toute seule, comme une grande, pour un oui pour un non...


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Papier égaré sur un trottoir palois !



Tu ramasses tous les bouts de papier qui trainent dans les rues ?!


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit, moi je ne l'appelle pas, elle leve la tete toute seule, comme une grande, pour un oui pour un non...



"Comme une grande", voilà bien le problème....


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu ramasses tous les bouts de papier qui trainent dans les rues ?!



Elle a encore du chemin... mais le premier test pour devenir... suissesse est réussi.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire le statut iChat de sm .
> 
> Je crois que je vais finir par aller en enfer, c'est sûr...



Perso, le style "bal tragique à Colombey" c'est pas trop mon truc. Non pas que j'hésite à tirer sur les ambulances à l'occasion, mais sur les corbillards ça me répugne un peu.


----------



## Pierrou (1 Avril 2005)

Bon ben les aminches, je viens de trouver une preuve accablante pour l'un d"entre vous sur internet..... Par ici !


----------



## mado (1 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Perso, le style "bal tragique à Colombey" c'est pas trop mon truc. Non pas que j'hésite à tirer sur les ambulances à l'occasion, mais sur les corbillards ça me répugne un peu.



Et bien tu iras peut-être au paradis.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, c'est une bonne idée Roberto, ca manque un fil fourre tout.....



Ouais c'est vrai, après le tradada *"vous faisez quoi maintenant ?"* versions multiples,  le *"vous faites quoi maintenant ?"*, le *"où c'est qu'on va poster maintenant"*, le ....     
Limite, oui, t'aurais pu su où flooder !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et bien tu iras peut-être au paradis.



Je ne crois pas au paradis, mais je crois à la mort et je la trouve rarement rigolotte.


----------



## pixelemon (1 Avril 2005)

la mort n'existe pas... demande à un mort...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> la mort n'existe pas... demande à un mort...


voilà une grande question existencielle... demande à Michel Nascar...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu ramasses tous les bouts de papier qui trainent dans les rues ?!



C'est la faute à mon trident :rose: il peut pas s'en empêcher !!! 
Il faut qu'il fasse de l'exercice, là il est en manque ... alors ... il pique les p'tits papiers !


 mais je trouve enfin IL trouve des trésors parfois !!!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est la faute à mon trident :rose: il peut pas s'en empêcher !!!
> Il faut qu'il fasse de l'exercice, là il est en manque ... alors ... il pique les p'tits papiers !
> 
> 
> mais je trouve enfin IL trouve des trésors parfois !!!



Pendant que tu y es, tu en profiteras pour balayer l'allée par ici, nettoyer les vitres, et passer la voiture au lavage.  :love:


----------



## poildep (1 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Perso, le style "bal tragique à Colombey" c'est pas trop mon truc.


c'est peut-être parce que c'est pas mon époque...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Comme une grande", voilà bien le problème....



oui, "comme" seulement... elle s'y croit la maraude, j'ai tout essaye, aucune moquerie, aussi basse soit-elle, n'a pu l'en faire demordre...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que tu y es, tu en profiteras pour balayer l'allée par ici, nettoyer les vitres, et passer la voiture au lavage.  :love:




Et oh  tu le vois ce trident hein ??? *tu le vois ????* 











_ben il a disparu  je prends des cours de magie..t'as vu ch'uis forte hein??? ch'uis forte !_​


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et oh  tu le vois ce trident hein ??? *tu le vois ????*



Il est petit ouais...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et oh  tu le vois ce trident hein ??? *tu le vois ????*



Pas tant que tu n'as pas nettoyé la vitre


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> oui, "comme" seulement... elle s'y croit la maraude, j'ai tout essaye, aucune moquerie, aussi basse soit-elle, n'a pu l'en faire demordre...



Tu utilises fixodent ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il est petit ouais...



 pfff t'as même pas vu ce que j'avais marqué en bas   


 WebO tu m'déçois tu sais !


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pfff t'as même pas vu ce que j'avais marqué en bas
> 
> 
> WebO tu m'déçois tu sais !



Bouh...  Mais si j'ai vu...  

Mon dieu... :affraid: :affraid:   Un space Trident! 






_L'est vraiment forte... ouais  ​ _


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bouh...  Mais si j'ai vu...
> 
> Mon dieu... :affraid: :affraid:   Un space Trident!
> 
> ...


 Toujours dans la Lune a ce que je vois 

  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il est petit ouais...



ah mais arretez a la fin avec vos histoires de taille, on vous dit que ca n'a pas d'importance!! 
...
Et pis moi ca m'arrange...


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2005)

Je viens de penser à un truc bête concernant le pape... : c'est pas le comble pour un homme de foi de mourir de scepticémie ?


_bon ok je sors _


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de penser à un truc bête concernant le pape... : c'est pas le comble pour un homme de foi de mourir de scepticémie ?
> 
> 
> _bon ok je sors _



Elle va faire plaisir à amok celle-là :rateau:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2005)

Là? .... Je finis de lire les 4 pages de ce sujet... Je ne m'étais pas connecté depuis 2 jours et je le découvre. 2 Jours loin d'Ajaccio pour le boulot... Une route de merde pour le retour. :rateau: J'ai une sciatique de merde et suis bourré d'anti-douleurs et d'anti-inflamatoires... Débarqué à la maison avec l'impréssion d'avoir vieilli de 20 ans ; physiquement... Question boulot ; ça s'est bien passé. J'ai pas trop eu l'impréssion de pisser dans un violon et d'avoir réussi à faire passer des choses à des mômes, qui 90% du temps, s'en balancent, des arts... Ca valait peut être la peine d'aller se ruiner la râble en bagnole... J'ai rebranché mon powerbook. J'étais pas trop motivé, pourtant pour venir faire un tour au bistrot. Le mal de dos, ça vous ampute un peu du plaisir de déconner. Je relève mes mails et un lien me balance sur Safari.... Bon ; allez! Tout de même un petit tour au troquet en vitesse... Pas envie de poster ; juste voir qui traîne...
Tout compte fait ; j'ai tout lu de ce sujet, en permier ; pour voir, sans plus... J'ai retrouvé le bar que j'aime bien. Un début de sujet incitatif ; un brin sérieux... Et tous les pochtrons qui arrivent rapidement à se lâcher. Une pique par ci, par là ; un joke ; un clin d'oeil.... Je me sens un peu plus d'attaque pour repartir dans des vannes à 2 balles... Et puis non. Je vais tenter de leur dire que je tiens un peu à eux... Je pense avoir moins mal à mon dos de vieille. Je dois rétro-somatiser... J'en suis plus à un néologisme près..... :love:   
Putain! c'est quoi ce sentiment à la con d'aimer tout le monde.... M'ouais! Ca doit être ça... Un coup de vieux.


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Elle va faire plaisir à amok celle-là :rateau:  :love:




vi, j'ai hésité à la dédicacer :love:


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Putain! c'est quoi ce sentiment à la con d'aimer tout le monde.... M'ouais! Ca doit être ça... Un coup de vieux.



Si tu n'y prends pas garde tu vas te retrouver avec un passeport Belge fissa toi !! :affraid:


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2005)

Là je regarde _Anges & Démons_ en live à la télé. Pour une fois que je l'allume, faut bien qu'elle serve à quelque chose.  

 à tous, ça fait plaisir de retrouver un tradada fourre-tout. :love:


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2005)

là, je suis en train de retourner dans ma tête toutes les superbonnes repliques, vachement fines et ambigüe, spirituelles et appropriées auxquelles j'ai pas pensé sur le moment. 
Maintenant il faut que je calcule les jours, trouve une  super occasion et un pretexte pour rappeller, une super bonne expo à aller voir (que en vrai j'y vais jamais), une tactique infaillible, mon courage et mes deux mains et pleins de trucs du genre que c'est hyper facile quand c'est pas pour soi. 

bref c'est le printemps :love:


----------



## nonos (1 Avril 2005)

c'est l'heure de l'apero!




cool le retour de ce tradada


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là, je suis en train de retourner dans ma tête toutes les superbonnes repliques, vachement fines et ambigüe, spirituelles et appropriées auxquelles j'ai pas pensé sur le moment.
> Maintenant il faut que je calcule les jours, trouve une  super occasion et un pretexte pour rappeller, une super bonne expo à aller voir (que en vrai j'y vais jamais), une tactique infaillible, mon courage et mes deux mains et pleins de trucs du genre que c'est hyper facile quand c'est pas pour soi.
> 
> bref c'est le printemps :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Avril 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'heure de l'apero!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ca sera une pour moi aussi  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

Là, je suis à l'affut.

J'attends une raison d'abraser.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Pff ma soirée de polars à l'eau


----------



## Pierrou (1 Avril 2005)

Moi je regarde les nymphos sur la deux qui se prolongent parce qu'un vieil intégriste est peut être mort  :rateau: d'ailleurs à ce sujet, il y eu une intrerwiew de l'abbé Pierre ,qui dans son bureau à un bô eMac comme le mien !!!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2005)

Saint-Père et passe.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Vous regardez ça sur quelle chaîne ? 
On est assailli


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Vous regardez ça sur quelle chaîne ?
> On est assailli



alors t'imagines quand il sera mort pour de vrai...


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Avril 2005)

la barbe la téloche :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Oui c'est mieux de parler avec des gens intéressants ici.


----------



## Pierrou (1 Avril 2005)

Parler avec des gens ici suffira je pense  enfin sur la deux je voulais regarder PJ et Avocats et Associés ( série cult celle là ) ben que dalle !  pour un athée comme moi !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Avril 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est mieux de parler avec des gens intéressants ici.


 c'est même pas ça... c'est le manque d'intérêt réel de la majorité des choses qu'on y diffuse...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Parler avec des gens ici suffira je pense  enfin sur la deux je voulais regarder PJ et Avocats et Associés ( série cult celle là ) ben que dalle !  pour un athée comme moi !!



Ben l'émission spéciale est finie donc je suppose qu'on va voir deux épisodes.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> c'est même pas ça... c'est le manque d'intérêt réel de la majorité des choses qu'on y diffuse...



Et alors, ça t'est venu comme ça... d'un coup ???

Incroyable...

Au fait, hier j'ai mangé une pomme...


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et alors, ça t'est venu comme ça... d'un coup ???
> 
> Incroyable...
> 
> Au fait, hier j'ai mangé une pomme...


 Ca fait en réalité très longtemps que je boycotte la télévision... :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

C'est pas trés trés trés gentil...


----------



## alcahest (1 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> la barbe la téloche :rateau:


 
Tout à fait d'accord avec toi ! Les gens devraient se poser la question : que m'apporte le programme que je regarde actuellement ? Je suis persuadé qu'ils la regarderaient autrement.


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2005)

Aujourd'hui je me suis lancé un defi , partir vaincre le sommet de cette montagne de tissus aux couleurs chahutées qui s'est installé aux centre de mon  atelier (son annexion est si ... imminente  :love , même les outils du chantier avaient pris peur en allant se réfugier contre les plinthes   :affraid: 
J'ai attaqué billes en tête , sans m'arréter , jusqu'a la tombée de la nuit , sans même me relever pour remercier d'un signe de la main  , perceuse et autres marteaux pour leurs encouragements . Plier , trier , déplier , empiler , maitriser .... le soir va bientôt tomber :affraid: , 
.....je reléve ma tête ,  poussiereuse  , juste pour apercevoir le soleil disparaitre dériere mes etagéres .... bien remplies de tous ces coupons maitrisés   :casse:   
La soirée s'annonce sereine , j'ai fais un grand pas


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

alcahest a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi ! Les gens devraient se poser la question : que m'apporte le programme que je regarde actuellement ? Je suis persuadé qu'ils la regarderaient autrement.



Et ben, ce soir, j'en apprends des trucs... 

Mais c'est un forum de rebelles dites moi !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ben, ce soir, j'en apprends des trucs...
> 
> Mais c'est un forum de rebelles dites moi !!!



perso, je trouve surtout que dire des trucs du genre "les gens devraient faire ceci cela", ce n'est ni tres constructif, ni tres modeste surtout...
"les gens" ne sont pas tous des abrutis, et on n'a pas toujours envie de communiquer ou d'apprendre des choses. Parfois on a envie de se vider la tete en se divertissant tout simplement, on peut le faire en bouquinant, en faisant de la musique ou du macrame, ou en regardant un bete programme televise... 
on apprend pas plus de choses en lisant un roman bien ficele qu'en regardant une serie bien foutue a la television...

je n'ai jamais pu supporter le bigdil avec lagaf', quand ca passait a la tele, mais je connaissais des gens, justement, qui regardaient ca regulierement... Oh surprise, ils n'etaient pas completement idiots! 
Il y a juste que le soir venu, ils se distrayaient d'une autre maniere que moi (je sais comme exemple c'est assez extremiste , je n'ai jamais pu comprendre, mais meme!  )
enfin tout ca pour dire que "les gens" on en fait tous partie...
et on est tous le con d'un autre...
...
Bon, ok, peut etre que je suis parti comme ca parce que je suis de mauvaise humeur...
je sors...
mais attention, hein, je vais revenir!


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

Pourquoi tu me racontes ça à moi dugland ?


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu me racontes ça à moi dugland ?



sonny , il faut que j'te dise quek chose que je retiens depuis que je suis arrivée : :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> sonny , il faut que j'te dise quek chose que je retiens depuis que je suis arrivée : :love:



tu te prends mal sopi pour declarer ton amour a sonnylove   

lui il aime les declarations avec ceci 









les  :love:  :love:  :love: sa marche pas


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu me racontes ça à moi dugland ?



ben... pas vraiment a toi en fait!! 
disons que je reprenais tes propos pour avoir l'occasion de brailler un brin, comme ca, gratuitement... 
je sais, je sais, j'aurais du demander pour les droits d'auteur, tout ca...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu te prends mal sopi pour declarer ton amour a sonnylove
> 
> lui il aime les declarations avec ceci
> 
> ...



Ah, je crois que c'est l'heure de ta fessée...

Allez en position !!! Tu connais l'tarif, et n'oublie pas de compter !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben... pas vraiment a toi en fait!!
> disons que je reprenais tes propos pour avoir l'occasion de brailler un brin, comme ca, gratuitement...
> je sais, je sais, j'aurais du demander pour les droits d'auteur, tout ca...



Et oui, le brise burnes ici, c'est moi...

Tu me diras y a bien assez de burnes pour s'y mettre à plusieurs...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> sonny , il faut que j'te dise quek chose que je retiens depuis que je suis arrivée : :love:



Observer, s'adapter, dominer.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, le brise burnes ici, c'est moi...
> 
> Tu me diras y a bien assez de burnes pour s'y mettre à plusieurs...



c'est bien pour ca que je me suis lance, je te sentais un peu tout seul...
meme si tu abats le boulot de plusieurs, facile!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allez en position !!! Tu connais l'tarif, et n'oublie pas de compter !!!




pour changer on va faire exotique   

je vais compter en italien ou en allemand ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour changer on va faire exotique
> 
> je vais compter en italien ou en allemand ?



Ach  !!!!

En allemand, ça c'est excitant, j'en suis tout retourné...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ach  !!!!
> 
> En allemand, ça c'est excitant, j'en suis tout retourné...



Vous me direz quand je dois faire rentre le doberman


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

REX le doberman...


----------



## mado (1 Avril 2005)

Tiens y'a reformation du couple infernal.

Ça manquait


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> REX le doberman...



Jah!!! Rex das hunt.... Wunderbach! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

oh la, j'avais dit que je sortais, je crois qu'il est grand temps de le faire pour de bon... 
je referme la porte doucement, hein, vous derangez pas pour moi


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

Non, non non, tu es là tu restes !!

Dis bonjour à REX !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, non non, tu es là tu restes !!
> 
> Dis bonjour à REX !



... Heuuuu? ... Je fais aussi entrer Gunthar?


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Observer, s'adapter, dominer.



je prends l'outils "a des couettes" en fonction de la tâche  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

hoooo !!!!!!!!! rex est tout petit et tout gentil ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooo !!!!!!!!! rex est tout petit et tout gentil ?



NEIN!!! KOLOSSAL!


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, non non, tu es là tu restes !!
> 
> Dis bonjour à REX !



deconnez pas les gars, je suis entre par hasard, sur un coup de tete idiot, je l'pensais pas, et pis d'abord je sais meme pas ce que c'est qu'un mac, et pis je suis allergique aux poils, tout ça!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous me direz quand je dois faire rentre le doberman



j'avais lu trop vite......j'ia cru que tu voulais faire rex    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> deconnez pas les gars, je suis entre par hasard, sur un coup de tete idiot, je l'pensais pas, et pis d'abord je sais meme pas ce que c'est qu'un mac, et pis je suis allergique aux poils, tout ça!!



et tu a seulement 13 ans , c'est ça?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> deconnez pas les gars, je suis entre par hasard, sur un coup de tete idiot, je l'pensais pas, et pis d'abord je sais meme pas ce que c'est qu'un mac, et pis je suis allergique aux poils, tout ça!!



Bring out the gimp!


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et tu a seulement 13 ans , c'est ça?



ouais, voila. 
Vous avez meme pas le droit de m'toucher d'abord, sinon j'vais aux gendarmes.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens y'a reformation du couple infernal.
> 
> Ça manquait




et puis on dit de moi que je tiens  agence matrimoniale   

n'est pas spyro ?       :love:


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> NEIN!!! KOLOSSAL!



t'es pas raisonnable ... et ton dos  :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Avril 2005)

Et sinon, vous pouvez filmer tout ça, ça m'interesse!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais, voila.
> Vous avez meme pas le droit de m'toucher d'abord, sinon j'vais aux gendarmes.



On fait c'qu'on veut. De toute façon on dira aux flics qu'on est fous et que c'est pas notre faute...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bring out the gimp!





mon toutou KOLOSSAL   

je dois t'avouer que , malgré j'habite a coté de 2 etats allemaniques
je ne pige pas un mot !!! :rose: 


tu me la refais en français .....ou italien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon toutou KOLOSSAL
> 
> je dois t'avouer que , malgré j'habite a coté de 2 etats allemaniques
> je ne pige pas un mot !!! :rose:
> ...



Nââââân  Refais toi Pulp Fiction en VO


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On fait c'qu'on veut. De toute façon on dira aux flics qu'on est fous et que c'est pas notre faute...



imparable...
ca tombe bien, je dois aller en ville, si les flics me chopent sur la route et me font souffler, je leur dirai ça, ils seront bien obliges de me laisser repartir!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, vous pouvez filmer tout ça, ça m'interesse!!




chuttttttttttt      


bobby a appelé la police !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> enfin tout ca pour dire que "les gens" on en fait tous partie...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

Pour robertav :

the gimp...
la crampe quoi...

(edit : merci luc )


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

Et bé, ça usine ici...

Du coup j'ai aussi amené durkomfer mon teckel..


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chuttttttttttt
> 
> 
> bobby a appelé la police !!!!!



nan, en fait j'ai opte pour la SPA


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chuttttttttttt
> 
> 
> bobby a appelé la police !!!!!



y vont pas l'croire , il est bourré   :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et bé, ça usine ici...
> 
> Du coup j'ai aussi amené durkomfer mon teckel..




teckel?    

la saucisse sur 4 pattes?   


REXXXXX viens la, ton repas est pret !!!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> y vont pas l'croire , il est bourré   :sick:



ah non, attention, je suis en infraction si je prends le volant, mais je suis encore lucide!!
sinon Rex et Durkomfer y seraient deja passes depuis longtemps!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2005)

Heuuuuu.... Quelqu'un a pas vu où est passé le jerrycan de poppers?


----------



## mado (1 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu.... Quelqu'un a pas vu où est passé le jerrycan de poppers?



nan, t'as tout fini


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu.... Quelqu'un a pas vu où est passé le jerrycan de poppers?



ote moi d'un doute  :affraid: , tu fais quoi toi avec le poppers ?? :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Avril 2005)

Je l'ai mis dans le bocal du poisson rouge...

je croyais bien faire.... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> y vont pas l'croire , il est bourré   :sick:





c'est vrai que la contrex fait des degats considerables


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai mis dans le bocal du poisson rouge...
> 
> je croyais bien faire.... :hein:



Celui qu'a un déguisement en chocolat et une rage de dents ???


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai mis dans le bocal du poisson rouge...
> 
> je croyais bien faire.... :hein:



il a bien fait de garder son ruban pasqual grug le poisson
demain il va en avoir besoin, vu son mal de crane


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2005)

pfiou... un jerrycan... ça va faire des bulles... Pop.. Pop...


Il va avoir les ouies enflammées. 

Et pas que les ouies...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

eh ben a peine je sors faire mon tour en ville, je reviens en slalomant entre les barrages de flics, et tout ça pour voir quoi?
...
que ça n'a meme pas avancé!
alors voila, on tourne le dos, tout le monde se barre!
ben bravo!
puissque c'est comme ca, c'est moi qui aurai le mot de la fin ce soir.
...
qu'essque j'vais dire?
...
ah je sais...

Les gens, eh ben c'est tous des cons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:hein: :hein:

...
et paf!!   
(voir plus haut pour ceux qui ne comprendraient pas, bien sur...)


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors ça vient des cigarettes de Moquette


je ne suis pas un avatar je suis réel, un problème avec ça ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

dis donc, moquette, a ce propos...
il me semble bien que quand stewball etait mon idole, j'avais quinze ans, pas dix...
me trompe-je?


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

ouaip!!! bin bon  y en a assez de ceux qui disent ouaip!!! z'etes horriiiiiiiiiiibles! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ouaip!!! bin bon  y en a assez de ceux qui disent ouaip!!! z'etes horriiiiiiiiiiibles! :rateau:  :rateau:


désolé je citais une de mes élèves pour qui le monde entier est rempli d'horriiiiibles ( à prononcer à la façon de gainsbourg, svp!)


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> eh ben a peine je sors faire mon tour en ville, je reviens en slalomant entre les barrages de flics, et tout ça pour voir quoi?
> ...
> que ça n'a meme pas avancé!
> alors voila, on tourne le dos, tout le monde se barre!
> ...



et bin on est tous des gens!!!  :rateau:  :casse:  :casse:  :bebe:  :hosto:


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> dis donc, moquette, a ce propos...
> il me semble bien que quand stewball etait mon idole, j'avais quinze ans, pas dix...
> me trompe-je?



Enfin un débat de fond ! Hugues, si tu nous entends ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et bin on est tous des gens!!!  :rateau:  :casse:  :casse:  :bebe:  :hosto:



c'est a ce moment la que je te renvoie plus haut, justement!


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas un avatar je suis réel, un problème avec ça ?



Oui, enfin, ça, c'est ce que tu penses, mais si tu te fais un cocktail Feynmann-Dick, tu verras peut-être les choses avec un autre oeil


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Enfin un débat de fond ! Hugues, si tu nous entends ?



t'es partout toi! 
ceci dit, je m'en vais faire une recherche vite fait bien fait pour justement clore ce debat qui pourrait s'eterniser cruellement, voire provoquer la fermeture du thread...
les sujets brulants sont toujours victimes de la censure...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

recherche menee a bien, je n'ai rien dit, ok ok meat coule pas, on passe a autre chose...


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> recherche menee a bien, je n'ai rien dit, ok ok meat coule pas, on passe a autre chose...



Voilà, comme ça, tu apprendras à avoir beaucoup de respect pour la science, enfin pour SM à tout le moins.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, comme ça, tu apprendras à avoir beaucoup de respect pour la science, enfin pour SM à tout le moins.



beaucoup, beaucoup...
pas trop non plus hein!  
et mon ego alors!


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup, beaucoup...
> pas trop non plus hein!
> et mon ego alors!



L'ego c'est bien mais il n'y a pas que les jeux de construction dans la vie


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> L'ego c'est bien mais il n'y a pas que les jeux de construction dans la vie



ah ah!!
les jeux de maux lui plaisent aussi, ça va faire mal!!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ... mais si tu te fais un cocktail Feynmann-Dick ...


 contacte par mp, format .txt ou .rtf


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Les gens, eh ben c'est tous des cons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ah, tu n'as pas lu la FAQ ? utilisé la recherche ? ce sujet a été traité des dizaines de fois


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

*Supermoquette* , je sais qu'il n'y a plus grand monde à cette heure,

mais de là à double-poster...

C'est peut-être pour avoir l'impression d'être moins seul ici ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Les gens, eh ben c'est tous des cons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















_chuis  vachement content de le savoir tiens_ :style:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> *Supermoquette* , je sais qu'il n'y a plus grand monde à cette heure,
> mais de là à double-poster...
> C'est peut-être pour avoir l'impression d'être moins seul ici ???



SM devient schizo ou quoi ?


----------



## mado (2 Avril 2005)

C'est dur l'école le samedi matin.. :sleep:
Semaine de 4 jours ? Bien pas bien ?

J'y réfléchirai après un bain chaud.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

un bain chaud pour mado et....

une douche froide pour roberto ?      :love:


----------



## macelene (2 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non ça va j'ai pris mes cachets !



Ah bon tu prends des cachets pour ça toi...?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

moi j'en ai marre quand meme , 



> Posté par roberto
> Note à Nexka :
> option c pour le ©,
> option r pour ®,
> option maj t pour TM, mais vbulletin veut pas l'afficher



option c'est pas pomme ?????    

faudrait arreter  de me confondre les idées , je me retrouve plus


----------



## macelene (2 Avril 2005)

MAdonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est dur l'école le samedi matin.. :sleep:
> Semaine de 4 jours ? Bien pas bien ?
> J'y réfléchirai après un bain chaud.




Dur dur de se lever...    Mais bon fait beau et chaud... enfin presque  

So long...  à la prochaine      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dur dur de se lever...    Mais bon fait beau et chaud... enfin presque
> 
> So long...  à la prochaine      :love:





t'as de la chance, ici meteorologist tombe de plus en plus bas

maintenant me dit 0° :mouais: 


est qu'il va encore neiger?


----------



## ARKHAON (2 Avril 2005)

rhaaaaa neiger ? Je t'envie dans ce cas !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as de la chance, ici meteorologist tombe de plus en plus bas
> 
> maintenant me dit 0° :mouais:
> 
> ...



Ici y a un vent à décorner les cocus qui nous lisent par milliers...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

ARKHAON a dit:
			
		

> rhaaaaa neiger ? Je t'envie dans ce cas !



dans ton profil j'ai vu :




> Description:
> Je m'appelle Guillaume, j'ai 20 ans, je suis français du côté maternel et grec du côté paternel, je mesure 1m81 pour 89kg...
> Metalleux, musicien, passionné, bavard, sportif, bon vivant, doux, agressif, bourrin, romantique, observateur, impulsif,...
> J'aime m'interesser à des choses que je ne connais pas...
> En dehors du sport et de la musique que je pratique regulièremen t, je suis en recherche d'emploi en tous genres (quand je n'en ai pas) et je fais des etudes en informatique. Je donne egalement quelque cours de guitare et de musique... D'ailleur si interessé, me contacter !!




tu as oublié : je suis le frere caché de silko !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as de la chance, ici meteorologist tombe de plus en plus bas
> 
> maintenant me dit 0° :mouais:
> 
> ...



Au fait... C'est Samedi, j'ai le temps de prendre un petit déjeuner... si tu vois ce que je veux dire...


----------



## mado (2 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au fait... C'est Samedi, j'ai le temps de prendre un petit déjeuner... si tu vois ce que je veux dire...



Il va vraiment neiger...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ici y a un vent à décorner les cocus qui nous lisent par milliers...




*décorner les cocus*     

il n'y a que toi pour sortir de tels truc !!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au fait... C'est Samedi, j'ai le temps de prendre un petit déjeuner... si tu vois ce que je veux dire...




je dois compter ou te proposer un croissant ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Robertav, ta docilité est quasiment un cas d'école !*
> 
> 
> :love:




en fait ...   :rose: ... c'est cela ou la corde a la cuisine


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je dois compter ou te proposer un croissant ?



Les italiennes c'est quand même quelque chose...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Avril 2005)

Toi tu as un pb avec les espaguingoins... pervers..


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les italiennes c'est quand même quelque chose...



et les nanas de la lorraine ?   


parce que........

quand j'avais les cheveux court mon petit filleul disait
"maman regarde, il y a tata robinet dans le journal (isabelle rossellini)" :love:  :love: 


maintenant que il sont poussé on me dit souvent
"tu ressemble vachement a paricia kass (mais bon , ils cachent leur lunettes surement   ) "   


a partir de mardi , jour où je vais changer completement de tete , je vais ressembler a quelle nationalité?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Avril 2005)

Méfie toi de pas ressembler à une brésilienne..


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

si au moins !!!!!  


ben , il en faudrait du travail a mon plasticien pour que je puisse avoir ces fesses d'enfer !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si au moins !!!!!
> 
> 
> ben , il en faudrait du travail a mon plasticien pour que je puisse avoir ces fesses d'enfer !!!



Et encore plus, pour avoir un kiki...


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Avril 2005)

La je reviens d'une fausse alerte incendie... :rateau:

Damn !


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'en ai marre quand meme ,
> 
> option c'est pas pomme ?????
> 
> faudrait arreter  de me confondre les idées , je me retrouve plus



ça me rappelle les cours que je donnais à Genève, ça... 



> Petite parenthèse technique à usage informatif:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

merciiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love: et oppp dans les favoris avec les raccourcis !!  


j'aime particulierement : fleurs , casserole     


edit : coup boule des que possible.....je dois faire d'abord un cadeau d'annif auj


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

je viens de tomber sur ceci








juré craché, c'est pas moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle les cours que je donnais à Genève, ça...



Ah ... incomplêt ton p'tit cours : "Command - Pomme - Fleur", il manque "trèfle"


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de tomber sur ceci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
je sais pas si le geste de la main droite est calcule, la...  
c'est un truc officiel ou une blague??


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de tomber sur ceci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore heureux, un doigt d'honneur devant tout le monde ... :affraid:

  

EDIT : M ... grillé


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ... incomplêt ton p'tit cours : "Command - Pomme - Fleur", il manque "trèfle"




on me l'avait jamais dit çuilà, mais très imagé, il est parfait... je le rajoute dans le support de cours   





bobbynountchak: si c'était un vrai, y'aurait pas ce flou moche pas très pro autour de la main... leurs graphistes savent travailler quand même !


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bobbynountchak: si c'était un vrai, y'aurait pas ce flou moche pas très pro autour de la main... leurs graphistes savent travailler quand même !


 
mouais, mais le flou moche c'est partout autour, quand meme...
ca pourrait etre un agrandissement d'une toute pitite piite photo!! 
mais tu dois avoir raison, j'ai du mal a croire qu'un tel truc soit passe inapercu


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

pour qui sait l'esapgnol vola :

http://vnues.typepad.com/reconectado/2004/12/


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Bah je viens de me réveiller


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Bah je viens de me réveiller



Ben bonjour alors


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Ouais salut le réveil fut dur, je vais boire un café.


----------



## nonos (2 Avril 2005)

hello!
6é café toujours la tête dans le C.. Il fait super beau  mais pas le choix au boulot le diplôme de fin d'année arrive.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

la je vais faire une sieste  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 




ps : les chiottes meme pas en vert, juste en mosaique marocaine.....
j'ai interet a pas changer d'avis pour les années a venir


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2005)

je pense en relisant en diagonale ce sujet que vous êtes tous mûrs pour vous ouvrir un blog...  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2005)

Un blog collectif façon cadavre exquis, ça ressemblerait effectivement assez à ce qui à au-dessus


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour qui sait l'esapgnol vola :
> 
> http://vnues.typepad.com/reconectado/2004/12/



et pour ceux qui sait pô l'espagnol ... 

Tu peux donner l'idée du contenu ???

Merci !


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

J'ai dormi jusqu'à midi mais je suis encore la tête dans le c.l :sleep: La balade à vélo a été reportée à demain pour cause de fatigue  
Je pense que je vais faire comme robertav, une petite sieste s'impose.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Bon je crois que je vais faire de même


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

Moua, j'vais me faire (encore) un ti kawa,

et pis j'vais quand même faire autre chose que d'être scotché là...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Pff finalement avec les tondeuses j'abandonne


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Pff finalement avec les tondeuses j'abandonne



 j'ai mis quelques secondes à comprendre...

moi, les tondeuses, je voyais celles pour les cheveux (enfin...  :rose: )

j'suis bonne pour me teindre en blonde !!!


----------



## loudjena (2 Avril 2005)

Je rentre du ski, mon bain coule et après une amie vient me faire un massage à domicile.


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mis quelques secondes à comprendre...
> 
> moi, les tondeuses, je voyais celles pour les cheveux (enfin...  :rose: )
> 
> j'suis bonne pour me teindre en blonde !!!



Tu ne préfères pas un passeport Suisse plutôt ?


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne préfères pas un passeport Suisse plutôt ?



c'est pour Macouette que tu dis ça ???

méfie-toi quand même, 

même s'il faut pas espérer obtenir le passeport avant 12 à 15 ans,

j'suis en passe de passer la frontière 

et c'est pour de bon !!! mes projets sont en Suisse


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour Macouette que tu dis ça ???



Non, finalement tu as raison, blonde ça t'ira beaucoup mieux


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> et pour ceux qui sait pô l'espagnol ...
> 
> Tu peux donner l'idée du contenu ???
> 
> Merci !





de viens de me lever de ma sieste,
debrouilles toi pour la traduc, moi suis italienne !!!


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de viens de me lever de ma sieste



pas de problème de tondeuse, toi, alors ???


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

surement pas , j'ai plus de jardin.....ni de jardinier !!!!


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plus de jardin



   QUOI ???     

c'est pas parce que t'as plus de jardinier qu'il faut oublier/négliger ton jardin...  :hein:  :rose:


----------



## Lio70 (2 Avril 2005)

Salut les Robert.* 
en ce moment je surfe sans fil à la terrasse d'un café, en compagnie de mon père. Le temps de prendre une photo avec l'Ixus et de l'envoyer, et je vous montre le décor...


Voilà...










Etant donné que j'ai aussi emporté mon caméscope, je vous prépare un petit Quicktime


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

lio, tu photographes les jolies fifillles en jupettes?  


si devait passer aussi un bel etalon pense a moi  :rose:


----------



## Lio70 (2 Avril 2005)

Robertav, tu viens sur le toubarvert?


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

oh, oh !!

une idille en cours ???

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

pas longtemp hein?   

je devrai etre a carfouchin® pour les courses la  


edit : appelle moi avec adium je sais pas aller au touba


----------



## joanes (2 Avril 2005)

Je me lève, t'ain dèjà 18:22, je crois que ma journée est foutue  , remarquez la nuit dernière l'a bien compensée


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Avril 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Je me lève, t'ain dèjà 18:22, je crois que ma journée est foutue  , remarquez la nuit dernière l'a bien compensée



*Ben tu te lèves pile pour l'apéro, c'est tout de même une bonne nouvelle !   *


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

je me demande si je vais pousser le caddys moi encore auj,
l'homme et fiston ne semblent pas pressé de quitter le new jeu ps2
qu'ils sont allés acheter pendant ma sieste


----------



## joanes (2 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben tu te lèves pile pour l'apéro, c'est tout de même une bonne nouvelle !   *




C'est exactement ce qui va se passer


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Avril 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ce qui va se passer



_"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."
_


Là, regardez, voilà quelqu'un qui sait trouver les mots justes.
Quelqu'un de bien assurément  !

Fini de boire de l'eau, à c't'heure ci, il s'agit de devenir sérieux.


----------



## joanes (2 Avril 2005)

ouich, tout a fait. Patron, un autre siouplai


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Je vais me laver puis aller au resto, a+


----------



## mado (2 Avril 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> ouich, tout a fait. Patron, un autre siouplai



Tu vas arriver bourré toi si tu continues


----------



## joanes (2 Avril 2005)

Mheu non


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Salut les Robert.*
> en ce moment je surfe sans fil à la terrasse d'un café, en compagnie de mon père. Le temps de prendre une photo avec l'Ixus et de l'envoyer, et je vous montre le décor...
> 
> 
> ...


tiens, fait bô en Belgique. :love: ça m'rassure.    
 Lio


----------



## ginette107 (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je vais faire une sieste  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


Moi aussi pour être en forme ce soir -> une microsieste s'impose :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Salut les Robert.*
> en ce moment je surfe sans fil à la terrasse d'un café, en compagnie de mon père. Le temps de prendre une photo avec l'Ixus et de l'envoyer, et je vous montre le décor...
> 
> 
> Etant donné que j'ai aussi emporté mon caméscope, je vous prépare un petit Quicktime




le decor est tres agreable  :love: 

il arrive le petit Quick ?


----------



## steinway (2 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ça manque...*
> Un tradada fourre-tout où l'on puisse déposer ses sentiments du moment, vous trouvez pas ?
> 
> 
> ...



oui oui c est tres sympa comme idee !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2005)

Je rentre de la cueillette des olives dans le village de mes parents...
Journée splendide ; grosse déconnade avec les potes et mes vieux ; le "Coteaux d'Ajaccio" qui coule à flots... Fourbu, mais heureux. J'y retourne demain... L'huile de cette année va être du feu de dieu. de la 100% BIO sans label :love: 
Mes instincts de citadin grincheux se sont fait la malle... Ouah ; 'tain! L'eau de vie de myrthe de papa.......... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

garde le bien precieux ton or jaune ,
moi je regrette celui de la maison des vacances siciliennes 
on l'a vendue et adieu huile parfumé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> garde le bien precieux ton or jaune ,
> moi je regrette celui de la maison des vacances siciliennes
> on l'a vendue et adieu huile parfumé



On fait profiter les cueilleurs (Normal...) Préssage mercredi aprèm' au moulin du village ; puis décantage en bombonnes... Et dans quelques temps ; les potes sauront que ça valait le coup de transpirer un bon coup et de se ruiner le dos pour faire le tri et éliminer feuilles et branchettes    On fait pareil avec les chataignes, les figues... etc. Tout le monde fait profiter tout le monde. :love: 
C'est aussi la pleine saison des asperges sauvages. Je suppose que ça doit aussi pas mal se cueillir en Sicile...? A tomber par terre ; préparées en omelette.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

la, maintenant, j'apprends que le pape nous a quitte, et je realise que je n'en ai jamais connu d'autre...
ben ouais, il est pape depuis 26 ans, mon age quoi...
Sans deconner, je m'y etais peut etre attache en fait.
Un peu comme la mer qui est a a peine un kilometre de chez moi, je ne la regarde jamais, je ne fais pas gaffe a sa presence, pour tout dire je m'en fous, mais quand elle n'est plus a proximite ca me fait bizarre...
c'est etrange, je ne m'y attendais pas, mais cette nouvelle me fout un peu le blues en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

je n'ai aucune origine avec le sud d'italie mais on a eu une maison pour les vacances pendant 30 ans environ.

au depart , mon pere , petit fils et fils  proprietaire d'un domaine terrien
(opssss , je sais pas si on dit comme cela  :rose: ) qui n'as jamais touché a la terre ,
ne voulant pas laisser le terrain autour de la maison incultivé , il a fait planter des vignes......

de la , ça a eté la fete au village avec la "grappa" fabriqué dans l'alambic 
(oui , interdit et alors?  ) et meme la gendarmerie du coin venait chercher leur bouteilles......

a bout de quelques année , suite au cambriolage de l'alambic (je cherchera des photos promis ) et aussi une histoire de changement de colture agricole , on est passé aux oranges et aux amandes  :love:  :love:  :love: 

entre temp , mon pere qui n'amait pas trop avoir des maisons qui se collaient a la notre il a acheté , a fur a mesure que les voisins vendaient , leur terrain et a la fin le tout est devenu un  domaine avec plante d'olives

la bas, dans la valle dei templi (agrigento) la recolte de la vigne on la faisait en fin aout.......gamine je me suis amusé a aider a ramasser les grappes mais bon , pas plus que cela , je preferais quand meme la plage et mes copains 

pour les oranges on le ramassait a noel  :love:  :love:  :love: 

enfin les olives je sais pas trop parce que entre temp j'ai debarqué en france mais je crois bien que mes parents allaient suivre la cuillette en octobre/ novembre

en tout cas, en debut de l'année mes parents venaient ici avec des gerricanes  huile et je faisait profiter a tout mon entourage

les olives , une fois ramassé allaint a la cooperative où elle etaient lavé et passé au moulin (macina) .......mes parents y laissaient le tout sauf 500 litres pour  distibuer a la famille et aux amis


il faut dire aussi que ce domaine n'a jamais eté a un but lucratif , en cultivant les terres on risquait pas le feu et en plus l'etat donnait (et donne encore je crois) l'argent pour que la terre ne soit pas en etat d'abandon et, en plus ,des primes de recoltes ...a mon pere ça lui suffisait pour rentrer dans ses frais 

mon pere a toujour eté tres fier de ses recoltes , plus le produit etait bon, plus la cooperative le payait cher.....plusieur fois de suite notre raisin avait le plus haut degré
et l'huile etait un des meilleur   .....il faut dire que nous avions un pui d'eau inepuisable, donc un grand avantage sur les autres producteurs  de la region


aujour'hui le domaine a eté vendu , j'ai plus cet huile et a chaque fois que je dois en acheter une bouteille j'ai un pincement au coeur....


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai aucune origine avec le sud d'italie mais on a eu une maison pour les vacances pendant 30 ans environ.
> 
> au depart , mon pere , petit fils et fils  proprietaire d'un domaine terrien
> (opssss , je sais pas si on dit comme cela  :rose: ) qui n'as jamais touché a la terre ,
> ...




si ton homme te délaisse, coupe lui ça connexion internet


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si ton homme te délaisse, coupe lui ça connexion internet



je devrai plutot couper le cordon de la ps2 la !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

Mon sentiment du moment ?
Le regret, en lisant le post de robertav qui me rapelle que tous les ans je me promets de retourner en Sicile, ou au moins en Italie, et que tous les ans finalement je ne pars pas en vacances d'été et je me dis "l'année prochaine". Cette année j'ai *failli* y aller avec un pote... peut-être en 2006.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mon sentiment du moment ?
> Le regret, en lisant le post de robertav qui me rapelle que tous les ans je me promets de retourner en Sicile, ou au moins en Italie, et que tous les ans finalement je ne pars pas en vacances d'été et je me dis "l'année prochaine". Cette année j'ai *failli* y aller avec un pote... peut-être en 2006.



moi, l'italie ca me tentait bien pour juin avec ma douce et voluptueuse compagne, mais on m'a dit recemment que c'etait super cher...
J'avoue que j'hesite un peu du coup...


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> ... finalement je ne pars pas en vacances d'été et je me dis "l'année prochaine".



Ben forcément, 500¤ la x800, çà grève le budget "vacances"  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

j'ai des g-force 6800 a 480 euros


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben forcément, 500¤ la x800, çà grève le budget "vacances"  :rateau:


 T'as pas tort (400 ¤, s'il te plait ) mais c'est même pas une question d'argent, ça ça se trouve (j'ai juste à taffer un mois sur place avant de prendre une semaine de vacances, on rajoutes à ça les différentes bourses et j'en gagne).


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des g-force 6800 a 480 euros


 Aussi chez qu'une X800, le truc qui a aucun intéret


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

J'ai bien mangé une tajine et des merguez


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

, piou.....apres un peu de chat, je continue la lecture des fils que j'avais delaissé c'est 2 jours de boulot, 27 fils et des pages et des pages.....

enfin, voila......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Avril 2005)

Resto tonight,
Mais, sale affaire, j'étais encore nase de la veille...
Faut dire que la veille en question l'apéro a duré de midi à 03h00 du mat' le lendemain, alors bon... en ayant à se lever à 7h00 pour aller bosser, c'aura été moyen niveau sommeil. Dans le genre vaseux, j'étais à conseiller ce matin, j'ai émergé au bout de quelques heures de dur labeur seulement, ach. Une journée de travail à rêver de se poser dans le canapé. 

Donc voilà, resto tonight, petit apéro, bons petits plats et bon petit vin, petites bières au trocson par derrière pour aider à digérer avé les coapins, good   et là maintenant petite liqueur de noix.

Bon là, chuis rentré malgré tout abandonnant mes soiffards passque là, faut bien se reposer un peu tout de même... demain grillades de poissons de roches en perspective,    , faut prendre des forces, va falloir remettre ça !

C'est pas une vie.


----------



## sofiping (3 Avril 2005)

Là , j'ai un peu de mal a garder les mirettes ouvertes , j'hesite entre l'heure tardive et les paillettes qui alourdissent mes paupieres   :sleep:  
Je vous ai lu en diagonal , je n'ai vu que des blancs et des pêtits mots de liaisons .... je repasserai plus tard pour l'horizontal , là..... je suis fatiguée     :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai aucune origine avec le sud d'italie mais on a eu une maison pour les vacances pendant 30 ans environ.
> 
> au depart , mon pere , petit fils et fils  proprietaire d'un domaine terrien
> (opssss , je sais pas si on dit comme cela  :rose: ) qui n'as jamais touché a la terre ,
> ...



Cent'anni ; centi mesi... L'aqua torna a i so paesi.... Comme on dit chez moi   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est bon de lire ça, Robertav



j'ai un tas de souvenir la bas,  j'aimerai bien y retourner et voir ce que c'est devenu depuis la vente ....
est que c'est resté tel quel ?
 est que on a tout rasé pour y mettre un club de vacances ? 

c'est un joli coin, bien calme , peut etre  trop pour des ados
vu que a part le farnient il y a pas grand chose a faire


voila, pour donner un'idée du monde que il y a en pleine saison d'eté  







et encore , la sa doit etre un dimanche !!!!


----------



## Grug (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si ton homme te délaisse, coupe lui ça connexion internet


 c'est comme ça que tu quittes le bar toi ? 
un seul fil avec du robertotav dedans et te revoilà.

c'est beau la volonté


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Je vais bientôt prendre l'apéro mais je viens de me réveiller, et je suis pas au mieux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme ça que tu quittes le bar toi ?
> un seul fil avec du robertotav dedans et te revoilà.
> 
> c'est beau la volonté



et toi tu te decide a enlever ton bandeau pasqual !!!!


----------



## duracel (3 Avril 2005)

Je vais bientôt manger, je suis tout vaseux et de mauvais poil.
Garfield "hate monday", 
Et moi, c'est le dimanche que je trouve déprimant.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais bientôt manger, je suis tout vaseux et de mauvais poil.
> Garfield "hate monday",
> Et moi, c'est le dimanche que je trouve déprimant.




pour le "vaseux" une comprimé de vitamine C

pour le ''poil'' riens de mieux que un bon coup de rasoir

pour le "dimanche" mets toi au travail et dis toi que c'est lundi    :love:  :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le "dimanche" mets toi au travail et dis toi que c'est lundi    :love:  :love:


Cette femme est folle.... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Cette femme est folle.... :mouais:





sachant que tu es etudiant et que les etudiants ne mangent pas a leur faim   

je fais aujourd'hui ma bonne B.A. ......

je t'invite a manger, je mets un couvert pour toi ?   




edit : je precise: aujourd'hui c'est moi qui fait la cuisine !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Tiens en changeant de pseudo j'ai perdu un disco, enfin bref pas grave j'y vais A+


----------



## sofiping (3 Avril 2005)

Tout le monde est en mode "dominical" ... ok , j'y vais :
Au Japon début XIVéme .Un homme , qui voulait tester la difference de qualité entre les modes de fabrication de deux armuriers , plaça un sabre de Murasama dans un cour d'eau . Chaque feuille dérivant à la surface qui touchait la lame , fut coupée en deux . Ensuite , un sabre fabriqué par Masamune fut placé dans le cour d'eau . Les feuilles semblaient eviter la lame . Aucune d'elles ne fut coupée , elles glissaient toutes , intactes , le long du tranchant comme si celui ci voulait les epargner . _(tiré de: les contes des arts martiaux par M.Random)_  :style:  :love:   

Moi ça me calme ce genre d'histoire :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde est en mode "dominical" ... ok , j'y vais :
> Au Japon début XIVéme .Un homme , qui voulait tester la difference de qualité entre les modes de fabrication de deux armuriers , plaça un sabre de Murasama dans un cour d'eau . Chaque feuille dérivant à la surface qui touchait la lame , fut coupée en deux . Ensuite , un sabre fabriqué par Masamune fut placé dans le cour d'eau . Les feuilles semblaient eviter la lame . Aucune d'elles ne fut coupée , elles glissaient toutes , intactes , le long du tranchant comme si celui ci voulait les epargner . _(tiré de: les contes des arts martiaux par M.Random)_  :style:  :love:
> 
> Moi ça me calme ce genre d'histoire :rose:


Tu les montres tes paillettes ?  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

pfffff....j'en peux plus....
me suis couché super tard et suis deja debout.......maudit telephone....   :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

bon, je vois que vous y allez fort de bon matin....


----------



## sofiping (3 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu les montres tes paillettes ?  :love:



je crois quelles sont restées dans mon lit car ce matin en me reveillant , elles avaient quitté mes paupiéres .....


----------



## Stargazer (3 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde est en mode "dominical" ... ok , j'y vais :
> Au Japon début XIVéme .Un homme , qui voulait tester la difference de qualité entre les modes de fabrication de deux armuriers , plaça un sabre de Murasama dans un cour d'eau . Chaque feuille dérivant à la surface qui touchait la lame , fut coupée en deux . Ensuite , un sabre fabriqué par Masamune fut placé dans le cour d'eau . Les feuilles semblaient eviter la lame . Aucune d'elles ne fut coupée , elles glissaient toutes , intactes , le long du tranchant comme si celui ci voulait les epargner . _(tiré de: les contes des arts martiaux par M.Random)_  :style:  :love:
> 
> Moi ça me calme ce genre d'histoire :rose:



Tiens ça me dit vaguement quelque chose ce truc !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je crois quelles sont restées dans mon lit car ce matin en me reveillant , elles avaient quitté mes paupiéres .....








ah ouais


----------



## Stargazer (3 Avril 2005)

Je viens de voir enfin à quoi ressemble un kernel panic .... dans la galerie des forums.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

tiens, c'est Mackie qui va etre content, toutes les trois reunit ici...
waow, c'est pas souvent que le Girl-Power de MacG ce reunit.....
 Sofiping, Stargazer et SM.....

ps: oui je sais Stargazer tu fais semblant......
pps: ou ca un Kernel Panic....?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, c'est Mackie qui va etre content, toutes les trois reunit ici...
> waow, c'est pas souvent que le Girl-Power de MacG ce reunit.....
> Sofiping, Stargazer et SM.....
> 
> ...



Non je ne fais jamais semblant !  

Pour le kernel c'est ici


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Avril 2005)

Cole a dit:
			
		

> Tiens en changeant de pseudo j'ai perdu un disco, enfin bref pas grave j'y vais A+


 Je crois que tu n'es pas le seul, il me semble que global boulait à plus avant.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne fais jamais semblant !
> 
> Pour le kernel c'est ici



ça deviens technique mais, merci .....j'avais jamais vu moi non plus......     


ps: tu ne fais jamais semblant, tu es une vrai soubrette a barbe.....je croyais que c'etait du charbon pour faire style.....j'aurais jamais cru a du vrai poil....


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sachant que tu es etudiant et que les etudiants ne mangent pas a leur faim
> 
> je fais aujourd'hui ma bonne B.A. ......
> 
> ...


 Bah ce sera toujours meilleur que les pates à rien ou la bouffe du ru


----------



## Stargazer (3 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça deviens technique mais, merci .....j'avais jamais vu moi non plus......
> 
> 
> ps: tu ne fais jamais semblant, tu es une vrai soubrette a barbe.....je croyais que c'etait du charbon pour faire style.....j'aurais jamais cru a du vrai poil....



Où t'as vu une soubrette toi ? Je suis une bergère ! Ou si tu préfères une Laura Ingalls façon viking !   

Moi quand je regarde ton avatar je me dis pas tiens voilà LNC .... Comprenne qui pourra !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Où t'as vu une soubrette toi ? Je suis une bergère ! Ou si tu préfères une Laura Ingalls façon viking !
> 
> Moi quand je regarde ton avatar je me dis pas tiens voilà LNC .... Comprenne qui pourra !




LNC.....helene C........

y a pas deja un fil sur les avatars.....?   

quoi qu'il en soit ma petit soubrette, tu peux garder les moutons je n'y vois aucun inconvenient, ne t'inquiete......


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

Bon'Ap......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est un joli coin, bien calme , peut etre  trop pour des ados
> vu que a part le farnient il y a pas grand chose a faire



Heureusement que ce n'est pas apprécié par les ados  En quelques secondes, ils sont capable de vous pourrir n'importe quel panorama de rêve en vous chiant dans le nirvana   Les mâles brâment avec des voix de faussets ; les femelles gloussent telles des dindes... Ah, non! Préservons nos paysages idyliques de ces bipèdes calamiteux! Il m'arrive souvent de déverser les reliefs de mes oursinades juste au bord de l'eau ; afin de délimiter un périmètre de sécurité qui nous protège de ces érruptions cutanées à forte mobilité, ces vivantes incarnations de l'expréssion "Nuisance sonore"... Quand un a marché dessus ; les autres y regardent à deux fois  
Quant au farniente il faut un don naturel pour s'y abandonner pleinement. Ce n'est pas donné à tout le monde. Ces larves  n'y arrivent que rarement


----------



## lumai (3 Avril 2005)

Là, le soleil rentre par la fenêtre ouverte. Depuis vendredi les bourgeons du platane se sont ouverts et les premières feuilles sont là. Un bourdon vient de s'égarer dans le rideau.
C'est le printemps.
:love:


----------



## lumai (3 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas un avatar je suis réel ?



Tiens, d'ailleurs, ce serait bien que l'on puisse vérifier ça le week-end du 14-15 mai...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2005)

bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Coucou


----------



## lumai (3 Avril 2005)

un bourdon ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me dit vaguement quelque chose ce truc !



Vi, moi aussi, mais dans mon souvenir, il y avait trois armuriers, et lorsque le dernier, Taka  Pakité, mit sa lame dans le flot de la rivière, la lame fut coupée en deux par chaque feuille qui la toucha.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> un bourdon ???



Non, un bourgeon


----------



## Macounette (3 Avril 2005)

De retour d'une balade à vélo dans la campagne bernoise. Puis prélassement sur une pelouse au bord de l'Aare, la vieille ville à mes pieds. Un café, un bon bouquin, des lunettes de soleil, et une après-midi qui passe à la vitesse grand v..  j'adore les dimanches. :love:

Bonne fin de week-end à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Oui bon We à toi aussi


----------



## sofiping (3 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais



eh oui , Super (appelez moi super! ) je suis la cousine de cendrillon , sauf que pour moi , ça s'passe a 5h du mat et qu'il est hors de question que je rentre sans mes grôles :mouais:


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> eh oui , Super (appelez moi super! ) je suis la cousine de cendrillon , sauf que pour moi , ça s'passe a 5h du mat et qu'il est hors de question que je rentre sans mes grôles :mouais:



mais c'est qui cette sofiping ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

J'ai enfin trouvé mon pseudo, merci Benjamin


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Col a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enfin trouvé mon pseudo, merci Benjamin




tu es sur d'avoir trouvé la bonne chaussette ?


----------



## toys (3 Avril 2005)

bonjours les petit n enfant comment ca vas sue sa roule ici


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es sur d'avoir trouvé la bonne chaussette ?



Mais pas le caleçon


----------



## poildep (3 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est limite érotique !!_


Non, tu es limite obsédé. :rateau:


----------



## poildep (3 Avril 2005)

pourquoi je dis "limite", d'ailleurs. :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Sympa ta casquette


----------



## jahrom (3 Avril 2005)

Savez vous pourquoi l'enfant de Lorie est surnommé : trouduc ???



Vous savez pas ?



Hé bien parceque Lorie Fils...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

la maintenant je sais pas quoi faire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Si on te cherche tu es déjà dehors ?


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Savez vous pourquoi l'enfant de Lorie est surnommé : trouduc ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas comme ça que l'on va relever le niveau :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas comme ça que l'on va relever le niveau :rateau:



c'est vrai j'ai honte...:rose::rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas comme ça que l'on va relever le niveau :rateau:



ça, c'est sur ,mais......il y a un effort....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

un club ?         


pourquoi pas , et en honneur a notre ennuis
je propose d'elire pour notre club l' hymne de Lalanne


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

oki oki , on change et on mets un truc plus gai.......     


je pourrais proposer un truc mais je ne sais pas comment vous faire ecouter le morceau que j'ai dans mon itune


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki oki , on change et on mets un truc plus gai.......
> 
> 
> je pourrais proposer un truc mais je ne sais pas comment vous faire ecouter le morceau que j'ai dans mon itune



tu le mets sur ton site web avec Cyberduck ou Rbrowser lite....
puis....

mais on est pas dans un forum technique ici.......  
te reste plus qu'a le siffler, vas y , je t'aide....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

On devrait créer nous mêmes notre hymne non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

Col a dit:
			
		

> On devrait créer nous mêmes notre hymne non ?



tout a fait d'accord......


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu le mets sur ton site web avec Cyberduck ou Rbrowser lite....
> puis....
> 
> mais on est pas dans un forum technique ici.......
> te reste plus qu'a le siffler, vas y , je t'aide....




c'est foutu , j'ai juste multimania


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est foutu , j'ai juste multimania



faudra penser a essayer autre chose....tu dois avoir une place fourni par ton FAI sur son serveur....
c'est toujours utilie et il existe nombres d'outils simples d'utilisation......

enfin, dommage.....reste plus qu'a composer comme le disait Cmove....heu ...non, cole.....heu ....non plus.......Col, c'est ça, Col....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

essayez par ici

http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/No Tu No.mp3


si ça marche , le premier qui se moque je le boule rouge !!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> essayez par ici
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/No Tu No.mp3
> 
> ...



ton liens ne marche pas chez moi mais en faisant un copier/coller de l'adresse, ca marche.....
avis aux autres essayeurs....

pour le reste aucun commentaire je n'aime pas les boules rouges......


----------



## Macounette (3 Avril 2005)

La prochaine fois mets pas d'espace dans les noms de fichiers, les sites web n'aiment pas ça.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois mets pas d'espace dans les noms de fichiers, les sites web n'aiment pas ça.




merci :love:


----------



## mado (3 Avril 2005)

je peux poser une question technique ?  
je me trompe ou le nombre de points qu'on donnait à chaque cdb a baissé ?


----------



## Macounette (3 Avril 2005)

En effet, j'étais à 6 et je suis redescendue à 4 :hein: A mon avis Benjamin a encore fait le ménage, ce ne serait pas la première fois...


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> je peux poser une question technique ?
> je me trompe ou le nombre de points qu'on donnait à chaque cdb a baissé ?



oui , mais chut


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> je peux poser une question technique ?
> je me trompe ou le nombre de points qu'on donnait à chaque cdb a baissé ?



c'est sur, j'ai recu de coup de boule de gros bouleur......(flooder....)
et leur total etait avant de 18+19 et je n'ai eu que 32pts......
donc......


----------



## mado (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui , mais chut



ben c'est pas très grave  c'était juste pour être sûre


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Je suis déçu il y'a pas seven sur TF1


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> je peux poser une question technique ?
> je me trompe ou le nombre de points qu'on donnait à chaque cdb a baissé ?



Eh oui... je ne boulerai plus à 10 mais à 8... les mystères de notre potion magique...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui... je ne boulerai plus à 10 mais à 8... les mystères de notre potion magique...



bah....moi, je continue de bouler a 2....pas de changement.....tant pis pour vous....


----------



## sofiping (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est qui cette sofiping ?



cette aprés midi , mon Pbook avait decider de faire preuve d'autonomie : lenteur exessive , refus de fermer la porte , mauvaise volonté a me rendre mes photos .... bref , il s'etait mis en position j'nenfaitqu'amatête  :mouais:.
 Je sors la caisse a outils , mon  *mac* _pour_ LES NULS , mes neurones actifs et un long face a face s'installe...     :bebe:  :affraid:  :casse:..... Apres moulte batailles , je finis par vaincre la machine   , contente je suis donc je vais aller faire un tour chez macgé...... un peu de lecture studieuse , tiens le bar est pas loin ..... et là , je tombe nez a nez avec un peau rouge contrarié bouffi de colére !!???  Bonjour l'acceuil


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

bon, je regarde HellBoy,

 @+


----------



## Macounette (4 Avril 2005)

en ce moment je cherche un dico en ligne d'araméen.  mais là je crois que je vais aller dormir. :sleep:


----------



## toys (4 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je regarde HellBoy,
> 
> @+



je vien de le matter y a 3H


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je cherche un dico en ligne d'araméen.  mais là je crois que je vais aller dormir. :sleep:



j'ai cherché aussi, mais j'ai pas trouvé.....


----------



## nonos (4 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je cherche un dico en ligne d'araméen.  mais là je crois que je vais aller dormir. :sleep:



ça peut t'aider?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> ça peut t'aider?



non, ça c'est de l'arménien pas de l'araméen....mais merci quand meme.....  
bon, je vais me coucher :sleep: @+


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

alor là !!!!!      


je dois arreter d'etre la reine des connes , avec un grend C  :mouais: 

la voisine vient de m'appeler pour me refiler ses gosses   
elle a un rdv .......

tres bien, mais moi personne a pris la peine de ammener/chercher mon gamin quand j'avais la poumonie et pourtant la voisine n'aurait fait aucun effort vu que nos enfants sont dans la meme  classe  et pour rentrer chez elle , elle doit passer devant chez moi !!! :hein: 

bfre, bonne poire je vais me taper son fils de 2 ans jusq'a midi !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2005)

Ce weekend, mon voisin avait coupé sa connexion internet, ce qui fait que je n'avais aucun accès au web. Si je savais qui c'est, j'aurais été raler un bon coup...


----------



## Grug (4 Avril 2005)

tiens, y'a eu une reforme des coudbouls pendant la nuit


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Avril 2005)

:mouais: encore ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens, y'a eu une reforme des coudbouls pendant la nuit


t'auras moins mal quand je te boulerai rouge


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous la nuit fut encore dure, je me demande bien pourquoi


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous la nuit fut encore dure, je me demande bien pourquoi


ahh si t'étais mon sexy aussi


----------



## toys (4 Avril 2005)

mal a la tête !
a l'ouest total !
j retourne me coucher !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

et voilà , liberée du gamin de 2 ans , remplacé par celui de 6 !!!


----------



## Grug (4 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'auras moins mal quand je te boulerai rouge


 :love: mmmmh oh oui, Sm boule moi :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :love: mmmmh oh oui, Sm boule moi :love:


 Bouge pas, on va tous se mobiliser :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bouge pas, on va tous se mobiliser :rateau:




que t'es mechante toi     

tu vois pas qu'il est tout rouge le povre grug ?  
tu y tiens vraiment a l'achever  ?


----------



## yvos (4 Avril 2005)

Bon ap' !


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> que t'es mechante toi
> 
> tu vois pas qu'il est tout rouge le povre grug ?
> tu y tiens vraiment a l'achever  ?


 Faut pas toujours croire ce qu'on te dis hein 

La je dirais plutot que c'est du vert qu'il vient de recevoir sur le pif :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas toujours croire ce qu'on te dis hein
> 
> La je dirais plutot que c'est du vert qu'il vient de recevoir sur le pif :rateau:




ulla hai !!!  

je me rappellle plus du cour de dessins de la 2end année au college.....

sa donne quoi le melange rouge + vert ?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens, y'a eu une reforme des coudbouls pendant la nuit


Yes, on frappe moins fort  :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa donne quoi le melange rouge + vert ?



Marron tirant sur le caca d'oie dans les chiottes marocaines de Robertav  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2005)

couleur caca


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

bon app a vous 2 !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2005)




----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon app a vous 2 !!!!


 
Tombe le futal...


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Yes, on frappe moins fort  :rose:




Ca date de hier après-midi, Madonna avait fait la remarque... Ca n'affecte je crois que les gros coeff. (oui, c'est pas possible d'avoir -2 dans un profil si on avait 0 ou 1 !  )

bon app' à toutes et tous


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ulla hai !!!
> 
> je me rappellle plus du cour de dessins de la 2end année au college.....
> 
> sa donne quoi le melange rouge + vert ?


 Gris :rateau:

Ce sont des couleurs complementaires


----------



## macelene (4 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tombe le futal...



Toi aussi, ya pas de raisons...     Viens donc faire un tour en Avignon le 14...  n'oublie pas de mettre des bretelles...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gris :rateau:



T'es daltonienne ?    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'es daltonienne ?    :love:


 Du tout :love:

Ca va, les lunettes de soleil incorporees a ton casque ne sont pas trop sombres ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2005)

Y a pas à dire les piments c'est fort.



Houla.


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2005)

encore 45 minutes de pause :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tombe le futal...



deja ?      


pffffff laisse moi terminer mon repas quand meme !!!     :love:


----------



## lumai (4 Avril 2005)

Un p'tit thé devant le bar avant de passer quelques coup de fil.

:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore 45 minutes de pause :love:


 
Moi j'en ai 42 en tout...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai fini de bosser et j'ai envie d'une bière... :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2005)

Poivrot.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Poivrot.



J'assume.


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai 42 en tout...


 
c'est pour ça qu'il est pressé robertav... comprend le, le pauvre.. 

(non sonny, moi j'ai une jupe aujourd'hui   )


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ça qu'il est pressé robertav... comprend le, le pauvre..
> 
> (non sonny, moi j'ai une jupe aujourd'hui   )



Il risque de te demander de faire le poirier  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> sonny, moi j'ai une jupe aujourd'hui   )





voila, tu vas me remplacer, moi je porte triple couche de culottes et pantalon 
et vu que sa presse .....


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ça qu'il est pressé robertav... comprend le, le pauvre..
> 
> (non sonny, moi j'ai une jupe aujourd'hui  )


 
Si je passe mon temps à dire "tombe le futal" c'est parce que j'adore les jupes !!!

Surtout sur les filles...


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2005)

Y'a un colloque sur la _slow food_ dans nos locaux aujourd'hui.  


vous croyez qu'on y parle d'escargots et de tortues ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si je passe mon temps à dire "tombe le futal" c'est parce que j'adore les jupes !!!
> 
> Surtout sur les filles...




tu veux quel model ?   

ceci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






ou celui la?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> essayez par ici
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/No Tu No.mp3
> 
> ...



Je trouve ton post un peu tardivement (WE chargé), mais je ne trouve pas matière à moquerie, j'ai entendu des  euh ... choses, et qui se vendent en plus, bien pires. Les conditions d'enregistrement paraissent un peu artisanales, mais le résultat n'en est que plus méritoire, quant à la voix, elle est juste, bien placée, elle est agréable, il n'y aurait pas énormément de travail à faire dessus pour atteindre un nivrau "pro". En plus, avec un texte en français, le petit accent italien s'envolerait, tu devrais essayer.  :love:

Si vbulletin est d'humeur, ça vaut le CdB 

EDIT : vBulletin n'est pas d'humeur, j'y reviendrais plus tard  :hein:


----------



## Grug (4 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un colloque sur la _slow food_ dans nos locaux aujourd'hui.
> 
> 
> vous croyez qu'on y parle d'escargots et de tortues ?


 le slow floude, un concept interressant


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En plus, avec un texte en français, le petit accent italien s'envolerait, tu devrais essayer.  :love:



tu peux leur demander 

http://www.cuginidicampagna.com/


c'etait mon adolescence      .....
mais j'avoue que cette chançon  :rose: ....



un jour je  l'interpretera devant la cam 
(preparez vos parapluies et mouchoir )


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2005)

:affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu peux leur demander
> 
> http://www.cuginidicampagna.com/
> 
> ...



Tiens, des potes à jpmiss. :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

*repondez moi si vous etes sur ....Merci*


pour obtenir un passeport et la carte d'identité c' est obligé de passer par le consulat de la region où on reside ,  ou on peut aller dans n'importe quel consulat (voir meme en suisse vu que on reside a coté) ?


merci


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2005)

Moi perso j'ai fait tout ça à la mairie, mais je suis français...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi perso j'ai fait tout ça à la mairie, mais je suis français...



quand on voit la paparasse qu'il faut  pour obtenir la nationanlité on perd vite l'envie   

et puis , on est en europe non ? 

je ne me sentira pas plus française parce que c'est ecrit sur un bout de papier ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *repondez moi si vous etes sur ....Merci*
> 
> 
> pour obtenir un passeport et la carte d'identité c' est obligé de passer par le consulat de la region où on reside ,  ou on peut aller dans n'importe quel consulat (voir meme en suisse vu que on reside a coté) ?
> ...



:love: Il va falloir que tu demandes à Webo de t'héberger une douzaine d'années et ça devrait aller pour la nationalité suisse


----------



## lumai (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *repondez moi si vous etes sur ....Merci*
> 
> 
> pour obtenir un passeport et la carte d'identité c' est obligé de passer par le consulat de la region où on reside ,  ou on peut aller dans n'importe quel consulat (voir meme en suisse vu que on reside a coté) ?
> ...


 ça doit dépendre du pays de ta nationalité, je suppose


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :love: Il va falloir que tu demandes à Webo de t'héberger une douzaine d'années et ça devrait aller pour la nationalité suisse




mais non !!!!!      


l'homme doit refaire son paseport et on rencontre de difficulté
surtout au niveau de delais


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non !!!!!
> 
> 
> l'homme doit refaire son paseport et on rencontre de difficulté
> surtout au niveau de delais


 
Si ton mec est français il va à la mairie comme tout le monde.

Si urgence pour passeport, aller à la préfecture, y a un service exprés.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si ton mec est français il va à la mairie comme tout le monde.
> 
> Si urgence pour passeport, aller à la préfecture, y a un service exprés.




sa existe un consulat français en france?   


non, l'homme n'est pas français mais portugais 
voila pourquoi je parle de consulat


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2005)

Quelques infos ici


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa existe un consulat français en france?
> 
> 
> non, l'homme n'est pas français mais portugais
> voila pourquoi je parle de consulat


 
Tu mets pas toutes les chances de ton coté là...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

vous allez rire mais je crois que si on trouve pas de solutions 
on partira une semaine la bas     

les vacances avant l'eté !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

Je vais regarder No man's land


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous allez rire mais je crois que si on trouve pas de solutions
> on partira une semaine la bas
> 
> les vacances avant l'eté !!!!



Où ça, au consulat ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Où ça, au consulat ?




non, dans les caves de porto le plus celebres au monde


----------



## lumai (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, dans les caves de porto le plus celebres au monde


 Faîtes gaffe à ne pas perdre votre permis de conduire au passage


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Faîtes gaffe à ne pas perdre votre permis de conduire au passage



t'inquiete, je prendra les fameux bus qui frolent les mur de la ville


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

alors....quoi de neuf......
de mon cote, grace a Karl je cherche le coin VIP pour m'y assoir et m'en couler 2 ou 3......
ça fait Cake en plus de savoir qu'on entre dans le salon VIP de MacgG....


----------



## yvos (4 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le slow floude, un concept interressant



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

moi là ça y est j'ai déposé ma déclaration 



y'avait du monde :mouais:


----------



## Macoufi (4 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi là ça y est j'ai déposé ma déclaration
> 
> 
> 
> y'avait du monde :mouais:



Vi, l'heure de pointe en semaine, c'est entre 17 et 23h.

Moi aussi, j'ai fait ça aujourd'hui. Vers 13h, y'avait un ti peu de monde quand même.

C'est toujours mieux que l'année dernière !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

bon, je vais regarder Blue Crush, une film qui semble tout pourri mais avec de belles images de vagues donc ....puis, ca passe sur canal alors en depis d'autres choses a faire.....


----------



## nonos (4 Avril 2005)

Je sors de table avec les boutons de mon froc ouvert, je vais éclater! ça va être dur de se remettre au taf:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

je venais de mettre des phoros en ligne dans autoportrait
toute contente de moi d'avoir reussi a faire un truc assez joli

le telephone sonne , mon mari a eu un accident , il va etre operé

je ne sais pas plus , son chef m'as dit qu'il va voir pour le faire trasferer
a l'hopital de Bale ......merde pourquoi j'ai jamais voulu apprendre l'allemand?

je tourne en rond, j'attends........


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2005)

Si vous bossez avec une boite de maintenance pour vos imprimantes, ne bossez jamais avec Ikon; Ils sont complètement nazes


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je venais de mettre des phoros en ligne dans autoportrait
> toute contente de moi d'avoir reussi a faire un truc assez joli
> 
> le telephone sonne , mon mari a eu un accident , il va etre operé
> ...



Pas cool.

On pense à toi, tiens nous au courant.


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je venais de mettre des phoros en ligne dans autoportrait
> toute contente de moi d'avoir reussi a faire un truc assez joli
> 
> le telephone sonne , mon mari a eu un accident , il va etre operé
> ...


 On espere que tout se passera bien


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je venais de mettre des phoros en ligne dans autoportrait
> toute contente de moi d'avoir reussi a faire un truc assez joli
> 
> le telephone sonne , mon mari a eu un accident , il va etre operé
> ...



 


L'Hôpital de Bâle est très performant


----------



## sylko (5 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je venais de mettre des phoros en ligne dans autoportrait
> toute contente de moi d'avoir reussi a faire un truc assez joli
> 
> le telephone sonne , mon mari a eu un accident , il va etre operé
> ...


 
De tout coeur avec toi. J'espère qu'il n'y a rien de grave.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

comment debloquer un clavier d'un nokia 3220 ?

ma fille a laissé ici son portable, elle que ne l'oublie jamais 


je vais essayer de la contacter en telephonant a ses amis 


merci a tous


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2005)

essaie la touche en bas a gauche puis en haut a droite


edit : non en haut a gauche puis en bas a gauche


----------



## Macounette (5 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je venais de mettre des phoros en ligne dans autoportrait
> toute contente de moi d'avoir reussi a faire un truc assez joli
> 
> le telephone sonne , mon mari a eu un accident , il va etre operé
> ...


Ma pauvre...  bon courage. Tiens-nous au courant.
S'il t'a dit qu'il serait à l'Hopital de Bâle, j'irais là-bas si j'étais toi... la plupart des bâlois parle un peu français, donc ça devrait aller. Et les Bâlois sont adorables.

ps: je t'ai envoyé un mp.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si vous bossez avec une boite de maintenance pour vos imprimantes, ne bossez jamais avec Ikon; Ils sont complètement nazes



Ben, avec un nom pareil ... t'aurais du t'en douter


----------



## Grug (5 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai fini mon yaourt grec et mes Palmito©, je vais surfer encore un peu pendant que le café se fait en gargouillant.
> Il fait beau...
> :love:


 c'est contractuel les palmitos ou tu aimes vraiment ça ?


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2005)

bon j'attaque la machine a café :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

Je viens de me réveiller et je bois un cappuccino


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2005)

ah les vrais palmitos de l'alsacienne :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2005)

Noir c'est noir.
Je n'ai plus de café noir.


----------



## Spyro (5 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Noir c'est noir.
> Je n'ai plus de café noir.


Ben prend du café au lait


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2005)

oh oh


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon j'attaque la machine a café :love:



Fais gaffe si elle se défend, un mauvais coup est vite arrivé...


----------



## Grug (5 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon j'attaque la machine a café :love:


 10 contre un sur la machine à café


----------



## Macoufi (5 Avril 2005)

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Robertav ???

Je vois qu'elle est déconnectée.

Elle est partie à l'hosto 

Si c'est le cas, c'est vrai que c'est mieux.

Parce qu'être comme ça, chez soi (ou au boulot), quand on ne sait pas ce qui se passe...


----------



## mado (5 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Robertav ???
> 
> Je vois qu'elle est déconnectée.
> 
> ...


 

Ben non pas de nouvelles pour l'instant  ..


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2005)

Oupsssss, j'avais pas repris ce fil... Euh, courage Robertav


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

Oui good luck ...


----------



## macmarco (5 Avril 2005)

Léon, c'est toi ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Léon, c'est toi ?



Léon, reviens ! Macmarco a les mêmes à la maison !


----------



## lumai (5 Avril 2005)

Je viens de voir qu'ET passait ce soir à la télé !!! :love:

Quand je l'ai vu au ciné (houla, j'étais pas bien grande ), j'ai pleuré au moment où on croit qu'il va mourir... :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2005)

ah ? tu regardes le foot ?


----------



## lumai (5 Avril 2005)

ha bon ? Y a du foot ce soir ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> 10 contre un sur la machine à café



j'ai eu mon kawa :love:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2005)

Ce soir, c'est bazar !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ? tu regardes le foot ?





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> ha bon ? Y a du foot ce soir ? :mouais:




*C'est quoi le foot ? 
*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

Bon ben va pour E.T.


----------



## nonos (5 Avril 2005)

ben là je rentre de l'apero et je vais telephoner à domino's pizza


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

merci a tous  :love: 

j'ai un tas de mp , la je profite entre 2 coup de telephone pour donner de nousvelles....je lirais plus tards le mp


mon mari a eté trasferé a Bale vers 14h , il est tombé de 5m environ ce matin a 9h
il a l'epaule louxé et le coude a reconstruire

ils ont dit quil vont mettre du "materiel" .....pour ma belle souer 
elle dit que sa doit etre des plaques ou quelques chose comme cela

il devait etre operé demain mais entre temp ils ont vu que 
un tendon (ou un nerf , ou  muscle , l'infermiere parlait pas bien le français)
a eté dechiré donc il est rentré en urgence a 18h en salle d'op

le docteur qu'il va l'operer il me telephonera cett nuit entre 2 et3 h du mat
pour me dire comment l'operation ça c'est passé


je reviens plus tard, là je m'organise pour demain et les jours qui vont suivre
en plus j'ai 4 entretiens pour un boulot dont 2 demain....ça tombe vraiment mal

a plus tard dans la soirée


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Avril 2005)

Là je rentre de Maastricht et je cajole mon petit hamster :love:


----------



## Grug (5 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe vraiment mal



j'aurais pas osé 

courage et croisements de doigts.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je rentre de Maastricht et je cajole mon petit hamster :love:



Modérateurs ! Qu'on ferme ce sujet : cette femme carresse sa petite bête à poils !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais pas osé
> 
> courage et croisements de doigts.



Même dans les moments difficile elle a de l'humour Robertav !!!  :love: 

Sinon tout pareil que Grug, courage et on croise les doigts


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

C'est grave donc mais pas trop, good luck.


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Modérateurs ! Qu'on ferme ce sujet : cette femme carresse sa petite bête à poils !


 :love:

PS. Salut doc


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Modérateurs ! Qu'on ferme ce sujet : cette femme carresse sa petite bête à poils !



je suis mort de rire :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Modérateurs ! Qu'on ferme ce sujet : cette femme carresse sa petite bête à poils !


toi tu t'es rasé


----------



## Macounette (5 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci a tous  :love:
> 
> j'ai un tas de mp , la je profite entre 2 coup de telephone pour donner de nousvelles....je lirais plus tards le mp
> 
> ...


Hé ben  
Heureusement que c'est moins méchant que ça n'en a l'air. Un tendon déchiré ça se reconstruit.  
Bon courage ma grande. Et bon rétablissement à ton homme.


----------



## macelene (5 Avril 2005)

Robertav  :love:


 j'étais en train de me demander si Blandinewww  existait vraiment et en rechargeant la page un MP de qui ???      

blandinewww....


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2005)

Là, je téléphone maison en constatant que Drew Barrymore a grandi.


----------



## lumai (5 Avril 2005)

J'ai pas pleuré cette fois !!! 

Ça doit être parce que je sais qu'en fait il est pas vraiment mort. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2005)

Il restera toujours dans notre coeur


----------



## sofiping (6 Avril 2005)

c'est toi même qui le dis Robertav : l'important c'est l'etat d'esprit dans lequel on se trouve  
Haut les coeurs


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je téléphone maison en constatant que Drew Barrymore a grandi.


t'téléphone maison :love:


----------



## Spyro (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'infermiere parlait pas bien le français


  

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

en general , j'ai pas vraiment sommeil a cet heure ,je me force  me coucher

mais la je ne comprends riens a ce que je lis , suis crevé  :sleep:  :sleep: 


je vais me coucher 
et j'espere entendre le telephone sonner toute a l'heure


un grand *MERCI* a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (6 Avril 2005)

Robertav, demande à ta voisine de dessous (dessus ?) pour les mômes...

Bises à toi :love:....et à ton mari... (tu sais ces bisous qui guérissent tout  )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




quand elle m'as dit "on va reconstruire le coude et mettre du materiel"

j'ai pas vraiment pigé et belle souer supposé que on va lui placer de la ferraille   


super , maintenant j'aura un bio man


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, demande à ta voisine de dessous (dessus ?) pour les mômes...
> 
> Bises à toi :love:....et à ton mari... (tu sais ces bisous qui guérissent tout  )




2 porte a cotés      

ben de toute façon ont pas le choix, 
je leur ai telephoné et je leur ai dit : demain je vous ammene lario a 8h30 je le recupere vers midi puis je vous le ramene a 13h45 et pour 16h fifille viendra le cherche et pour  jeudi vous le ramené chez vous a 16h30 a la sortie d'ecole   


pour une fois j'ai pas dis : est que vous pouvez ?

nan , je leur ai imposé, point !!! :rose:


----------



## Spyro (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan , je leur ai imposé, point !!! :rose:


   

Et bon courage pour tes entretiens


----------



## toys (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 2 porte a cotés
> 
> ben de toute façon ont pas le choix,
> je leur ai telephoné et je leur ai dit : demain je vous ammene lario a 8h30 je le recupere vers midi puis je vous le ramene a 13h45 et pour 16h fifille viendra le cherche et pour  jeudi vous le ramené chez vous a 16h30 a la sortie d'ecole
> ...


t'en fait pas il arrive a tout refaire de nos jour et bien en plus il seras peut être mieux qu a sont départ (demande au doc de lui greffer un bras de fille il feras peut être la vaissaille    )
tien nous au courrant de sont évolution biz et bon courrage pour demain.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Quelle femme


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

bon, j'arrive du resto (et oui, a cette heure....)
on a bu du Saké, beaucoup de Saké, trop de Saké.....
@+


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Roberta je crois que ton homme à Noël il faudra lui offrir un jerrycan de Frameto© !
> :affraid:




il n'y  a pas trop de ferraille là ?      

allez gooo , a plus tard dans la journée sinon ce soir surement  :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'téléphone maison :love:



Par hasard, si tu as son numéro...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quand elle m'as dit "on va reconstruire le coude et mettre du materiel"
> 
> j'ai pas vraiment pigé et belle souer supposé que on va lui placer de la ferraille
> 
> ...



Vi ! Tu vas te retrouver avec l'homme qui vaut trois milliards ... J'te dis pas comment ton percepteur va t'aimer   

M... pour tes RdV et pour l'Homme


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'téléphone maison :love:



Non content de téléphoner Maison avec une dictée magique et une scie circulaire, ET devait lire l'avenir. C'est pour ça qu'il avait un doigt tout raide et lumineux au bout...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Avril 2005)

Scusi, je ne fais que passer...

C'est moi ou les points des CDB ont rétréci pour tout le monde ces derniers jours?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2005)

Je viens de voir une pub suspecte s'afficher en bas de page :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> super , maintenant j'aura un bio man



 :love:


----------



## Spyro (6 Avril 2005)

Je crois que je viens de rater le passage de TNT   
'tain ils sont passés juste au mauvais moment


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je viens de rater le passage de TNT
> 'tain ils sont passés juste au mauvais moment



Une gastro ?    

OK je sors


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

me revoila , suis claqué......

ce soir je vais me coucher avec les poules


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me revoila , suis claqué......
> 
> ce soir je vais me coucher avec les poules



C'est parce que le coq n'est pas là.    

Je l'ai déjà dit, je sors.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me revoila , suis claqué......
> 
> ce soir je vais me coucher avec les poules



si tu trouves un oeuf demain matin, rassure-toi, il a juste du glisser de sous la poule d'à côté...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

luc et fab vous etes impayable !!!!  :love:  :love: 


merci


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Excellent bonjour


----------



## teo (6 Avril 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Scusi, je ne fais que passer...
> 
> C'est moi ou les points des CDB ont rétréci pour tout le monde ces derniers jours?



Oui. C'est les restrictions budgétaires...

On a trop tiré sur les bouteilles au bar, trop de nouveaux qui boivent du Gini (qu'est-ce que ça revient cher... c'est qu'ils ont soif), le VIP Room ne désemplit pas, le Pacha dit qu'on leur pille les caves... l'Olympe s'envoit en l'air sans arrêt avec tout le monde, alors Benjamin a fait des coupes claires dans les budgets... tout le monde s'en ressent...  Enfin, surtout dans les gros salaires, faut bien vivre... et avec 1 cdb t'as plus rien, on allait pas les remettre à zéro non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

me revoilà !!!!  

si vous voulez un conseil sur
 "comment rater un entretien boulot en 5 minutes"
je suis a votre disposition !!!!


----------



## toys (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me revoilà !!!!
> 
> si vous voulez un conseil sur
> "comment rater un entretien boulot en 5 minutes"
> je suis a votre disposition !!!!



je veut bien j en passe bientôt et je sait pas comment faire   

comment vas bioman ?


----------



## toys (6 Avril 2005)

je vais essayer de pas faire comme toi je tien a ce taf même ci s'est pas le meilleur truc au monde ca ne peut faire que du bien de devenir un bon con qui fait ses 35H et prend des RTT jour ou faut aller faire les courses


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ca ne peut faire que du bien de devenir un bon con qui fait ses 35H et prend des RTT jour ou faut aller faire les courses



*Ces propos n'engagent que la responsabilité de leur auteur*


  ​  ​


----------



## Malow (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me revoilà !!!!
> 
> si vous voulez un conseil sur
> "comment rater un entretien boulot en 5 minutes"
> je suis a votre disposition !!!!




Coucou,
Tu aurais un conseil inversé? Genre, comment réussir un entretien?
4 mois que je cherche un job, et seulement 4 entretiens...et un autre demain 16H30...
Dur dur en ce moment, et nous sommes nombreux a chaque fois pour un même poste, alors dur de se battre!!!
Mais je reste optimiste une fois de plus...

C'était juste en passant...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je vais essayer de pas faire comme toi je tien a ce taf même ci s'est pas le meilleur truc au monde ca ne peut faire que du bien de devenir un bon con qui fait ses 35H et prend des RTT jour ou faut aller faire les courses



Bah, essaie posteur a MacG a plein temps, ça paie pas....mais tu n'as pas besoin de poser des RTT pour faire tes courses......
Sinon, je connais un metier fait de RTT, et uniquement de RTT et avec un salaire en plus mais j'ai pas droit de vous dire ce que c'est, c'est un secret......si,si , je vous assure.....si,si...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bah, essaie posteur a MacG a plein temps, ça paie pas....


Ben, t'occupes déjà le poste non ?    



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je connais un metier fait de RTT, et uniquement de RTT et avec un salaire en plus mais j'ai pas droit de vous dire ce que c'est, c'est un secret......si,si , je vous assure.....si,si...


La grande énigme (même si je sais, tac !)
J'aurais bien envie d'ouvrir un thread : "Mais quel métier donc y fait Stook ?" Une sorte de "Qui est qui" version Mac G.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Je viens de manger de bonnes pâtes


----------



## Lio70 (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me revoilà !!!!
> 
> si vous voulez un conseil sur
> "comment rater un entretien boulot en 5 minutes"
> je suis a votre disposition !!!!


On t'avait pourtant dit de ne pas apporter de croissants, non?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> La grande énigme (même si je sais, tac !)
> J'aurais bien envie d'ouvrir un thread : "Mais quel métier donc y fait Stook ?" Une sorte de "Qui est qui" version Mac G.



pourquoi pas, ça pourrait etre fort rigolo......  
mais il y en a quelques uns qui seront hors concours car ils savent aussi.....
mais de toute façon, tu l'as deja dis, je suis floodeur a plein temps......


----------



## duracel (6 Avril 2005)

Je vais faire la cuisine, mais je ne sais pas avec quoi faire mes filets de truites; le riz me direz-vous: je répond, ce sera le plan B.
En gros, je quémande une idée.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire la cuisine, mais je ne sais pas avec quoi faire mes filets de truites; le riz me direz-vous: je répond, ce sera le plan B.
> En gros, je quémande une idée.



Alors tout simplement avec des pommes de terres vapeur et une sauce à la crème et aneth

Ou un tartare de truite genre comme ça : 

http://www.linternaute.com/femmes/cuisine/recette/306667/1173809453/tartare_de_truite_saumonee.shtml


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire la cuisine, mais je ne sais pas avec quoi faire mes filets de truites; le riz me direz-vous: je répond, ce sera le plan B.
> En gros, je quémande une idée.



Alors tout simplement en papillote avec des pommes de terres vapeur et une sauce à la crème et aneth

Ou un tartare de truite genre comme ça : 

http://www.linternaute.com/femmes/cuisine/recette/306667/1173809453/tartare_de_truite_saumonee.shtml


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Avril 2005)

Petit problème de message apparemment....


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Alors tout simplement *(en papillote ou pas)* avec des pommes de terres vapeur et une sauce à la crème et aneth



Mais en papillote ou pas,.....ton premier message ne le mentionne pas, le 2eme oui,, et le 3eme non.....alors du coup, je ne comprends pas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Avril 2005)

Petit problèmes de multipostage apparemment


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

d'accord donc pas de papillotes......
maintenant c'est clair.... :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

bon, là, je vais passer a table et avant, je constate que cette page est toujours bloqué...alors, je floode en esperant la debloquer......
enfin, voila:

Bon'ap..... 


*PS:*



			
				-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Petit problèmes de multipostage apparemment



j'avais pas remarqué.....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

je viens de rentrer depuis une petite demi heure   


SM on peut savoir ce que t'as refilé comme pilules é a mon homme?   

je ne l'ai jamais vu dans un etat tellement euphorique**    



pour le derniere nouvelle , il a reduit en miette le radium, la boule qu'il y a au coude
il risque de perdre la mobilité de 2 doigts, mais on saura plus tard
il a de la ferraille  mais on sait pas si c'est de vis ou plaque , temporaire ou definitif , 
il fat voir avec le doc qui l'a operé


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le derniere nouvelle , il a reduit en miette le radium, la boule qu'il y a au coude
> il risque de perdre la mobilité de 2 doigts, mais on saura plus tard
> il a de la ferraille  mais on sait pas si c'est de vis ou plaque , temporaire ou definitif ,
> il fat voir avec le doc qui l'a operé



ha..ouais, pas top quand meme......  
bon, ben ,bon courage a vous 2......


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi une fois chuis rentré dans une pièce, je voulais juste savoir si j'allais attendre longtemps et si c'était bien là qu'il fallait que j'attende, voyez ?
> :mouais:



celui de ce matin c'est bien passé, je suis optimiste  

par contre pour celui de cet aprem , quel ratage !!!!    

j'etais trop crevé , j'avais du mal a articuler , a m'exprimer , le povre imbus il ne comprenait rien ......pas grave , de toute façon la dedans le plus vieux doit avoir  25 ans alors......  .....et puis m'habiller en veuve noire tous le jours je sais pas si j'aurais resisté


----------



## Macounette (6 Avril 2005)

Moi je rentre tout juste après une après-midi à Zurich chez le toubib 

Bon courage Roberta pour l'emploi et pour la guérison de ton homme :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha..ouais, pas top quand meme......
> bon, ben ,bon courage a vous 2......




si si , vu la chute il s'en sort meme trop bien ......

il est entier , vivant et sur ses 2 pieds


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si si , vu la chute il s'en sort meme trop bien ......
> 
> il est entier , vivant et sur ses 2 pieds



bon, si tu positives comme ça, c'est super......


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> On t'avait pourtant dit de ne pas apporter de croissants, non?




non mais le costume cravatte il aurait pu m'offrir un café pendant qu'il bouvait le sien


----------



## PommeQ (6 Avril 2005)

Un petit coucou a tous avant d'aller faire un gros dodo ...  :sleep: 

Dur dur dur journée     :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Salut benito, courage


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Coucou,
> Tu aurais un conseil inversé? Genre, comment réussir un entretien?
> 4 mois que je cherche un job, et seulement 4 entretiens...et un autre demain 16H30...
> Dur dur en ce moment, et nous sommes nombreux a chaque fois pour un même poste, alors dur de se battre!!!
> ...




ben , moi je cherche depuis 27 mois  ans mais .....

le 2 premiers mois j'etais tres motivée, je fonçait a fond , mais j'etait aussi surement trop pretentieuse.....

puis lla maladie et le  deuil de mon pere a fait que j'ai pas cherché pendant plus d'un an

ensuite , la chere anpe m'a fait perdre 1 ans en m'envoyant dans de truc stages a la noix et surtout en m'envoyant dans une voie où je ne pourra jamais obtenir une place

depuis 2 mois  environ je ne fais que a ma tete et depuis les "affaires " reprennent
mais je n'ai plus aucune pretention , j'avance dans l'age , donc meme pour une place de caissiere je crachera pas dessus


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc meme pour une place de caissiere je crachera pas dessus


oui ? tu a envoyé une candidature ?


----------



## nonos (6 Avril 2005)

Pfff... je cherche un revendeur Apple pour acheter de la mémoire mais je trouve rien ou alors leur service pour acheter en ligne ne marche pas.


----------



## sofiping (6 Avril 2005)

pas d'introduction-------------------> Minneapolis ---------> descente oblique en voiture jusque San Francisco- Aptos ---------->puis petite descente a Los Angelés pour une concentration géante de old cars .... et il y aura certainement plus , puisque affinité   :love:   
Ma copine Lauren vient de me donner le feu vert pour une invasion d'un mois , histoire que je vienne un peu perturber son quotidien de mére de famille responsable :affraid:  :casse:  :sleep:.
Je suis trop contente , la nouvelle est toute fraiche et prenda effet a partir de mi mai     .YYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui ? tu a envoyé une candidature ?





oui bien sur , mais  lundi leclak© m'a envoyé  un avis defavorable


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> pas d'introduction-------------------> Minneapolis ---------> descente oblique en voiture jusque San Francisco- Aptos ---------->puis petite descente a Los Angelés pour une concentration géante de old cars .... et il y aura certainement plus , puisque affinité   :love:
> Ma copine Lauren vient de me donner le feu vert pour une invasion d'un mois , histoire que je vienne un peu perturber son quotidien de mére de famille responsable :affraid:  :casse:  :sleep:.
> Je suis trop contente , la nouvelle est toute fraiche et prenda effet a partir de mi mai     .YYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


 J'ai rien compris. Mais ça doit être un truc dont je me fous complètement. C'est pour ça.


----------



## sofiping (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui bien sur , mais  lundi leclak© m'a envoyé  un avis defavorable


L'a l'air malin mon post du dessus au milieu des tiens   :bebe:


----------



## sofiping (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris. Mais ça doit être un truc dont je me fous complètement. C'est pour ça.



c'est normal que tu n'ai rien compris , j'me suis emballée .... je dis juste que je vais faire un voyage bientôt et que je suis trés trés contente :rose:


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris. Mais ça doit être un truc dont je me fous complètement. C'est pour ça.


 des fiats panda et des mac lauren ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

je suis en train de voir en meme temp delarue sur la 2.....

ben, moi je gardera mes rides


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai vu des sketchs de Coluche


----------



## Macoufi (7 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai vu des sketchs de Coluche



et moi, mon Mac, rien que mon Mac ...

*Robertav* contente que vous gardiez le moral, tous les deux   

_PS : un mal de chien pour se connecté ici, ce soir , ça rame, ça rame..._


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

bon, je viens de finir de regarder Steamboy, un magnifique Manga......sublime... 
Otomo le pêre d'akira nous a encore sortie une superbe realisation....

bon, @+


----------



## toys (7 Avril 2005)

ami(e(s)) du soir que la nuit vous soi bonne.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je viens de finir de regarder Steamboy, un magnifique Manga......sublime...
> Otomo le pêre d'akira nous a encore sortie une superbe realisation....
> 
> bon, @+


 J'ai matté The Grudge... grosse déception pour ce film... Pas si terrible que ça n'y parraissait, franchement... :rateau:


----------



## pixelemon (7 Avril 2005)

je file sur les bords de l'Erdre faire une "hardcore session" en VTT... par ce beau soleil, j'ai mis mon mini short des beaux jours... ça sent la cuisse.


(je me soigne)


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je file sur les bords de l'Erdre faire une "hardcore session" en VTT... par ce beau soleil, j'ai mis mon mini short des beaux jours... ça sent la cuisse.
> 
> 
> (je me soigne)


 Photo ? :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

stouque qui regarde vraiment n'importe quoi ! a dit:
			
		

> bon, je viens de finir de regarder Sonnyboy, un magnifique niçois......sublime...
> Benjamin le pêre de MacGe nous a encore sortie une superbe realisation....
> 
> bon, @+


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> On t'avait pourtant dit de ne pas apporter de croissants, non?



Lio, ll pue des pieds ton avatar...


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Lio, ll pue des pieds ton avatar...


 et c'est un SDF qui te le dit


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Lio, ll pue des pieds ton avatar...


 Pas si ce sont des chaussures en cuir et que les pieds y sont bien aeres :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2005)

là je salive encore de mon filet de cheval au roquefort, un orgasme, et je sirote mon verre de syrrha du pays d'ocques :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Arrete, j'ai l'estomac qui crie :rateau:

Je vais aller me chercher un tit hamburger apres cet appel-ci :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> d'ocques :love:



Hummm ? Oui ?


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

avec sauce caouette ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hummm ? Oui ?


j'étais sur que ça marcherait   



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> avec sauce caouette ?


nan du roquefort fondu


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> avec sauce caouette ?


 Sauce cacahuette ? :mouais: j'en doute :rateau:

tres peu pour moi


----------



## mado (7 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je salive encore de mon filet de cheval au roquefort, un orgasme, et je sirote mon verre de syrrha du pays d'ocques :love:


 

Il est plus que temps que tu y viennes dans ce pays d'ocques


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il est plus que temps que tu y viennes dans ce pays d'ocques



si après àa, il dit pas OK ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> si après àa, il dit pas OK ...



nan: hic  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sauce cacahuette ? :mouais: j'en doute :rateau:
> 
> tres peu pour moi



parait qu'il y a des sauces suisse a base de chanvre


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

_Le sexe, les mots-croisés et le footing, remèdes à la démence


CANBERRA (Reuters) - Le sexe, les mots-croisés et un bon footing peuvent aider à combattre la démence ainsi que d'autres maladies dégénératives du fait qu'elles stimulent les jeunes cellules du cerveau, a découvert un chercheur australien.

Perry Bartlett, docteur à l'Institut du cerveau de l'université de Queensland, a déclaré jeudi que l'exercice physique et mental aidait au développement de nouvelles cellules nerveuses cérébrales, préservant ainsi leur fonctionnement et réduisant l'apparition de maladies telles qu'Alzheimer ou Parkinson.

"Peut-être faut-il courir une certaine distance ou faire des mots-croisés complexes", résume-t-il.

Le chercheur souligne que la prolactine, hormone sécrétée par l'hypophyse qui provoque notamment la montée de lait après l'accouchement, semble stimuler les jeunes cellules.

Or, relève Perry Bartlett, "les taux de prolactine peuvent aussi croître lors d'une relation sexuelle". Avant de conclure qu'"il est donc possible d'imaginer des activités physiques plus intéressantes que la course à pied dans le but de réguler la production de cellules nerveuses".
_


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> parait qu'il y a des sauces suisse a base de chanvre


 Je ne suis pas pour les nourritures "speciales" ni "cuisine locale" :rateau: 


Y a des trucs que je prefere consommer differemment :love:


----------



## nonos (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Le sexe, les mots-croisés et le footing, remèdes à la démence
> 
> 
> CANBERRA (Reuters) - Le sexe, les mots-croisés et un bon footing peuvent aider à combattre la démence ainsi que d'autres maladies dégénératives du fait qu'elles stimulent les jeunes cellules du cerveau
> _



ça va pas être facile de tout faire en même temps...


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> parait qu'il y a des sauces suisse a base de chanvre





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Le sexe, les mots-croisés et le footing, remèdes à la démence_


_

y'a un lien entre tes 2 messages ? 
 _


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il est plus que temps que tu y viennes dans ce pays d'ocques


tu maitrises toujours pas les MP


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

je m'interroge sur les pub google dans le forum

_Sécheresse vaginale
Donalis, prise en charge non hormonale de la sécheresse_


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

et celle-ci lol :

Traitement Du Psoriasis
Crème, Brûlure, Arthrose, Psoriasis Vente de produits 100% naturels

Rien de mieux ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

J'ai meme les pubs en neerlandais par intermitence lol

"Autoradio
Vind uw auto hifi en vergelijk prijzen van top merken op Kelkoo!"


 :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

un mix


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je m'interroge sur les pub google dans le forum
> 
> _Sécheresse vaginale
> Donalis, prise en charge non hormonale de la sécheresse_


t'es pas fier d'etre sur un forum technique ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Hello tout le monde


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Avril 2005)

Sympa les nouvelles pub google... 
Mais je me demande si c'est ciblée comme campagne :rateau:
A par ça, ça va!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ai matté The Grudge... grosse déception pour ce film... Pas si terrible que ça n'y parraissait, franchement... :rateau:



plutot moyen, je suis d'accord avec toi....
mais c'est comme les Ring, il faut voir la version Japonaise pas le Remake, je ne sais lequel des deux tu as vu mais la version japonaise accroche deja beaucoup plus...(m'enfin, ca reste moyen...)


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> plutot moyen, je suis d'accord avec toi....
> mais c'est comme les Ring, il faut voir la version Japonaise pas le Remake, je ne sais lequel des deux tu as vu mais la version japonaise accroche deja beaucoup plus...(m'enfin, ca reste moyen...)


 Par contre The Ring 2 ne m'a pas decu


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2005)

j'ai vu le jap avant, j'ai été deçu


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu le jap avant, j'ai été deçu


 gna gna gna gna gna 


 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu le jap avant, j'ai été deçu



bé, c'est ce que je disais, si tu vois le Jap d'abord, c'est foutu, ils fonctionnent mieux,
ils sont plus sombre....


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Plus glauques et plus trash niveau torture


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Avril 2005)

Là, mes petits aminches, je viens de finir de ragarder un drôle de film avec Jack Nicholson qui s'appelle : *Monsieur Schmidt*

Et ce qui est le plus drôle c'est qu'y a un type dedans, y ressemble à Roberto Vendez !!!!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Ce soir c'est arriver près de chez vous


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir c'est arriver près de chez vous



super, j'avais pas vu, ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas regardé en plus.....
merci pour le tuyau....


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Là, mes petits aminches, je viens de finir de ragarder un drôle de film avec Jack Nicholson qui s'appelle : *Monsieur Schmidt*
> 
> Et ce qui est le plus drôle c'est qu'y a un type dedans, y ressemble à Roberto Vendez !!!!     :love:


  il met pleins de smilleys dans ses phrases ?


----------



## dool (7 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il met pleins de smilleys dans ses phrases ?



    va a Lille toi au lieu de dire des conneries  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il met pleins de smilleys dans ses phrases ?



c'est le roberto'style....       :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est le roberto'style....       :rateau:



*Nan, le roberto Vendez © style, je le verrai plutôt comme ça *

 
 
 
 
 
 :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Pas assez de couleurs dans les smilies   
:sleep:
:affraid:

:modo:
:love:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> va a Lille toi au lieu de dire des conneries  :rateau:


Chez le chat mal embouché ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Nan, le roberto Vendez © style, je le verrai plutôt comme ça *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est vrai , mais moi, j'ai pas de diplome de Roberto'style donc j'evite le plagiat pour ne pas devoir suporter les poursuites......


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

bon, on fait quoi maintenant ?   



 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Je tiens absolument à voiir ça !
> :love:



*Y'a même du Roberto style© au cinéma 
  *


_ Désolé, l'image est pas top mais bon_


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2005)

Là, je viens d'avoir une idée d'AES roulante pour Mackie...  Genre quatre aller-retours dans la journée.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens d'avoir une idée d'AES roulante pour Mackie...  Genre quatre aller-retours dans la journée.





   


decidement aujourd'hui je n'arrive a saisir aucune allusion  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> decidement aujourd'hui je n'arrive a saisir aucune allusion  :rose:






			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'arrive a ma gare "lille flandre" vers 10h



*WiFi sur Paris-Bruxelles*


Selon le journal Le Soir, la SNCF compte équiper rapidement l?ensemble de ses rames Thalys, qui effectuent la liaison Paris-Bruxelles, d?accès internet sans fil. A l?intérieur du train, les passagers se connecteront en WiFi sur un réseau interne, lui-même relié à l?internet par une liaison satellite. Un premier test a été effectué vendredi dernier, et la compagnie ferroviaire française envisage de rendre ce service disponible sur tous les Thalys pour l?année 2006. Gratuite pendant la phase de test, la connexion pourrait ensuite être comprise dans le prix du billet de première classe, et payante "à tarif raisonnable" pour les passagers de seconde.
Des tests similaires avaient été précédemment effectués dans des avions (Airbus), des bus (RATP) et des trains japonais, et, déjà, par la SNCF, sur la ligne Paris-Pau-Tarbes, avant d?être abandonnés (provisoirement*?) par les français en ce qui concerne le TGV Atlantique.
En plus de l?accès au net, le réseau WiFi du Thalys pourrait offrir un panel d?informations pratiques*: météo, dépêches AFP, cartes et plans touristiques, horaires des trains, et même, comme dans les avions long-courrier, position du train sur l?itinéraire et indication en temps réel des villes traversées.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> decidement aujourd'hui je n'arrive a saisir aucune allusion  :rose:


Pas grave, esssaie avec un steack.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> decidement aujourd'hui je n'arrive a saisir aucune allusion  :rose:



Lààà... et maintenant tu glissses ta souris... et tu cliques (tu appuies) sur le lieeen... là, où c'est bleu. Oui.....  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lààà... et maintenant tu glissses ta souris... et tu cliques (tu appuies) sur le lieeen... là, où c'est bleu. Oui.....  :love:  :love:


 Roooooh WebO :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lààà... et maintenant tu glissses ta souris... et tu cliques (tu appuies) sur le lieeen... là, où c'est bleu. Oui.....  :love:  :love:



 

un suisse vicieux  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lààà... et maintenant tu glissses ta souris... et tu cliques (tu appuies) sur le lieeen... là, où c'est bleu. Oui.....  :love:  :love:



ben :rose:

j'ai cliqué et j'ai vu la souris de fiston 
pour completer la panoplie il y a aussi le clavier, le micro et l'apn     

superbes produits , je les conseille vivement pour les petits  :love: 



merci lemmy, là j'ai saisi  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Avril 2005)

Oh ?! c'est le nouveaux thread de flood à la mode !!
J'adore :love:
Je sais, c'est un peu tard pour découvrir seulement :rateau:

Là maintenant tout de suite je me dit que je me fais prendre pour un con par un "ami" qui veut toujours être en situation de domination alors que c'est un minable et un nain, voilà (je n'envie pas sa soif, je suis de nature "jmen fous de celui qui commande")

Voila !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

On est le 7 avril tiens


----------



## lumai (7 Avril 2005)

Miam ! Deux p'tits suisses au sucre pour le dessert ! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Miam ! Deux p'tits suisses au sucre pour le dessert ! :love:



Selon les P'tits Suisses, faut-y réfléchir à deux fois...    


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=1294


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant tout de suite je me dit que je me fais prendre pour un con par un "ami" qui veut toujours être en situation de domination alors que c'est un minable et un nain, voilà (je n'envie pas sa soif, je suis de nature "jmen fous de celui qui commande")
> 
> Voila !!!




*mais cogne le......*  

non, mais c'est vrai.....ça lui fera du bien.....  
bienvenue dans ce fil de flood mais, il y en a de bien pire, d'ailleur, je dirai que le flood des polyglottes est pas mal......


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Oh ?! c'est le nouveaux thread de flood à la mode !!
> J'adore :love:
> Je sais, c'est un peu tard pour découvrir seulement :rateau:
> 
> ...



attend, j'ai mieux.....:


*Pique lui sa copine....*   

meme si elle est pas jolie (c'est juste un moment a passer....), juste pour le faire maronner.....   (rire sadique...)


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci lemmy, là j'ai saisi  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



:affraid:


----------



## pixelemon (7 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Photo ? :love:




par mp alors


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



jaloux  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (7 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> attend, j'ai mieux.....:
> 
> 
> *Pique lui sa copine....*
> ...


Putain j'ai toujours su que ce type était un sadique, Sataniste métalleux va !  :rateau: 
Cela dit je suis d'accord, pique lui sa meuf et pratique sur sa personne ( lui, pas elle, un peu de respect ) un coit anal à sec avec du verre pilé ( si besoin de précisions, appeler sonnyboy)


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> jaloux  :rateau:


  uioui:   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Putain j'ai toujours su que ce type était un sadique, Sataniste métalleux va !  :rateau:
> Cela dit je suis d'accord, pique lui sa meuf et pratique sur sa personne ( lui, pas elle, un peu de respect ) un coit anal à sec avec du verre pilé ( si besoin de précisions, appeler sonnyboy)



pas mal le verre pilé....et en plus, tu filmes tout ca et tu nous l'envois.....
m***** j'ai rien dis, tu es mineur.....    (je parle du film, pour le reste tu nous racontera..... )


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

que c'est bô, le *7*avril, avril*7*  m'a mis mon *777*eme coud'boule.... :love:


----------



## Pierrou (7 Avril 2005)

Merde, a pus verre pilé, par contre j'ai gros, sel, sable, gravier et poil à gratter.............. au choix ( dans la date bien sur :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> que c'est bô, le *7*avril, avril*7*  m'a mis mon *777*eme coud'boule.... :love:



ça c'est du flood  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est du flood  :rateau:


 tu m'étonnes


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est du flood  :rateau:



exact, mais c'est pas mal quand meme, non? 
bon, tant pis.....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, tant pis.....



faut pas pleurer pour ça


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

:affraid:  y'a des endroits pour ça   :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut pas pleurer pour ça



bon, je seche mes larmes alors.....


----------



## Pierrou (7 Avril 2005)

Mort de Rire


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mort de Rire



tu vas pas te mettre à pleurer, toi aussi  

_de rire..._


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

doublé  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> doublé  :rateau:



et c'est toi qui me dis que je floode..... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> uioui:   :love:



mais non, mais non


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et c'est toi qui me dis que je floode..... :rateau:



objection, votre Honneur   

c'est vBulletin qui bégaie  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non, mais non



ben... zut


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

arretez un peu , sa va trop vite
pour ma connexion et pour mon cerveau     


noooOoOonnnn le poissson blue, toi continue de tourner dans ton bocal 
je te vois arriver !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> objection, votre Honneur
> 
> c'est vBulletin qui bégaie  :rateau:



Mais bien sur, une sacrement bonne excuse....je m'en servirai.....


----------



## duracel (7 Avril 2005)

Pfffffff, je suis complétement défait. 
Opla, je rampe sur le sol et je déteste le gars qui a inventi la gravité.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

là je  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

je vais trainer mes 2 pattes jusq"au lit 


*bonne nuit * :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Il est bien ce film


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2005)

on vient de m'apporter par porteur express...  un bouquin avec une couverture...   avec un drôle de mec dessus... 

:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

t'en as de la chance....la FNAC, m'a dis que la BD risquée d'etre encore repoussé et qu'il n'avait pas de dates de sortie, roberto, des infos?????


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Mercredi prochain : le 13 avril !*
> :love:



Merki,
super, en plus le lendemain de mon anniversaire, j'irais l'acheter avec mes étrennes...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Mercredi prochain : le 13 avril !*
> :love:



AAiiïiee!!!!!
Mercredi 13 mais ca porte malheur ca!!!!!! 
...
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

ok, je vais me recoucher....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

bon, je vous laisse, je vais manger un bout en ville......


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Mercredi prochain : le 13 avril !*
> :love:




Je sens que j'irai faire un tour rayon bédé, je sais pas pourquoi...


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Mercredi prochain : le 13 avril !*
> :love:


 dejà au pilon ?    
:hosto: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

je viens de recevoir un coup de fil tres sympa !!!     

le soleil est rentré chez moi 
ainsi que mon homme ce matin  :love:  :love:  :love: 


bon , je vais faire quoi maintenant d'un homme dans le pattes
pendants 12 /15 semaines ?


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Mercredi prochain : le 13 avril !*
> :love:


 c'est de la pub deguisée toutes ces citations ?


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de recevoir un coup de fil tres sympa !!!
> 
> le soleil est rentré chez moi
> ainsi que mon homme ce matin  :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...


 passé la premiere semaine, c'est effectivement un problème 

sortir chercher du boulot ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon , je vais faire quoi maintenant d'un homme dans le pattes
> pendants 12 /15 semaines ?


 Le dresser  :love:


----------



## Luc G (8 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le dresser  :love:



M'enfin ! y a des enfants qui lisent !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

le dresser ?      

je te laisse la place.....bonne chance !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Là je viens de gagner un Pbook 12"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> passé la premiere semaine, c'est effectivement un problème
> 
> sortir chercher du boulot ?




vu qu'il s'ennuira il vaudra certaiment m'accompagner     


et si je lui propose de venir ici ?   

attention, il est allergique a Mac


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de gagner un Pbook 12"



et bien !!!!    BRAVOOOOO !!!!  


pfffff , toujours les memes les chanceux


----------



## mado (8 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on vient de m'apporter par porteur express... un bouquin avec une couverture...  avec un drôle de mec dessus...
> 
> :love:


 

 
Chouette...
(parce que mon facteur pour l'instant il a rien apporté   ).


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien !!!!    BRAVOOOOO !!!!
> 
> 
> pfffff , toujours les memes les chanceux



Oui mais en même temps je revends mon iMac mais j'ai besoin d'un laptop petit et léger.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le soleil est rentré chez moi
> ainsi que mon homme ce matin  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> bon , je vais faire quoi maintenant d'un homme dans le pattes
> pendants 12 /15 semaines ?



*Euh, ben, il s'occupera des gosses pendant que tu seras occupée à FLOODER     *


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je te laisse la place.....bonne chance !!!!!


 Non merci, j'en ai un deja et c'est largement plus qu'assez  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de recevoir un coup de fil tres sympa !!!
> 
> le soleil est rentré chez moi
> ainsi que mon homme ce matin  :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...



Ben faut savoir, alors !  :mouais: Quand il est pas là, il te manque, et quand il est là, t'en veux plus  :rateau: Pas possible, on dirait ma femme :love:


----------



## macelene (8 Avril 2005)

Dans une 1/2 heure direction la gare...  récupération du début de la troupe...  re cet aprem pour un autre... et demain arrive le gros de la troupe...  :style: 

*Un vrai Bouquet de Violettes...*   ...      dans tous les sens du terme..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

mon aprem il commence bien   

direction la suisse , chercher les medicaments ....


entre la circulation baloise et l'homme a coté
je  sera  tres relax !!!!!!


----------



## Nephou (8 Avril 2005)

J'ai l'impression que tout tangue, alors en réactiion j'ai envie de tout balancer. Certains jeux font mal, alors ils portent biens leurs noms, dévoilées.

Je me sens comme un trombonne sur un aimant.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2005)

Je crois que je suis le dieu de l'émincé là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le dresser ?
> 
> je te laisse la place.....bonne chance !!!!!


 
... Tu me l'enveras avec les gosses pour le stage de cet été...


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

la machine a café refonctionne :love:


----------



## mado (8 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dans une 1/2 heure direction la gare... récupération du début de la troupe...  re cet aprem pour un autre... et demain arrive le gros de la troupe... :style:
> 
> *Un vrai Bouquet de Violettes...*  ...    dans tous les sens du terme..


 
Gros ?? qui est gros ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2005)

Là, juste maintenant, je suis à la salle de fitness du taf qui doit bien faire l'équivalent de deux terrains de tennis, mollement affalé dans un divan moelleux en regardant les autres transpirer ... petit café devant moi et les doigts délicatement posés sur le clavier de mon super-laptop wifi....... Arrghh ... elle est belle la vie .....


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la machine a café refonctionne :love:


 elle recommence à se defendre ?


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Là, juste maintenant, je suis à la salle de fitness du taf qui doit bien faire l'équivalent de deux terrains de tennis, mollement affalé dans un divan moelleux en regardant les autres transpirer ... petit café devant moi et les doigts délicatement posés sur le clavier de mon super-laptop wifi....... Arrghh ... elle est belle la vie .....


  ZebiGizback !   :love:


----------



## Luc G (8 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Là, juste maintenant, je suis à la salle de fitness du taf qui doit bien faire l'équivalent de deux terrains de tennis, mollement affalé dans un divan moelleux en regardant les autres transpirer ... petit café devant moi et les doigts délicatement posés sur le clavier de mon super-laptop wifi....... Arrghh ... elle est belle la vie .....



Proftez-bien de TheBig. Dans quelques instants, il va renverser son café sur son super-laptop e, le temps d'entendre "arfff ! mais quel nase ! " et on aura droit à une déconnexion intempestive à la barbarella, même en wifi


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dans une 1/2 heure direction la gare...  récupération du début de la troupe...  re cet aprem pour un autre... et demain arrive le gros de la troupe...  :style:
> 
> *Un vrai Bouquet de Violettes...*   ...      dans tous les sens du terme..



T'as organisé une AES spéciale super modos ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Proftez-bien de TheBig. Dans quelques instants, il va renverser son café sur son super-laptop e, le temps d'entendre "arfff ! mais quel nase ! " et on aura droit à une déconnexion intempestive à la barbarella, même en wifi


    ... ça se pourrait ! surtout qu'au vu de certaines fitnesseuses, j'ai pas intérêt de poser le super-laptop sur mes genoux au risque de l'expédier d'un coup sec au plafond...:rose:  
Bon ok ... j'exagère quand même un peu !!!!!!:love:


----------



## Luc G (8 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ça se pourrait ! surtout qu'au vu de certaines fitnesseuses, j'ai pas intérêt de poser le super-laptop sur mes genoux au risque de l'expédier d'un coup sec au plafond...:rose:



Si je comprends bien, il fait un temps dégueulasse chez toi : le plafond est très bas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien, il fait un temps dégueulasse chez toi : le plafond est très bas.


   
Arf ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien, il fait un temps dégueulasse chez toi : le plafond est très bas.



Note, sur les genoux (il à pas dit "sur les cuisses"), même avec plafond bas, ça relève de l'exploit !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien, il fait un temps dégueulasse chez toi : le plafond est très bas.




Casséééééééééééé, dsl


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

J'ai commandé le pb et acheté un iPod Shuffle, c'est piti


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Euh, ben, il s'occupera des gosses pendant que tu seras occupée à FLOODER     *



Malheureux, ne dis pas ca, elle serait capable de passer sur la barre des 29 messages jours....


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Malheureux, ne dis pas ca, elle serait capable de passer sur la barre des 29 messages jours....


 C'est plus du flood, c'est vivre devant l'ordinateur


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2005)

Déjà que c'est déjà _limite_ là


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Avril 2005)

Tu m'etonnes


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2005)

Ah, t'es étonnée ?    :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2005)

Burp... :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Avril 2005)

Pas toi, sous l'epaisseur de ton casque ?  :rateau:

:love:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2005)

à mon âge, plus rien ne m'étonne


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Burp... :rose:


 En voila des manieres 

Vas cuver donc ainsi  ! lol


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> à mon âge, plus rien ne m'étonne


 Comme t'es blase lol...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2005)

Et sinon, ça va?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, ça va?


 Plus trop, je devais aller a Lille avec Lio demain mais il a un empechement de derniere minute, donc j'y vais pas  *sad*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Et sinon ça va.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

la je suis plutot en .....grand distension nerveuse !!!! :mouais: 

pour commencer , c'est  super rouler a Bale avec l'homme a coté !!!   

deja ça me stresse rouler dans un endroit que je connais pas, mais alors rouler
a coté d'un dictaphone criant "attention par çi, gaffe la voiture la bas, merde depeche le tram arrive ect ect "... c'est vraiment au dessus de mes possibilites   

vivement dans 2 semaine mamancherie sera là pour le voitururier , 
a elle ne lui dit rien , il parle pas italien !!!    


justement, mamancherie viendra ici avec fifille que part demain en vacances la bas.....
et justement , au depart d'un voyage il faut imperativement aller au supermarché   


arrivé au parking , trouvé une place pas au fond , je zizague entre le caddy
avec mon commandant en chef , abboyant les ordres  

enfin j'arive en caisse , je reve deja d'etre rentré et la plaffffffff ......

une cliente derriere moi , en soulevant son pack de coca ,
 l'anse lache et le coca gicle copieusement sur moi :
j'ai plein de coca partout, sur mon gillet blanc, les pull en cachemir , mon sac en cuir :mouais: 

je demande betement qui vas payer le nettoyage au pressing de mes fringues
et la on me repond 
" pour cela faut voir avec la dame qui a fait exploser son pack de coka "     


j'aime carrefour , hoooo je l'aime beaucoup, tres comprehensif et surtout au service du client !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Tu me l'enveras avec les gosses pour le stage de cet été...



j'ai une meilleure idée: c'est moi qui viens en vacances chez toi....
mais ne reve pas, je ne ferai ni la bouffe , ni le menage !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une cliente derriere moi , en soulevant son pack de coca ,
> l'anse lache et le coca gicle copieusement sur moi :
> j'ai plein de coca partout, sur mon gillet blanc, les pull en cachemir , mon sac en cuir :mouais:



Elle a tout de suite vu que tu avais les potentialités d'une Bentley


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle a tout de suite vu que tu avais les potentialités d'une Bentley



le gillet est deja partie en machine a laver, je le retrouvera comme avant
mais pour le pull et le sac j'ai peu d'espoir


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le gillet est deja partie en machine a laver, je le retrouvera comme avant
> mais pour le pull et le sac j'ai peu d'espoir



Et la recherche  "DETACHER UNE TACHE DE COCA-COLA
Passez le tissu sous l'eau froide en frottant doucement pour faire partir le plus gros de la tache, puis tamponnez avec un tissu blanc imbibé d'alcool."


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je demande betement qui vas payer le nettoyage au pressing de mes fringues
> et la on me repond
> " pour cela faut voir avec la dame qui a fait exploser son pack de coka "
> j'aime carrefour , hoooo je l'aime beaucoup, tres comprehensif et surtout au service du client !!!!!!!!



sois raisonnable: carrouf n'y est pour rien   à toi de demander réparation à la cliente responsable  :rateau: 

PS: le rétablissement de l'Homme semble se dérouler dans les meilleures conditions qui soient


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sois raisonnable: carrouf n'y est pour rien   à toi de demander réparation à la cliente responsable  :rateau:
> 
> PS: le rétablissement de l'Homme semble se dérouler dans les meilleures conditions qui soient


 Pas difficile a voir : il rale a nouveau


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et la recherche  "DETACHER UNE TACHE DE COCA-COLA
> Passez le tissu sous l'eau froide en frottant doucement pour faire partir le plus gros de la tache, puis tamponnez avec un tissu blanc imbibé d'alcool."





a non , je tente meme pas , le tenturier il verra bien


par contre , le sac est vraiment foutu , le taches ne partent pas, sa reste brillant   ..... je pense que si on le teint je le  retrouvera comme neuf 



merci  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pas difficile a voir : il rale a nouveau



il ne râle pas: il incite avec lucidité et bienveillance


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sois raisonnable: carrouf n'y est pour rien   à toi de demander réparation à la cliente responsable  :rateau:
> 
> PS: le rétablissement de l'Homme semble se dérouler dans les meilleures conditions qui soient



et la pauvre client va se retourner contre le pdg de coka qui fait des pack
avec des anses defaillantes     


pour l'homme : 8 heures crono qu'il est là et deja ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Avril 2005)

Bon voilà,

*vous savez quoi ?*

J'ai terminé l'apéro de midi, maintenant, un café et je vais commencer celui de l'après midi


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Avril 2005)

Et mis a part boire, tu fais quoi de tes journees mon mignon ?    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et la pauvre client va se retourner contre le pdg de coka qui fait des pack
> avec des anses defaillantes



1) carrouf pour vente de marchandise non conforme...
2) à carrouf d'éventuellement se débrouiller avec coca

moralité: carrouf est assuré pour ce genre de choses: il suffit souvent de faire les gros yeux (_comme il t'arrive de le faire à ton Homme_)  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> moralité: carrouf est assuré pour ce genre de choses: il suffit souvent de faire les gros yeux (_comme il t'arrive de le faire à ton Homme_)  :rateau:



surement mais carrouf s'en fiche pas mal  :mouais: 

mon amie c'est deja fait piquer son sac , les surveillants ont pas bougé ,
ils lui avaient dit : vous allée porter plainte , nous on est la pour surveiller notre marchandise..

elle a tapé des pieds , mais sans succes , alors elle a pris un truc et mis
dans les poches sous la camera de surveillance : là ,  la police est arrrivé 
et meme eux ont eu du mal a se faire donner les bandes video où on voyait le mec lui voler le sac ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et mis a part boire, tu fais quoi de tes journees mon mignon ?    :rateau:



J'attends d'avoir assez économisé pour partir en Belgique, histoire de boire de la bonne bière. 
HA ! Je me souviens de la Bécasse à Bruxelles, un grand moment, la dégustation de leur bière maison 
Et le décor, fantastique, mama mia, des souvenir terribles


----------



## Pierrou (8 Avril 2005)

Moi la meilleur c'était en allemagne, à lubeck, putain elle était booonnne!


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et mis a part boire, tu fais quoi de tes journees mon mignon ?    :rateau:



il mange des cahuètes....pour aller avec l'apero...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il mange des cahuètes....pour aller avec l'apero...



Meuh non ! t'as pas lu sa signature : "J'ai acheté un G5, depuis je ne mange plus que des pâtes à l'eau..."


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Avril 2005)

il mange des pates  à l'eau, avec beaucoup de biere pour faire passer le gout


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

je mange rien du tout   

je fais des economies et je grossis pas !!


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2005)

Tiens d'ailleurs je vais aller décapsuler l'avant-dernière misère qu'il reste au frigo... ça sera mon apéro... 

A votre santé


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Comme t'es blase lol...



Le privilège de l'âge, sans doute  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Que je suis fatigué


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

YEAH!!!! je poste depuis un pc portable et firefox, que c'est pas bô........

     ........


bon, je vais passer a table et vite recuperer mon mac que le collegue veut plus me lacher, que je le comprends......


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

là je sais pas quoi faire, regarder un dvd peur etre


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2005)

... fais-toi l'intégrale du Seigneur des Anneaux en version longue... tu t'ennuieras pas pendant au moins 11 h !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

ben   

j'ai a voir "pour un garçon" ou "resurrection"

je verrais bien, des que il va quitter canal j


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> YEAH!!!! je poste depuis un pc portable et firefox, que c'est pas bô........
> 
> ........
> 
> ...



Collègue et pas ami te passer un pc


----------



## Lio70 (8 Avril 2005)

En prévision de mon voyage à New York, je cherchais sur Internet des sites moins officiels portant sur les quartiers typiques, un peu à l'écart du cirque touristique habituel. Ô surprise! une photo révélant que Supermoquette nous a bernés; il opère en fait au départ de Manhattan:

http://www.alovelyworld.com/webusa/htmfr/ny4.htm


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Collègue et pas ami te passer un pc



oui, ami, chez moi, un collegue, c'est un bon ami


mais heureusement qu'il m'a vite rendu mon Ibook, sinon...... 
en plus j'ai jamais eu de pc, j'y comprend rien, les boutons sont tous du mauvais cote.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> En prévision de mon voyage à New York, je cherchais sur Internet des sites moins officiels portant sur les quartiers typiques, un peu à l'écart du cirque touristique habituel. Ô surprise! une photo révélant que Supermoquette nous a bernés; il opère en fait au départ de Manhattan:
> 
> http://www.alovelyworld.com/webusa/htmfr/ny4.htm



c'est une honte...
mentir comme ca a tout le monde...
quand meme...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, ami, chez moi, un collegue, c'est un bon ami
> 
> 
> mais heureusement qu'il m'a vite rendu mon Ibook, sinon......
> en plus j'ai jamais eu de pc, j'y comprend rien, les boutons sont tous du mauvais cote.....



Sont de droite


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Sont de droite



extreme droite meme.......


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Nous on les minimise


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Avril 2005)

bon, pour une fois, je vous laisse bien tôt.....
salut....

@+


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Avril 2005)

Moi j'appends à flooder, reste à apprendre à flooder utile ,autrement dit :

Comment s'incruster à une conversation dans le bar... ?
C'est la prochaine étape de mon voyage...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

moi je vais me coucher  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 



bonne nuits a tous   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## pixelemon (8 Avril 2005)

ZZzzzzzz... idem :sleep: 

ce fut une bonne semaine    :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Avril 2005)

J'ai atteint mes 200 posts, c'est sur cette perormance que je part me coucher.
Bonne nuit à tous.
 :love:


----------



## Luc G (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> reste à apprendre à flooder utile



vaste programme


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> vaste programme


Une question identique et tout aussi passionnante me tarabuste depuis ce matin, mais je ne vous ennuierais pas avec tant que je n'en ai pas la solution.


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> En prévision de mon voyage à New York, je cherchais sur Internet des sites moins officiels portant sur les quartiers typiques, un peu à l'écart du cirque touristique habituel. Ô surprise! une photo révélant que Supermoquette nous a bernés; il opère en fait au départ de Manhattan:
> 
> http://www.alovelyworld.com/webusa/htmfr/ny4.htm





Je l'ai reconnu... _on_ m'avait bien dit qu'il opérait aussi à l'international...


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Une question identique et tout aussi passionnante me tarabuste depuis ce matin, mais je ne vous ennuierais pas avec tant que je n'en ai pas la solution.




iTof ? Allo ? c'est ça le placement de produit ?

Bon, j'arrête...  :rateau: 


_Décidemment j'aime bien mon avatar. Je vais essayer d'en faire d'autres dans la même série._


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Boum, le bouleur est vide.

Bonne journée à tous !!! 

Il neige chez moi, et bien en plus !
La neige tient.
Je vous jure c'est pas nimp...
:affraid:

Et dire que la semaine dernière j'étais en t-shirt et en bagui...


----------



## pixelemon (9 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut avrilsept !
> 
> Et c'est pas bien les chevauchées dans la neige ?
> _Dans les sous-bois... sur un cheval fumant._
> :love:



ahhh... une fois une seule mais comme tu dis quel bonheur, dans la forêt d'escoublac à la Baule il y a quelques semaines...  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'appends à flooder, reste à apprendre à flooder utile ,autrement dit :
> 
> Comment s'incruster à une conversation dans le bar... ?
> C'est la prochaine étape de mon voyage...




si t'as besoin d'aide, je commence a gerer le truc.......


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

là je part me preparer, chercher fiston a l'ecole et direction la gare de Bale,
fifille part en vacane en italie


et ouiiiiiii , ici les vacances ont commencé !!!


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si t'as besoin d'aide, je commence a gerer le truc.......



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=95802


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=95802



Oh...P**ain....ça, c'est du fil qui va mal tourner vite fait, j'arrive....


----------



## Macoufi (9 Avril 2005)

*Robertav* , alors t'as regardé quoi, hier soir ??

Moi, zhom m'a attrapée à la sortie du métro pour m'emmener au ciné voir _Tout pour plaire_ .

Comme je m'y attendais, j'ai a-do-ré. Beaucoup d'humour, pas de lenteurs à la française. Bien

Sauf qu'il n'y avait pas beaucoup d'hommes... et pourtant, ceux qui étaient là se sont bien marrés, aussi.

*MacI* , contente que la machine à café ait refonctionné.

Ce matin, j'me léve, mets de l'eau dans la cafetière et ... plus de café    

Pour la Nespresso, plus que du déca...          

Moi qui suis d'humeur maussade en ce moment...  :rose:


----------



## Macoufi (9 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui suis d'humeur maussade en ce moment...  :rose:



Avantage pour vous ...

Dans ces cas là, oublié les 30 posts / 24 heures !!


----------



## Macounette (9 Avril 2005)

Coucou tout le monde 
3 jours sans lire macgé, y'a du boulot 
j'y retourne après mon café... ah zut je n'ai pas le droit d'en boire pour le moment :hein: bon ben ce sera une tisane... (beurk)


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2005)

j'ai la réponse à ma question d'hier: 2501 = 9  aujourd'hui


----------



## Macounette (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je suis plutot en .....grand distension nerveuse !!!! :mouais:
> 
> pour commencer , c'est  super rouler a Bale avec l'homme a coté !!!
> 
> ...


Ca m'est arrivé une fois, une seule.
Je me suis arrêtée en pleine rue.
Je suis descendue de la voiture.
Je lui ai dit : _maintenant, c'est toi qui conduis. Je rentre à pied. _
Et comme il protestait, j'ai ajouté : _Bon, ok. Si c'est à moi de conduire, TU TE LA FERMES !!!    _

Il n'a plus jamais rien dit.   



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> une cliente derriere moi , en soulevant son pack de coca ,
> l'anse lache et le coca gicle copieusement sur moi :
> j'ai plein de coca partout, sur mon gillet blanc, les pull en cachemir , mon sac en cuir :mouais:
> 
> ...


Ben c'est normal. La faute à la cliente. Faudrait pas la lâcher avant qu'elle n'ait lâché son nom, son adresse, n° de sécurité sociale, et surtout l'adresse de son assureur RC...  
Les magasins ne sont pas tenus de payer pour les bourdes des _enfoirés_ de clients.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Ohe du bateau


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

Bon'Ap...​


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Et tu postes pour dire ca ?

  :rateau:

J'ai rien dit !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'est arrivé une fois, une seule.
> Je me suis arrêtée en pleine rue.
> Je suis descendue de la voiture.
> Je lui ai dit : _maintenant, c'est toi qui conduis. Je rentre à pied. _
> ...



la seule solution: choisir une amie qui sait conduire


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bon'Ap...​



À ben à toi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Et tu postes pour dire ca ?
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> J'ai rien dit !



ce n'est que de la politesse


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> À ben à toi aussi



mirfplurmfchmurchfram.....desole,je sais, on parle pas la bouche pleine....


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, ami, chez moi, un collegue, c'est un bon ami
> 
> 
> mais heureusement qu'il m'a vite rendu mon Ibook, sinon......
> en plus j'ai jamais eu de pc, j'y comprend rien, les boutons sont tous du mauvais cote.....



Ben forcément, réfléchis un peu, où as tu vu qu'il y avait un "bon" côté sur un PC ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'appends à flooder, reste à apprendre à flooder utile ,autrement dit :
> 
> Comment s'incruster à une conversation dans le bar... ?
> C'est la prochaine étape de mon voyage...



Utile et flooder, c'est totalement antinomique, dès qu'il y a utile, il n'y a plus flood !


----------



## Franswa (9 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ça manque...*
> Un tradada fourre-tout où l'on puisse déposer ses sentiments du moment, vous trouvez pas ?
> 
> 
> ...


 comme dirais brice : "COMPLETEMENT d'accord !!!!!!!!"


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> comme dirais brice


La Longue ?


----------



## nonos (9 Avril 2005)

je viens de finir d'installer une 512Mo que Mr chronopost vient de m'apporter pour passer à 1256Mo   j'en ai profité pour nettoyer toute la poussière accumulée!! c'est fou comme c'est vite crade là-dedans
Bref la journée commence bien (il y a même du soleil)


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

Même pas 2 Go, quel minable.


----------



## nonos (9 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Même pas 2 Go, quel minable.



toujours le mot pour rire


----------



## dool (9 Avril 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> toujours le mot pour rire



Qui ça ??


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Même pas 2 Go, quel minable.



Tu es pourtant bien placé pour savoir que ce n'est pas la taille qui compte !  :love:


----------



## toys (9 Avril 2005)

au secour je bosse sur un pécé j y comprend rien y a pas la touche pomme et en plus ça ramme


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> au secour je bosse sur un pécé j y comprend rien y a pas la touche pomme et en plus ça ramme


je crois que c'est indépendant de la plateforme


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu es pourtant bien placé pour savoir que ce n'est pas la taille qui compte !  :love:


DocEvil est le seul à mériter des coups de boules et pourtant il en reçoit pas.


----------



## toys (9 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est indépendant de la plateforme


bon bien de ce qu a je bosse pas et je fait des conneries une demi heure de taf par jour sa suffit faut pas déconner non plus


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon bien de ce qu a je bosse pas et je fait des conneries une demi heure de taf par jour sa suffit faut pas déconner non plus


Rien compris


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil est le seul à mériter des coups de boules et pourtant il en reçoit pas.



Dans un monde parfait, le mérite seul suffirait. Mais en ce monde, il faut aussi savoir plaire et donner à entendre ce qui veut être entendu.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans un monde parfait, le mérite seul suffirait. Mais en ce monde, il faut aussi savoir plaire et donner à entendre ce qui veut être entendu.


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'est arrivé une fois, une seule.
> Je me suis arrêtée en pleine rue.
> Je suis descendue de la voiture.
> Je lui ai dit : _maintenant, c'est toi qui conduis. Je rentre à pied. _
> ...




ce matin encore la meme replique de hier mais en plus stressé encore  :mouais: 

par commencer fiston sort avec 10 minutes en retards e l'ecole
des bouchons pour rejoindre l'autoroute pour Bale une pluie a rien voir a 50 m
et fifille derriere qui stresse a mort  ( et s'en prends au frerot )
parce que elle peur de perdre son train et surtout faire le voyage seule 
chose qu'elle a jamais fait 

on arrive enfin a la frontiere , on a meme pas 30 minutes devant nous...

l'homme me fait arreter a une UBS pour chercher de l'argent et là 
il rencontre un copain qu'il a pas vu depuis belle lurette...
ils commencent a discuter, les minutes passent
fifille peste , moi je crise   

enfin , il remonte tout content je lui demande la route et il me dit
"bon, on prends l'autoroute, sa ira plus vite que traverser la ville"  :mouais: 

je regare la montre : dans 18 minutes le train va partir
c'est foutu , on doit encore acheter le billet mais je dis rien....  

dix minutes apres , miracle on stationne pas loins de la gare
on se dirige vite vers un guichet et fiston commence a pleurer
"je dois faire pipi, j'en peut plus"    

on se separe, fifille va vers le train, moi au guichet l'homme a la recherche d'un wc...

enfin , le train part avec fifille dedans      


on retourne plus calmement a la voiture, je demarre et.....
"attends , une voiture arrive "

la j'explose et "TU VEUX RENTRER EN TRAIN ????????NON ???ben alors guide moi jusq'a la frontiere et FERME LA " :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 


il n'a pus rien dit mais il a quand meme fait une remarque sybillline
"je mets la ceinture, je me sent quand meme plus en securité"


----------



## sofiping (9 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans un monde parfait, le mérite seul suffirait. Mais en ce monde, il faut aussi savoir plaire et donner à entendre ce qui veut être entendu.



_peux pas bouler_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> *Robertav* , alors t'as regardé quoi, hier soir ??



Resurrection avec lambert 

pas mal


----------



## Franswa (9 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La Longue ?


 uep la longue !!! Avec la courte on peut rien faire


----------



## Macounette (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> on retourne plus calmement a la voiture, je demarre et.....
> "attends , une voiture arrive "
> 
> ...


Arf  bravo, tu vois que ça marche ! :love:   
Comme quoi, les mecs, suffit de savoir les éduquer  :love:

Quant à la ceinture, il a intérêt de la mettre : en Suisse c'est obligatoire  et c'est l'amende à coup sûr si on te chope sans


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce matin encore la meme replique de hier mais en plus stressé encore  :mouais:
> 
> par commencer fiston sort avec 10 minutes en retards e l'ecole
> des bouchons pour rejoindre l'autoroute pour Bale une pluie a rien voir a 50 m
> ...



:love: c'est un regal, ta vie est un veritable peplum, non, un westren plein de rebondisssement, et dont l'histoire sans cesse ravivée par de nouvelle aventure encore plus perilleuse...je ne viendrai d'ailleurs bientot sur ce forum que pour lire tes péripeties......
continue comme ça.....  


enfin, moralité tout c'est bien fini, l'homme fait la gueule mais ça lui passera et fifille a put prendre son train....?....par contre ton fils, il a put faire pipi tranquille...?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la ceinture, il a intérêt de la mettre : en Suisse c'est obligatoire  et c'est l'amende à coup sûr si on te chope sans



en france aussi et en plus on enleve le points au conducteur....
mais il clame etre allergique a la ceinture !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> enfin, moralité tout c'est bien fini, l'homme fait la gueule




la il roupille, je vais quand meme pas le reveiller et lui demander
"cheri, tu fais encore la tete?"      



edit : j'ai oublié....

sur le retour , on m'a appelé pour un boulot:
la rencontre de mardi matin avec la directrice de RH ça a marché
maintenant  le responsable du secteur veut me  rencontrer mardi prochain


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce matin encore la meme replique de hier mais en plus stressé encore  :mouais:
> 
> par commencer fiston sort avec 10 minutes en retards e l'ecole
> des bouchons pour rejoindre l'autoroute pour Bale une pluie a rien voir a 50 m
> ...


welcome in switzerland, land of lies and hypocrisies. on vit bien mais on fait des efforts pour...


----------



## Macoufi (9 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bon là dites ça vous plairait de savoir à quoi j'occupe mon temps ?*
> :love:



Y'a que moi que ça interesse   

Voui, ça me plairait de savoir...

Peut-être me prépares-tu un zoli zavatar ???


----------



## Macoufi (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en france aussi et en plus on enleve le points au conducteur....
> mais il clame etre allergique a la ceinture !!!



En France, on est allergique à toutes lois, règles et autres obligations.



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> welcome in switzerland, land of *lies and hypocrisies*. on vit bien mais on fait des efforts pour...


Lies and hypocrisies ???????????????

C'est pas ce qu'il m'a semblé, le peu que j'y sois allée (2x)
ni de ce que m'ont raconté les bon p'tits gars Français qui sont partis s'y installer l'année dernière 
(genre les "nanas" beaucoup plus directes qu'en France... le soir venu   :rose:   )

_PS : ce n'était pour des vacances que j'y suis allée_  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en france aussi et en plus on enleve le points au conducteur....
> mais il clame etre allergique a la ceinture !!!



c'est simple, tu roules tranquilles sur une route avec personne qui te suis et tu piles....
je pense qu'apres ça, soit il n'y a pas de apres car t'as freiné trop fort , soit il mettra sa ceinture....
....


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Y'a que moi que ça interesse
> 
> Voui, ça me plairait de savoir...
> 
> Peut-être me prépares-tu un zoli zavatar ???



Ah ! Avoir un avatar signé Robertaupe Vendez ...


----------



## lumai (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sur le retour , on m'a appelé pour un boulot:
> la rencontre de mardi matin avec la directrice de RH ça a marché
> maintenant  le responsable du secteur veut me  rencontrer mardi prochain



Bon ! 
Je croise les doigts en touchant du bois !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Y'a que moi que ça interesse



Bien sûr, je ne peux répondre qu'en ce qui me concerne, mais oui.


----------



## Macoufi (9 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Avoir un avatar signé Robertaupe Vendez ...




 :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (9 Avril 2005)

La douleur est là aujourd'hui. Elle m'a souvent accompagnée, et, maintenant, me laisse le plus souvent du répit.
La combattre lui donne de la force. Il faut que je la laisse s'installer et m'imprégner. Alors, après m'avoir fait battre à son rythme, elle se dissipe et ne fait plus que m'accompagner, à sa place. Mes pensées peuvent alors reprendre leur fil, encore ralenties par sa présence, mais apaisées. Mes gestes reprennent de leur fluidité, et s'ils évitent d'être brusques, retrouvent leur liberté.
Je sais que, demain, elle sera partie, et, aussi, qu'elle reviendra de temps en temps se rappeler à moi, encore.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

L'ipod shuffle bat dans mon coeur :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon !
> Je croise les doigts en touchant du bois !!!





moi aussi .....j'aimerai vraiment beaucoup etre embauché pour cette place !!!  


en plus, si sa marche, je viens te voir a paris !!!! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi .....j'aimerai vraiment beaucoup etre embauché pour cette place !!!
> 
> 
> en plus, si sa marche, je viens te voir a paris !!!! :love:



 Je vois d'ici la mine dépitée de certains membres du forum... Bonne chance


----------



## Macoufi (9 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> La douleur est là aujourd'hui.



C'est quoi, cette douleur ???


----------



## lumai (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en plus, si sa marche, je viens te voir a paris !!!! :love:


_
Géniaaaallllll !!! :love: _


----------



## lumai (9 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi, cette douleur ???


 des maux de tête


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois d'ici la mine dépitée de certains membres du forum... Bonne chance




je m'achetera un ibook d'occase et je piratera une ligne adsl


----------



## Macoufi (9 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> des maux de tête



 :sick:  :affraid:


----------



## Macoufi (9 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Y'a que moi que ça interesse
> 
> Voui, ça me plairait de savoir...
> 
> Peut-être me prépares-tu un zoli zavatar ???



Pourquoi quand je pose une question à *Roberto* il se déconnecte...

    :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois d'ici la mine dépitée de certains membres du forum... Bonne chance



pourquoi: tu l'accompagnes   :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être me prépares-tu un zoli zavatar ???


MAis il est déjà très joli ton avatar 


_Bon d'accord, c'est pas drôle :mouais:_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi: tu l'accompagnes   :rateau:




ahhh non surtout pas : une panthere fait toujours peur !!!      :love:


----------



## Macoufi (9 Avril 2005)

J'viens de me prendre mon premier cdb rouge

 ,

 ...

 ???


----------



## Franswa (9 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> J'viens de me prendre mon premier cdb rouge
> 
> ,
> 
> ...


 c'est balot...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Tiens mon père va peut-être prendre mon iMac finalement.


----------



## Macoufi (9 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est balot...



ça se fête ??


----------



## Franswa (9 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ça se fête ??


 On pourrait faire la fête ouais  Même avec les verts 
En fait, faire la fête tout le temps c'est cool mais c'est pas bien :mouais: car il faut un équilibre... :rose:


----------



## Macoufi (9 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait faire la fête ouais  Même avec les verts
> En fait, faire la fête tout le temps c'est cool mais c'est pas bien :mouais: car il faut un équilibre... :rose:



whouaaaaaaou...

des philosophes chez MacG


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Je vais me préparer, à tout'


----------



## Franswa (9 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> whouaaaaaaou...
> 
> des philosophes chez MacG


 j'ai dit ça parce que j'ai eu une longue discussion avec une copine là dessus et elle m'a fait comprendre qu'il y a un équilibre entre le taffe et la fête... Mais de mon coté, je lui ai fait comprendre que l'équilibre n'est pas le même pour tout le monde !!!!!! 

PS: y a surement de la philosophie plus philosophiquement philosophique non ? :rose:


----------



## sofiping (9 Avril 2005)

bon , c'est pas tout ça , mais j'ai une soupe de courge a faire ..... l'hivers etant revenu


----------



## Macoufi (9 Avril 2005)

j'vous quitte...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En fait, faire la fête tout le temps c'est cool mais c'est pas bien :mouais: car il faut un équilibre... :rose:




Ben oui, faut un équilibre quoi, parce que si tu te casses la gueule, c'est que t'as carrément abusé.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

moi j'attends une armée de copains, famille , collegues ect ect de l'homme  

les bieres e café sont prets, j'espere juste que les gosses restent chez eux


----------



## Franswa (9 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, faut un équilibre quoi, parce que si tu te casses la gueule, c'est que t'as carrément abusé.


 héhéhé  c'est bien ce que je voulais dire


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'attends une armée de copains, famille , collegues ect ect de l'homme
> 
> les bieres e café sont prets, j'espere juste que les gosses restent chez eux



tout un programme, passez une bonne soirée....


----------



## sofiping (9 Avril 2005)

je viens de déguster cette bonne soupe de courge anti mistral glacial ,  :love:  :love:
ça je l'aurais pas raconter si on m'avait pas boulé   pour m'etre exprimée simplement quelques posts plus haut


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tout un programme, passez une bonne soirée....




du moment qu'il y a pas des gosses et que je dois pas m'occuper des belles-soeur
je reste collé ici       

je connais l'histoire de l'accidents.....
et question boulot et pc ça me depasse


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

mais tu es Blandineww......? un double pseudo....?


Bon'Ap​


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2005)

Ouais bon ap' en parlant de ça stook, un peu petit ton pot de sel, on va finir ça au verre pilé :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

ça y est, j'ai enfin, atteint les 20 messages/jour 
je peux me reposer une semaine tranquille, au moins je sais que je l'ai fait.....    

bon, par contre si je veux rattraper Global ou Robertav et leur 28 messages/jour, faut plus que je dorme.....


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2005)

28 messages par jour, ça peut se faire, à condition d'etre sur macgé au boulot


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Avril 2005)

Total respect, Stook...
Je sais pas comment tu fais, je fais des efforts pourtant, mais j'ai du mal à faire plus de 10 posts par jour...

T'as expliqué ta méthode plus haut, mais quand même, même avec les forums techniques, ça reste une trés belle perf


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> 28 messages par jour, ça peut se faire, à condition d'etre sur macgé au boulot



Reformulation :

28 messages par jour, ça peut se faire, à condition d'etre sur macgé _pendant les horaires de boulot _

paske à ce niveau là, tu bosses pas   :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Total respect, Stook...
> Je sais pas comment tu fais, je fais des efforts pourtant, mais j'ai du mal à faire plus de 10 posts par jour...
> 
> T'as expliqué ta méthode plus haut, mais quand même, même avec les forums techniques, ça reste une trés belle perf



Suffit de poster à tout va pour ne rien dire


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Reformulation :
> 
> 28 messages par jour, ça peut se faire, à condition d'etre sur macgé _pendant les horaires de boulot _
> 
> paske à ce niveau là, tu bosses pas   :rateau:



tu bosses pas, tu dors pas et tu manges devant ton ordi......je vois que ca


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de poster à tout va pour ne rien dire



mauvaise langue......


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2005)

Cela dit, il a pas completement tort... mais qu'est ce qu'on se marre quand même


----------



## macelene (10 Avril 2005)

bouquet de Violettes à point...


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Avril 2005)

Je suis entrain de m'écouter des répliques des visiteurs.

J'en peux plus.


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bouquet de Violettes à point...




Violettes ?  Je croyais que c'était des crevettes moi... 
En tous cas, reste plus grand chose... Ni les têtes, ni les qu....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Je viens du resto miam


----------



## WebOliver (10 Avril 2005)

Mon verre est vide... j'ai soif.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Un verre de quoi ? J'en prends un !


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2005)

Domaine 'Sarda Malet', pourquoi, face de rat ?


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

Il est bouchonné, putain ! 

Heureusement, Fred a résumé notre pensée : "ça me fait drolement plaisir que vous soyez là !"

On comprend toujours pas pourquoi la télévision couleur n'est pas là pour immortaliser l'évenement, mais bon.
En tout cas, MacTosh fait la vaisselle comme une machine de combat, et en plus il a un Mac SE.


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

Je suis bourré, c'est pas Fred, c'est hélène qui résume. Fred, elle fait quoi ?  

Ah, ben elle demande à ce que je monte le son. Bon, d'accord !


----------



## Macoufi (10 Avril 2005)

j'ai passé les 100 mess   

en 8 jours... (dont 3 d'abstinence)

ça file !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

enfin, la maison est presque vide......et le frigo aussi


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> enfin, la maison est presque vide......et le frigo aussi



Moi c'est ma cervelle qui est presque vide, va falloir que j'aille voir le traversin


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

moi aussi j'aimerai bien mais les derniers qui resten 
n'ont pas l'air de cet avis   

et si je cache les dernieres bieres ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'aimerai bien mais les derniers qui resten
> n'ont pas l'air de cet avis
> 
> et si je cache les dernieres bieres ?



faut que ton Homme se repose, c'est pas raisonnable


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut que ton Homme se repose, c'est pas raisonnable



c'est pas lui qui picole mais son chere frere  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

celui là un vrai trou et pas de meilleur !! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 


ps : on voit que je l'aime beaucoup


----------



## toys (10 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas lui qui picole mais son chere frere  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> celui là un vrai trou et pas de meilleur !! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> ...




on choisi pas sa famille   ni sa belle famille


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps : on voit que je l'aime beaucoup



C'est pas le premier post qui me fait penser que robertav a le sens de la famille !   

On dirait du Scola : "affreux, sales et méchants"


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

là on est pas dans la m......sa main a triplé en 20 minutes

j'ai appelé l'hopital , si sa degonflé pas  dans un'heure  on doit aller aux urgences


----------



## Macoufi (10 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là on est pas dans la m......sa main a triplé en 20 minutes
> 
> j'ai appelé l'hopital , si sa degonflé pas  dans un'heure  on doit aller aux urgences



 :hein:   pas glop...

il n'a pas des anti-? (je ne sais plus quoi, mais des cachets)

à prendre qu'il aurait oublié, avec tout ce monde ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là on est pas dans la m......sa main a triplé en 20 minutes
> 
> j'ai appelé l'hopital , si sa degonflé pas  dans un'heure  on doit aller aux urgences



'tain ,mais il t'arrive d'etre tranquille des fois.....peuchere , tu as toujours des miseres.....
bon courage....


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

là je test un truc : boire des binches sur iChat, santé mon salamèche chéri  :love:


----------



## lumai (10 Avril 2005)

Ici ce sera pâtes aux coques ! 

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ici ce sera pâtes aux coques !
> 
> :love:


c'est quoi ?
 :love:


----------



## lumai (10 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ?
> :love:


 des pâtes avec des coques...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce sera coq en pâte !
> 
> :rose:  :love:  :love:



Il a les pattes violettes !  Remarque il paraît que ce sont les meilleurs, surtout au vin


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> des pâtes avec des coques...


j'aime quand tu m'parles comme ça  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je test un truc : boire des binches sur iChat, santé mon salamèche chéri  :love:



Boire des binches ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Tu "bois" des patates ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ici ce sera pâtes aux coques !
> 
> :love:



Miam ! vendredi il y a huit jours, avec MortyBlake, au resto, on en a mangé aux palourdes, c'est bon aussi ! :love:


----------



## Grug (10 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Miam ! vendredi il y a huit jours, avec MortyBlake, au resto, on en a mangé aux palourdes, c'est bon aussi ! :love:


 c'est sur, ça change   :rateau:


----------



## Grug (10 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> des pâtes avec des coques...


 ah, ok


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Boire des binches ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Tu "bois" des patates ?





Ben quoi, bincher, tu binches jamais Pascalou ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ici ce sera pâtes aux coques !
> 
> :love:





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'aime quand tu m'parles comme ça  :love:



SM, QU ou K ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi, bincher, tu binches jamais Pascalou ?



Ben ... Pas que je sache, mais je parles pas le suisse, ni l'épicurien, alors ... chuis pas sur, pour moi, la binche c'est la patate à frites


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Pas que je sache, mais je parles pas le suisse, ni l'épicurien, alors ... chuis pas sur, pour moi, la binche c'est la patate à frites



bon, admettons que tu ais quelques problêmes de phonétique et que tu aurais tendance à confondre le -b- et -gu-.

C'est mieux là ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> bon, admettons que tu ais quelques problêmes de phonétique et que tu aurais tendance à confondre le -b- et -gu-.
> 
> C'est mieux là ?



A bin vi, mais alors, ça fait plus belge que suisse  

EDIT : une fois


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2005)

Bé quoi, c'est beau d'avoir un accent, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Oui mais pas le belge


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais pas le belge


 Il n'y a pas qu'UN accent belge, ignare.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Pour les étrangers il y'en a qu'un mais bon je suis belge donc je connais


----------



## Pierrou (10 Avril 2005)

Moi je dis qu'il faut être belge une fois pour se trimballer avec une casquette amora sur la tête, enfin je dis ça.....


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis


Mais tu sais pas.


----------



## Pierrou (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais pas.


Ben non, mais bon je le dis quand même,je difamme :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

salut, les filles.....j'arrive de Sete, ou je me suis bien nourri.....j'en peu plus,.....un bien bon resto avec du bien bon pinard......


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai bu du Gato Negro


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, mais bon je le dis quand même,je difamme :rateau:


Quand on me croit Belge, je ne prend pas ça pour de la diffamation.  _si on se met à me prendre pour un Suisse, c'est différent._


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quand on me croit Belge, je ne prend pas ça pour de la diffamation



Moi pareil quand on me prend pour Brad Pitt. :love:


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi pareil quand on me prend pour Brad Pitt. :love:


ça m'arrive parfois aussi, mais je n'aime pas. Je ressemble beaucoup plus à Georges Clooney.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je ressemble beaucoup plus à Georges Clooney.



Pour avoir vu des photos, je confirme : de dos, c'est criant ! :love:


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir vu des photos, je confirme : de dos, c'est criant ! :love:


D'ailleurs, Clooney crierait un bon coup, si il savait.


----------



## Pierrou (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quand on me croit Belge, je ne prend pas ça pour de la diffamation.  _si on se met à me prendre pour un Suisse, c'est différent._


OK....... POILDEP EST SUISSEU ! POILDEP EST SUISSEU !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça m'arrive parfois aussi, mais je n'aime pas. Je ressemble beaucoup plus à Georges Clooney.



Georges Clooney, se trimballe avec une casquette Amora sur la tête ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> OK....... POILDEP EST SUISSEU ! POILDEP EST SUISSEU !



mais, non, on m'a toujours dis, (  WebO.... ) qu'un suisse c'etait un belge....mais en mieux....un peu un super Belge......et je sais pas si Poildep merite ce grade....


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

> Ce message est masqué car Pierrou est sur votre liste d'ignorés.



on m'a parlé ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Georges Clooney, se trimballe avec une casquette Amora sur la tête ?




c'est la saint Poil aujourd'hui....?


----------



## Pierrou (10 Avril 2005)

Oh ! pas cool ça, je blaguais Poildep !! reviens ! ( j'ai de la vaseline à finir :rateau: )


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

> Ce message est masqué car Pierrou est sur votre liste d'ignorés.


J'adore. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! pas cool ça, je blaguais Poildep !! reviens ! ( j'ai de la vaseline à finir :rateau: )


putain si t'es con toi


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

ah mais si tu le cites, je vois ses messages. ça va pas du tout ça !


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain si t'es con toi



[mode='Tain, edité car grillé ]
pauvre Poildep, il va devoir ignorer tout le bar ......  
[/mode]

  


ps: le prochain qui me grille c'est tictac rouge.......ce week end, j'ai eu ma dose....


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah mais si tu le cites, je vois ses messages. ça va pas du tout ça !


tu me dois une bière j'ai renversé la mienne en lisant


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: le prochain qui me grille c'est tictac rouge.......ce week end, j'ai eu ma dose....



De grillages ou de tic tacs ?


----------



## Pierrou (10 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain si t'es con toi


Mon vieux, tu te bornes à énoncer de banales vérités, tout le monde le dit !a :rateau: 
Merci de le confirmer, je me sens plus mieux maintenant


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu me dois une bière j'ai renversé la mienne en lisant


 vu comme ça, c'est toi qui m'en doit quelques litres.


----------



## Pierrou (10 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> De grillages ou de tic tacs ?


Tci tac toe? sur une grille?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> De grillages ou de tic tacs ?



grillage.....


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Avril 2005)

Bonjour

j'ai pas trop envie de lire ce qui s'est passé ces 880 derniers posts. Alors j'arrive comme un poil dans le vin!

Et santé!

Je suis pompette salopette! et je rigolette! Ça me ferait chier de faire la vaisselle  d'ailleurs, je dois la faire  

Et d'après laSquale, je suis pathétique.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Je vais manger des frites une fois


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et d'après laSquale, je suis pathétique.


retourne-lui le compliment.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai pas trop envie de lire ce qui s'est passé ces 880 derniers posts. Alors j'arrive comme un poil dans le vin!
> 
> ...




 Pitchoune.....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et d'après laSquale, je suis pathétique.



et il est dans quel état, ce grand dadais ?  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et il est dans quel état, ce grand dadais ?  :rateau:


Pathétique  :love:


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai pas trop envie de lire ce qui s'est passé ces 880 derniers posts. Alors j'arrive comme un poil dans le vin!
> 
> ...



En tous cas les murges de ton frère sont inoubliables !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai pas trop envie de lire ce qui s'est passé ces 880 derniers posts. Alors j'arrive comme un poil dans le vin!
> 
> ...


 :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:



 :love: aussi


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> :love: au lit


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

; là je suis crevé !!!! :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ; là je suis crevé !!!! :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:




et ton homme, ca va???


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Grand fou va! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Pff un bon vin chilien


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et ton homme, ca va???





on apassé la journée a l'hopital.......

oui sa va , pas d'infection ou autre .......il faut enormement de repos


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .......il faut enormement de repos



bon, ok.....
evite la fete , la prochaine fois.....    
et bon retablissement, encore une fois....


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Avril 2005)

Ben moi, j'ai fini mon verre de liqueur de litchi... Je prends quoi maintenant? Je m'arrêtes là? Je prends une douche (SM, n'y pense même pas, t'as pas le temps de venir depuis lausanne!) et je recommence?  Ou je continue pour ma lancée?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Cela dépend de ce que tu as ?


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Cela dépend de ce que tu as ?



ben le choix:

 - liqueur de cactus,
- liqueur de vanille,
- vodka caramel,
- pina colada,
- absinthe,
- vodka myrtille, ...
 :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> ben le choix:
> 
> - liqueur de cactus,
> - liqueur de vanille,
> ...


vodka avec une pointe de citron pressé, ptain j'vais faire une descente a vevey moi et te coucher tout ça plus molgow


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Je conseille de la Boukha pour un prochain achat


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

tu peux boire ce que tu veux, du moment que tu arrives toujours jusqu'a ta douche , apres.....

pour moi, pina colada.......  
ou absinthe.....


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu peux boire ce que tu veux, du moment que tu arrives toujours jusqu'a ta douche , apres.....
> 
> pour moi, pina colada.......
> ou absinthe.....



Bon, ce sera pina colada alors. Mais après la douche, histoire de pas m'énuquer en étant toute nue


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Pour moi ce sera une Tequila


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ce sera une Tequila


 Vodka-melon :love:

A ta santé !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai pas trop envie de lire ce qui s'est passé ces 880 derniers posts. Alors j'arrive comme un poil dans le vin!
> 
> ...



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Y s'est fait opérer ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Franswa (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Y s'est fait opérer ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


 En plus, un squale ça a deux queues


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> m'énuquer en étant toute nue



1 j'ai ripé en lisant et j'ai eu peur   


2 j'ai fait une recherche :affraid:
« ENUQUER Anesthésier un animal en lui sectionnant, à l?aide d?un couteau, la
moelle épinière, entre l?occiput et l?atlas »

Nous noterons la notion d'anesthésie qui me semble être relativement définitive (jpmiss, une parole d'expert ?), à qaund l'anesthésie à la grenade ?

Nous noterons également les manque d'égard envers les dames de petite vertue assassinées


----------



## toys (11 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on apassé la journée a l'hopital.......
> 
> oui sa va , pas d'infection ou autre .......il faut enormement de repos



:hein: il dise tous ca pour rester deux trois jour de plus a glander dans le canapé 

j ai fait pareil aller hop au turbin les fénéant


----------



## toys (11 Avril 2005)

bon aller hop au lit


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

J'ai une gastro 
Le docteur vient de passer, 3 jours de congé et je repeinds tout


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une gastro ... et je repeinds tout



J'espère que ma première interprétation n'est pas la bonne.


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

:love: :love: kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que ma première interprétation n'est pas la bonne.



Sans blague ? Merde


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak kwak :love: :love:


 Vas cuver, ivrogne :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vas cuver, ivrogne :rateau:



encore :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2005)

Tu vas t'en degouter 


Faut pas abuser des bonnes choses :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Melody Nelson :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas abuser des bonnes choses :rateau:



et c'est toi qui me dit ça ? 

[edit : 23 000 em posts :love: ]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Moi je ne dis que bravo


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et c'est toi qui me dit ça ?
> 
> [edit : 23 000 em posts :love: ]


 Pis d'abord j'abuse jamais moi... :rateau: quand je sens que j'ai bu assez je m'arrete avant la remontee...  :rateau: 

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et c'est toi qui me dit ça ?
> 
> [edit : 23 000 em posts :love: ]



'tain, le 22999 eme, ça, c'était du post, on se serait cru sur un forum technique


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> [edit : 23 000 em posts :love: ]



Frimeur :rateau: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2005)

Mon ex a vidé mon appart, mon patron râle...


VA PAS FALLOIR ME GONFLER AUJOURD'HUI


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mon ex a vidé mon appart, mon patron râle...
> 
> 
> VA PAS FALLOIR ME GONFLER AUJOURD'HUI



un p'tit devis ?


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mon ex a vidé mon appart, mon patron râle...
> 
> 
> VA PAS FALLOIR ME GONFLER AUJOURD'HUI


 
C'est pas là qu'on râle


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pis d'abord j'abuse jamais moi... :rateau: quand je sens que j'ai bu assez je m'arrete avant la remontee...  :rateau:
> 
> :love:



une kwak s'il vous plaît jeune fille :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit devis ?



il va discuter le prix


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une kwak s'il vous plaît jeune fille :love:


 Arretes, tu risques encore d'avoir des remontees avant l'heure de l'apero


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2005)

Non, mpais imaginez un peu:
j'arrive à mon appart pour prendre le courrir et là: le désert. Plus rien. Elle a tout pris, même mes affaires que j'avais laissées là en attendant. Sympa non?


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, mpais imaginez un peu:
> j'arrive à mon appart pour prendre le courrir et là: le désert. Plus rien. Elle a tout pris, même mes affaires que j'avais laissées là en attendant. Sympa non?


 en même temps, tu t'en fiche, tu venais juste pour le courrier non ? 
(enfin, à moins qu'elle ait embarqué la boite au lettres et la concierge)  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, mpais imaginez un peu:
> j'arrive à mon appart pour prendre le courrir et là: le désert. Plus rien. Elle a tout pris, même mes affaires que j'avais laissées là en attendant. Sympa non?


 Colle-lui un avocat au c... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Arretes, tu risques encore d'avoir des remontees avant l'heure de l'apero



je suis en plein dedans :love:


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Colle-lui un avocat au c... :rateau:


 oui, c'est un peu delicat à poser, surtout si elle est pas consentante, mais une fois bien collé, des heures de fou rire garanti.  
(bon en même temps faut le visuel)


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est un peu delicat à poser, surtout si elle est pas consentante, mais une fois bien collé, des heures de fou rire garanti.
> (bon en même temps faut le visuel)



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.  

Pour la petite histtoire, j'avais quand même laissé des affaires là bas en attendant de les transférer vers mon nouvel appart...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Tu as toujours ton mac, ouf !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.



Même chose pour moi


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tu as toujours ton mac, ouf !



Celui dont l'écran est cassé?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Celui dont l'écran est cassé?



Je te propose de relire ta signature, je sais pas si t'avais prévu, mais bon, si la fin s'applique si bien, on peut espérer que tu te sois pas gourré sur le début ! Allez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aux jours meilleurs


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

là j'attends que l'electromenager termine ses taches
et puis je men vais au parc

c'est super sympa un homme qui tire la guele depuis le reveil  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Avril 2005)

ça n'existe pas ça...


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est super sympa un homme qui tire la guele depuis le reveil  :mouais:



non, rien


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça n'existe pas ça...




hoooooo que si sa existe : j' ai le champion chez moi  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooooo que si sa existe : j' ai le champion chez moi  :mouais:



met toi a ça place : il est tout cassé de partout et ne doit pas faire de mouvement brusque avant un petit moment => résultat pas de calin avant de longue semaine, il a de quoi faire la tête


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> "Mouvement brusque" = "câlin" !



tu ne connais pas les italiennes :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> met toi a ça place : il est tout cassé de partout et ne doit pas faire de mouvement brusque avant un petit moment => résultat pas de calin avant de longue semaine, il a de quoi faire la tête



c'est ça oui !!!! :mouais: 

un copain est venu ce matin , il etait de bonne humeur avec lui, la causette n'a pas manqué  !!!

avec moi il a echnagé 3 oui ,4 non et quelques hum hum (oui ou non sans ouvir bouche)


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

besoin d'un amant ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Y'a toujours moyen de s'arranger on est pas obligé de tout bouger


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ben si *justement !



du sud ou du nord de l'italie  ? (attention il y a une différence  )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> besoin d'un amant ?




par exemple d'un gamin come toi ?    

NOn merci , je m'en passe volentier


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> par exemple d'un gamin come toi ?



je ne me suis pas proposé


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Un couple de floodeur


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> du sud ou du nord de l'italie  ? (attention il y a une différence  )


  :affraid: incredible isn't it :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Un couple de floodeur



l'homme n'est pas sur les forums


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça oui !!!! :mouais:
> 
> un copain est venu ce matin , il etait de bonne humeur avec lui, la causette n'a pas manqué  !!!
> 
> avec moi il a echnagé 3 oui ,4 non et quelques hum hum (oui ou non sans ouvir bouche)


 ben ca depend des gens y'en a qui causent pendant, d'autres après, d'autres pas.
hmmhmm, c'est plutot bon non ?

 :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (11 Avril 2005)

C'est quoi encore ce sujet a la con


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'homme n'est pas sur les forums




non l'homme ne viens pas ici et heuresement encore     

avec sa jalousie  que mon ordi passerait vraiment par la fenetre


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non l'homme ne viens pas ici et heuresement encore
> 
> avec sa jalousie  que mon ordi passerait vraiment par la fenetre



tu sais que ton ordi est compatible avec ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sais que ton ordi est compatible avec ça ?





je ne comprens rien , c'est en anglais   

de toute façon a part ouvrire sa bete (pc) constamment et faire de la video
ses connaissance son limité et le monde  mac lui est totalment inconnu


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprens rien , c'est en anglais




il y a qu'a demander


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non l'homme ne viens pas ici et heuresement encore
> 
> avec sa jalousie  que mon ordi passerait vraiment par la fenetre



Normal pour un utilisateur de ... Windows


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

bon, vu qu'il n'ya pas grand monde sur MacG aujourd'hui, je m'en vais faire un ballade...  
pis, j'ai une copine qui a besoin de moi pour une etude d'urbanisation, je vais voir ce que je peux faire mais son projet est impressionant, une vrai utopie.....enfin, on va voir ce qu'on peut faire...

 a ce soir.....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Have fun !


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi encore ce sujet a la con


 Un sujet du bar


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

J'ai commandé un pack macg mais je n'ai pas la pastille ni les bonus


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé un pack macg mais je n'ai pas la pastille ni les bonus



parce que tu ne le merites pas......  



Maile Benjamin, a priori tu sais comment on fait.....Cmove.....!


----------



## macmarco (11 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé un pack macg mais je n'ai pas la pastille ni les bonus



Tu devrais poster ici !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Merci macmarco


----------



## bouilla (11 Avril 2005)

Cor, au pied !


_m'en fous j'peux dire n'importe quoi, c'est un sujet a la con _


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Cor, au pied !
> 
> 
> _m'en fous j'peux dire n'importe quoi, c'est un sujet a la con _


 pas du tout  

c'est le tradada de l'instant du moment temporel de quoi que tu fais en ce moment de cet instant que tu postes !
Ce n'est en aucuns cas un sujet à floudre !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Cor, au pied !
> 
> 
> _m'en fous j'peux dire n'importe quoi, c'est un sujet a la con _


Merci à bouilla d'avoir rencentré le débat


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2005)

Human Bite Box


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'était censé être une petite semaine peinard...
> Genre _horaires normaux limite RTT©..._
> 
> 
> ...


 juillet 2008 ?


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous! 

Voilà, je viens de rentrer. Ce matin, j'ai eu de la peine à me mettre en route :rateau: 

Bon appétit à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Voilà, je viens de rentrer. Ce matin, j'ai eu de la peine à me mettre en route :rateau:
> 
> Bon appétit à tous



 Pitchoune, vu ton ... euh ... euphorie d'hier soir, le contraire aurait été surprenant. A part ça, comment va ?


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pitchoune, vu ton ... euh ... euphorie d'hier soir, le contraire aurait été surprenant. A part ça, comment va ?



Bah à part ça... A va!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout
> 
> c'est le tradada de l'instant du moment temporel de quoi que tu fais en ce moment de cet instant que tu postes !
> Ce n'est en aucuns cas un sujet à floudre !



C'est pas possible tu bois comme un trou pour écrire des trucs comme ça


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas possible tu bois comme un trou pour écrire des trucs comme ça


  pour ton probléme, c'est là


----------



## Pierrou (11 Avril 2005)

Vive l'alcoolisme et la débauche


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pour ton probléme, c'est là



C'est pas un problème, j'adore :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas possible tu bois comme un trou pour écrire des trucs comme ça


Le rêve ! devoir picoler pour écrire autant de conneries ! ça fait 8000 que j'essaie de poster intelligent


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le rêve ! devoir picoler pour écrire autant de conneries ! ça fait 8000 que j'essaie de poster intelligent



Ce soir, tu picoles tellement que tu bégayes. Heureusement que je suis là !


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le rêve ! devoir picoler pour écrire autant de conneries ! ça fait 8000 que j'essaie de poster intelligent


 m'en parle pas. :love:


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, tu picoles tellement que tu bégayes. Heureusement que je suis là !


 y trouve n'importe quoi pour se valoriser, le cardinoche.


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

il parait qu'il boit


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il parait qu'il boit



Uniquement des grugs. Bien citronnés.


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Avril 2005)

la, je vais reprendre mon bouquin, 1984, d'Orwell, et me mettre sous la couette.
bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## Pierrou (11 Avril 2005)

Moi je vais me coucher aussi, cours de sport deamain à 8h, 3 x 500 m :sick: 
Bonnr nuit les enfants


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2005)

la en ce moment?
...
je reviens juste du lieu de travail de ma tendre et voluptueuse compagne, et il me semble bien qu'elle et ses collegues vendent de la boisson...
...
avec de l'alcool dedans...
...
Aïe... :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

je vais me coucher 

demain j'ai un autre rdv , cette fois , apres avoirreussi  l'entretien avec le drh
je vais a la rencontre du responsable du secteur....et j'espere que sa marche


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Bonne chance Roberta


----------



## toys (12 Avril 2005)

de retour du du studio je viens fête mes 500 post mais la sa commence a tirer sur la couanne comme on dit chez nous


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> de retour du du studio je viens fête mes 500 post mais la sa commence a tirer sur la couanne comme on dit chez nous



le studio ya rien de plus chiant je trouve...
surtout quand t'es batteur...


----------



## toys (12 Avril 2005)

oui mais bon je suis technicien donc je vais faire mon taf mais je suis asser d'accore avec toi pour les batteurs le stud est une dure épreuve car on remarque assé facilement qu il ne joue pas carré    (de toute façon j ai jammais aimé les batteur qui joue carré sa manque de groove)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> le studio ya rien de plus chiant je trouve...
> surtout quand t'es batteur...



Ben ... Prends un deux pièces !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais bon je suis technicien donc je vais faire mon taf mais je suis asser d'accore avec toi pour les batteurs le stud est une dure épreuve car on remarque assé facilement qu il ne joue pas carré    (de toute façon j ai jammais aimé les batteur qui joue carré sa manque de groove)



Toi, mon cher, c'est ton orthographe qui n'est pas carrée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Toi, mon cher, c'est ton orthographe qui n'est pas carrée...



Carrément pas


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Toi, mon cher, c'est ton orthographe qui n'est pas carrée...



Comme la maison ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2005)

Tines, il est où Bassman au fait?


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Toi, mon cher, c'est ton orthographe qui n'est pas carrée...


 Il a eu le meme prof de Francais que Mackie


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tines, il est où Bassman au fait?



Il doit faire semblant de travailler  :love:


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tines, il est où Bassman au fait?


 il essaye de reparer un reacteur, mais comme il a laissé tomber son trombone...
il a téléphoné pour se dire qu'on se retrouvait là haut


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

, je viens de rentrer de mon entretien !!!  

ça a l'air d'avoir bien passé.......
maintenant je n'ai plus que a attendre quelques jours et.....esperer que le 5 candidaits apres moi sont moins bien que moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> , je viens de rentrer de mon entretien !!!
> 
> ça a l'air d'avoir bien passé.......
> maintenant je n'ai plus que a attendre quelques jours et.....esperer que le 5 candidaits apres moi sont moins bien que moi


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

Et alors, elle est bonne Geneviève ?  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis dans Geneviève Lethu© jusqu'au cou !
> 
> :rose:



Rob ... On avait dit "pas de provoc" avant la fin du printemps. Tu sais pourtant bien conmment ça les travailles cette saison, regardes Gkatarn ... c'est malin !


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Il a eu le meme prof de Francais que Mackie



il a eu une p'tite marocaine avec des yeux noir a tombé et qui arrivais en cours en jupe longue avec des botes de cuire ? :love:


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis dans Geneviève Lethu© jusqu'au cou !
> 
> :rose:


 moi en Geneviève de Fontenay


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis dans Geneviève Lethu© jusqu'au cou !
> 
> :rose:



et il y fait moins froid qu'hier ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> et il y fait moins froid qu'hier ??



hooooooo.......
en voila un avatar qu'il est bô.......


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hooooooo.......
> en voila un avatar qu'il est bô.......


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hooooooo.......
> en voila un avatar qu'il est bô.......


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hooooooo.......
> en voila un avatar qu'il est bô.......


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hooooooo.......
> en voila un avatar qu'il est bô.......


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hooooooo.......
> en voila un avatar qu'il est bô.......


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il essaye de reparer un reacteur, mais comme il a laissé tomber son trombone...
> il a téléphoné pour se dire qu'on se retrouvait là haut


*GENEVIÈVE!!!!!!*


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis dans Geneviève Lethu© jusqu'au cou !
> 
> :rose:



et ça va?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Salut les ptits loups


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi en Geneviève de Fontenay



c'est toi donc qui repasse le jolies robes aux canditates?


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)

Tout à l'heure, j'ai eu un mal de chien à poster (n'arrive pas à se connecter...)

et maintenant que c'est passé... multi-multi-post     (5 ? fois le même)

 :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

>



Oui, ben 5 fois le même post, on a compris hein    :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

j'aurais compris que tu me ..........merci.........


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Tout à l'heure, j'ai eu un mal de chien à poster (n'arrive pas à se connecter...)
> 
> et maintenant que c'est passé... multi-multi-post     (5 ? fois le même)
> 
> :hein:



Oui en rade, le forum a trop de succès, personne n'a de boulot ? =)


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oui en rade, le forum a trop de succès, personne n'a de boulot ? =)



Non.

En plus, avec ce temps de perdu à vouloir poster,

ça me bouffe mon temps pour en trouver !


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)

D'ailleurs, faut que j'parte ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

A+ Blandinewww


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

bon, ben arretez un peu de vous plaindre grace a ce bug, une charmante demoiselle m'a boulé 2fois......vive les bug
...

et tiger est dispo.....


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)




----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben arretez un peu de vous plaindre grace a ce bug, une charmante demoiselle m'a boulé 2fois......vive les bug
> ...
> 
> et tiger est dispo.....



   où?   



Edit: ah la vache, dans 17 jours!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

C'est moi ou le forum fonctionne à peu près correctement depuis l'annonce de tiger ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> où?
> 
> 
> Edit: ah la vache, dans 17 jours!!!!




moi ca y est, commande effectué.......reste plus qu'a attendre......


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Oui c'est exactement cela et heureusement pffiou


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2005)

Pour fêter ça, un petit pas de danse:


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

mais pourquoi veulent ils du bleu ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

un petit cadeau pour les amoureux de star wars mais aussi et surtout pour les curieux qui ce dise c'est quoi un malade grave......

the lsw project....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Personne pour fêter mes 3000 ?


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

mais ça sert à quoi d'éditer ses messages... 


 faire des corrections...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour fêter mes 3000 ?


ben change de staus vu que t'as acheté un pack


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais ça sert à quoi d'éditer ses messages...


rien compris tu pourrais éditer ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Je penserai à changer de staus


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais ça sert à quoi d'éditer ses messages...



demande aux spécialistes..


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je penserai à changer de staus


c'est un des privilège du pack non ??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Oui, super service d'ailleurs


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Oui, super service d'ailleurs


Un poil minimaliste tout de même


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour fêter mes 3000 ?



fait gafffe , je te rattrape.....    
bien joue; continue comme ça


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour fêter mes 3000 ?



raccolage :casse:    :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2005)

Et t'es puni :
*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Cor.*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Nan pas du tout les cdb


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> raccolage :casse:    :rateau:


exactement c'est comment si demandais a fêter mes 5000 points discaux


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> exactement c'est comment si demandais a fêter mes 5000 points discaux



5000........ tu pourrais en faire profiter les autres un peu......S****...... 

(ps: on ne boule pas rouge un jour d'anniversaire, c'est ecrit dans la charte...... )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> exactement c'est comment si demandais a fêter mes 5000 points discaux



5000 mais tu dois avoir une tête au carré


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> raccolage :casse:    :rateau:


 :affraid: incroyable, comment peux t'on ?  :hein:


----------



## abba zaba (12 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> exactement c'est comment si demandais a fêter mes 5000 points discaux



Tsss...  A ce niveau, faut consulter, tu risque une hernie (discale)


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: incroyable, comment peux t'on ?  :hein:


J'en sais rien !

Tu montes ?


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'en sais rien !
> 
> Tu montes ?


  peux pas faut que je reste vierge jusqu'a l'erection de miss macGé :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> peux pas faut que je reste vierge jusqu'a l'erection de miss macGé :rateau:



La virginité d'une morue, on aura tout vu


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> peux pas faut que je reste vierge jusqu'a l'erection de miss macGé :rateau:


 Mouhahahaha    Madame de Grugenai looooool 


Excellent ton avatar


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)

JC...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> JC...




hooooo....... :love:


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hooooo....... :love:



heureusement qu'il y en a qui suive ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

je viens de me lever d'une "petite" sieste


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> La virginité d'une morue, on aura tout vu


 
Des morues... ??  où ça...


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour fêter mes 3000 ?



dans la série fiesta a donf...


----------



## Macoufi (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me lever d'une "petite" sieste



tu arrives

moi, je pars !

sans lien de cause à effet, sinon celui du calendrier !


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me lever d'une "petite" sieste


 disqualifiée !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Des morues... ??  où ça...




pas moi 

moi je crois descendre des crapaux vu que je suis une princess


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> dans la série fiesta a donf...



Champomy ?


----------



## abba zaba (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas moi
> 
> moi je crois descendre des crapaux vu que je suis une princess



Des crapauds comme ça ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Champomy ?


faut arrêter le vioxx® là


----------



## macelene (12 Avril 2005)

j'ai presque fini... ben des fois c dur cette vie...  Mais bon, c'est la Vie...  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

bon, un anniversaire, ça se fete,.....

donc passez une bonne soirée......


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Bois pas trop


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

la on attend toute une cargaison des copains du boulot de l'homme   

il sont suisse , la biere est prete !!!


----------



## toys (12 Avril 2005)

je vous quitte.
on se retrouve c'ette nuits pour les plus courageux

biz a tous


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

A+ toys


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

a demain toys 


moi la nuit je fais dodo


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

il est passé où dragounet spyro ?     

cela fait quelques jours que je le croise plus !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est passé où dragounet spyro ?
> 
> cela fait quelques jours que je le croise plus !!



tu dois l'intimider


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est passé où dragounet spyro ?
> 
> cela fait quelques jours que je le croise plus !!


  il se remets de l'AESLille


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il se remets de l'AESLille


aurait-il glissé sur....


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2005)

... pas sûr que ça glisse tant que ça...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ... pas sûr que ça glisse tant que ça...




... dépend aussi de la quantité...


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Avril 2005)

Ecouter, là je comprend plus...
Vous connaissez GTA Vice city et la série du nom ? Non ? tant pis.
Ma ville, remiremont, douce cité, paisible ou il fait bon vivre c'est transformé sous mes yeux en jungle urbaine... J el'explique.

Je rentrais chez moi à pied, depui le collège st joseph
Je passe au carrefour au il ya des feux. J'eentends des crissement de pneux, des portes qui claque, je me retourne et voilatipas que jte vois des guignol qui cours à pied dans le carrefour en s'enfuyant à toute jambe. :mouais:
Ensuiste ce même carrefour (enc circulation) s'est transformé en ring de box, combat urbain.
Surement un réglgment de compte entre bandes rivales, comme dans les films, mais cette fois à remiremont, dans les vosges...

Ca parait faux, et bien pourtant c'est du tout vrai et c'est inquiétant, une ville comme remiremont.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Faut aller dans le sujet "C'est arrivé près de chez vous"


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Avril 2005)

Il existe ce sujet ?? :mouais:


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ... dépend aussi de la quantité...


 et de la qualité


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Avril 2005)

Mea Culpa :rateau: il existe.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Un peu en bas


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Avril 2005)

C'est du flood ? j'ai bien appris ?


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Avril 2005)

Je fais un copier coller alors... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

là je vais me dire que si fiston continue a parler a son cerveau
j'en aura des belle a mettre dans le thread de perles des enfants


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Avril 2005)

Là mon père me dit d'aller au lit et je vous souhaite à tous une bonne nuit !

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Bonne nuit


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je vais me dire que si fiston continue a parler a son cerveau
> j'en aura des belle a mettre dans le thread de perles des enfants


  
tu devrais te le dire tout de suite et poster dans le fil des enfants si il ya lieu :d


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bois pas trop



trop tard..........:sleep:


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Putain ça fait un bout de temps que le mien m'a pas dit ça !


 oui ben retourne te coucher vincent mintenant !


----------



## pixelemon (13 Avril 2005)

journée marathon pour moi, préfecture, recherche d'un T3 à Nantes centre, foire avec fiston, Caf, prospection web...  je sens que ce soir je vais être satisfait, forcément un peu au moins 



allez bonne journée à tous et souhaitez moi bonne chance


----------



## Franswa (13 Avril 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> journée marathon pour moi, préfecture, recherche d'un T3 à Nantes centre, foire avec fiston, Caf, prospection web...  je sens que ce soir je vais être satisfait, forcément un peu au moins
> 
> 
> 
> allez bonne journée à tous et souhaitez moi bonne chance


 Moi, je suis convoqué pour l'accrochage des travaux et surtout pour le diaporama des travaux fait en infographie cette année dans ma "merveilleuse" école


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

Roberto vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...)





			
				Pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> (...)





			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> (...)



Tradada très nantais d'en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

me voila avec le 5 dents et 2 pattes qui se releve au fait
qu'il a tous ses dents et il a presque 2 ans     

je suis une bonne tata moi


----------



## Spyro (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est passé où dragounet spyro ?
> 
> cela fait quelques jours que je le croise plus !!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>



tu te cachait où toi ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## duracel (13 Avril 2005)

Je suis content, je vais avoir des petits chats.   :love: 
sinon, ras...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis content, je vais avoir des petits chats.   :love:
> sinon, ras...




... pourquoi content ?
c'est toi qui va être chargé de les noyer ?


----------



## duracel (13 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ... pourquoi content ?
> c'est toi qui va être chargé de les noyer ?



Tsssss, 
tu veux que je t'emmène chez le véto?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ... pourquoi content ?
> c'est toi qui va être chargé de les noyer ?


tss tss le chat noyé devient beaucoup plus sec à la cuisson, même en sauce, que le chat assomé


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tss tss le chat noyé devient beaucoup plus sec à la cuisson, même en sauce, que le chat assomé



Faut tenir compte de la façon dont ils ont été nourris aussi : le chat de lait est bien meilleur que le chat sevré trop tôt à la souris ou au PAL. C'est bien connu, la viande de carnivore est moins bonne que celle d'herbivore ou d'omnivore.


----------



## Franswa (13 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Tradada très nantais d'en ce moment


 plus maintenant     :love:


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

Pffff !
Z'êtes bien cruels avec ces p'tits minous !!!


----------



## duracel (13 Avril 2005)

Pour le moment il font 6 gr pour 10 cm,
Alors éventuellment une friture, sinon, je vois pas comment les faire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tss tss le chat noyé devient beaucoup plus sec à la cuisson, même en sauce, que le chat assomé





			
				LucG a dit:
			
		

> Faut tenir compte de la façon dont ils ont été nourris aussi : le chat de lait est bien meilleur que le chat sevré trop tôt à la souris ou au PAL. C'est bien connu, la viande de carnivore est moins bonne que celle d'herbivore ou d'omnivore.



Tibomon ! Explique leur à ces salopiots ! :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2005)

Ben quoi ? j'aime les chats ! (cf. plus haut)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment il font 6 gr pour 10 cm,
> Alors éventuellment une friture, sinon, je vois pas comment les faire.




Au barbecue, ça changera des sardines


----------



## Spyro (13 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment il font 6 gr pour 10 cm,
> Alors éventuellment une friture, sinon, je vois pas comment les faire.


Tu peux ptet t'en faire des soquettes


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

je me demande sous quel pseudo mon homme est caché !!!!   
il "adore" les chats !!!


----------



## Franswa (13 Avril 2005)

miaou ??? :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? j'aime les chats ! (cf. plus haut)


 Ca je n'en doute pas, surtout les gros matous en plus


----------



## duracel (13 Avril 2005)

Il y aura bientôt des photos des minous...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura bientôt des photos des minous...



Rappel de bonne conduite: la charte interdit les propos et images pornographiques


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment il font 6 gr pour 10 cm,
> Alors éventuellment une friture, sinon, je vois pas comment les faire.



Tu fais des toasts pour l'apéro : rôtis au four à la moutarde, un peu de foie gras pour que ça tienne sur le toast et ça roule.


----------



## duracel (13 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Rappel de bonne conduite: la charte interdit les propos et images pornographiques



M'en fiche de la chacharte.
Et en plus, tu dois être impatient aussi de voir autant de minous dans un espace aussi réduit.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura bientôt des photos des minous...



*ça risque pas d'être hors charte ça ? 


 *



> _En utilisant ce service, nous considérons que vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du contenu faux, diffamatoire, injurieux, vulgaire, haineux, harcelant, obscène, sacrilège, orienté sexuellement, menaçant, violant la vie privée d'une personne, ou de quelques autres manières impropres légalement._


----------



## duracel (13 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *ça risque pas d'être hors charte ça ?
> 
> 
> *



Tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi? 
Et puis si personne balance, les  :modo: n'en sauront rien.


----------



## Franswa (13 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais prendre l'apéro au champagne !
> :king:
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:


 Je peux venir ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

On s'amuse bien à Nantes


----------



## Macoufi (13 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Chuis cuit !*


 le champagne, c'est pour fêter une certaine sortie ??


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

en raison d'un surcroit de travail d'une categorie de nos personnels nous ne sommes pas en mesures d'aassurer le floude habituel.
Veuillez nous en excuser.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tibomon ! Explique leur à ces salopiots ! :hein:  :mouais:



Rien à expliquer tout est dans la r'cette


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en raison d'un surcroit de travail d'une categorie de nos personnels nous ne sommes pas en mesures d'aassurer le floude habituel.
> Veuillez nous en excuser.



Excellent.   

en raison d'un surcroit de travail d'une categorie de nos personnels nous ne sommes pas en mesures d'assurer la modération habituelle.
Veuillez nous en excuser. 


 Bon, j'y retourne.  
Vivement la retraite.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

J'espère que Macg existera toujours


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

là j'en ai ral bol la casquette   

urgence vers midi , fiston a une otite tres dolureuse
la douleur ne passe pas, il pleure a chaude larmes 
je vais voir un aures doc a 15h
le mien ne peut pas me recevoir avant 17h  :mouais: 

là il s'est enfin endormi , bourré de medoc  mais il gemis dans son sommeil  

heuresement que mon neveu , malade aussi , il ne fait pas d'histoire
il a pas voulu manger .....tampi, pour un saut de repas il va pas mourir


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2005)

purée mais t'es jamais au calme ?????


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2005)

Premier mercredi apres midi depuis des mois ou j'ai strictement rien à faire pour le bahut, c'est y pas bô ça?


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> purée mais t'es jamais au calme ?????



Comme je le répète régulièrement à ma compagne.

Pas de gosses !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là j'en ai ral bol la casquette
> 
> urgence vers midi , fiston a une otite tres dolureuse
> la douleur ne passe pas, il pleure a chaude larmes
> ...




Mais comment fais-tu : j'ai 4 gamins et c'est jamais autant le bordel


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment fais-tu : j'ai 4 gamins et c'est jamais autant le bordel



Tu es d'origine space alors que Robertav a du sang italien


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> purée mais t'es jamais au calme ?????



le probleme est que je suis entouré de amis dans la medicine mais je ne fais pas "affaire" avec eux......

je me suis retrouvé avec un doc tres gentil mais entre son adversion pour les antibio
et le fait que j'habite a 50 m il ne veut jamais se deplacer, sans compter qu'il a beaucoup de vieux patients et il ne recoit pratiquement que sur rdv.....comme si je savait a l'avance que dans 5h je vais etre malade !!

fiston a commencé il y a 3 semaine environ a avoir des pic de forte fievre sans aucun symptome, je devais aller chez le doc le lendemain mais j'ai preferé appeler les urgence vers minuit.....

cela a tenu 5 jours a coup de advil et doliprane , puis ça c'est calmé pendan une semaine

la semaine derniere a recommencé de petites fievres, j'ai recommencé le binz advil
et puis il a eté beaucoup en contact avec son petit cousin malade (otite/fievre) 
pendant mes alllée et venue de l'hopital 

hier , vu l'apparition du rhume et la toux en plus des pic de fievre je l'ai ammené encore en consultation, une fois de plus pas de antibio......
ce matin, avec l'otite,  il c'est enfin decidé a lui en prescrire mais 
la douleur ne veut pas passer et c'est quand meme etonnant vu que le doliprane c'est tres efficace dans ce cas 


ça, c'est une de joie des parents !!!


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme je le répète régulièrement à ma compagne.
> 
> Pas de gosses !



Si elle reçoit des tas de mails de posteurs canadiens lui proposant des salacités, persuadés qu'elle en souffre, ne viens pas pleurer après !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le probleme est que je suis entouré de amis dans la medicine mais je ne fais pas "affaire" avec eux......
> 
> je me suis retrouvé avec un doc tres gentil mais entre son adversion pour les antibio
> et le fait que j'habite a 50 m il ne veut jamais se deplacer, sans compter qu'il a beaucoup de vieux patients et il ne recoit pratiquement que sur rdv.....comme si je savait a l'avance que dans 5h je vais etre malade !!
> ...


Je note çà.



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme je le répète régulièrement à ma compagne.
> 
> Pas de gosses !


Mais çà je l'imprime


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ... Robertav a du sang italien


çà doit expliquer bien des choses


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment fais-tu : j'ai 4 gamins et c'est jamais autant le bordel



ben avec fifille j'ai jamais eu de probleme de santé

avec fiston lui c'est autre chose : 
operation aux yeux , bronchite (? ) a repet
il etait assez malade jusq'a a ses 3 ans puis c'est calmé a la rentrée en maternelle

cette année, depuis le debut d'hiver,  le binz recommence 

je suis meme tombé sur un doc qui l'avait declaré asmatique
traité a la ventoline pendant un an et ayant des doutes je l'ai ammené faire de test:
il n'est pas asmatique et il a aucune allergie


mais sa passera, pour ce w.e. il sera deja sur pied


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si elle reçoit des tas de mails de posteurs canadiens lui proposant des salacités, persuadés qu'elle en souffre, ne viens pas pleurer après !



Héhé, c'est quoi des gosses en Québécois?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà doit expliquer bien des choses



Un vrai vésuve  Elle tape sur macg d'une main, soigne de l'autre et encore ce n'est pas tout !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

bon, ben, la journée commence bien, je me leve avec la gueule de bois.......pffff......

 :sleep:


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, c'est quoi des gosses en Québécois?



 

C'est ca!


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est ca!



Donc, je change d'avis, Silvia, occupe toi de mes gosses mildju!!


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Silvia, occupe toi de mes gosses mildju!!



Fous leur la paix ! Ils sont bien trop petits pour que tu les réveilles toutes les 5 minutes !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Fous leur la paix ! Ils sont bien trop petits pour que tu les réveilles toutes les 5 minutes !



Petits comme un homme est de 2m15 à côté de la Tour Eiffel...


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Petits comme un homme est de 2m15 à côté de la Tour Eiffel...



On se croirait à Marseille   

Mais ça finira à l'Alcazar avec Silvia qui jouera "les illusions perdues"


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

tous va bien 

le 5 dents 2 pattes (mon neveu ) dort encore
la douleur de fiston c'est calmé
l'homme a trouvé une astuce pour etre sur son pc que avec la main gauche


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Petits comme un homme est de 2m15 à côté de la Tour Eiffel...


 :affraid: c'est pô gros quand même


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: c'est pô gros quand même



non, grand


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tous va bien
> 
> le 5 dents 2 pattes (mon neveu ) dort encore
> la douleur de fiston c'est calmé
> l'homme a trouvé une astuce pour etre sur son pc que avec la main gauche


 Y a l'accès universel sur un Mac s'il veut


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tous va bien
> 
> le 5 dents 2 pattes (mon neveu ) dort encore
> la douleur de fiston c'est calmé
> l'homme a trouvé une astuce pour etre sur son pc que avec la main gauche



T'as oublié de rajouter :

"Et je vais me faire un café"


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y a l'accès universel sur un Mac s'il veut



je vois  :mouais:  :mouais: 

toi tu es pour la paix du menage    





    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, grand



Comment tu dis ça déjà "penduillasse" ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié de rajouter :
> 
> "Et je vais me faire un café"




hummmmm m'en parle pas     

5 dents c'est reveillé et la plus de café : 
s'il me voit le boire il va faire une crise , il adore le café ce gamin


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hummmmm m'en parle pas
> 
> 5 dents c'est reveillé et la plus de café :
> s'il me voit le boire il va faire une crise , il adore le café ce gamin



Tu lui mets un coup de gnôle dedans, il va bien se détendre le môme...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Quel futur papa


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

j'vais  écrri une grande tirade parce que bourré
je comprendait, non comprenait patou et pis merdasse,TOUT effacé !

Je comprends pas mieux tout ça qui c'est passé dans ce foroum

mais ça à l'ai coolos.

Je vais redescapsuler un autre bouteillle et là, peut être
je vzais piger queqchose.

Je m'entraîne pour Samedi, j'ai une résseption, je prends de l'avance
parce que je le sens : Qu'est-ce que j'vais m'emmerder, ça C'EST SÛR !!!


----------



## Spyro (13 Avril 2005)

Super c'est les vacances sur la Fac cette semaine  
ILS sont en vacances  
scrogneugneu :hein:


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

AAHHHH, un p'tit gin tonic, ça a tout remis en place...!

Mais j'comprends toujours rien.

Pas grave ! Quand j'rais grand...!


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

J'voulais agir sur ma propre réputaion...
... et ben y'a pas moyen.

J'voulais me féliciter, m"envoyer un message d'encouragements et voilà, PAS PU.

Je me congratulerai demain !


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

Alors ça c'est super:

JE VIENS DE PASSER MA PREMIÈRE ÉTOILE !!!


Rien compris, mais je suis fier.
Nous vivons dans un monde de gens "Bons".

Jambon??? Tien j'vais aller m'en fumelarder une vieille tranche avec ce coup-ci un peu 
d'alcool dans mon Gin Tonic...


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça c'est super:
> 
> JE VIENS DE PASSER MA PREMIÈRE ÉTOILE !!!
> 
> ...


 t'as pas comme qui dirait l'impression de flooder ?  

Cela dit, bienvenue sur MacGé


----------



## Stargazer (13 Avril 2005)

Ah ouais y'a un nouveau spécimen ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

5 dents viens de partir     

une tournée generale de café?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

Bon, j'ais pas c'que ça veut dire tout ça
mais je suis content effectivement.

Flood: pas dans mon dico personnel,
mais j'espère bien que c'est un compliment,
sinon j'f'rais semblant, ça m'arrange.

N'ayez crainte...     ... je vous aime aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 5 dents viens de partir
> 
> une tournée generale de café?  :love:  :love:  :love:



Oh oui ma roberta !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Quel futur papa



Je suis déjà papa


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 5 dents viens de partir
> 
> une tournée generale de café?  :love:  :love:  :love:



avec du Rhum...? ok....


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

Bon, j'ais pas c'que ça veut dire tout ça
mais je suis content effectivement.

Flood: pas dans mon dico personnel,
mais j'espère bien que c'est un compliment,
sinon j'f'rais semblant, ça m'arrange.

N'ayez crainte... ... je vous aime aussi !

J'ai encore pas tout compris sue ces forums mais je vais m'y faire:

Réponse rapide
Répose à ce message
Je trouverai, un jour, je trouverai...


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

Bon, j'ais pas c'que ça veut dire tout ça
mais je suis content effectivement.

Flood: pas dans mon dico personnel,
mais j'espère bien que c'est un compliment,
sinon j'f'rais semblant, ça m'arrange.

N'ayez crainte... ... je vous aime aussi !

J'ai encore pas tout compris sue ces forums mais je vais m'y faire:

Réponse rapide
Répose à ce message
Je trouverai, un jour, je trouverai...

Je ne sais pas si c'est moi le Spécimen, mais ça me fait plaisir.


----------



## Spyro (13 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Réponse rapide
> Répose à ce message
> Je trouverai, un jour, je trouverai...


En tout cas t'as trouvé le bon tradada pour flouder


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

etttttt 1 pour cor , bien noir sans sucre   

ettttt 2 pour stook avec la liqueure des iles


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déjà papa




hullaaa oui !!!!!      

et je crains le pire quand ta tres jolie fifille sera en age d'avoir des petits copains !!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

Vois-tu, je suis en train de finir l'écriture d'un bouquin
et venir me décontracter là, c'est du bonheur.
Y'a pas que moi qui suis barge, quel réconfort !
Je ne connais vraiment le principe des forums, à part
donner quelques renseignement par-ci, par-là sur 
le Maquintoshe, mais I am relativement Happy.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hullaaa oui !!!!!
> 
> et je crains le pire quand ta tres jolie fifille sera en age d'avoir des petits copains !!!   :love:  :love:



7 ans dans un mois, j'ai encore un peu de temps...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Vois-tu, je suis en train de finir l'écriture d'un bouquin
> et venir me décontracter là, c'est du bonheur.
> Y'a pas que moi qui suis barge, quel réconfort !
> Je ne connais vraiment le principe des forums, à part
> ...




Bernard Werber, sors de ce corps


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Là je m'ennuie


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> 7 ans dans un mois, j'ai encore un peu de temps...


 quelques mois.


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bernard Werber, sors de ce corps




Je veux bien sortir de mon corps, mais ça va pas êt bo à voir...

et pis moi, les voyages astraux, je n'en reviens jamais indemne.

Si je m'améliore, n'hesites pas à me le faire savoir???


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'ennuie




à quoi veux-tu t'employer,
jouer?
discuter?
Hurler?
Se gratter le nez autour d'un feu de camp?....


Mais si mon dialogue (monologue) est trop osé,
je ferai fi d'une négativité à ton encontre.

En gros si j'te em... bête,
exprime-toi.

Le p'tit chauve qui pue des pieds dans le front !

....pas facile, hein ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien sortir de mon corps, mais ça va pas êt bo à voir...
> 
> et pis moi, les voyages astraux, je n'en reviens jamais indemne.
> 
> Si je m'améliore, n'hesites pas à me le faire savoir???


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>



Pareil......... :mouais:

je dois avouer qu'il y a une ressemblance....:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pareil......... :mouais:
> 
> je dois avouer qu'il y a une ressemblance....:



ah, donc je ne suis pas le seul... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bernard, si c'est toi, on s'est rencontrés à Gérardmer en 97 ou 98...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bernard, si c'est toi, on s'est rencontrés à Gérardmer en 97 ou 98...



et combient tu as perdu au casino ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu dis ça déjà "penduillasse" ?




chuttttttt  ici c'est pas le bon thread !!!!!


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pareil......... :mouais:
> 
> je dois avouer qu'il y a une ressemblance....:


 y'a aussi une photo dans son profil


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

exact, c'est michel blanc......je me disais bien aussi.....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> exact, c'est michel blanc......je me disais bien aussi.....




superrrrrr, un'autre star parmi nous


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pareil......... :mouais:
> 
> je dois avouer qu'il y a une ressemblance....:




Si c'est avec Babouel que vous trouvez une ressemblance, je vous l'accorde.
Mais je suis désolé de ne pas être celui que vous croyez reconnaître.


Sinon, je vien juste de piquer une crise de parano, pas grave !!!
ça se soigne....


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je vien juste de piquer une crise de parano, pas grave !!!
> ça se soigne....



Peuchere........mais kékicepace.......?


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> exact, c'est michel blanc......je me disais bien aussi.....




Bien fait, je le connais.... Nananère !

Heureusement que t'as pas dit
Guy Montagné...
Non pas l'aveugle, L'AUTRE !

Je suis très (fier) honnoré qu'autant d'illustres gens me ressemblent, tout compte fait.

Mais à mon "âge", déjà bien avancé, on pourrait aussi y ajouter (avec une barbe), Charles Denner
dans LANDRU.

Mais j'ai encore fait cramer personnes à part mes doigts dans le café après ces deux
bons et excellents Gins Tonics avalés par surprise et en cachette, bien sûr....  Chhuuuut !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

l'homme a trouvé son boy pour lui changer les icones sur son pc:
fiston travaille !!!!


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je vien juste de piquer une crise de parano, pas grave !!!
> ça se soigne....


Ouais, ça se soigne, on t'immolera pour le compte  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'homme a trouvé son boy pour lui changer les icones sur son pc:
> fiston travaille !!!!



c'est laid des icones sur PC......  
c'est pas les icones qu'il faut changer.....(ni l'ordi  )


@Pierrou, tu sais que j'aime tes techniques de soin, tu le sais....je vais chercher le bidon.....t'as l'alumette.....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mon sourire aujourd'hui est pour vous._
> :love:
> :love:




je souhaite ce sourire pas que pour aujourd'hui mais pour le reste de ta vie  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ça se soigne, on t'immolera pour le compte  :rateau:



Alors, toi, t'as bien visé.

Je veux qu'on éparpile les cendres

"NON? pas celles de mon cendrier !!!"

Y s'escuse je répondais à l'amour de ma vie, ma moitié ( enfin mon tiers )
elle est pas encore passée à l'heure d'été...


Donc je reprends:
Je veux qu'on éparpille les cendres de mon petit corps à travers l'univers, quoique, à travers le champ qui est en face de chez moi, ça ira quand même... 

... et ainsi je ne polluerai plus le sol ne notre beau pays !

LÀ !!

PS: c'est gentil à toi de te porter volontaire...


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> superrrrrr, un'autre star parmi nous



Heureusement que j'suis pas trop gros....


Y'auarit eu du SHREK dans l'air...


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Alors, toi, t'as bien visé.
> 
> Je veux qu'on éparpile les cendres
> 
> ...


Toi t'as pas l'iar très sain d'esprit....; Bienvenue au club 
Je sais pas si on te l'a dit, mais moi je sodomise les nouveaux à sec avec du verre pilé  :rateau:


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'as pas l'iar très sain d'esprit....; Bienvenue au club
> Je sais pas si on te l'a dit, mais moi je sodomise les nouveaux à sec avec du verre pilé  :rateau:



Je vois que nous avons les mêmes pratiques...


Le VERRE, c'est RECICLABLE à volonté !!!

Bon, pour la sodomie, on va attendre, je préfère qu'on s'embrasse d'abord...


.... car qui pudlagueul pudéfès, on sait jamais.
Je ne voudrais point avoir de rejet gastrique lors de notre première rencontre, c'est du plus mauvais effet...


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2005)

Pas de probleme, passe moi le piment de Cayenne :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà.*
> Je suis passé à la Flaque©...
> 
> 
> ...


Nous aussi on t'aime :love: :love: ( super encore le dessin  )


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

Bon y va aller manger et quand on m'aura bien tapoté dans le dos et qu'il aura fait son petit rôt
Y va r'venir...

OOHHHH, NON !


Ben voui ..!


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà c'est parti.*


_
Bonne chance à eux ! _


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pas de probleme, passe moi le piment de Cayenne :rateau:



ET pour y ajouter un peu plus d'épices, je ferai appael à

"Maître Iodé"

ça t'apprendras.
Tu vas voir la branlée ( en tout honneur) qui va t'mettre !!

Je graille un bout de chien et je reviens, ami galactique.

Pour les plus jeunes : Ami GALACTICA !





... si j'en trouve un plus con que moi, j'le tue et je te l'envoie pour 
L'immolation/sodo/verreuse...    .... et ne l'oublions pas reciclable !!


à toute

Miguel Carrasco de Castro Escribano y Más





AAAHHHH, ça en jette pour une fois !
C'est pour cela que mes cendres osmoseront avec l'univers tout entier.


Bon faut qu'j'aille bouffer, autrement je vais jamais désaouler, non???


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

moi j'ai eu un souci avec l'ordi 

mail (wanadoo) qui demandait le mot de passe et il le refusait ,
en meme temp sa quittait l'applik ainsi que safari et puis plus moyen de faire quoi que ce soit

obligé de enfoncer le bouton pour relancer l'ordi

j'ai lancé macjanitor , là tout semble marcher et plus de prob


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Là je regarde un peu les infos mais bon toujours le pape


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Là je regarde un peu les infos mais bon toujours le pape




moi depuis 2 jours mon radio reveil ne capte plus france info


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Là je regarde un peu les infos mais bon toujours le pape


 Ah ? il est mort ?


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi depuis 2 jours mon radio reveil ne capte plus france info


  c'est normal, ils sont en grève


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà.*
> Je suis passé à la Flaque©...
> 
> 
> ...



Très cher Roberto, Il y a peu, quelques mois à peine, je ne connaissait que tes dessins, déjà, j'aimais bien. Maintenant, en plus, nous nous parlons, et je peux deviner la main derrière les dessins. Tu dis ne rien demander et obtenir tant ... J'espère que tu obtiendra mieux, et plus, mais ce sera toujours modeste comparé à ce que tu donnes. Tes délires, tes fous rires, tes commentaires, tes réactions à nos conneries, tes théâtres de smilies, ta gentillesse, et avec tout ça, ton talent. Il n'y a que six mois que je te découvres, et déjà, l'impression de te connaître depuis toujours ... Il n'y a qu'un mot pour te qualifier : tu es un Ami, avec un grand A. Pas mon Ami, celui de tous, l'Ami universel.

Nous ne nous sommes pas encore rencontrés, mais j'espère que ce n'est que partie remise. pour parler franchement, je t'admire, et je suis intimement persuadé que tous ici font de même, y compris ceux qui refuseraient de l'admettre.

Ton talent de dessinateur est grand, mais crois moi, ce n'est pas, et de loin, ton plus grand talent.

je ne peux que        

Mais bon, si l'occasion se présente, dans tes posts, compte sur moi, je te raterais pas


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est normal, ils sont en grève




oui, je sais mais je captais quand meme leur programme musique
a la place du bla bla bla qui agis sur moi comme un tres bon sonnifere


----------



## Babouel (13 Avril 2005)

Bon, gros doudougnoux va se coucher, relations matrimoniales obligent.
Et pis c'est tout.

Bonsoir à tous et merci de ce merveilleux moment.

Il a bien rigolé le vieux chauve!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Très cher Roberto, (...)
> Mais bon, si l'occasion se présente, dans tes posts, compte sur moi, je te raterais pas



WAOW.......


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

la tout est calme , je suis a la limite de l'ennui


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la tout est calme , je suis a la limite de l'ennui



peuchere......tu devrais editer ton post , je pense pas que ce soit fait expres.....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> peuchere......tu devrais editer ton post , je pense pas que ce soit fait expres.....




je vois pas  :rose: 

j'ai fait encore une gaffe?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas  :rose:
> 
> j'ai fait encore une gaffe?



tu la vois l'image dans ton post....parce que moi pas....


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas  :rose:
> 
> j'ai fait encore une gaffe?


 Justement ! 
On ne voit pas ton image


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2005)

Psst, les mecs, vous je sais pas mais je crois que le nioube là, Babouel il est atteint grave


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Psst, les mecs, vous je sais pas mais je crois que le nioube là, Babouel il est atteint grave



tu te fais du soucis pour ta place de fada de service......


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu te fais du soucis pour ta place de fada de service......


Gaffe à ton anus toi ! je suis membre d'élite depuis 2 minutes !!! 
ça s'arrose nan? c'est ma tournée les gars, iPastis pour tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Justement !
> On ne voit pas ton image




pffff sa recommence ce bordel ?   

moi je la vois tres bien moi ma sublime image 
et j'ai meme redemarré entre temp mon ordi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est ma tournée les gars, iPastis pour tout le monde !




moi je prends  l'eau, l'anisette je te la laisse


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Psst, les mecs, vous je sais pas mais je crois que le nioube là, Babouel il est atteint grave




*Et encore, grave, c'est un euphémisme...     *

_Remarque, on l'est tous plus ou moins dans ce bar..._


----------



## Pierrou (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'anisette je te la laisse


La Nuisette?  Déjà? tu vas un peu vite en besogne ma chere  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> La Nuisette?  Déjà? tu vas un peu vite en besogne ma chere  :rateau:  :rateau:




tu crois?     

pourtant je ne crois pas en avoir besoin dans ce moment là   


toi oui ?????


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> La Nuisette?  Déjà? tu vas un peu vite en besogne ma chere  :rateau:  :rateau:



pas la nuisette, l'anus-ette....tu comprendra quand tu seras un junkie de MacG, encore 1000 post de plus....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

sa me gratte le sein gauuche......sa veut dire quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2005)

ça veut dire qu'à droite non...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa me gratte le sein gauuche......sa veut dire quoi ?



que t'as des puces ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> l'anus-ette...



C'est exact, les invertis sont légion ici..


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

mais cela veut bien dire quelques choses non ?   

un signe du destin ?


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais cela veut bien dire quelques choses non ?
> 
> un signe du destin ?



Si quand ça gratte, c'est un signe du destin, j'en ai eu des signes du destin et encore, je ne me rappelle plus de ma varicelle, c'est trop loin


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

pfffffffff       

par exemple, quand sa gratte la paume de la main 
sa veut dire que on ve perdre de l'argent

mais pour le sein gauche , la je sais pas   

personne pour resoudre mon dilemme  ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est exact, les invertis sont légion ici..


et voilà il a lu un post de docevil, prit dans l'sac et hop.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff
> 
> par exemple, quand sa gratte la paume de la main
> sa veut dire que on ve perdre de l'argent
> ...



C'est signe que ton soutien gorge n'est pas hypoallergénique !


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ne rien demander et obtenir tant ... J'espère que tu obtiendra mieux, et plus, mais ce sera toujours modeste comparé à ce que tu donnes. Tes délires, tes fous rires, tes commentaires, tes réactions à nos conneries, tes théâtres de smilies, ta gentillesse, et avec tout ça, ton talent. Il n'y a que six mois que je te découvres, et déjà, l'impression de te connaître depuis toujours ... Il n'y a qu'un mot pour te qualifier : tu es un Ami, avec un grand A. Pas mon Ami, celui de tous, l'Ami universel.
> 
> Nous ne nous sommes pas encore rencontrés, mais j'espère que ce n'est que partie remise. pour parler franchement, je t'admire, et je suis intimement persuadé que tous ici font de même, y compris ceux qui refuseraient de l'admettre.
> 
> Ton talent de dessinateur est grand, mais crois moi, ce n'est pas, et de loin, ton plus grand talent.



Comment ajouter quelque chose ???

Moi, j'sais pas, j'ai pas les mots.

J'me sens toute petite, si petite avec mes petits 13 jours de présence ici,
et pourtant tes mots pour Roberto, Pascal 77, font "déjà" tellement écho en moi...


----------



## Franswa (14 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Comment ajouter quelque chose ???
> 
> Moi, j'sais pas, j'ai pas les mots.
> 
> ...


 Ouais  Entièrement d'accord :love:
D'ailleurs si t'as le temps de passer à l'ecv Roberto


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff
> 
> par exemple, quand sa gratte la paume de la main
> sa veut dire que on ve perdre de l'argent
> ...



Ah, l'Italie !   

je ne connais pas trop mais j'y avais été trois semaines filer des cours à une époque et je me souviens que je me chamaillais avec des italiennes sur l'astrologie.   

Alors à mon avis, ça veut dire que tu vas bientôt trouver du boulot, robertav


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais  Entièrement d'accord :love:
> D'ailleurs si t'as le temps de passer à l'ecv Roberto



 :rose: c'est quoi ... l'ecv


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> :rose: c'est quoi ... l'ecv



Un Ecole de Communication Visuelle à Nantes !


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

J'ai trouvé !! 






hummm... contente, fifille !


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un Ecole de Communication Visuelle à Nantes !



ha...   

j'avais trouvé "virtuelle"


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2005)

C'est ici ! 
(Merci Google !  )


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici !
> (Merci Google !  )



 

_zavais fait goooogle itou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 me coucher ??? pas envie  _


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

ça discute encore a cette heure......


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça discute encore a cette heure......



vi, j't'ais même répondu, sur le fil des râleurs... et râLEUSES !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> vi, j't'ais même répondu, sur le fil des râleurs... et râLEUSES !!



d'habitude, je me sens seul.....y a bien Toys qui traine mais je pensais pas te trouver là....


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais je pensais pas te trouver là....


vrai que d'habitude j'arrête vers les 2h (quand je viens!)

mais ce soir, pas envie de me coucher,

mais pas envie DU-TOUT


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> vrai que d'habitude j'arrête vers les 2h (quand je viens!)
> 
> mais ce soir, pas envie de me coucher,
> 
> mais pas envie DU-TOUT



faudra bien......  
demande une vervaine au barman.....


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> faudra bien......
> demande une vervaine au barman.....



vervEIne, s'te plait...

sûr, faudra bien, sauf que je m'demande si je ne vais pas me faire un direct

Mais est-bien raisonnable à mon âge ??? :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> vervEIne, s'te plait...
> 
> sûr, faudra bien, sauf que je m'demande si je ne vais pas me faire un direct
> 
> Mais est-bien raisonnable à mon âge ??? :rateau:



un direct.....?


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un direct.....?



ben, oui !

Faut pas ???

_PS : désolée pour les qlq minutes, j'me lavais les dents - mhum, ça sent la fin..._


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ben, oui !
> 
> Faut pas ???
> 
> _PS : désolée pour les qlq minutes, j'me lavais les dents - mhum, ça sent la fin..._



si,si.....
moi aussi, je finis mon whisky et au lit, j'ai de la lecture qui m'attend......

 @+


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si,si.....moi aussi, je finis mon whisky et au lit, j'ai de la lecture qui m'attend......
> @+


----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2005)

Je les ai vus ce matin fendre le ciel...   :love:  Les MArtinets... 
ceux qui vont venir nicher sous mon toit...


----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A propos je dors OÙ le 14 mai ??


 
  ben justement sous le toit...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Avril 2005)

Tu vas dormir avec un martinet ça te changera pas...

Hein la crampe ?:love:


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai vus ce matin fendre le ciel...   :love:  Les MArtinets...
> ceux qui vont venir nicher sous mon toit...





arrrggghhhhh !

c'est avec des phrases comme ça que le blues du bleu du Sud revient en force... avec l'odeur des cyprès, des cerises et tomates fraiches au soleil... le mistral qui réveille et bouscule...
Un café dehors dans la cour carrée protégée du vent, bien au chaud, plus tard une mauresque, ou un verre de Bourdic cuvée Racine...

Et ce matin il fait grisou pluvieux sur Paname. Heureusement, ce soir y'a Panthéon, les z'amis...  

Edit: soyons honnêtes, j'en ai qui nichent en face de chez moi, et sur mon balcon, ici, mais tout de suite...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff
> 
> par exemple, quand sa gratte la paume de la main
> sa veut dire que on ve perdre de l'argent
> ...



C'est signe qu'on va bientôt te le tripoter


----------



## sylko (14 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai vus ce matin fendre le ciel... :love: Les Martinets...
> ceux qui vont venir nicher sous mon toit...


 
Ce matin, j'ai également vu des oiseaux qui revenaient du sud. Ils volaient en formation V, au dessus de la maison de WebO. 

Un peu dans ce style...






Provient de ce superbe site


----------



## Franswa (14 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un Ecole de Communication Visuelle à Nantes !


 Merci d'avoir répondu pendant mon absence


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

là, apres avoir joué a la femme de menage, 
a l' infermiere et jeté un coup d'oeil a l'anpe
je viens boir un café avc vous !!!!   :love:


----------



## Babouel (14 Avril 2005)

Et t'as pas tout vu, ni entendu....
Toutes façons je rentre en gériatrie aujourd'hui,
je vevrais revenir à peu près tout neuf, mais bon,,
Va p'têt rester Quequ' séquelles....


C'est pas beau de dire des machins, là!
Dès que j'suis parti.

Bon, pis j'dervrais être content, on parle de moi après tout...


----------



## Babouel (14 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Psst, les mecs, vous je sais pas mais je crois que le nioube là, Babouel il est atteint grave




Et t'as pas tout vu, ni entendu....
Toutes façons je rentre en gériatrie aujourd'hui,
je vevrais revenir à peu près tout neuf, mais bon,,
Va p'têt rester Quequ' séquelles....


C'est pas beau de dire des machins, là!
Dès que j'suis parti.

Bon, pis j'dervrais être content, on parle de moi après tout...


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai vus ce matin fendre le ciel...   :love:  Les MArtinets...
> ceux qui vont venir nicher sous mon toit...


 c'est comme des martines en plus petit ?


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as pas tout vu, ni entendu....
> Toutes façons je rentre en gériatrie aujourd'hui,
> je vevrais revenir à peu près tout neuf, mais bon,,
> Va p'têt rester Quequ' séquelles....
> ...


 ah, les joies du double post


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as pas tout vu, ni entendu....
> Toutes façons je rentre en gériatrie aujourd'hui,
> je vevrais revenir à peu près tout neuf, mais bon,,
> Va p'têt rester Quequ' séquelles....
> ...


 
En tous cas t'as l'air de souffrir d'Amnésie antérograde..  
ou alors de Parkinson...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

j'ecoute michel berger  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

*BON, JE VAIS AUX TOILETTES*


----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme des martines en plus petit ?


 

Viens chez moi je te montrerai ma collection de MArtinets...


----------



## Babouel (14 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas t'as l'air de souffrir d'Amnésie antérograde..
> ou alors de Parkinson...



Ah, non !
Juré je souffre pas...

C'est ben ça qui est triste pour certains.
Ou j'm'en rends pas bien compte, ou alors y z'exagèrent?

Quant au Parc Inson:

Jamais allé en Agleterre des états unis, j'peux pas dire si c'est si joli que ça?


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ecoute michel berger  :love:


 :affraid:

c'est Aïd-el-Kebir ou tu es obligée ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> c'est Aïd-el-Kebir ou tu es obligée ?



je suis passé a patricia kass

encore quelques chose a redire ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2005)

'foiré d'modem


----------



## N°6 (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis passé a patricia KASS
> 
> encore quelques chose a redire ?



 heu... BONBON ?


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis passé a patricia kass
> 
> encore quelques chose a redire ?


 "mon mec à moi il me parle d'aventureuh... "

normal, c'est bioman, il va pas parler philo non plus


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> "mon mec à moi il me parle d'aventureuh... "
> 
> normal, c'est bioman, il va pas parler philo non plus





hoooooo      

bon mme genevieve , va ecouter spyro gyra et puis tu m'en dira


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Quant au Parc Inson:
> Jamais allé en Agleterre des états unis, j'peux pas dire si c'est si joli que ça?



Ben, j'ai une idée, tu y vas et puis si tu aimes, ...ben... tu y restes  
_Et puis de là bas, si tu veux, tu pourras toujours nous envoyer une carte postale au bar._


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *BON, JE VAIS AUX TOILETTES*




Ben *va chier * alors


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooooo
> 
> bon mme genevieve , va ecouter spyro gyra et puis tu m'en dira


  

cessons de parler musique, ça me durcit les m½urs


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> cessons de parler musique, ça me durcit les m½urs



il va etre bientot midi
on va parler bouffe?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben *va chier * alors




_C'est fait._


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

Chuuuuut, Roberta parle bouffe


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

entrecotes et salades verte !!!      


pffff....pendant 10 semaine je suis obligé de faire a manger midi et soir !!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

je viens de voir le store apple etudiant.....
est que c'est obligé d'avoir 18 ans? 
sa marche pas pour fifille qui est au lycée et 17 ans ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> entrecotes et salades verte !!!
> 
> 
> pffff....pendant 10 semaine je suis obligé de faire a manger midi et soir !!! :mouais:


 Fais greve de la cuisine si ca devient trop penible


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben justement sous le toit...


 

Sur la future terrasse ? 

Et moi au fait ? Qu'en dit le responsable du _plan de lit_ ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas t'as l'air de souffrir d'Amnésie antérograde..
> ou alors de Parkinson...



Ou alors, il a pas compris à quoi ser le bouton "Editer"


----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Sur la future terrasse ?
> 
> Et moi au fait ? Qu'en dit le responsable du _plan de lit_ ?




  faut  que je lui entouche deux mots...        Tu as des préferences...?     




			
				Roberto qui en perd pas une miette... a dit:
			
		

> Y a *un plan lit ?*
> Heeeeu... _de lit ?_
> :rose:




  ben tu sais faut toujours *s' organiser*...  on sait jamais...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Ah, non !
> Juré je souffre pas...
> 
> C'est ben ça qui est triste pour certains.
> ...



Continue à prendre tes petites pilules roses et tout devrait bien aller


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

Burp, a viens de finir de boufferm oi, et je me prépare psycholigiquement à mon oral blanc d'anglais cet aprem, on va rigoler un peu..... :rateau: 
Bon appétit à vous, bon après mid, et à ce soir sur ce thread


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

*MEEEEEEERDE LA TARTINE DE NUTELLA QUI *_a failli_*TOMBER SUR LE CLAVIER  !!!!*


                       ​


----------



## lumai (14 Avril 2005)

Bon ça va ! Tu n'as _que_ le bureau à nettoyer !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça va ! Tu n'as _que_ le bureau à nettoyer !



meme pas, 
c'est tombé sur le bilan annuel que , avec l'accident,  il ne l' a pas sauvegardé
et doit tout recommencer


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

J'ai rien pu manger, j'attens 13h30 pour aller voir le medecin...
Qui aurait des trucs de grand mere pour faire passer un gros mal de gorge?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien pu manger, j'attens 13h30 pour aller voir le medecin...
> Qui aurait des trucs de grand mere pour faire passer un gros mal de gorge?





du lait chaud avec  beaucoup de miel ?    




berkkkkk  :mouais:


----------



## lumai (14 Avril 2005)

Croquage de pomme devant macg !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

là je devrai aller me preparer pour un aprem midi de "libidine"
comme dirait ma folle cusine     

je vais faire le tour de ma belle famille


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Je vous salue


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vous salue



Marie


----------



## Babouel (14 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Continue à prendre tes petites pilules roses et tout devrait bien aller



Je continue parce que les gouttes ça m'ecxite !!!

Quant au pilues tant que c'est les roses, ça va encore??
??mais quand je passe au bleues (surtout le soir,


ça fait comme les gouttes !!!

???mais maman est ben contente quand-même.

Je crois bien qu'elle se réjouit de mon départ, ça y f'ra des vacances remarque.
Elle sera toute reposée pour mon retour!

Allez! et merci pour les fromages


----------



## Babouel (14 Avril 2005)

Bon faut que j'arrête de venir là et que je me mette au boulot.
Pas bien sérieux ce Babouel, je suis en compétition et il me faut finir
dans les 12 jours prochains.

Alors y dit " au revoir M'sieurs dames "
et à bientôt.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Bon faut que j'arrête de venir là et que je me mette au boulot.
> Pas bien sérieux ce Babouel, je suis en compétition et il me faut finir
> dans les 12 jours prochains.
> 
> ...



Fais attention à ne pas te faire doubler par la droite par babouel


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

a tous......

Babouel, tu as retrouvé l'entrée........


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je devrai aller me preparer pour un aprem midi de "libidine"
> comme dirait ma folle cusine
> 
> je vais faire le tour de ma belle famille


 


:mouais:    
_Lanugineux: adj. Pudibond. Se dit de quelqu'un qui est révulsé par les plaisirs érotiques, par opposition à libidineux. *Libidine et Lanugine* étaient deux soeurs aux moeurs opposées, dont l'une était sensible aux choses du sexe et s'y adonnait bravement avec fougue, alors que l'autre y demeurait indifférente et mourut vieille fille. On voit bien aujourd'hui laquelle était dans le juste et a réussi à passer à la postérité, alors que l'autre, dont l'adjectif est beaucoup moins usité, demeurera à jamais inconnue, et c'est bien fait pour elle. (Daniel Metge) _


----------



## abba zaba (14 Avril 2005)

Oups ! Trop tard  :rateau: A l'heure qu'il est Robertav doit déjà être train de tenir des propos libidineux à sa belle famille... :affraid:


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien pu manger, j'attens 13h30 pour aller voir le medecin...
> Qui aurait des trucs de grand mere pour faire passer un gros mal de gorge?




Tisane au thym avec du miel. Un peu de citron si on veut... ça marche aussi pour les rhumes...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

et hop, un nouvel avatar pour fêter mes 3000 post (oui, je sais, je suis en avance....)....
tout le monde s'en fout, je sais....mais bon......


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Disco Soft© a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> > A mon avis, blandinewww elle va finir par se lasser tu vois : c'est un conseil que je te donne Mec : vas-y plus discret sinon elle va s' rendre compte, enfin tu fais comme tu veux mais faudra pas venir pleurer, hein ?



D'oùùùù qu'elle sort, cette sitation ???

Parcourue les pages et pas trouvée   

Faut dire qu'à l'heure à laquelle j'me suis couchée...  :rateau: 

C'est plus d'mon âge ???


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et hop, un nouvel avatar pour fêter mes 3000 post (oui, je sais, je suis en avance....)....
> tout le monde s'en fout, je sais....mais bon......



Moi, j'aimais mieux l'autre,

au moins, tu nous regardais droit dans les yeux...


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aimais mieux l'autre,
> 
> au moins, tu nous regardais droit dans les yeux...


 tu peux parler.


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

a propos d'avatar, tu veux pas remettre ta casquette Poildep ?
Elle te vas mieux que l'abat jour de grand mere...


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> a propos d'avatar, tu veux pas remettre ta casquette Poildep ?
> Elle te vas mieux que l'abat jour de grand mere...


 T'espères quand même pas que je vais changer pour te faire plaisir ?


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu peux parler.



Moi ?

Moi, j'vous regarde droit dans le coeur...

et pour ça, pas besoin des yeux !


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

Pas pour me faire plaisir, juste que t'es l'air moins ridicule...


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Pas pour me faire plaisir, juste que t'es l'air moins ridicule...


 Et c'est un expert du ridicule qui me le dit.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

d'abord il est pas ridicule Poildep ... il est juste un peu ... :hein: .... allumé   :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est un expert du ridicule qui me le dit.


En tant qu'expert ès ridicule, je me permet de te donner un conseil utile...


----------



## lumai (14 Avril 2005)

Hihihi ! J'suis sure qu'il est plein de poussière en plus cet abat-jour !


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

en tout cas, son abat-jour lui va mieux que sa casquette ridicule de looser........

Ketchup Powaaaaaaaaa.....!


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> En tant qu'expert ès ridicule, je me permet de te donner un conseil utile...


 reporte-toi à la réponse de Lorna juste au dessus de la tienne et mêle-toi de ton avatar.


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> l'une était sensible aux choses du sexe et s'y adonnait bravement avec fougue



_bravement_ ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> reporte-toi à la réponse de Lorna juste au dessus de la tienne et mêle-toi de ton avatar.



Du coup on t'a mis à la lanterne faute de révolution réussie 




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> _bravement_ ?!



C'est vrai que ça a l'air un peu besogneux dit comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> reporte-toi à la réponse de Lorna juste au dessus de la tienne



 Ouais d'abord je dis pas que des conneries !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> d'abord il est pas ridicule Poildep ... il est juste un peu ... :hein: .... allumé   :love:


Non, éteind.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non, éteind.


Non, allumé !


----------



## lumai (14 Avril 2005)

Dites ? Vous croyez qu'il est ignifugé, Poildep ???

'Va finir par attraper un coup de chaud !


----------



## abba zaba (14 Avril 2005)

Moi la question que je me pose, c'est qu'est-ce-qu'il a fait du pied, de la lampe ?   :affraid:


----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non, allumé !



Je l'ai vu en vrai et franchement, ce jour là, il était complètement allumé.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais d'abord je dis pas que des conneries !



Non, t'en écris aussi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2005)

Je viens de faire une distrib de coups de boule


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire une distrib de coups de boule



Tu tombes bien, en ce moment, c'est ma tournée de rouge !


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire une distrib de coups de boule



Tu dois bien être le seul ! 

[Edith]
Grilled by rezba ! 
[/Edith]


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu tombes bien, en ce moment, c'est ma tournée de rouge !



Merci, sans façons, ça va aller


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

bon, je viens de la Flaque de Perpignan....piou....ils sont penible....pour avoir la BD de Roberto c'est du sport...enfin, ils ont fini par la commander, il y en aura en catalogne dès Jeudi ....
avis aux catalans...

je viens de recevoir le magazine photo...je sais pas pourquoi, je ne suis pas abonné....
bon, je vous laisse, je vais decouvrir ce mag...


----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2005)

:love: moi j'adore cet abat-jour... je sais qu'il est là...  et dans la nuit c'est rassurant... allumé jusque tard...


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

Au fait Stook, il vient de quel manga ton avatar?


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Au fait Stook, il vient de quel manga ton avatar?



le manga c'est Naruto....et le personnage de mon avatar, Gaara du desert.......


----------



## katelijn (14 Avril 2005)

Là, je veux poster un pdf sur les accidents de moto à La Jamaïque. vBulletin n'en veut pas, trop gros  
Et je suis nulle en informatique :rose: 

Quelqu'un le veut par MP? Il vaut le détour.      :love:


----------



## lumai (14 Avril 2005)

Sinon, Poildep, fais attention à l'ampoule quand même ! Faudrait pas te retrouver avec de drôles de  cloques après !


----------



## Spyro (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le manga c'est Naruto....et le personnage de mon avatar, Gaara du desert...


Décidément, il faudra mettre ça dans la FAQ


----------



## katelijn (14 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si t'arrives à me faire sourire avec _des accidents de moto_, tu seras doué(e)...



Tu vas être ravie. :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, il faudra mettre ça dans la FAQ



je suis en train d'y refléchir......


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci...

c'est fou, je me disais la meme chose...... :love: 



> vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.



en tout cas, il me tarde Jeudi, depuis que je l'attends..... 
et en plus, il m'aura couté une fortune ton album...  
chaque fois que je vais a la Fnac, j'en pars avec quelque chose...aujourd'hui, c'est l'edition collector de Bernie...une superbe finition....je le conseille a tous, en plus du film, le Packaging est Enorme...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Je vais me décrasser puis manger


----------



## katelijn (14 Avril 2005)

Roberto, c'est quoi ce truc???
Je ne comprends pas l'anglais

The message you sent requires that you verify that you 
are a real live human being and not a spam source.

To complete this verification, simply reply to this message and leave
the subject line intact.

The headers of the message sent from your address are show below:


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là mon beau-frère bouquine en rigolant , iTunes© déverse un flot énorme _"Three Little Birdies Down Beats"_ des Chemical Brothers, à fond, les bébés se tortillent en se marrant, ambiance boite, le voisin on l'emmerde, y nous fait chier la nuit avec son home cinema...



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

moi je suis là, et vous?


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Avril 2005)

Pareil.

Ca va princess ?

Waoou 1er fois que je tapelle princess :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Avril 2005)

Parait que pour flooder faut te dire juste un "ca va"


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, c'est quoi ce truc???
> Je ne comprends pas l'anglais
> 
> The message you sent requires that you verify that you
> ...



"Le message que vous avez envoyé nécessite de vérifier que vous êtes un humain en chair et en os et non une source de spam.

Pour valider cette vérification, répondez simplement à ce message en laissant intact le sujet.

Les en-têtes du message que vous avez envoyé de votre adresse sont montrés ci-dessous :"


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

Sont cons ces américains


----------



## Nephou (14 Avril 2005)

moi je préfère les abat-jour aux rabat-joie 

_non, juste comme ça, en passant_


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2005)

Librairie Azimuts, Montpellier.
Stock de Roberto et Pépita : -1 

Pour un anniversaire , parce que le mien je l'attends toujours


----------



## katelijn (14 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> "Le message que vous avez envoyé nécessite de vérifier que vous êtes un humain en chair et en os et non une source de spam.
> 
> Pour valider cette vérification, répondez simplement à ce message en laissant intact le sujet.
> 
> Les en-têtes du message que vous avez envoyé de votre adresse sont montrés ci-dessous :"



Merci macmarco


----------



## Babouel (14 Avril 2005)

ça y est j'ai pris mes cachets.

Et ça va bocou mieux


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me décrasser puis manger



d'un oeil distrait j'ai lu : "ja vais me caresser puis manger" !!! :affraid:    :mouais: ...

désolé.. c'est le printemps... et 5 jours de céliba...     :rateau:    :love:  :love:


----------



## Babouel (14 Avril 2005)

Enfin, quand je dis beaucoup mieux, j'exagère peut-être.


----------



## Macounette (14 Avril 2005)

Tidjû 10 pages en 1 jour :mouais: pas le courage de tout lire 
Je vous souhaite quand même une excellente soirée :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, quand je dis beaucoup mieux, j'exagère peut-être.



t'as pas fini de déconner avec la caméra de surveillance !?  
c'est un hopital psychiatrique sérieux ici... non mais !!...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> d'un oeil distrait j'ai lu : "ja vais me caresser puis manger" !!! :affraid:    :mouais: ...
> 
> désolé.. c'est le printemps... et 5 jours de céliba...     :rateau:    :love:  :love:



J'ai fait ça aussi


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai vu en vrai et franchement, ce jour là, il était complètement allumé.


 Pas tout à fait. Je clignotais, comme d'hab.


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout à fait. Je clignotais, comme d'hab.


 Coucou Poildep ! 

Va vraiment falloir que je t'invite un de ces quatre pour prendre un peu de tes nouvelles, ça fait trop un bail cette fois !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

on fait quoi la?   

on boit un apero ?
on passe a table?
on fait regime? ?


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, quand je dis beaucoup mieux, j'exagère peut-être.


T'as sniffé le verre qu'il nous restait d'hier ou quoi? :rateau:


----------



## Babouel (14 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> T'as sniffé le verre qu'il nous restait d'hier ou quoi? :rateau:




Non, mais j'ai marché d'ssus?

 :sleep: 

Meme pas mal!


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

ça va viendre :rateau:


----------



## Babouel (14 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ça va viendre :rateau:



C'est pas que j'm'emmerde en ta compagnie, bien au contraire
( ah, oui, c'est vrai faut pas te contrarier? )

mais je dois vraiment bosser encore pas mal alorre jevévoukité.

Salut et que la Schtuss soit avec toi.


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

OOOh cinéphile le mec :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on fait quoi la?
> 
> on boit un apero ?
> on passe a table?
> on fait regime? ?



On mange un dessert


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> On mange un dessert



chiche , top là  

quoi comme?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Je ne veux pas m'imposer, disons une pèche Melba dans son verre en forme de cygne.

Merci :love:


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

Une part de tarte aux fraises avec un Ice Tea Mangue pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

banana split , beaucoup de choco fondant et noisette sans chantilly  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Elle va se crever à la tache la pauvre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

je vais demander l'aide a bioman   

si le cop's a bien compris il a 6 vis dans son bras     


c'est bon non pour mixer le fruits ?


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Avril 2005)

[note]bouler stookdes que je peux parcequ'il écoute les clash[/note]

Je me disais, pourquoi ca rame autant ??? 
Je viens de m'apercevoir que windows télécharge ses mises à jours


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> [note]bouler stookdes que je peux parcequ'il écoute les clash[/note]
> 
> Je me disais, pourquoi ca rame autant ???
> Je viens de m'apercevoir que windows télécharge ses mises à jours



'tain.....on ecoute pas les clash sur du windows......


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain.....on ecoute pas les clash sur du windows......


Grave


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Avril 2005)

Avec Itunes aussi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Avec Itunes aussi...



c'est deja un moindre mal...... :mouais:


----------



## Hamster de combat (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voir le store apple etudiant.....
> est que c'est obligé d'avoir 18 ans?
> sa marche pas pour fifille qui est au lycée et 17 ans ?


Bah déjà elle est pas étudiante c'est mal barré.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Bah déjà elle est pas étudiante c'est mal barré.






pffff je le savais !!!!!!    

des qu'elle rentre des vacances je lui dit d'arreter des chaufffer les sieges et d'aller travailler !!!! :mouais: 




ps : merci  :love:


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je viens de la Flaque de Perpignan....piou....ils sont penible....pour avoir la BD de Roberto c'est du sport...enfin, ils ont fini par la commander



Moi qui râlais comme tout, hier, de Paris 

- avec ses manifs qui générent des bouchons monstres,

- avec son maire qui met tout en sens unique

-> bouchons + sens interdit = gros m----

Mais, au moins à Paris ... tralala ... on peut s'acheter THE BD dès le jour de la sortie !!

























 nananèreueueueueu


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui râlais comme tout, hier, de Paris
> 
> - avec ses manifs qui générent des bouchons monstres,
> 
> ...



oui, mais nous on est en T-shirt......


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais nous on est en T-shirt......



Pas besoin de soleil dehors,

quand on a Roberto dedans ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> nananèreueueueueu



*C'EST QUOI TOUTE CETTE MÉNAGERIE ? ! ? ! ? ! ? 
*

  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *C'EST QUOI TOUTE CETTE MÉNAGERIE ? ! ? ! ? ! ?
> *
> 
> :rateau:



rien, juste une parigot qui fait la maline......


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *C'EST QUOI TOUTE CETTE MÉNAGERIE ? ! ? ! ? ! ?
> *
> 
> :rateau:



C'est pô une ménagerie, c'est mon reflet a moi, chez moi, dans ma galerie des glaces.

(ben ouhais, j'ai un pyjama vert, et alors ???)


----------



## Macoufi (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> rien, juste une parigot qui fait la maline......



J'te permets pas de me traiter de parigot.

ça ne fait qu'un tiers de ma vie que j'suis là.

J'suis p't'être même plus méridionale que toi, alors ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> J'suis p't'être même plus méridionale que toi, alors ...



ça....rien n'est moins sur.......ou alors il faut remonter des dizaines de generation en arriere.....


   


[edit] j'avais lu meditérraneenne.....pas meridionale......[/edit]


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais demander l'aide a bioman
> 
> si le cop's a bien compris il a 6 vis dans son bras
> 
> ...



Whaou, 6 vis ! Va y avoir de l'ambiance à la maison quand y va commencer ses préparatifs.     



PS : parce que 6 vis pacem parabellum ... Arf


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

*Oyé, Oyé, braves gens, je vous demande une seconde d'attention.....* 

et voila, depuis le 25 novembre 2004 que je suis avec vous et a raison d'un peu plus de 21 messages jours, me voila à 3000 post.......

je tiens donc a m'excuser pour tous les tords occasionés.......
desole d'avoir du lire autant de c******
et merci pour le reste........

3000....je ne suis pas peu fier.......mais quel branleur.....    

*Vous pouvez vous disperser....merci !*


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

les ketchups c'est rien que des floudeurs


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> les ketchups c'est rien que des floudeurs



avec le Global comme leader....on ne peut faire autrement......


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Tu es dans un bon rythme dis donc


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tu es dans un bon rythme dis donc




ça se travaille....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Au lieu de travailler quoi


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2005)

jaloux ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Non :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de travailler quoi



rigolo, je bosse quand tu ne me vois pas sur le forum.....c'est un sacre boulot.....
je ne m'arrete pas....c'est terrible....      
on dirait pas comme ça....    


ps: tu devrais.....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Non franchement on ne se doute pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Non franchement on ne se doute pas



c'est a cause des 35 heures....et en plus dans ma boite on est a 32 sur l'annee a cause des horaires decales...


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :love: moi j'adore cet abat-jour... je sais qu'il est là...  et dans la nuit c'est rassurant... allumé jusque tard...



C'est peut-être rassurant mais c'est un peu pénible une fois sur deux, j'ai la chanson de Nougaro "le rouge et le noir" qui débarque dans ma tête


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je viens de la Flaque de Perpignan....piou....ils sont penible....pour avoir la BD de Roberto c'est du sport...enfin, ils ont fini par la commander, il y en aura en catalogne dès Jeudi ....



T'es pas allé voir chez "Bédé en bulle". Peut-être l'ont-ils ? J'essaierai de passer voir ce week-end.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas allé voir chez "Bédé en bulle". Peut-être l'ont-ils ? J'essaierai de passer voir ce week-end.



quand j'y suis passé, j'ai regardé et il l'avait pas...donc j'ai supposé qu'a la FNAC, il le commanderait plus facilement, mais j'aurai du demander a BeB.......


----------



## Foguenne (15 Avril 2005)

Là, je rentre du boulot, je vais dormir un peu et ensuite WE de fête !!!!


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à préciser que j'ai heeeeu... jamais rencontré Blan.... heu _cette charmante jeune femme_


_

Et pourtant, elle a une vocation de martyr  _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> quand on a Roberto dedans ...




*Roberto, t'es certain sur de pas la connaître ?*

 :mouais:  
 


Enfin, quand je dis t'es sur, euh, je me comprends...
 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pascal 77 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, mais tu aurais pu préciser les pages roses *DU DICTIONNAIRE*, vu que depuis nombre d'années, elles n'y sont plus, il y aura surement des esprits naïfs (tordus ?) pour penser à celles du minitel.


----------



## Macounette (15 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Whaou, 6 vis ! Va y avoir de l'ambiance à la maison quand y va commencer ses préparatifs.
> 
> 
> 
> PS : parce que 6 vis pacem parabellum ... Arf


     



			
				la bête machine à bouler a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2005)

encore dix jours avant le ski


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> encore dix jours avant le ski



T'es sur, pour cette année ? Parce que vu la série que t'as entamé, je voudrais pas te mettre la scoumoune, mais la suite logique de ton affirmation, ce pourrait-être "encore 11 jours avant le platre" :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Roberto, t'es certain sur de pas la connaître ?*
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Déjà sa main gauche ignore ce que fait sa main droite, alors le reste...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur, pour cette année ? Parce que vu la série que t'as entamé, je voudrais pas te mettre la scoumoune, mais la suite logique de ton affirmation, ce pourrait-être "encore 11 jours avant le platre" :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Attends, j'y suis pas encore. Qui sait ce qu'il peut se passer en 10 jours?...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Attends, j'y suis pas encore. Qui sait ce qu'il peut se passer en 10 jours?...



Bon, j'vais essayer de te construire un fer à cheval en trèfles à quatre feuilles, ça pourra te servir !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'vais essayer de te construire un fer à cheval en trèfles à quatre feuilles, ça pourra te servir !



Merci! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ce soir je descends à la cave dépoussiérer mon mono et mes pompes de ski...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

quel oiseau de malheur ce Pascal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Ce soir je descends à la cave dépoussiérer mon mono et mes pompes de ski...



Oula !! :affraid: .... fais bien attention dans l'escalier...    :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)

Tenez, je vous ramène un petit souvenir de mon p'tit tour sur le site de Libé     

http://www.lepapeestmort.com/


----------



## Franswa (15 Avril 2005)

Salut !!! Je suis de retour chez moi 
La soirée était longue...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

bof bof, moi je vais griller un poulet
tout en attendant avec imatience un coup de fil


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout en attendant avec imatience un coup de fil



j'ai égaré ton n°


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

cher lemmy, cette fois c'est trop      

je ne te le passera plus na !!!! :hein: 

je te l'avais bien dit de te le faire tatuer !!!!  

ben sinon, cette fois c'est pas ton coup de tel que j'attends
mais celui pour savoir si la place est a  moi


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

je reviens de la sécu, agreablement surpris : - de 10 minutes pour créer mon dossier, personne à l'acceil sourainte et sympa... Que du bonheur!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cher lemmy, cette fois c'est trop
> je te l'avais bien dit de te le faire tatuer !!!!



j'ai pas les oreilles assez grandes


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> je reviens de la sécu, agreablement surpris : - de 10 minutes pour créer mon dossier, personne à l'acceil sourainte et sympa... Que du bonheur!





    

va jouer au loto ce soir , c'est ton jour de chance !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas les oreilles assez grandes



attends ...je vais verifier les photos      :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> va jouer au loto ce soir , c'est ton jour de chance !!!!!


Ben non, justement, j'a usé mon quota de chance pour aujourd'hui, il ne reste rien pour le loto...


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

*Là, il est midi et des brouettes (voire presque la demie), j'ai faim, j'ai soif, je suis fatigué  :sleep: (à mort), je ne sais pas où est ma maman   , MAIS, je suis heureux   , car nous sommes vendredi, je termine à 15.30 ET je ne travaille pas LUNDI !!!    *


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)

*Là, il est midi et des brouettes (voire presque treize heures moins le quart), j'ai mangé, j'ai bu, je suis pas encore fatigué (mais ça va pas tarder), je sais que ma maman doit être tranquille chez elle   , MAIS, je suis malheureux   , car nous sommes vendredi, je pars bosser, je termine à 21.30 ET je remet ça LUNDI !!!    *


----------



## nonos (15 Avril 2005)

salut le bar juste un coucou en passant 
je suis a tours pour quelques jours


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *........ET je remet ça LUNDI !!!    *


*DOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAGE !!!!!   mais bon je suis de tout coeur avec toi   et tiens, une boule pour la route * !!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Bon ben je retourne à l'école


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *DOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAGE !!!!!   mais bon je suis de tout coeur avec toi   et tiens, une boule pour la route * !!



Tiens, me gourre-je, ou ton avatar a été bricolé à partir d'Omer Simpson ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, me gourre-je, ou ton avatar a été bricolé à partir d'Omer Simpson ?


*Bien vu,   c'est un spécial "fan de Bowie" mais j'en ai d'autres avec le Simpson, si ça t'intéresse*


----------



## sofiping (15 Avril 2005)

suis pas trés active du clavier en ce moment , par contre ," j'essuis" de prés vos délires déroulant ....et vous me faites bien marrer     

Petite anecdote : depuis deux jours , j'aide une copine a tuteurer ses jeunes pieds de vignes , ce travail etant beaucoup moins pénible pour mes neurones que pour mon dos delicat , mes pensées se mirent a voyager jusqu'a ce bar .....
Je pensais a ces vignes qui produiront bientôt , aprés quelques transformations , un petit "cote du rhone" que certain d'entre vous , j'en suis sure , retrouverons dans leur verre     
Alors , juste comme ça : A VOTRE SANTé


----------



## duracel (15 Avril 2005)

J'ai une sacrée gueule de bois. Une terrible comme je n'en avais pas eu depuis longtemps.
Je commence seulement à émerger.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Bien vu,   c'est un spécial "fan de Bowie" mais j'en ai d'autres avec le Simpson, si ça t'intéresse*



Joey Ramone? ... :love:


----------



## mado (15 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> suis pas trés active du clavier en ce moment , par contre ," j'essuis" de prés vos délires déroulant ....et vous me faites bien marrer
> 
> Petite anecdote : depuis deux jours , j'aide une copine a tuteurer ses jeunes pieds de vignes , ce travail etant beaucoup moins pénible pour mes neurones que pour mon dos delicat , mes pensées se mirent a voyager jusqu'a ce bar .....
> Je pensais a ces vignes qui produiraient bientôt , aprés quelques transformations , un petit "cote du rhone" que certain d'entre vous , j'en suis sure , retrouverons dans leur verre
> Alors , juste comme ça : A VOTRE SANTé


 
Une cuvée Macgé ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une sacrée gueule de bois. Une terrible comme je n'en avais pas eu depuis longtemps.
> Je commence seulement à émerger.



A la tienne


----------



## Babouel (15 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas fini de déconner avec la caméra de surveillance !?
> c'est un hopital psychiatrique sérieux ici... non mais !!...



T'as reconnu les lieux????
Dis rien ou v'ont m'débrancher??

Je serais obligé de me rabattre sur le minitel de la chambre 35
et j'te dis pas l'merdier.


Chhuuuttttt !


----------



## duracel (15 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> A la tienne



Tssss, pas la peine d'en rajouter.... :hosto:


----------



## Pitt (15 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une sacrée gueule de bois. Une terrible comme je n'en avais pas eu depuis longtemps.
> Je commence seulement à émerger.


Duracel, le toubib a ce qu'il te faut:


----------



## Foguenne (15 Avril 2005)

Là, je prépare mon sac pour mon w-e. 

Raaaaaaa, ça va être top.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2005)

Profite, gamin. Profite...


----------



## sofiping (15 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Une cuvée Macgé ?



eh bien non , ses raisins vont direct a la cooperative , la copine a trés peu de vignes , c'est pas son metier


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Je viens de rentrer pour un bon WE


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy va entrer à l'Olympe de MacGénération :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

ce felin boit !


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2005)

signature de Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Remember the death is not the end .... but only a transition.




Elle me fait penser à cette chanson.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy va entrer à l'Olympe de MacGénération :affraid: :affraid:



Cela arrive même aux pires d'entre nous


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de rentrer pour un bon WE


 rentrer de week end un vendredi, voilà une belle leçon de savoir vivre :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy va entrer à l'Olympe de MacGénération :affraid: :affraid:




oh, put1 !!!!     :rateau:


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

tiens, il fait soleil.


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Avril 2005)

Chez moi il pleut et j'ai raté mon test de maths, à la rentrée c'est le brevet blanc.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> rentrer de week end un vendredi, voilà une belle leçon de savoir vivre :rateau:



Tu l'as dit cocotte :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens, il fait soleil.


ah ouais !!!     
non, rien, chez moi aussi...


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

Enfin les vacances 
Je suis allé à la Flaque ® de nantes, et j'ai vu l'oeuvre de maitre Roberto..... le mois prochain, je l"'achete.


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> :love:
> :love:
> 
> ...



Je crois que je vais que je vais acheter ce magnifique volume pour mon popa pour son anniv, exactement le genre d'humour qui pue qu'il aime 

Hé la suite c'est pour quand? :love:


----------



## Macoufi (16 Avril 2005)

Un petit coucou

j'suis complétement  :sleep: 

Bon week-end  !


----------



## lumai (16 Avril 2005)

Là, je viens de réaliser que l'anniversaire de ma mère c'était hier et pas aujourd'hui...  :affraid:

'Vais aller passer un coup de fil, moi !


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

ça c'est LA boulette :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

Là je vais me la couler douce tout le vik-ind :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Avril 2005)

*Là, chères amies, chers amis, vous tous ici présents, alors que l'heure ne s'y prête plus du tout,  je vais faire une chose surprenante incroyable des plus folles sous vos yeux ébahis : 

Je vais boire une verre de ©Coca Cola©*

               :


----------



## Macoufi (16 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Là, chères amies, chers amis, vous tous ici présents, alors que l'heure ne s'y prête plus du tout,  je vais faire une chose surprenante incroyable des plus folles sous vos yeux ébahis :
> 
> Je vais boire une verre de ©Coca Cola©*
> 
> :



N'oublie pas tes cachets avec ... 


 :rateau:  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas tes cachets avec ...
> 
> 
> :rateau:  :hein:  :mouais:


le rhum existe en cachet mainant ?


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le rhum existe en cachet mainant ?


Ben chez moi le Rhum il est cachet dans une armoire fermée à clef, mais sinon......   


Bon, j'y vais moi hein .... :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Avril 2005)

Ah !! j'ai enfin finit de tout formater et de tout réinstaller sur mon PC.
Pourquoi ? un virus ? d'où il sort  ? de l'email avec pièce jinte que j'ai machinalement ouvert, un exe qui a lancé une fenêtre du bloc notes marquées "sorry" :rateau:
Résultat pus moyen de mettre en route norton (au passage c'est de la *****) et de se connecter.

Mais bon, la réinstallation s'est passée sans encombre.
Tout de même, à quelques semaine du switch .
:love:

Enfin, juste pour dire que je suis de retour.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben chez moi le Rhum il est cachet dans une armoire fermée à clef, mais sinon......
> 
> 
> Bon, j'y vais moi hein .... :rateau:



Ben chez moi y'en a que des bouteilles vides

d't'façon ce s'rait pas la peine de ranger la bouteille dans l'armoire...
 d't'façon, y'a pas d'armoire...


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

avril


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> avril


 mais


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

:love: :love: Là j'écris mon 2000ème message. :love: :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: Là j'écris mon 2000ème message. :love: :love:



Eh bien, bravo   faut fêter ça


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: Là j'écris mon 2000ème message. :love: :love:




   et en plus tu passes la barre des 2000    yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :love:


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et en plus tu passes la barre des 2000    yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :love:


 incroyable ces coincidences quand même :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et en plus tu passes la barre des 2000    yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :love:


  c'est vrai en plus ! chuis toute zémue     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous, bravo Macounette :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: Là j'écris mon 2000ème message. :love: :love:



Cool, te voilà un grand volcan, à présent  Bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

bonne chance roberto      :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (16 Avril 2005)

et si tu mets quelques casseroles dessus, c'est encore mieux


----------



## katelijn (16 Avril 2005)

je crois que j'ai enfin trouvée le truc pour mettre mon pdf en ligne. :rose: 
enfin, j'espère   
A force de réduire, d'enregistrer n'importe ou, trouve plus rien   :mouais: 
J'en a encore pour un bout de temps   

Robertav, ça va mieux?


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Cool, te voilà un grand volcan, à présent  Bravo !


areu :bebe: merchi :love:
Je ne suis pas encore au niveau du Nevado Ojols del Salado (6885m), mais je m'applique en essayant de pas trop flooder de lave :casse: [size=-1] [/size]


----------



## katelijn (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> areu :bebe: merchi :love:
> Je ne suis pas encore au niveau du Nevado Ojols del Salado (6885m), mais je m'applique en essayant de pas trop flooder de lave :casse: [size=-1] [/size]



  

Tant qu'il n'y à pas de soufre


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, ça va mieux?



comme un samedi tres ennuyeux        



 :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

je viens de faire une AES mini pour le café  avec Lio :love:

ici :love:
et là


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je viens de faire une AES mini pour le café  avec Lio :love:
> 
> ici :love:
> et là





va être jaloux, le vadrouilleur...  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

Il habite à 500 m de chez moi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

On se marre bien on dirait


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là comme mon bébé est réveillé et que *mon voisin aime bien les machines* qui montent dans les tours, je lui ai mis la mienne.
> Programme blanc et couleurs peu sale MAIS avec *essorage long.*
> 
> :love:


 
t'as un sujet tout trouvé pour le tome2 :
Roberto et Pepita contre les voisins
(le retour de la vengeance, ½uf corse)
D


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comme un samedi tres ennuyeux
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:



 Un café ?


----------



## dool (16 Avril 2005)

Bon là j'attend que l'horloge tourne plus vite pour peut-être voir la bouille de 3 fréquenteurs de la cave A LA TELE !
:love:
Je repérerais le T-shirt de métaleux du mileu


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je viens de faire une AES mini pour le café  avec Lio :love:
> 
> ici :love:
> et là


très cool  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon là j'attend que l'horloge tourne plus vite pour peut-être voir la bouille de 3 fréquenteurs de la cave
> :love:
> Je repérerais le T-shirt de métaleux du mileu



Bassman le métalleux à la cave, rien que de très normal


----------



## molgow (16 Avril 2005)

Là j'essaie de ranger les bouteilles dans mon sac de telle sorte que le goulot de la bouteille de Martini ne sorte pas du sac 
Bah oui sinon la moitié des gens vont me prendre pour un alcoolique et l'autre moitié va se foutre de moi parce que je transporte de l'alcool de fillette


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2005)

Trunck monkey


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Je vais manger puis me laver


----------



## Franswa (16 Avril 2005)

comment ça va bien ici là maintenant ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger puis me laver


 C'est samedi, le jour du bain ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un café ?




oui merciiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

je viens de me reveiller d'une petite sieste  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> areu :bebe: merchi :love:
> Je ne suis pas encore au niveau du Nevado Ojols del Salado (6885m), mais je m'applique en essayant de pas trop flooder de lave :casse: [size=-1] [/size]



Attends, ch'suis doué pour les langues : Nevado, ça doit vouloir dire montagne, ou kekchose comme ça, ojo, c'est quoi ? au jus ? "montagne au jus de salade" ? c'est un nom bizarre pour un volcan, non ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2005)

Une sieste à 19h37


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Une sieste à 19h37



Il n'y a pas d'heure pour les braves !  :rateau:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Une sieste à 19h37



a 17h passé je suis allée constater si le divan etait confortable
et puis plaffff  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais un drôle de bruit quand tu tombes dans le sommeil !
> :mouais:
> :love:




ça doit etre la fautes aux vegetations  :rose:


----------



## dool (16 Avril 2005)

Il est beau mon Bassou a la télé :love: ...par contre le Grug il a pas l'air photogénique  la caméra l'a fuit


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Attends, ch'suis doué pour les langues : Nevado, ça doit vouloir dire montagne, ou kekchose comme ça, ojo, c'est quoi ? au jus ? "montagne au jus de salade" ? c'est un nom bizarre pour un volcan, non ?


   
nevado = enneigé
ojols = ... heu :rose: faute d'orthographe  en fait c'est ojos = yeux
salado = heu... salé... ? 

... heu.... la montagne enneigée qui se prend pour l'oeil de sel ?  :bebe:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

le je fais la maj a 10.3.9 et prepare le café pour belle famille


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

J'ai mangé un beau poulet, miam.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

je mangera plus tard , quand il seont partis


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

J'espère pas trop tard pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

m'en fou      

je veux perdre 6 kg


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Mise à jour faite pour moi aussi, m'en vais me faire un bon caoua :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> m'en fou
> 
> je veux perdre 6 kg


 moi je veux en gagner 10 !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mise à jour faite pour moi aussi, m'en vais me faire un bon caoua :love:


Quoi ???


----------



## Macounette (16 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ???


Ben un caoua, quoi !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Merci de l'info


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Avril 2005)

tiens c'est marrant, je l'aurais plutot ecrit "kawa" moi...
... :mouais:
qu'est-ce qu'on rigole dis donc...  :sleep:


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

C'est ce que je pensais aussi mais on m'a dit que ça s'écrivait "caoua" (lien à l'appui). Si je le retrouve (le lien) je le poste ici. 
Et maintenant :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je pensais aussi mais on m'a dit que ça s'écrivait "caoua" (lien à l'appui). Si je le retrouve (le lien) je le poste ici.
> Et maintenant :sleep:



En fait, ça peut s'écrire caoua ou kaoua, mais kawa, c'était pour mon 400 S3, c'est l'abréviation pour Kawasaki.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais un drôle de bruit quand tu tombes dans le sommeil !
> :mouais:
> :love:



C'est parce qu'elle s'est endormie en sursaut !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce qu'elle s'est endormie en sursaut !



celui-ci lui va à ravir d'ailleurs


----------



## Franswa (17 Avril 2005)

je reviens d'une fête un peu ratée... (normal quand on se retrouve à foutre le bordel chez le voisin d'un pote, ça fait pas plaisir )
Mais bon, je suis tjs là


----------



## Macoufi (17 Avril 2005)

J'arrive un peu tard, on dirait...

Y'a plus personne ???   

Moi, ce soir c'était :

assiette de charcut' - FONDUE - fraises à la chantilly

et là, j'viens de grignoter quelques petits biscuits au cacao de bas-rit-là...

         


Toutes mes félicitaions au *Volcan suisse* !   


*Roberto* , MDR la "guerre sonore" avec les voisins.

Nous, ici, dès qu'il fait (un peu) beau, y'a 3 gars du quartier qui sortent leurs saxo

et en jouent (enfin, essayent!)... fenêtres ouvertes. 

La dernière fois que notre plus proche voisin s'y ait essayé, 

zhom a sorti une espèce de vielle trompette sortie de Genessézou,

celle que quand tu souffles dedans ça ressemble plus à un barissement d'éléphant.

Résultat garanti, on ne les entendus plus depuis !!!       

Par contre, toujours pas trouvé de parade aux perçeuses instempéstives.
Non contents d'avoir celles de la semaine (celles qu'on-a-pas-le-choix,
faut-bien-faire-avec parceque ce sont ceux du 11ème étage, bat B2, qui sont partis et 
l'agence refait l'appart, mais qu'emmerdent quand même bien pour les p'tites siestes, 
hein *Robertav* ? ), y'en a qui en sortent le dimanche...   

Tiens, j'vais peut-etre aller faire un tour chez les râleurs,

j'trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de , là...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> celui-ci lui va à ravir d'ailleurs







pffffffff , je peux meme plus faire ma sieste quand je veux !!!!      


resultat : 3h du mat et pas encore couché !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

le dvd de santana est en train de finir
je crois que apres je vais au lit essayer de m'endormir


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

deja debout roberto ?   

c'est dimanche tu sais , normalment cest jour de treve!!!  


    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Avril 2005)

Et oui mais comme samedi soir c'est tombé d'futal, faut qu'il récupère minou...


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> (...)assiette de charcut' - FONDUE - fraises à la chantilly
> (...)



Tiens, une amatrice de fromage fondue sous ces tropiques ? Helvète, savoyarde, fribourgeoise... bourguignonne, chinoise, bressane ? Au chocolat ?

je le note, je le note...

_[Note: éventuellement proposer à blandinewww soirée fondue]_


----------



## Franswa (17 Avril 2005)

bonzour  t'as pas un kiss cool ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

la je tourne en rond


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

Là je regarde la neige tomber depuis mon lit, une bonne tasse de café à la main et l'iBook sur les genoux... :love:


----------



## Franswa (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je tourne en rond


 essaye de tourner suivant d'autres formes  
En triangle, prépare bien avant de passer à l'étoile...


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

... et là je viens de me rendre compte que je suis rentrée à l'Olympe de MacGé :love: merci à ceux qui m'ont boulée pour mes 2000 :love: 

et d'ailleurs j'en profite honteusement de l'occasion pour incrémenter mon compteur de posts.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

je vais tourner dans la cuisine ,
faire sauter 3 steack et une salade verte !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais tourner dans la cuisine ,
> faire sauter 3 steack et une salade verte !!!



Salade verte sautée   c'est une recette italienne ? :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Salade verte sautée   c'est une recette italienne ? :mouais:




... ça doit être une déformation alsacienne


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

une salade verte campagnarde vous ne la faite pas sauter ?


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2005)

si, à la dynamite, mais en général c'est pas vraiment légal... 

Là je suis à la bourre pour aller au marché... j'ai des légumes à trouver pour la soupe de la semaine...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

Euh, au bout d'une semaine, elle est encore bonne la soupe ? :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je veux perdre 6 kg



Je viens de faire -9kg  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire -9kg  :rateau:



*t'as enlevé ton casque et ton armure ?*


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

Nan, j'ai optimisé le recyclage des composants  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan, j'ai optimisé le recyclage des composants  :rateau:



Traduit en français, ça veut dire qu'il à renoncé à son humour


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

Meuh non, chuis pas si lourd que çà  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire -9kg  :rateau:



envoie moi un mp enflammée de tous tes secrets !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

la j'ecoute bruel .......si on se donnait rdv dans 10 ans


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la j'ecoute bruel .......si on se donnait rdv dans 10 ans


Eh, tu vas pas me croire, mais je reviens tout juste (à l'instant même, l'horloge du Net faisant foi) de la place des grands hommes, et j'y pensais justement, à cette chanson !! (bien que je ne sois pas un fan fou furieux de Patriiiiiiick)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

j'essaie vaguement de me reveiller de ma sieste

je termine mon café/clope et je pars


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

A+ robertav


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> envoie moi un mp enflammée de tous tes secrets !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Pas possible : j'ai connais rien à toutes ces conneries de régime... C'est ma femme qui gère : elle me dit _Aujourd'hui, tu manges ç à, çà et çà, rien d'autre_ et vala


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

Haha, au moins t'es pas difficile toi  Personnellement, *la* vraie solution selon moi c'est de manger de tout (comme d'hab quoi, donc des crasses aussi de temps en temps c'est tellement bon :love:  ) mais surtout de FAIRE DU SPORT !!! Allez on s'bouge un peu :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Avril 2005)

WAooouu !!! Vous savez quoi ?
Le magnétoscope est cassé, il n'enregistre plus !! Ma maman veut le changer et j'ai soumis m'idée d'un magnétoscope numérique (un disque dur, quoi vous voyez ?)
Elle a dit : Oui j'en ai entendu parler, on va regarder !

C'est de la bombe...

:love:

--> En attendant je vais faire un gateau au chocolat...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Super


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Super



Ca cuit...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

merde au regime, je commencera demain   

envoie moi une bonne grosse part avril  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Avril 2005)

Je part à linstant vérifier la cuisson !


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Avril 2005)

Le moule dégueule de tous les bords, je viens d'installer le papier d'alu pour ne pas trop me faire allumer par Moman....

:love: princess


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

pfffffff      

a cause de toi je viens de manger 2 tablettes de toblerone    

et moi qui espere passer d'un bon 40 a un petit 40 voir 38    


et puis je comprends pas, j'aime pas le sucreries 
j'en mange rarement mais  depuis que je fais la fixette sur ma balance 
j'en mange et meme de trop  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2005)

Tu s'rais pas enceinte ; toi?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu s'rais pas enceinte ; toi?





t'as pas d'autre conneries a suggerer ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas d'autre conneries a suggerer ?



.... Ben ; je sais pas, moi.... Prise de poids ; envies subites et irraisonnées....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas d'autre conneries a suggerer ?



Ça s'rait pas la ménopause ? 


affraid: Aïe pas taper pas taper !  :casse: )


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui espere passer d'un bon 40 a un petit 40 voir 38


Euh, bon 40 -> 38, çà fait plus de 6 kg çà  




Allez courage


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas d'autre conneries a suggerer ?



tu vas faire de la peine à sonny


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, bon 40 -> 38, çà fait plus de 6 kg çà
> Allez courage



j'ai un tres bon 40       

et puis je reve pas , si je perd 3 kg sera deja pas mal !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'rait pas la ménopause ?
> 
> 
> affraid: Aïe pas taper pas taper !  :casse: )




suis pas loins tu sais      

mais de cela je m'en fiche completement , je me bourrera d'ormones !!


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un tres bon 40
> 
> et puis je reve pas , si je perd 3 kg sera deja pas mal !!



Passer de 40 à 38 cm, ça doit pas changer grand chose non ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Passer de 40 à 38 cm, ça doit pas changer grand chose non ?




toi retourne devant ton pc
laisse le mac a ta femme et tais toi 

tu comprends rien aux femmes !!!


----------



## Franswa (17 Avril 2005)

hmm... encore entrain de parler de poids... ça devient lourd à la fin


----------



## Babouel (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi retourne devant ton pc
> laisse le mac a ta femme et tais toi
> 
> tu comprends rien aux femmes !!!




Salut !!

J'ai un nouveau jeu du moment:

Tu regardes pas mon Pseudo
Tu essayes de deviner en qui je me suis déguisé
Tu essayes de deviner qui je suis.... :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu comprends rien aux femmes !!!




*Vous me permettrez d'opiner chère madame Robertav, que vous autres, représentantes du sexe dit faible ne comprenez pas grand chose aux hommes non plus...*


----------



## katelijn (17 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Salut !!
> 
> J'ai un nouveau jeu du moment:
> 
> ...



 :mouais: Chantal Goya? :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi retourne devant ton pc
> laisse le mac a ta femme et tais toi
> 
> tu comprends rien aux femmes !!!



Hi, hi...

Allez va, je vais encore être clément, tu vas juste tomber l'futal..


----------



## katelijn (17 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous me permettrez d'opiner chère madame Robertav, que vous autres, représentantes du sexe dit faible ne comprenez pas grand chose aux hommes non plus...*



Non, et c'est vachement pratique
 
J'essaye jamais


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Salut !!
> 
> J'ai un nouveau jeu du moment:
> 
> ...






arfffffffffff !!!!!      

les modos comment pouvez vous laisser passer cela  ???????     

PLAGIAT  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (17 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Non, et c'est vachement pratique
> 
> J'essaye jamais


 y a pas grand chose à comprendre...
Dans mon cas, c'est très simple


----------



## Franswa (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arfffffffffff !!!!!
> 
> les modos comment pouvez vous laisser passer cela  ???????
> 
> PLAGIAT  :mouais:


 En tout cas, ça fait peur... :mouais: beurkkkkkk


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hi, hi...
> 
> Allez va, je vais encore être clément, tu vas juste tomber l'futal..




pffffffff les hommes !!!!!!   

au lieu de me faire tomber le futal pour un non ou un oui
va regler le "probleme" avec babuel
tu va pas le laisser faire tranquillement ce bafouage , non ?   

il es où donc ton honneur de cherir et proteger ta femme ? !!!! :mouais:


----------



## Babouel (17 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Chantal Goya? :rose:



Bé non, perdu.
Bon faut dire que j'suis pas terrible en Robertav... Non plus !!!

Pourtant je fais des efforts, ma femme a pas aimé non plus,
je manque peut-être un peu de maquillage, rouge à lèvres, etc...


Va savoir?


----------



## katelijn (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff les hommes !!!!!!
> 
> au lieu de me faire tomber le futal pour un non ou un oui
> va regler le "probleme" avec babuel
> ...



tu tombes d'abord le futal
 
Après, il règle ton problème  
Faut tout leur apprendre, arghh les jeunes d'aujourd'hui


----------



## Babouel (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arfffffffffff !!!!!
> 
> les modos comment pouvez vous laisser passer cela  ???????
> 
> PLAGIAT  :mouais:



Bon, je vois que tu as découvert le pot aux roses!!!
En fait mon vrai pseudo est Jarod, un vrai caméléon ce Babouel !

Tiens et là qui c'est?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> En fait mon vrai pseudo est Jarod, un vrai caméléon ce Babouel !



Arturo Brachetti plutôt


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Tiens et là qui c'est?




c'est toi avec 20 ans en moins et des "poils" en plus !!!!      


serieusement, je vois un chanteur mais j'arrive pas a lui mettre un nom dessus


----------



## Babouel (17 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Arturo Brachetti plutôt



Mais je peux aussi me déguiser en Panthère si je veux....

Bonsoir et avec tous mes respects.


----------



## Babouel (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi avec 20 ans en moins et des "poils" en plus !!!!
> 
> 
> serieusement, je vois un chanteur mais j'arrive pas a lui mettre un nom dessus



Ouuuhh, ben y va être content Supermoquette!!!

Il est pourtant imité avec goût et classe, non????
 :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Mais je peux aussi me déguiser en Panthère si je veux....



Je trouve que le noir vous va très bien  Maquillage parfait 

PS: je la garde 



			
				babouel a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir et avec tous mes respects.


----------



## Franswa (17 Avril 2005)

hey moi aussi, je veux une version


----------



## Babouel (17 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que le noir vous va très bien  Maquillage parfait
> 
> PS: je la garde



Très honoré que cela te plaise.

... mais je garde quelques déguisements pour un peu plus tard.

( Pendant que j'y suis je voudrais remercier les quelques personnes qui m'ont noté
Vendredi, j'étais toucontan Komalécole, un vrai gamin ce Bab.... )

 :mouais:


----------



## Babouel (17 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hey moi aussi, je veux une version




Bien possible que ça arrive, j'ai jamais essayé en blond...


----------



## Franswa (17 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Bien possible que ça arrive, j'ai jamais essayé en blond...


 tu vas voir, ça fait un drole d'effet !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Mouah je commence déjà à m'endormir


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

pfffffff et mer.......   

l'homme au tel si je comprends bien son frere et sa (grosse , non, non elle est pas enceinte ) femme passent boire un café !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Y'a toujours des gens qui viennent chez toi dis donc


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

oui ..la belle famille viens souvent depuis que l'homme est devenu bionic   

sinon effectivement on a souvent des cop's a la maison le w.e. mais la 
l'homme est en arret pour un bon moment donc.......     


le pire c'etait quand on avait un zolie jardin / parc
par beau temp c'etait limite que je le loue pas !!!     

entre les comunions, naissances et anniversaires pas un w.e. nous a eté epargné !!!  

mais c'est genial les grandes tablées   avec les gents qu'on apprecie


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

Hop ! Me rev'là les aminches ! 
de retour de wikande 
Heureux de vous retrouver ! :love:


----------



## Macoufi (17 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une amatrice de fromage fondue sous ces tropiques ? Helvète, savoyarde, fribourgeoise... bourguignonne, chinoise, bressane ? Au chocolat ?



Fondue, chez moi, c'est *LA SEULE* , la vraie fondue savoyarde.

Les autres n'ont fait qu'emprunter ce noble nom pour justifier l'intérêt d'un truc qui nous fait tremper des aliments dans un truc chaud.
:hein: 

*Macounette* , la neige c'est plutôt 35 cm du côté lémanique ou plutôt 20, comme à Verbier ???

Ce soir, faut pas que je traîne, grosse crève à mon nez


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Avril 2005)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

En chaleur ?


----------



## Babouel (17 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tu vas voir, ça fait un drole d'effet !!!!!!



T'en auras droit à deux, toi !


----------



## Babouel (17 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hop ! Me rev'là les aminches !
> de retour de wikande
> Heureux de vous retrouver ! :love:




Salut l'homme heureux !
As-tu passé un excellent WE, j'ai beaucoup pensé à toi et
je me suis payé un casque tout neuf.
Amitiés


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> *Macounette* , la neige c'est plutôt 35 cm du côté lémanique ou plutôt 20, comme à Verbier ???


Du côté lémanique c'était effectivement plutôt 35 cm  chez moi un peu moins (20-25)...


----------



## Macoufi (17 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> chez moi un peu moins (20-25)...


Valais ?


----------



## Franswa (17 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> T'en auras droit à deux, toi !


 c'est que tu apprécies la blondeur


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Salut l'homme heureux !
> As-tu passé un excellent WE, j'ai beaucoup pensé à toi et
> je me suis payé un casque tout neuf.
> Amitiés


ça tombe bien j'étais à guérande ce WE, le pays du sel, si tu vois ce que je veux dire......


----------



## Babouel (17 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien j'étais à guérande ce WE, le pays du sel, si tu vois ce que je veux dire......



ARRRRÊÊTTEEEE !

C'est qui finirait par m'exciter, lui là !!!


 :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## Macoufi (17 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> ARRRRÊÊTTEEEE !
> 
> C'est qui finirait par m'exciter, lui là !!!
> 
> ...



C'est quOioiOiiii cette histoire de sel ???????


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> C'est quOioiOiiii cette histoire de sel ???????


Tu tiens vraiment à savoir?


----------



## Macoufi (17 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tu tiens vraiment à savoir?



Oooooooh Ooouiii !!!


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Avril 2005)

Je vais me coucher moi !
Bonne nuit à tous.

Et merci à ceux qui m'ont boulé aujourd'hui...
...et qui me bouleront encore 

:love:

Faites de beau rêves.


----------



## Franswa (17 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Oooooooh Ooouiii !!!


 Si tu commences à crier avant d'avoir commencé...


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Oooooooh Ooouiii !!!


Bon, si je te dis, gros sel, gravillon, verre pilé...... tu vois pas?   
Je peux pas dire ça tout fort sur un forum, ou alors pas avant minuit


----------



## katelijn (17 Avril 2005)

Là, j' écoute Hello papa tango charlie :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Un ptit verre de vin de 1992


----------



## Macoufi (17 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si je te dis, gros sel, gravillon, verre pilé...... tu vois pas?
> Je peux pas dire ça tout fort sur un forum, ou alors pas avant minuit



et tu me dis ça LE soir où j'ai une sinusite d'enfer qui m'expédie au lit de bonne heure ???

sauf si on peut rajouter du citron à ta liste...   :rose:   




			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si tu commences à crier avant d'avoir commencé...


Qu'en sais-tu ??? 
 :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> sauf si on peut rajouter du citron à ta liste...


Babouel t'en penses quoi?  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (17 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> et tu me dis ça LE soir où j'ai une sinusite d'enfer qui m'expédie au lit de bonne heure ???
> 
> sauf si on peut rajouter du citron à ta liste...   :rose:
> 
> ...


 j'en sais rien...
c'est toi qui a crié "ooooooohhhhh Ouuuuuuuiiiiii" :rose:


----------



## Babouel (17 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Babouel t'en penses quoi?  :rateau:



Moi j'dis que je peux ben ramener ma tronche de fruit....


....  J'la tiendrais !!!!!

Bon j'me fait engueuler par ma fille, alors j'y vais.


....  et avec une poignée de sable, celle-ci, non mais !!!!

Gueulez pas, elle est majeure>.

Salut et bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

BOUGE PAS BABOUEL, T'ES À 69 MESSAGES, J'ARIVE ! :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> BOUGE PAS BABOUEL, T'ES À 69 MESSAGES, J'ARIVE ! :rateau:


 Ouaip c'est maintenant ou jamais... à sa prochaine remarque, ça ne sera plus JAMAIS possible alors... cours!!!


----------



## Pierrou (17 Avril 2005)

Hop déjà fait en deux secondes, ya des oreilles de lapin sous le casque


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

Haha ok, mais ça casse quand même un peu le mythe que représente ton avatar quand même :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2005)

Ah ben ouais mais bon, faut dire ce qui est, et pis vader, question libido .... apres un bain de lave..... hum :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (18 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ouais mais bon, faut dire ce qui est, et pis vader, question libido .... apres un bain de lave..... hum :mouais: :rateau:


 ça l'a calmé, quoi que... :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

Au contraire, il est tout chaud maintenant :love: :style:


----------



## Franswa (18 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire, il est tout chaud maintenant :love: :style:


 ça fait moins cadavre...


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Fondue, chez moi, c'est *LA SEULE* , la vraie fondue savoyarde.


Je serai -presque- d'accord avec toi, on parle fromage ! La mienne est moins savoyarde qu'helvète, mais entre voisin-es, on devrait arriver à se comprendre quand même !  les frontières sont mouvantes en matière de goût.
Spécialité:
50% vacherin fribourgeois / 50% gruyère vieux
je suis arrivé jusqu'à 60% de vacherin mais au dessus, trop peur de la rater...   :love:

des fois, plus classique:
1/3 vacherin fribourgeois / 1/3 gruyère / 1/3 emmenthal et tilsit suivant le gout voulu

J'ai gouté au comté, en Bugey ou en Jura, mais suis moins fan ! même si toute fondue est bonne à prendre...

Pour les accrocs parisiens, très bonne fromagerie, rue de pyrénées (comme quoi  ! )/rue du retrait, dans le 20e ou on peut trouver même du "fribourg" pour une moitié-moitié et oh, exception, de l'étivaz, à déguster comme à l'alpage, près Chateau-d'Oex... En général, passez et commandez pour être sûr de l'approvisionnement, chez Le Lann.
Excellente viande séchée aussi pour vos raclettes, mais hors de prix...


----------



## mado (18 Avril 2005)

Bon je sais que le printemps se fait un peu attendre, mais de là à parler fondue(s) de bon matin... 

Moi j'ai eu de vrais croissants ce matin..  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je serai -presque- d'accord avec toi, on parle fromage ! La mienne est moins savoyarde qu'helvète, mais entre voisin-es, on devrait arriver à se comprendre quand même !  les frontières sont mouvantes en matière de goût.
> Spécialité:
> 50% vacherin fribourgeois / 50% gruyère vieux
> je suis arrivé jusqu'à 60% de vacherin mais au dessus, trop peur de la rater...   :love:
> ...



te tcheu tu t'y connais bien en suisse, ça te pose pas trop de problème avec ton entourage ?


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

Isolement, coupure avec l'entourage ?


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

300 ème Post !!!


----------



## katelijn (18 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> 300 ème Post !!!



Felicitations!
 :love: 

600 avant la fin des vacances?


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

Un challenge à 500 posts, serait plus raisonnable !
On tente les 500 !

Surtout que je risque bientôt de migrer vers le forum switch !


----------



## duracel (18 Avril 2005)

747, 

je suis un avion.


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Avril 2005)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

Va y'avoir une tournée d'ici peu...

 Duracel


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

Salut, me revoila!
Je sais que je vous ai manqué ce weekend, mais vous pouvez sécher vos larmes, je suis de retour.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

haaaaaaa la joie de l'administration !!!!     

et c'est pas la française la pire


----------



## MacEntouziast (18 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je serai -presque- d'accord avec toi, on parle fromage ! La mienne est moins savoyarde qu'helvète, mais entre voisin-es, on devrait arriver à se comprendre quand même !  les frontières sont mouvantes en matière de goût.
> Spécialité:
> 50% vacherin fribourgeois / 50% gruyère vieux
> je suis arrivé jusqu'à 60% de vacherin mais au dessus, trop peur de la rater...   :love:
> ...


Autre recette : 1/4 vacherin fribourgeois, 1/4 appenzel, 1/2 gruyère, ça dépote mon pote.
Pour l'adresse précise et le nom du fromager du XXème, je suis preneur. (Le Lann ?? c'est lui ?si oui Ok)
La plus dure à réaliser : 100% vacherin fribourgeois, à cause de la température à respecter !!!


----------



## pixelemon (18 Avril 2005)

en ce moment je crève la dalle au bureau... je rêve d'un BigMac et d'une boite de 9 sauce barbefesse... une Evian, un croque MacDo, et petite Potatoes sauce deluxe...

c'est bientôt pour moi le 3/4 d'heure américain 

bon appétit à tous ceux qui vont mieux (qualité) déjeuner que moi, donc tout le monde


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

Dans 6 jours je suis sur les pistes...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Dans 4 jours le WE


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

Dans 2h le sport


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2005)

Dans 1h, je sors


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

Dans 10 minutes, la bouffe...


----------



## Franswa (18 Avril 2005)

là maintenant, je recherche un stage dans une agence de création graphique à nantes ou vannes pour 4 semaines


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

mon programme a la date d'haujourdhui a 13h30

sortir acheter les clopes , entrainer l'homme a la fnac
(ben bientot la fete de mere, soit tiger soit isight   )
tout en evitant les magasins de jeux video   
ce soir je suis invité chez copine chiante pour diner 

demain: coiffure a 9h
depart a 10h pour strasbourg (papier consulat + shopping )
puis dans l'aprem on passera voir la soeur et l'entrainer chez ikea   

mercredi ; proposez, j'ai encore rien en vue  

jeudi : control de bioman a l'hopital de bale 

vendredi : chercher fifille qui rentre d'italie a la gare de bale

samedi et dimanche : programme pas encore programmé !!!


----------



## lumai (18 Avril 2005)

Un petit Earl Grey pour commencer l'après midi
:love:

_Le soleil passe à travers les gouttes de pluie sur mes fenêtres..._


----------



## Macoufi (18 Avril 2005)

:rateau:

Dormie comme une louche dans le potage.

Ablation de la narine gauche, oeil gauche bouffi,

joue gauche enflée, oreille gauche sifflante,

ganglions (tiens, j'l'avais jamais écrit celui-là) gauches en alerte maximale  :modo:


*Teo* , là, j'te suivrais pas. Moi, la recette, les proportions et origines     

Entre mon b-p restaurateur et son fils qui était donc à la bonne école , j'ai pas trop à m'en soucier ! 
Moi, mon job' c'est de goûter et d'apprécier !!!
Mais j'crois qu'eux, c'est plus la savoyarde (pas de vacherin)

Dernière fois que j'ai mangé une en Suisse, c'était à Sion je n'ai pas demandé à quoi elle était !! 
Surement au vacherin, j'ai surtout dégusté... 

Par contre, je sais le fromage que je préfére pour la raclette, celui qu'est en promo à 4,50 à Loclerc ou 4,90 à Monop'... 
j'en ai goûter des bien plus cher, bien plus affiné, raffiné... y'à pas photo.
Parce que là, j'veux bien m'en occuper, à part acheter la demie-meule, y'a rien à faire ! 
Sauf que maintenant, c'est fini les promos... pour un bon moment, encore   

*QUIIII A DIT qu'il y a une saison pour manger de la raclette ?  :hein:*


----------



## lumai (18 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:
> *QUIIII A DIT qu'il y a une saison pour manger de la raclette ?  :hein:*



Pas vraiment mais en plein été, c'est quand même bof bof moyen... remarque tu peux faire des économies d'énergie, vu qu'ça fond tout seul : plus besoin de machine à raclette :hein:


----------



## Macoufi (18 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment mais en plein été, c'est quand même bof bof moyen... remarque tu peux faire des économies d'énergie, vu qu'ça fond tout seul : plus besoin de machine à raclette :hein:


  
  

Ouais, sauf que tout dépend de *où* tu es, en plein été...

J'pense pas qu'en Bretagne ce soit très génant !!      ...


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> te tcheu tu t'y connais bien en suisse, ça te pose pas trop de problème avec ton entourage ?


12 ans à Genf  Vacances depuis tout minot pas loin... grand-père spécialiste en fondue... j'adore ça et en toute saison, et puis c'est si facile à faire ! avec une poire ou un pruneau à la fin... :love: Mon entourage apprécie, même si on me dit un peu lent par moment, pour me faire marcher... 
Faudra qu'on s'en fasse une si par hasard on se croise en aout... je serai par chez vous... 



			
				MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Autre recette : 1/4 vacherin fribourgeois, 1/4 appenzel, 1/2 gruyère, ça dépote mon pote.
> Pour l'adresse précise et le nom du fromager du XXème, je suis preneur. (Le Lann ?? c'est lui ?si oui Ok)
> La plus dure à réaliser : 100% vacherin fribourgeois, à cause de la température à respecter !!!


j'essaierai celle-là aussi. Oui le fromager c'est _Lelann_, y'a le meilleur boucher de la rue en face au même nom. Appelle-les avant pour être sur qu'ils en aient, en général, ils en ont ont mais pour des quantités inhabituelles, t'y prend pas au dernier moment !



			
				blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> (...) *QUIIII A DIT qu'il y a une saison pour manger de la raclette ?  :hein:*


Y'a pas... y'a pas de saison pour un met au fromage ! un de mes meilleures fondues, c'était en terrasse du _Café du Soleil_ au Petit-Saconnex*, un soir de presque canicule, en août 2002, par 29°C avec ma très chère Lisou. Une moitié-moitié.

* une adresse limite surévaluée mais cadre sympa et fondue correcte; de plus ma suissitude vient de ce petit village tout particulièrement... le temple, l'"intercon", la Pastorale...  les vaches qui me réveillaient le week-end, si si si en plein quartier des ambassades... 
La meilleure fondue de Genève est à Carouge comme on sait... parlez-en à Lemmy...


----------



## Franswa (18 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage !
> :rateau:


 merci  je suis dans la merde


----------



## Macoufi (18 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 12 ans à Genf  Vacances depuis tout minot pas loin...
> 
> * une adresse limite surévaluée mais cadre sympa et fondue correcte; de plus ma suissitude vient de ce petit village tout particulièrement...
> 
> La meilleure fondue de Genève est à Carouge comme on sait... parlez-en à Lemmy...



mais y'a des Suisses *partout* , ici...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> merci  je suis dans la merde



et ça va au niveau de l'odeur?


----------



## Franswa (18 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et ça va au niveau de l'odeur?


 Un peu de déo ne ferait pas de mal...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La meilleure fondue de Genève est à Carouge comme on sait... parlez-en à Lemmy...



avec, pour compléter, meringues à la crème double de Gruyère  :love: 



			
				blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> mais y'a des Suisses *partout* , ici...



pas Suisse, moi    mais gourmand   ... très


----------



## Macoufi (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas Suisse, moi    mais gourmand   ... très



Pas Suisse, toi ??

Dommage ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Pas Suisse, toi ??
> 
> Dommage ...



pourquoi, tu fais une fixation sur les Helvètes


----------



## Nephou (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi, tu fais une fixation sur les Helvètes


ben c&#8217;est juste qu&#8217;elle a besoin de bois pour le feu&#8230;  et comme l&#8217;Hevètes scie&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben c?est juste qu?elle a besoin de bois pour le feu?  et comme l?Hevètes scie? :rateau:



l'est dans un état, ç'ui-la...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> mais y'a des Suisses *partout* , ici...


hé oh calmos sinon je m'énerve dans un forum technique


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hé oh calmos sinon je m'énerve dans un forum technique



et un Suisse qui s'énerve    on aura tout vu


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hé oh calmos sinon je m'énerve dans un forum technique


chiche!!


----------



## Macoufi (18 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hé oh calmos sinon je m'énerve dans un forum technique


 pas dûr de faire apparaître ceux qu'on  :love: ... !!

 :mouais: 

Bon, là, faut que je sorte... dehors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'sens que je vais être aussi à l'aise que dans ma robe de baptême...


----------



## MacEntouziast (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> avec, pour compléter, meringues à la crème double de Gruyère  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> pas Suisse, moi    mais gourmand   ... très


 *Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, il me faut de la double crème de Gruyère TOUT DE SUITE * Lemmy c'est d'ta faute, fais ququechose ! Arrrgh, je meurs ..........


----------



## Nephou (18 Avril 2005)

Là ménant  je viens de terminer pour la troisième fois :rateau: deux flyer accompagnés de deux invitations sur quatre pages avec les coupons-réponse enveloppe-T qui vont bien sauf qu&#8217;à la Poste ils lambinent sérieux pour me donner les numéros d&#8217;autorisation.

Tiens j&#8217;ai oublié le feuillet recto-verso _food & beverage_ et les invitations à une rencontre avec le Président.

Je vous ai parlé de l&#8217;affiche d&#8217;enquête de motivation interne ?


:love: you all


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, il me faut de la double crème de Gruyère TOUT DE SUITE * Lemmy c'est d'ta faute, fais ququechose ! Arrrgh, je meurs ..........



voilà voilà


----------



## MacEntouziast (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> voilà voilà


*Arggggglllllllllllllllll*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

Bon allez, jpars au sport... plus tard que prévu, mais j'y vais quand même


----------



## MacEntouziast (18 Avril 2005)

*'ttention, j'passe à cent (100)*


----------



## MacEntouziast (18 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *'ttention, j'passe à cent (100)*


cent (100)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Je viens de finir un travail sur la mafia, je suis tranquille


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir un travail sur la mafia, je suis tranquille



C'est ce que tu crois... avec la Mafia, on n'est jamais tranquille...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

Si d'aventure quelqu'un peut m'aider...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

Salut a tous, me revoilou......


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous, me revoilou......



Salut Stook et merci...

Hé, t'as vu comment j'suis beau en Manga?......

Bon c'est pas du meilleur goût, mais je fais des efforts pour mon intégration.
Si mon médecin voit ça, y m'internent.

Bienvenue


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2005)

Et à part te dessiner, espece de petit mégalomane, tu fais quoi de ta vie?


----------



## Foguenne (18 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Salut Stook et merci...
> 
> Hé, t'as vu comment j'suis beau en Manga?......
> 
> ...



Je te préfère en Popol.    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que tu crois... avec la Mafia, on n'est jamais tranquille...


C'est sur pas avec


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et à part te dessiner, espece de petit mégalomane, tu fais quoi de ta vie?




OOOhhh !!
ça veut dire quoi mégalomane?
Je vais me faire en Superman, et là, et là, et là..


... on ira boire un coup en superhéros et on va toutes les tomber!!!

J'ai fait le plein de DUCROS et acheté du Guérande, ça ira pour une première sortie???


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Salut Stook et merci...
> 
> Hé, t'as vu comment j'suis beau en Manga?......
> 
> ...



Et là, soudain, je me demande si Babouel n'est pas complêtement à la masse?


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et là, soudain, je me demande si Babouel n'est pas complêtement à la masse?




Je CONFIRME !

Mais j'ai un peu peur que ma propre famille n'essaie l'internement.

M'en fous, j'me suis enfermé dans la chambre...

...Oh, merdouille, y'a pas de fenêtres et du matelas partout, même au plafond???

J'ai du commettre une erreur de parcours, sûr !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et là, soudain, je me demande si Babouel n'est pas complêtement à la masse?



tiens, toi aussi.....


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> OOOhhh !!
> ça veut dire quoi mégalomane?
> Je vais me faire en Superman, et là, et là, et là..
> 
> ...


Tu sais me parler toi :love:


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

NON ! Pas mon écran, NE TOUCHEZ PAS à mon écran !!!

Heuuu, y veulent tout m'enlever !

OOhhhh, Monsieur le Directeur....

Elle est bien jolie vot'femme, j'la r'connais pas, mais elle est très jolie comme ça toute de blanc vêtue !
QU'EST-CE QU'ELLE TIENT DANS LA MAIN????? C'est quoi ça ?

Aidez-moi vous, je crois que je me suis fait piéger...!!!


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2005)

Zavez raison les mecs, il va pas bien lui


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais me parler toi :love:




Bon j'ai quand même un peu mal à la tête sur le soir, mais ça va aller...
 :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> OOOhhh !!
> ça veut dire quoi mégalomane?
> Je vais me faire en Superman, et là, et là, et là..
> 
> ...


hé mec, super, c'est moi


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai quand même un peu mal à la tête sur le soir, mais ça va aller...
> :hein:


 Tu ferais bien d'arrêter la moquette


----------



## MacEntouziast (18 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai quand même un peu mal à la tête sur le soir, mais ça va aller...
> :hein:


Ouhla, garçon, ça va pas fort, va falloir faire un truc, allez, une FOSTER, quelques PRINGLES (SOUR/ONION) et ça repart


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hé mec, super, c'est moi




Tu tombes bien, toi le seul ami que j'aie en cet endroit....

D'abord Lausanne c'est super beau, y z'ont accueilli ma fille y'a pas longtemps
comme une princesse au ROYAL SAVOY, elle a dit que c'était super.

Hé, ce Week-end j'ai essayé pas mal de déguisements pour sortir et j'ai emballé sec...!

Mais là où j'ai fait fureur, c'est quand j'me suis déguisé en SUPERMOQUETTE.

Comme des mouches elle sont tombées, juges-en par toi-même


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu ferais bien d'arrêter la moquette



Y'en a pas de la moquette à part mon copain, là, qu'il est gentil....

Y'a que du molleton double épaisseur.

Ben, c'est pas bon non plus, ESSAYEZ PAS, c'est comme la tarte aux concombres....


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ouhla, garçon, ça va pas fort, va falloir faire un truc, allez, une FOSTER, quelques PRINGLES (SOUR/ONION) et ça repart




Heu ! Je viens de prendre ma tension : 20/17

Tout va ben... :rateau:


----------



## MacEntouziast (18 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Heu ! Je viens de prendre ma tension : 20/17
> 
> Tout va ben... :rateau:


Ay,ay,ay, teint brouillé, mine défaite, dis donc, ça s'arrange pas, allez, une soupe, une....; et au lit


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2005)

Il est fou ce mec


----------



## mado (18 Avril 2005)

bah, un de plus ou un de moins !


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hé mec, super, c'est moi




Ah, enfin un digne compagnon de comptoir.....

Patron, deux Gueuses!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il est fou ce mec



Un de plus, un de moins


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Un de plus, un de moins



Ouais c'est sur, mais çui là il est chauve !  
( pratique pour le head fucking :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Cela peut arriver à tout moment, parle pas trop vite


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

'tain, je suis parti 4 jours, je reviens et je trouve ce fil.....dans un etat....
bon, je suis d'accord, c'etait pas du grand fil qui marque les esprit a vie...ok!
m'enfin, là c'est devenu du n'importe quoi....non? 

c'est moi alors...?..bon..!..

je viens de me taper, je ne sais combien de pages et en plus sur 33 fils différent, j'en peux plus...
vais me servir un Bourbon....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Explicite nous un peu stook, voyons ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Explicite nous un peu stook, voyons ...



ben, j'ai pas envie....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Explicite nous un peu stook, voyons ...



peut etre que je commencais a etre sevrer de MacG......


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Cela peut arriver à tout moment, parle pas trop vite




Auriez-vous cher ami un préserva "tif" de qualité afin que je puisse opérer???


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Cela peut arriver à tout moment, parle pas trop vite




J'recommence, j'ai du louper un truc...!

Auriez-vous monsieur.... tatati tatata...

un préservatif?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> peut etre que je commencais a etre sevrer de MacG......



Tu t'es remis au niveau  Deux posts de suite


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es remis au niveau  Deux posts de suite



:mouais: et encore , sans l'intervention de Babouel, je me sentais bien un petit 4 a la suite....


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Cela peut arriver à tout moment, parle pas trop vite


Si tu voyais la touffe que j'avais ya encore 2 semaines


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

C'est pas que je m'embête, pas du tout.

Mais le travail, pendant ce temps là, y s'fait pas touit seul...

Je vous laisse ( AAAAHHHHH ! )

Non, non, n'exprimez pas votre joie....

Salut à tous y bona nit.
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

je comprends maintenant pourquoi les pieces jointes sont limitées......     


ps:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Ouais salut le chauve


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2005)

@+ Babouel


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

Entre nous, vous lui dites pas, hein????

Je crois bien qu'il est peu SHTARBÉ de la tête, le Babouel.

Dédoublement de la personnalité et tout le tintouin....

Faut que j'fasse quequ'chose pour lui ce pauvre bougre...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Je vais aller voir "Les survivants"


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

Bon, C'te fois-ci c'est la bonne.
Mais j'ai quand-même fait appel à un pote et dès demain
tout reviendra dans l'ordre, je le connais, j'ai confiance...


----------



## macelene (18 Avril 2005)

"on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler... ©  "


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

et alors superBan, tu fais quoi face a ça......


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et alors superBan, tu fais quoi face a ça......




AAAHHHHHH, AAARRRGGGGGHHHHH !!!!

M'en FOUS, je le sauverais quand-même, ce pauvre petit Babouel, père de 2,50 enfants !

Il est trop "Bon" (comme le pain), je ne peux le laisser tomber.

Vade retro.

Je t'ai reconnu LEX !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, C'te fois-ci c'est la bonne.
> Mais j'ai quand-même fait appel à un pote et dès demain
> tout reviendra dans l'ordre, je le connais, j'ai confiance...



Il va inverser la polarité d'"épaules" pour le remettre les idées à l'endroit ?


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il va inverser la polarité d'"épaules" pour le remettre les idées à l'endroit ?




Ah, ça c'est sûr !!!

en même temps c'est une "VEDETTE"... comme disait Mamie.

Il faut lui faire confiance.... il la mérite ben!


----------



## lumai (18 Avril 2005)

Indiana Jones... :love:


----------



## Spyro (18 Avril 2005)

C'est lequel ?  

Vous croyez que ça vaut la peine que je rebranche ma carte TV (en fait le magneto qui me sert d'interim pour la faire marcher).


----------



## lumai (18 Avril 2005)

L'arche perdue !


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Indiana Jones... :love:




Ohhhhh !
Bijourre vous...
Merki bocou....    

J'ai osé quand-même...


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2005)

Moi c'est le film sur la 5, trop glauque



Babouel: Espece de danseuse :rateau:


----------



## lumai (18 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Ohhhhh !
> Bijourre vous...
> Merki bocou....
> 
> J'ai osé quand-même...


 :affraid:

:affraid:


----------



## Spyro (18 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:


Pareil  :hein: 


_Il est bien ce magnetoscope, je l'ai pas branché depuis 1 mois et il a gardé les chaines en mémoire_  :love:


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est le film sur la 5, trop glauque
> 
> 
> 
> Babouel: Espece de danseuse :rateau:



P'tain j'me fais engueuler, faut qu'j'aille bouffer et ma fille elle se casse demain à 8h00...

Il était temps que je le sachiasse...

Faut que j'prépare toutes ses affaires, JOLI !!!


----------



## pixelemon (18 Avril 2005)

en ce moment (sujet du thread du sujet) je contemple un vespa  , bêtement, sans trop réfléchir... et puis je vais aller rentrer au garage mon vieux yamaha cygnus plein de bosses et de trous...


----------



## Grug (18 Avril 2005)

idem :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (18 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> idem :sleep:


C'est ton chapeau qu'est trop lourd ?


----------



## mado (18 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> idem :sleep:



t'as été promu ? Pourtant il n'y a encore que de la fumée noire i


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Avril 2005)

Bonne nuit les gens, je suis crevé...
A demain


----------



## Babouel (18 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> idem :sleep:



Je souris du mieux que je peux....


Bonne nuit, vais dodo


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

C'était bien mais dur


----------



## Pierrou (18 Avril 2005)

Bonne nuit les gens qui vont au dodo


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Bonne nuit à toi


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

Je viens de finir de regarder "Le Pianiste" (de Roman Polanski) : un film terriblement dur mais tout simplement grandiose. A voir absolument!


----------



## toys (18 Avril 2005)

s'est sans doute l un des plus beau week end de ma vie:

-ma soeur vient de de mettre au monde un joli petit Eliot. :love: 
-je vient de signé pour monté et mixé un nouvelle album   
-et je vient de passé le week end avec un demoiselle des plus térrible :love:   


quoi de mieux 

trvaille santé amour


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir de regarder "Le Pianiste" (de Roman Polanski) : un film terriblement dur mais tout simplement grandiose. A voir absolument!



Qui dit passage sur la Rtbf dit passage dans une semaine sur une chaîne fr


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Qui dit passage sur la Rtbf dit passage dans une semaine sur une chaîne fr


   

Tu l'as regardé aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

je vien de rentrer 

demain on se verra pas , je vais vous laisser reposer       


sinon, j'attends mercredi soir avec impatience :
le telephone sonnera et me dira si oui ou non le boulot je l'aura


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vien de rentrer
> 
> demain on se verra pas , je vais vous laisser reposer
> 
> ...


 Allez j'croise les doigts pour toi  C'est quel genre de job?


----------



## toys (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vien de rentrer
> 
> demain on se verra pas , je vais vous laisser reposer
> 
> ...





je croise les doigts ma grande


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as regardé aussi?



Non j'ai regardé les survivants sur fr3, et là je vais me coucher bonne nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vien de rentrer
> 
> demain on se verra pas , je vais vous laisser reposer
> 
> ...




Bonne chance roberta


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Non j'ai regardé les survivants sur fr3, et là je vais me coucher bonne nuit.


 Ok bonne nuit Cor


----------



## katelijn (18 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Salut Stook et merci...
> 
> Hé, t'as vu comment j'suis beau en Manga?......
> 
> ...



ah bon, ils sont plusieurs?
  :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (18 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Ben, c'est pas bon non plus, ESSAYEZ PAS, c'est comme la tarte aux concombres....



Mouarrffff elle est vielle celle-là


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

je vais faire rire plus que 1 : responsable d'un magasin de jeux video !!!    

comme si a la maison je ne suis pas deja asssez "gaté" de ce coté !!!!    




ps : merciiii a tous !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais faire rire plus que 1 : responsable d'un magasin de jeux video !!!
> 
> comme si a la maison je ne suis pas deja asssez "gaté" de ce coté !!!!




toi, tu vas faire des heureux dans ton foyer.


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais faire rire plus que 1 : responsable d'un magasin de jeux video !!!
> 
> comme si a la maison je ne suis pas deja asssez "gaté" de ce coté !!!!
> 
> ...




je te souhaite que ça marche.....


ps: tu crois que tu me vendrais World of Warcraft si je te le paie en Pin's.......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2005)

Forza Robertav!!!! Je te fais les cornes (Chez moi, c'est un signe pour conjurer le mauvais sort)   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: tu crois que tu me vendrais World of Warcraft si je te le paie en Pin's.......




en pin's ????????     

sa exite encore ces truc troue chemises  ?      



ps: j'en ai 2 boites a chaussures pleines


----------



## katelijn (18 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est sans doute l un des plus beau week end de ma vie:
> 
> -ma soeur vient de de mettre au monde un joli petit Eliot. :love:
> -je vient de signé pour monté et mixé un nouvelle album
> ...



Félicitations à Eliot et sa jolie Maman :love:  :love: 
Succés pour ton nouvel album :love: 
Un demoiselle des plus terribles: Gaffe petit garçon, ça peut être effectivement terrible   :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en pin's ????????
> 
> sa exite encore ces truc troue chemises  ?
> 
> ...




bon, et en Pim's (orange...)???
ou en lacet de chaussure.....(et je te laisse le choix de la couleur....)


----------



## toys (18 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations à Eliot et sa jolie Maman :love:  :love:
> Succés pour ton nouvel album :love:
> Un demoiselle des plus terribles: Gaffe petit garçon, ça peut être effectivement terrible   :love:  :love:




tes qui ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tes qui ?



ton c**


----------



## Mac et Kette (19 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tes qui ?



Kette?


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ton c**




non  j ai tripper j ai crue que j avait pas dit son prénom a éliote donc je me suis demandé comment elle a su


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> AAAHHHHHH, AAARRRGGGGGHHHHH !!!!
> 
> M'en FOUS, je le sauverais quand-même, ce pauvre petit Babouel, père de 2,50 enfant



Ah bon, il y 'en à un dans la nature?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> toi, tu vas faire des heureux dans ton foyer.




et dans toute la belle famille !!!    

a croire que j'ai epousé une bande de fous de jeux video    


bioman quant a lui il m'a dit " cool , je sias que demander a la fete de pere : la psp .......et là pas d'excuses pour ne pas me l'offrir!!!!! "    


sinon bon, je l'espere vraiment , j'ai eté selectionnée par la drh et puis par le responsable secteur , vendredi on m'a telephoné que j'aurai une reponse mercredi soir mais si vraiment je leur convient pourquoi alors attendre mercredi pour une reponse ?   
je crois que on va me proposer la place si d'ici là on ne trouve pas mieux , sinon je ne vois pas pourquoi reporter la reponse


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir de regarder "Le Pianiste" (de Roman Polanski) : un film terriblement dur mais tout simplement grandiose. A voir absolument!



A voir et revoir!


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sinon bon, je l'espere vraiment , j'ai eté selectionnée par la drh et puis par le responsable secteur , vendredi on m'a telephoné que j'aurai une reponse mercredi soir mais si vraiment je leur convient pourquoi alors attendre mercredi pour une reponse ?
> je crois que on va me proposer la place si d'ici là on ne trouve pas mieux , sinon je ne vois pas pourquoi reporter la reponse




pour en discuter entre eux

en ce qui me conserne je passe depuis trois mois dans un magasin pour du taf j ai vue trois fois le directeur et j ai toujours pas de réponce aussi bien positive que négative donc je me dit que la passience est mère de la sagesse .


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non  j ai tripper j ai crue que j avait pas dit son prénom a éliote donc je me suis demandé comment elle a su





j'ai vu un film il y a 2/3 ans : elliot  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


felicitation tonton et bisouzzz au petit


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la passience et mère de la sagesse .


Ah bon? Paske la patience aussi en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

je file me coucher 

a demain soir  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vien de rentrer
> 
> demain on se verra pas , je vais vous laisser reposer
> 
> ...



Bon, d' ici là, pas la peine de mouliner!
 :love:  :love: 
Vue que ton bioman est en voie de "canonisation", pas la peine de se casser les pieds


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? Paske la patience aussi en fait...



je me suis trompé a tapé sa arrive (surtout a moi)


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tes qui ?



Ben, je suis moi
 :sick:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je suis moi
> :sick:


 ... et c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je suis moi
> :sick:



désolé je me suis demandé comment tu savait le prénom de Éliot mais je l'ai écrit j'ai eu peur que l'on se connaisse car pour  :love: y a rien de fait et  s'est pa gagné avec mon abitude du rateaux


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Bon, je file me coucher!  
J' ai l'impression de tenir la permanence d'un hôpital psychiatrique!  
Et là, j'en peut plus  
So, good night everybody   ( question de me dépayser)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Avril 2005)

Boooooonnneeeeeuuuhhh nuuuuiitt katelijn


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Boooooonnneeeeeuuuhhh nuuuuiitt katelijn



Bonne nuit


----------



## Spyro (19 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je file me coucher
> 
> a demain soir  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Avec de bonnes nouvelles hein ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> désolé je me suis demandé comment tu savait le prénom de Éliot mais je l'ai écrit j'ai eu peur que l'on se connaisse car pour  :love: y a rien de fait et  s'est pa gagné avec mon abitude du rateaux



Bon , je ne sais pas quels sont tes habitudes, mais toi tu est "Un homme de bonne volonté", et ça , ça pardonne tout.
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon , je ne sais pas quels sont tes habitudes, mais toi tu est "Un homme de bonne volonté", et ça , ça pardonne tout.
> :love:  :love:  :love:




merci bisous a toi


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Avril 2005)

ben v'la que ça drague maintenant...


----------



## Spyro (19 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben v'la que ça drague maintenant...


Quoi ?? Sur macgé ??   
Ça n'arrive jamais voyons


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben v'la que ça drague maintenant...



Bof! Quel primitif!


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci bisous a toi



Si tu le veux en flamand: "Een mens van goede wil"
Et ça ne court pas les rues, de nos jours!! :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2005)

_LILLE (AFP) - Un clown en plastique Ronald McDonald, dérobé dans un restaurant lillois de la chaîne américaine, a été retrouvé accroché à un pont lundi matin sur le boulevard périphérique à Lille, a-t-on appris de source policière.

Ronald, mascotte de la chaîne de restauration rapide, était pendu, un boulet accroché au pied, selon le témoignage d'une journaliste de France Bleu Nord.
Le clown, probablement dérobé dans la nuit de dimanche à lundi, a été retrouvé lundi matin par un des employés du restaurant.
La direction s'est refusée à lier ce vol au 25e anniversaire du groupe en France et à son 50e aux Etats-Unis.
McDonald's, enseigne mythique de l'Amérique, a souvent cristallisé la contestation en France, étant considérée comme le symbole de "la malbouffe"_ 

a qui le tour ?


----------



## Babouel (19 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, il y 'en à un dans la nature?



Oh, non.
Mais y'en a une des deux qui tient de la place...

Mais dans mon coeur y'en a cinq, plus Maman..... :love:


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _LILLE (AFP) - Un clown en plastique Ronald McDonald, dérobé dans un restaurant lillois de la chaîne américaine, a été retrouvé accroché à un pont lundi matin sur le boulevard périphérique à Lille, a-t-on appris de source policière.
> 
> Ronald, mascotte de la chaîne de restauration rapide, était pendu, un boulet accroché au pied, selon le témoignage d'une journaliste de France Bleu Nord.
> Le clown, probablement dérobé dans la nuit de dimanche à lundi, a été retrouvé lundi matin par un des employés du restaurant.
> ...




______________



> LILLE (AFP) - Aucune rançon n'a été remise aux voleurs, ceci expliquant la pendaison du clown à la pile du pont.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2005)

macinside et l'AFP a dit:
			
		

> _LILLE - Un clown en plastique Ronald McDonald, dérobé dans un restaurant lillois de la chaîne américaine, a été retrouvé accroché à un pont lundi matin sur le boulevard périphérique à Lille, a-t-on appris de source policière._


_

Ca me rappelle les exploits célébrissimes du FLNJ (front de libération des nains de jardins) qui sème la terreur dans tous les jardins de France. 
   




_


----------



## Foguenne (19 Avril 2005)

Pauvre Ronald.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

ski moins 5 Jours


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Ronald, mascotte de la chaîne de restauration rapide, était pendu, un boulet accroché au pied


Ronald modère le forum rumeurs ???


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Avril 2005)

Là je suis en cours et jpost quand même sur MacGe  c'est quand même bien le wi-fi à l'école


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis en cours et jpost quand même sur MacGe  c'est quand même bien le wi-fi à l'école



Bosse au lieu de perdre ton temps...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Avril 2005)

C'est vrai mais là le prof fait une critique des travaux qu'on a rendus en flash... et bon moi j'ai bien réussi donc j'ai un peu rien à faire là


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ski moins 5 Jours



C'est pas "entorse" moins 5 jours


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas "entorse" moins 5 jours



une entorse en mono, c'est rare...


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> une entorse en mono, c'est rare...


 
 
ça existe encore le mono... ?!


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ski moins 5 Jours




En tout cas je te souhaite de grosses chutes... de belle neige   


Sinon, là c'est ma tournée, apéro time...   so many friends so little boules


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Avril 2005)

T'as  trop d'chance Fab'Fab... profites bien, j'tenvie trop ça fait un an que je suis pas parti moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas "entorse" moins 5 jours



A mon avis, vu c'qui va rester de neige quand il arrivera, il ne risque pas grand chose de ce côté !  

Note, elle sera tellement liquide, la neige, fin avril, qu'il pourra toujours essayer le ski nautique


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> T'as  trop d'chance Fab'Fab... profites bien, j'tenvie trop ça fait un an que je suis pas parti moi


t'as qu'à te mettre au sommet d'un forum technique puis hop, flexion, extension


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'à te mettre au sommet d'un forum technique puis hop, flexion, extension



Ah vi, hein ! Fait pas ça au bar, parce que là, c'est pas les carres qu'il faut affuter, c'est plutôt les demis !


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ça existe encore le mono... ?!



Eh oui. J'ai un vieux prototype Lacroix tellement pointu à piloter qu'il n'a jamais été mis en vente.
J'ai appris que de nouvelles marques en reproduisaient depuis quelques temps...



*MONO POWAAAAAAAAAAAA!*


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, vu c'qui va rester de neige quand il arrivera, il ne risque pas grand chose de ce côté !
> 
> Note, elle sera tellement liquide, la neige, fin avril, qu'il pourra toujours essayer le ski nautique



Il a neigé hier sur Chamonix hier. Il y a encore 3m30 à 3000m...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Il a neigé hier sur Chamonix hier. Il y a encore 3m30 à 3000m...



Ben vi, mais avec ta veine du moment et les prévisions météo pour le véquende, tes 3m30 de neiges seront surement sous vingt cm de flotte !


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, mais avec ta veine du moment et les prévisions météo pour le véquende, tes 3m30 de neiges seront surement sous vingt cm de flotte !



Je suis un incurable optimiste


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un incurable optimiste



Ben, au vu de l'historique des évènements de ces derniers mois, ça ne peut que t'aider !  

EDIT : t'as vu c'qu'y dit, lui :


			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> T'as  trop d'chance Fab'Fab... profites bien


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

L'important c'est de ne jamais désespérer, comme disait Midnight Express


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Hey


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

salut bande de foux comment aller vous


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Mal je repars


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Je souris du mieux que je peux....



C'est l'intention qui compte  

PS: Comment va la vedette ?


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

Hop là, salut les aminches ( burp, trop bouffé moi )


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _T'en qu'à faire, c'est encore mieux pour du fric !_



Tu vends tes charmes ? :mouais:


----------



## semac (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Deux heures et quelques à tirer avec les na... heu.
> :mouais:
> 
> *Plouf plouf.*
> ...



hep la-bas dit moi dans quel agence est-ce car ma femme bosse en agence à Nantes, alors attention !!


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vends tes charmes ? :mouais:


Ses quoi?   
J'achete !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ses quoi?
> J'achete !



Provisionne pour les chemises également


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

lol :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> hep la-bas dit moi dans quel agence est-ce car ma femme bosse en agence à Nantes, alors attention !!


Ah c'était ta femme?  :rateau: 
transmet lui le bonjour de la part de tous les cadres de l'agence ............


----------



## Babouel (19 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'intention qui compte
> 
> PS: Comment va la vedette ?



Ben, écoute, y va pas mal....
Je me suis refait un lifting ( Non pas d'où tu penses PIERROU...)
et tout va pour le meuh !

Je respire ce nouvel air de la journée.
Ai mis ma fille au train ce matin à 6 h 00,
même pas fatigué.
Légèrement cerné, pour ça que j'ai changé l'avatar, j'voulais pas
que ça se voie.

Merci de prendre de mes nouvelles...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> hep la-bas dit moi dans quel agence est-ce car ma femme bosse en agence à Nantes, alors attention !!


je suis de tout coeur avec toi, car roberto, même moi j'ai envie de coucher avec


----------



## Babouel (19 Avril 2005)

Oh p'tain, se coucher !!!
Oui ça ferait du bien, mais seul cette fois-ci.


----------



## Luc G (19 Avril 2005)

Bon, maintenant que je suis au boulot, je vais pouvoir me reposer après avoir fait du déménagement tout ce matin.


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non non c'est pas... heu... pas celle-là !
> 
> :rose:
> :love:




        :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

Babouel a dit:
			
		

> lBen, écoute, y va pas mal....
> Je me suis refait un lifting ( Non pas d'où tu penses PIERROU...)
> et tout va pour le meuh !



Je me disais bien aussi qu'il devait avoir un coup de palette magique là-dessous


----------



## Babouel (19 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais bien aussi qu'il devait avoir un coup de palette magique là-dessous



Oh c'est juste moi petit.
Remarque, au niveau des esgourdes, ça change pas grand chose...

Y'a que le reste qui a changé, pauv' de moi.


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis refait un lifting ( Non pas d'où tu penses PIERROU...)


Mais on me prend pour quoi ici ?


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je suis de tout coeur avec toi, car roberto, même moi j'ai envie de coucher avec



Tiens, une nouvelle formation


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comment va la vedette ?



Pas mal merci.  

Ah, c'était pas de moi que tu parlais?


----------



## Babouel (19 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais on me prend pour quoi ici ?



Ne te flattes pas autant tu devrais dire

On me prend pour "QUI", sois indulgent avec toi même....


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

ou pas......


----------



## Babouel (19 Avril 2005)

Bon, allez !

J'suis de bonne humeur.

En direct du Bar Mac Bab, un petit remontant.

A vot' santé M'sieurs Dames. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez !
> 
> J'suis de bonne humeur.
> 
> ...



Oh une cuisine en formica!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez !
> 
> J'suis de bonne humeur.
> 
> ...


salaud ! tu bois quoi ?  :love:


----------



## Babouel (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oh une cuisine en formica!!!!




... et du dernier cri !

Que veux-tu dans un quartier de vieux....

En plus si t'aménage, y viennent plus les ancêtres....

Les vieux faudrait les tuer à la naissance !


----------



## Babouel (19 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> salaud ! tu bois quoi ?  :love:




Un p'tit galopin de Houblon, je te fais honneur, moi !

Vrai, sont pas aussi bons qu'au ROYAL SAVOY, mais il y a une certaine classe dans le geste, non ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez ! J'suis de bonne humeur.En direct du Bar Mac Bab, un petit remontant.A vot' santé M'sieurs Dames. :love:


 
Ben, ça alors, le Professeur Choron n'est pas mort   , il se cache dans un bar.
Remarquez, ça m'étonne pas de lui


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit galopin de Houblon, je te fais honneur, moi !
> 
> Vrai, sont pas aussi bons qu'au ROYAL SAVOY, mais il y a une certaine classe dans le geste, non ?


dans mes bras :love: enfin c'était une image hein ?


----------



## Babouel (19 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dans mes bras :love: enfin c'était une image hein ?




Je reconnais bien là ton sens de l'hospitalité.


----------



## Babouel (19 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ça alors, le Professeur Choron n'est pas mort   , il se cache dans un bar.
> Remarquez, ça m'étonne pas de lui




Oui, je ré apparaitrais un de ces jours...
Z'ont qu'à bien s'tenir !


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Provisionne pour les chemises également


moi, j'ai pu toucher... trop fort... c'est déjà ça ! 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je suis de tout coeur avec toi, car roberto, même moi j'ai envie de coucher avec


cet homme dispose d'un magnétisme incroyable. Heureusement, Lumai et Spyro étaient là pour me raisonner le matin où je l'ai croisé. C'est vrai qu'on était pas là pour ça. Pourtant, franchement... j'aurai pas dit non à une petite _dédicace_ discrète, à l'abri des regards... même _rapide_  Je me suis arrêté à une poignée de main virile et amicale et un effleurement de chemise, confus et sans conséquence notable sur l'atmosphère détendue qui régnait   On l'a échappé belle   
La star s'est éloignée, je bredouillais encore tout seul dans les couloirs du RER 60 mn plus tard...  



			
				MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ça alors, le Professeur Choron n'est pas mort   , il se cache dans un bar.
> Remarquez, ça m'étonne pas de lui



incroyable ! je pensais aussi à lui en voyant cette pic, trop fort ! je me demande pourquoi !  :


----------



## Babouel (19 Avril 2005)

Citation:
Posté par MacEntouziast
Ben, ça alors, le Professeur Choron n'est pas mort   , il se cache dans un bar.
Remarquez, ça m'étonne pas de lui    


incroyable ! je pensais aussi à lui en voyant cette pic, trop fort ! je me demande pourquoi !  : 


C'est moi qui faisait ses doublures cascades, quand y'avait de la "Mailloche".
Je fais aussi celles de Michel Blanc, mais bon il est pas très Physique l'homme, alors
je suis un peu au chômage, quoi.....!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> moi, j'ai pu toucher... trop fort... c'est déjà ça !



Est-ce du synthétique ou du 100% coton ?


----------



## Babouel (19 Avril 2005)

Alors, le p'tit Babouel y s'en va pendant une bonne grosse heure.

Ne me remerciez pas, ça vous fera des vacances.

à toute toulmonde !!!

SuperMoquette, je t'ai envoyé un mess privé mais pas l'air de marcher c'te combine, enfin
on verra plus tard...


----------



## Foguenne (19 Avril 2005)

Et bien, il se passe des choses bizarres ici...


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

Moi je viens de me finir " 7 jours pour une éternité" de Marc Levy, tres bon bouquin, et là, ben je glande comme un lycéen en vacances  ( quoi? comment vous dites? le?..... BAC ? Connais pas ) :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (19 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis arrêté à une poignée de main virile et amicale et un effleurement de chemise



Me dites pas qu'il va bientôt y avoir des fausses reliques de Roberto en vente sur ebay.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens de me finir " 7 jours pour une éternité" de Marc Levy, tres bon bouquin, et là, ben je glande comme un lycéen en vacances  ( quoi? comment vous dites? le?..... BAC ? Connais pas ) :rateau:



Marc Lévy ??? Et pourquoi pas Amélie Nothomb !!!


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Marc Lévy ??? Et pourquoi pas Amélie Nothomb !!!


Ah nan ! Quand même pas !


----------



## Grug (19 Avril 2005)

là je viens de me prendre un gros rateau d'anniversaire


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> et là, ben je glande comme un lycéen en vacances    :rateau:



 :mouais:  :mouais: on a vus


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais: on a vus


J'en connais qui, à la vue de leur orthographe, feraient bien de redevenir lycéens


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais qui, à la vue de leur orthographe, feraient bien de redevenir lycéens



Quieres que te de clases de español?   
Of heb je liever nederlands?


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

Was ist mit dir, du Nioube, komm mal hier  um zu sprechen  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Was ist mit dir, du Nioube, komm mal hier  um zu sprechen  :rateau:



Tiens, le néerlandais est devenue de l'allemand
 
C'est nouveau, ça viens de sortir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

De retour


----------



## NINAS (19 Avril 2005)

qu'ech te randoulle, min garchon !


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> De retour




 Cor

Ça n'a pas l'air d'aller mieux


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Quand même beaucoup mieux puisque je suis sur MacG


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce du synthétique ou du 100% coton ?


Pure soie de castor bleuté... une vraie merveille ! 



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Me dites pas qu'il va bientôt y avoir des fausses reliques de Roberto en vente sur ebay.


_Psss... psss... tu cherches ?  _ _ j'ai sa première souris qu'il tripotait à 20 ans, un bout de rotring un peu sec, de la mine HB rognée et des ramettes de papier Canson jamais ouvert. Ah et la carte mère de son premier Mac  _


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

bonjours a tous


----------



## katelijn (19 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonjours a tous



 toys


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> toys



sa vas ?


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

roberto


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

Bon ben les aminches, moi je vais en ville ( à Nantes ) me taper un grec ( nan ! pas agresser violemment une personne venue d'athenes ) avec des potes, miam ! 
@+
bonne soirée
bisous
câlins ( euh, je m'emporte là :rose: )
:love:


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> : Spyro ne pipait rien, même pas un mot, et moi je racontais des conneries dont je ne me souviens plus trop, ça devait être pas-sion-nant.


Spyro ne pipait rien ? hum on le prend comment ça? 
Quand à toi, Rob' les conneries c'est habituel nan?

À quand une rencontre à Nantes ? 
 :rateau:


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben les aminches, moi je vais en ville ( à Nantes ) me taper un grec ( nan ! pas agresser violemment une personne venue d'athenes ) avec des potes, miam !
> @+
> bonne soirée
> bisous
> ...





passe le bon jour a nantes j y est pas mi les pied depuis un moment


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Spyro ne pipait rien ? hum on le prend comment ça?
> Quand à toi, Rob' les conneries c'est habituel nan?
> 
> À quand une rencontre à Nantes ?
> :rateau:




quand tu veut


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là où ça se complique, c'est qu'il va se taper un Grec rue de la Juiverie, je parie !


Comment t'as deviné? :rateau:
En plus ya de la fumée blanche au dessus du magazin.
Enfin bon, si je te croise dans la rue, j'te fais la peau


----------



## Pierrou (19 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> quand tu veut


Ben sais pas, on s'organisera ça un de ces quatre   :rateau:


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

c'est quand vous voulez mais pas en semaine






ps de vanessa moi je préfère le soir et à plusieurs


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

purée, c'est vrai, z'ont déjà réussi à en trouver un autre...habemus papam, comment kil va s'appeler ? z'ont fait vite, moi qui espérais un suspens de 10 ou 15 mois... raté...


----------



## rezba (19 Avril 2005)

Là, je regarde les photos dans Libé.


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *HÉÉÉÉ !**
> 
> :king:
> :rose:
> ...




ps de vanessa: ta chemise est trop laide je préfère ton petit string kangourou de l'autre soir


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *HÉÉÉÉ !**
> 
> :king:
> :rose:
> ...



encore un Taureau ? méfie-toi si tu passes pas trop loin de Nimes début mai...   j'y ai aussi échappé à chaque fois mais de justesse


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ps de vanessa: ta chemise est trop laide je préfère ton petit string kangourou de l'autre soir



ne geulé pas s'est vaness pas toys merci de votre conpréhention les meuf on des goût de merde


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heu.
> Pardon ?
> 
> 
> ...



je sait pas mais a mon avie elle rentre dans n'importe la quelle
 :love:


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

pour quoi y a pas de faute


----------



## Spyro (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Spyro ne pipait rien, même pas un mot


Je pipe si je veux


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

je vous la ramene a la prochaine aes


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Là je vais manger un pain de viande


----------



## sofiping (19 Avril 2005)

amen !!!
chuuuuut Benoit est a la fenetre 
ouuuuuuhhhhh , hhhiiiiiii


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

je vous la présente vanessa 19 ans jolie et gentille (quand elle veut)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Ouais je suppose qu'on va avoir un journal dédié, super...


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben va falloir se réunir, le soir et à plusieurs, comme elle dit...
> 
> :rose:
> :love:
> ...



A Nantes, c'est faisable !


----------



## toys (19 Avril 2005)

aller faite pété la date qu'on  se cale


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vous dis ça au plus tôt...



Les ennuis commencent   Les parisiens s'en souviennent encore


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les ennuis commencent   Les parisiens s'en souviennent encore



Même ceux qui n'y étaient pas


----------



## golf (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Même ceux qui n'y étaient pas


Surtout ceux [générique] là  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Avril 2005)

salut, j'arrive de Barcelone....
je voulais aller y faire la fete mais mes amis ont preferé y faire les courses....
je suis decu , mais alors decu.......  

enfin, voila.....d'ailleurs, maintenant que les premiers sont partis, j'attends une nouvelle equipe pour manger un bout et surtout boire l'apero....


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

Bon appétit


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> encore un Taureau ? méfie-toi si tu passes pas trop loin de Nimes début mai...   j'y ai aussi échappé à chaque fois mais de justesse



*Ben Roberto y va passer à Z'avignon en plein pendant la féria de Nîmes.*

Si d'ailleurs des rescapés de la Flaque Partie veulent ou auraient envie se terminer avec moé le lendemain (ou la veille ) à Nîmes, ben y sont les bienvenus


----------



## Franswa (19 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir 
Qu'est ce qui se passe ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Rien comme d'hab'


----------



## Spyro (19 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui se passe ?


Là ménant ?
Rien  :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (19 Avril 2005)

comment faire pour qu'il se passe quelque chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

j'ai lu tout le retard , je vais au dodo


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu tout le retard , je vais au dodo



Bon éléve 10 points  Bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Bonne nuit robertav


----------



## Franswa (19 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon éléve 10 points  Bonne nuit


 10 points ??? sur combien ???


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> comment faire pour qu'il se passe quelque chose ?



boh, chaipa...
parler politique ou religion...? 
...
mouais, ben en fait, il va continuer a rien se passer j'crois!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> boh, chaipa...
> parler politique ou religion...?
> ...
> mouais, ben en fait, il va continuer a rien se passer j'crois!!



Sinon ; il y a un bon thread sur le pape....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Je vais me coucher moi aussi, bonne nuit


----------



## Spyro (19 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ; il y a un bon thread sur le pape....


Encore ?  

Ah, l'autre !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Hey Spiro, tu viens me voir une fois à Tournai ?


----------



## Spyro (19 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Hey Spiro, tu viens me voir une fois à Tournai ?


Toi d'abord


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Avril 2005)

houlala....j'avais pas vu l'heure....alors les jeunes, on essaie de griller Lemmy ce soir encore....       


Peuchere......faut que j'aille faire un tour par là-bas.....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

J'y vais vraiment, bonne nuit.


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais vraiment, bonne nuit.


 Bonne nuit à toi !!! 
J'aime pas trop le pape


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas trop le pape



bonne nuit.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à toi !!!
> J'aime pas trop le pape



Toi t'vas t'prendre un bon coup de crucifix dans l'museau. t'vas voir comment qu'tu vas pas dormir...


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit.....


 héhéhé 
Ouais, d'abord  
Bon aller, pour une fois, je vais aller me coucher tôt


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'vas t'prendre un bon coup de crucifix dans l'museau. t'vas voir comment qu'tu vas pas dormir...


 même pas mal


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Avril 2005)

Allez c'est parti j'attaque une brochure de 32 pages sur Yves Klein... que du bonheur


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

bon, je vous laisse pour la journée, je vais faire un tour sur la cote......


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

moi je stresse ......  encore quelques heures pour uen reponse "boulot"

en attendant je bricole a droite a gauche , j'arrive pas a rester en place


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vous laisse pour la journée, je vais faire un tour sur la cote......


 Tant que j'ai pas trouvé mon stage, je m'interdis de faire comme toi


----------



## Foguenne (20 Avril 2005)

Là, je teste mon iCurve et mon clavier bluethoot. 
C'est marrant et plus ergonomique.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2005)

Là je me marre. Mais à donf. Reçu une plainte d'un étudiant qui a raté son écrit avec mon prof. Précisément sur l'exa dont il s'est fait voler les copies avec son laptop juste après la session. Ce salopard a mis des notes au hasard !


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je me marre. Mais à donf. Reçu une plainte d'un étudiant qui a raté son écrit avec mon prof. Précisément sur l'exa dont il s'est fait voler les copies avec son laptop juste après la session. Ce salopard a mis des notes au hasard !


:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

moi je viens de lancer un second reacteur et une essoreuse


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

J'ai envie de me recoucher  
Et aussi de creuser un trou profond profond dans une montagne et de m'y terrer jusqu'à la fin de mes jours  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


ouais ouais c'est le quotidien avec lui, énorme !


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens de lancer un second reacteur et une essoreuse



* COMMENT, QU'EST-CE QUE TU DIS ???*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Je viens de rentrer, coucou


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

je vais manger !!! 
à plus tard


----------



## Macoufi (20 Avril 2005)

J'viens faire un tour ici, 

entre deux comas :rateau:

et là...   j'me suis vraiment crue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonne pour l'hosto !

jusqu'à temps que je comprenne que, non, non, à 13h10 lire

"aujourd'hui 19h56", c'est pas ta fièvre mais MacG qui délire..


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2005)

_c'est quand le bonheur ?_


----------



## Macoufi (20 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _c'est quand le bonheur ?_



Qu'est-ce qui dit ????????

C'est encore ma fièvre, là  

:modo:


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _c'est quand le bonheur ?_


Ne remets jamais au lendemain...


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ne remets jamais au lendemain...



ce que tu peux faire aujourd'hui...


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui dit ????????
> 
> C'est encore ma fièvre, là
> 
> :modo:




besoins d'un docteur  ?


----------



## Macoufi (20 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> besoins d'un docteur  ?



  

_PS : en général, on a LE besoin ou UN besoin de docteur, rarement plusieurs... _


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> _PS : en général, on a LE besoin ou UN besoin de docteur, rarement plusieurs... _



A moins que cela ne concerne les besoins *du* docteur...


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> _PS : en général, on a LE besoin ou UN besoin de docteur, rarement plusieurs... _




je suis pas jaloux


----------



## Macoufi (20 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas jaloux


du nombre de besoin(s)  ?

  :sick:


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> du nombre de besoin(s)  ?
> 
> :sick:




non, de "partagé" la patiente


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, de "partager" la patiente


Tu parles de vivisection là ?


----------



## Macoufi (20 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, de "partagé" la patiente



la bonne réponse était : _"non, du nombre de docteurs"_ 

vous avez perdu...

retentez votre chance une prochaine fois !!!


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de vivisection là ?




pas du tout :rateau:


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> la bonne réponse était : _"non, du nombre de docteurs"_
> 
> vous avez perdu...
> 
> retentez votre chance une prochaine fois !!!




ceci est "une prochaine fois" :rateau:


----------



## Macoufi (20 Avril 2005)

En espèrant que la patiente soit toujours entière ...


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

Je peux peut être vous aider... Je suis docteur :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _c'est quand le bonheur ?_


Sérieux, tu crois que c'est en floodant ici que tu vas le trouver ? T'y crois encore à la drague virtuelle ?


----------



## Macoufi (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je peux peut être vous aider... Je suis docteur :love:



Tiens, t'as fini de manger, toi...

ça se voit : s'taperait bien une tite sieste, l'gars Franswa, hein ???


----------



## Macoufi (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux, tu crois que c'est en floodant ici que tu vas le trouver ? T'y crois encore à la drague virtuelle ?



Et toi, tu crois que c'est en te roulant dans l'herbe que tu vas trouver une fleur ??

Au mieux, tu te choperas des piqûres de fourmis rouges ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

14 h , je reste ici ou je vais siester ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 14 h , je reste ici ou je vais siester ?


 reste ici :love: tu dormiras mieux cette nuit


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, t'as fini de manger, toi...
> 
> ça se voit : s'taperait bien une tite sieste, l'gars Franswa, hein ???


 Ouais, je m'en taperais bien une mais je dois continuer à harceler les agences de mes coups de téléphone


----------



## Macoufi (20 Avril 2005)

Moi, j'vais pas tarder à aller dans un bain bien chaud :rateau:

parce que, là, j'ai des plaques metalliques dans le dos...

à moi que ce ne soit Monsieur Robertav qui soit derrière moi


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'vais pas tarder à aller dans un bain bien chaud :rateau:
> 
> parce que, là, j'ai des plaques metalliques dans le dos...
> 
> à moi que ce ne soit Monsieur Robertav qui soit derrière moi


 comment elles sont arrivées là ? t'as des aimants dans le dos ??? :mouais:
Un bain bien chaud ? ouais pourquoi pas


----------



## Macoufi (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> comment elles sont arrivées là ? t'as des aimants dans le dos ??? :mouais:
> Un bain bien chaud ? ouais pourquoi pas


les aimants, c'est une bonne grosse sinusite qui est en train de se doubler d'une bronchite naissante...   

j'ai pas été malade de tout l'hiver, mais là, j'en tiens une sévère...


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 14 h , je reste ici ou je vais siester ?




la sieste c'est important :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

je crois que je vais quand meme siester.....

l'homme s'ennuie et il m'ennuie  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> les aimants, c'est une bonne grosse sinusite qui est en train de se doubler d'une bronchite naissante...
> 
> j'ai pas été malade de tout l'hiver, mais là, j'en tiens une sévère...


 ah  Je comprend mieux maintenant...
Je sais pas si un bain bien chaud est une bonne idée alors  parce que en sortant tu auras froid


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je crois que je vais quand meme siester.....
> 
> l'homme s'ennuie et il m'ennuie  :mouais:


 Dans ce cas là, la sieste est un bon moyen de moins s'ennuyer


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vois ça d'ici !


 Allo bonjour j'appelle pour savoir si vous prenez des stagiaires en communcation visuelle ?
Réponse : Non, on ne prend plus...


----------



## Macoufi (20 Avril 2005)

à plus tard


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, tu crois que c'est en te roulant dans l'herbe que tu vas trouver une fleur ??
> 
> Au mieux, tu te choperas des piqûres de fourmis rouges ...


Il y a méprise, je ne cherche pas de fleur.  Ni le bonheur, d'ailleurs. Pas ici en tout cas.


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Salut les gens 
Comment ça va? :love:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Ben mon vieux Rob' bon courage


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il y a méprise, je ne cherche pas de fleur.


D'ailleurs t'en a plein sur ton... couvre chef... enfin... couvre-boss


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2005)

J'ai trop mangé et j'ai trop bu. J'ai envie de dormir :sleep:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Faut pas te gener, fab' va pioncer


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trop mangé et j'ai trop bu. J'ai envie de dormir :sleep:





il a du s'écrouler... son iChat est inactif depuis 18 mn   

C'est pire que BigBrother cet ichat...   :affraid:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Ah ouais, un jour faudrait que je me nain scrive sur iChat pour parler aux gens chelou de ce forum en Laïve


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est pire que BigBrother cet ichat...   :affraid:


Si tu savais


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> il a du s'écrouler... son iChat est inactif depuis 18 mn
> 
> C'est pire que BigBrother cet ichat...   :affraid:



Nan. je bosse...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2005)

La, j'attens 17h pour me barrer du taf, journée de merde...


----------



## Luc G (20 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> La, j'attens 17h pour me barrer du taf, journée de merde...



Moi, je suis en congés.


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis en congés.


moi, j'aimerais bien y etre...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Je viens de faire une sieste


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'apprête à passer douze jours à fond à dessiner des guirlandes des boules des sapins des traineaux et tutti quanti, *la féérie de lumière joyeuse* qui accompagnera vos courses de Noël souriantes et bonhommes dans les galeries commerciales saturées de bousculade,  enivrées de stress et enrubannées d'envie de fuir...
> 
> *C'est dans quelques mois* et je vous prépare le décor de ces festives et coûteuses angoisses...


 Tu fais ça pour une entreprise en particulier ou c'est général ?


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> La, j'attens 17h pour me barrer du taf, journée de merde...



Ça y est! tu peut commencer à remballer


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est! tu peut commencer à remballer


en fait, c'est 17h05, donc encore 2 minutes...
ça a été long aujourdh'ui, pffffffff!


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça va aller.
> Suffit d'un café...






prévois la caftière en cas de manque d'inspirartion


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, un jour faudrait que je me nain scrive sur iChat pour parler aux gens chelou de ce forum en Laïve



mais oui, d'ailleurs, kestatant......
feignasse.....

va quand meme pas falloir que l'on ressorte les petits graviers pour t'y aider.......


ps: et c'est valable pour Cor, Kateillinijnij, Toys et Le_magic.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais oui, d'ailleurs, kestatant......
> feignasse.....
> 
> va quand meme pas falloir que l'on ressorte les petits graviers pour t'y aider.......
> ...



Ouais ; c'est vrai! Moi je discute toujours avec les mêmes ; et je vais finir par les gonfler


----------



## lumai (20 Avril 2005)

Là je me dis qu'il faut que je nettoie sérieusement mon écran...
C'est pas l'tout d'étaler les traces de doigt !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

je bois un café pour me reveiller de ma sieste


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

bon, je me recasse.....a toute a l'heure....


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je bois un café pour me reveiller de ma sieste




 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

Ne me dis pas que tu as aussi débranchée le téléphone  

  

Au fait, doigts croisées pour ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

nan je debranche pas le telephone et personne a telephoné


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je bois un café pour me reveiller de ma sieste


 Tu as dormi tout ce temps ???


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as dormi tout ce temps ???






oui !!!! :rose:


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui !!!! :rose:


 Tu as bien bavé sur ton oreiller ? :love:


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui !!!! :rose:



alors le taf ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Avril 2005)

je viens d'ecouter michael bubble , "feeling good"!! un clip avec des cotés james bond .. version années 60 .. musiq sympa


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan je debranche pas le telephone et personne a telephoné



Je suis de tout coeur avec toi


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Je suis en train de rejouer à un de mes jeux cultes de N64.... nostalgie


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

je ne bave pas sur l'oreiller franswa    
et puis la sieste est sur le divan     

pour le boulot je crois que c'est fuchu, 
j'ai pas de coup de tel  , donc ......


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa de toute façon c'est un délateur


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne bave pas sur l'oreiller franswa
> et puis la sieste est sur le divan
> 
> pour le boulot je crois que c'est fuchu,
> j'ai pas de coup de tel  , donc ......


 Peut être que tu étais trop profondément endormi :rose:
Et y a même pas un tit oreiller sur le divan ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Franswa de toute façon c'est un délateur


 Merci  Je n'en demandais pas tant :love:


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Franswa de toute façon c'est un délateur



Dis-donc le "Membre des litres", on s'en jette un ???


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Ton membre crache des litres Bab', bienvenue au club ( ouais je suis modeste ouais ! )

Blague à part, sortez les bouteilles c'est l"heure de l'apéro


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Peut être que tu étais trop profondément endormi :rose:
> Et y a même pas un tit oreiller sur le divan ?





non non personne a appelé, j'ai les compteur d'appels  


mon divan a pleins d'oreillers mais n'etant pas enrhumé je ne bave pas pour le moment !!!


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ton membre crache des litres Bab', bienvenue au club ( ouais je suis modeste ouais ! )
> 
> Blague à part, sortez les bouteilles c'est l"heure de l'apéro


J'ai couvert ma tête passe ki faisait pas très beau, les rhumes de cerveau, j'aime pas bien...

OUI, OUI, je sais:

1/  Il faut avoir un Cerveau

2/  Moi y'a longtemps que je suis enrhumé

3/  ... non, c'est pas Parkingson.... .... euh

4/  Ah, ça y est, Alzheimer  !!!!


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non non personne a appelé, j'ai les compteur d'appels
> 
> 
> mon divan a pleins d'oreillers mais n'etant pas enrhumé je ne bave pas pour le moment !!!


 d'accord 
Je ne sais que dire maintenant  A part que c'est bientot l'heure de retourner manger :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai faim et je suis assez fatigué donc je vais me restaurer


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Moi j'attends que c'est cuit


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai faim et je suis assez fatigué donc je vais me restaurer


 bonne restauration Cor


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

trop tot pour manger et pas envie de commencer la cuisine maint !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Merci bien l'ami


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Allez, levons nos verres !!

Pierrou
Robertav
Franswa
Joeldu18cher
Cor
Toys

Santé toul'monde !!!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Allez, levons nos verres !!
> 
> Pierrou
> Robertav
> ...





a la tienne !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

j'ai vu ta cuisine hier , dis comme cela fait t'il que tu y tiens une caisse enregistreuse ???   
ta femme te fais payer a chaques consommation et te donne le reçu ?


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

IL EST DES NOO-OO-TRES, IL A BU SON VERRE COMME LES AU-AU-TRES, C'EST UN IVRO-O-GNE, D'AILLEURS CA SE VOIT RIEN QU A SA TRO-OO-GNE !!:casse: :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Santé babouel toujours la forme on dirait  :love:


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

toujours prêt (mais sans alcool )


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Allez, levons nos verres !!
> 
> Pierrou
> Robertav
> ...


 le mien est levé !!!! 
Kling Kling (bruits des verres) 
SANTé :love: !!!!!!!


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le boulot je crois que c'est fuchu,
> j'ai pas de coup de tel  , donc ......




opération n°2 tu leur rentre dans le lard apel demain faut les brusqué ces oiseaux là


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai couvert ma tête passe ki faisait pas très beau, les rhumes de cerveau, j'aime pas bien...
> 
> OUI, OUI, je sais:
> 
> ...



Ah bon?
 
Allez un test:

C'est quoi le prénom d' Alzheimer?


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Oh, P... tain !!!

Y'a un rayon de soleil.

"Je descends boire un coup", y disait le Babouel et y' r'monte.

Je craque ( de partout )


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon?
> 
> Allez un test:
> 
> C'est quoi le prénom d' Alzheimer?



william


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> william




 toys


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon?
> 
> Allez un test:
> 
> C'est quoi le prénom d' Alzheimer?



Aloysius


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> opération n°2 tu leur rentre dans le lard apel demain faut les brusqué ces oiseaux là




pas la peine   
s'il m'ont pas appelée c'est qu'ils on choisit quelq'un d'autre


le magasin ouvre dans 10 jours , le temp presse donc
si j'avais eté choisie ils auraient deja appelé 


et puis m......demain je retourner voir les offres anpe


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Aloysius





Eh ben c'est pas ça, alors  

Faut que tu cherches dans les trois premiers


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine
> s'il m'ont pas appelée c'est qu'ils on choisit quelq'un d'autre
> 
> 
> ...



alors t'en quil ont pas dit non s'est pas perdu apel les ca coûte rien et en plus si il sont dans le vague ou que la personne ne leur convien pas dans deux mois sa joue en ta faveur 


joue pas le défaite avant la fin du match!


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> toys



 kateljin 

alors j ai bon ou pas j'me souvien plus


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

je vais vous laisser un moment,
je me sens agité et un tantinet agressive.....:rose:

vous y etes pour rien  :love:  :love: 



a plus tard peut etre dans la soirée


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous laisser un moment,
> je me sens agité et un tantinet agressive.....:rose:
> 
> vous y etes pour rien  :love:  :love:
> ...



bisous alors a cette nuits si t'es plus en forme  



sur les user's de nuits bien sur


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> kateljin
> 
> alors j ai bon ou pas j'me souvien plus



Non, c'est Aloïs :rose: 

Mais toi t'est trop jeune pour une Altzheimer   

Enfin, jusqu'à maintenant :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous laisser un moment,
> je me sens agité et un tantinet agressive.....:rose:
> 
> vous y etes pour rien  :love:  :love:
> ...


 A plus tard 
Et y a de quoi... moi je suis à la recherche d'un stage et ça commence à me .... grrrrrr


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est Aloïs :rose:
> 
> Mais toi t'est trop jeune pour une Altzheimer
> 
> Enfin, jusqu'à maintenant :mouais:



je triche j ai chercher sur google mais il dit que des conneries ce truc quand il veut  







si y a un age pour sasameur je suis pas sure d'y arriver   avec la vie de foux qu on mêne de nos jour


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> A plus tard
> Et y a de quoi... moi je suis à la recherche d'un stage et ça commence à me .... grrrrrr



aller dans quoi ton stage ?


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> A plus tard
> Et y a de quoi... moi je suis à la recherche d'un stage et ça commence à me .... grrrrrr



Enfin, je ne sais pas, mais dans le lien ci-joint, il y à pas mal d'adresses sur Nantes
http://www.bepub.com/fr/


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> aller dans quoi ton stage ?


 création graphique, publicité, multimedia...


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, je ne sais pas, mais dans le lien ci-joint, il y à pas mal d'adresses sur Nantes
> http://www.bepub.com/fr/


 Je connaissais pas ce site !!!!!!
Il est exellent :love:  j'essaie dès demain merci


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> création graphique, publicité, multimedia...



je vais posser des question a droite  a gauche mais sa vas être chaud je te passe des info par MP si je trouve des pistes


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est Aloïs :rose:
> 
> Mais toi t'est trop jeune pour une Altzheimer
> 
> Enfin, jusqu'à maintenant :mouais:



Ce qui veut dire la même chose...
( Aloysius )

Non mais y'en a, y vont m'pprendre la maladie que j'ai....


Euuhhh, c'est quoi déjà?

Bon ben c'qui est sûr c'est que j'suis descendu et que je m'en suis jeté au moins
trois derrière la cravate à vot' santé à tous...


... vous le méritez bien, c'est SÛR !!!!


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

aller voire se site il est pas mal et si vous faite bien le questionnaire ses foux http://20q.net.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui veut dire la même chose...
> ( Aloysius )
> 
> Non mais y'en a, y vont m'pprendre la maladie que j'ai....
> ...



Ben mon vieux, y a pas que toi qu'es descendu à ce que je vois. Ton alzheimer, t'es sur que c'est pas plutôt au foie que tu l'as ? J'ai pas repris tous tes posts, mais le peu que j'ai vu, c'que tu descends, j'aimerais pas le remonter à pieds !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Déjà bu


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Marrant ouais


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> aller voire se site il est pas mal et si vous faite bien le questionnaire ses foux http://20q.net.




Atends, attends, faut qu'y mange d'abord....

Les tests quand t'as un peu bu, y sont faussés, frocémant...!

Alorre, je revien.


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Bon appetit Bab' ( va sur ton iChat, t'as un nouveau contact  )


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui veut dire la même chose...
> ( Aloysius )
> 
> Non mais y'en a, y vont m'pprendre la maladie que j'ai....
> ...



Tu est sur?
  

C'est ALZHEIMER

 

Moi, je pencherais plutôt pour Korsakov   

Je vois, il était beau ton soleil


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Atends, attends, faut qu'y mange d'abord....
> 
> Les tests quand t'as un peu bu, y sont faussés, frocémant...!
> 
> Alorre, je revien.



même blindé sa marche


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben mon vieux, y a pas que toi qu'es descendu à ce que je vois. Ton alzheimer, t'es sur que c'est pas plutôt au foie que tu l'as ? J'ai pas repris tous tes posts, mais le peu que j'ai vu, c'que tu descends, j'aimerais pas le remonter à pieds !




Oui, mais il faut aussi que je soigne mon cancer, c'est des clopes que je suis descendu charcher, en fait.

Mais je me suis fait piéger ( si je veux ) par deux trois cons de mon quartier....


OUi, mais c'est mes cons à moi.....!

" Prostate & Conversation " !!! :sick:  :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il faut aussi que je soigne mon cancer, c'est des clopes que je suis descendu charcher, en fait.
> 
> Mais je me suis fait piéger ( si je veux ) par deux trois cons de mon quartier....
> 
> ...



Hmmmm ?  :mouais: Je vais finir par croire que nous avons des valeurs en commun :love:


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il faut aussi que je soigne mon cancer, c'est des clopes que je suis descendu charcher, en fait.
> 
> Mais je me suis fait piéger ( si je veux ) par deux trois cons de mon quartier....
> 
> ...



Elle est belle la vieillesse


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmm ?  :mouais: Je vais finir par croire que nous avons des valeurs en commun :love:



pas bien  


comment vous faite pour vous enfiller binche sur binche  :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pas bien
> 
> 
> comment vous faite pour vous enfiller binche sur binche  :hein:



Un sens aigü de l'absurdité de pas mal de choses... en ce qui me concerne ; en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il faut aussi que je soigne mon cancer, c'est des clopes que je suis descendu charcher, en fait.
> 
> Mais je me suis fait piéger ( si je veux ) par deux trois cons de mon quartier....
> 
> ...



Aaaah ces jeunes cons , pardon c'est pas le topic râleur.


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je vais posser des question a droite  a gauche mais sa vas être chaud je te passe des info par MP si je trouve des pistes


 MERCI beaucoup d'essayer :love::love::love:  !!!!! 
C'est un stage de quatre semaine sur la période de début juin à fin aout


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> MERCI beaucoup d'essayer :love::love::love:  !!!!!
> C'est un stage de quatre semaine sur la période de début juin à fin aout



noté je connais quel que personne cher kenzo il doive bien avoir du taf par la il sorte les nouvelle collection bientôt


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

à t'a l'heure les aminches

faut que j'fasse un mille burnes.

.... si j'ai bien tout compris le jeu....?


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> noté je connais quel que personne cher kenzo il doive bien avoir du taf par la il sorte les nouvelle collection bientôt


 En plus, j'aime bcp kenzo :love: 
Encore merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmm ?  :mouais: Je vais finir par croire que nous avons des valeurs en commun :love:



La prostate ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> à t'a l'heure les aminches
> faut que j'fasse un mille burnes.




*Tu sais, tu peux nous épargner certains détails obscurs de tes m½urs, jeune homme...*


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu sais, tu peux nous épargner certains détails obscurs de tes m½urs, jeune homme...*


 un jeune homme avec des problèmes de prostate ? :mouais:


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La prostate ?




Non, non. Il est bien plus fin que ça le poète...

Il hésite c'est tout.

Patochman prose, il ne tate pas, et il en joue fort bien à ses heures !   LÀAAAHHH !!!

 :hosto:


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu sais, tu peux nous épargner certains détails obscurs de tes m½urs, jeune homme...*




Ben c'était bien bon....


... elle s'est endormie comme un ange....   .....   Oui ma FEMME !!!!



... mais je doute, va savoir p'têt qu'elle s'em....bêtait.

Elle comptait les "-dc-", et elle s'est endormie...


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'était bien bon....
> 
> 
> ... elle s'est endormie comme un ange....   .....   Oui ma FEMME !!!!
> ...


 Alors , on va plus faire de bruit, parce qu'un ange qui dort, faut le laisser


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'était bien bon....
> 
> 
> ... elle s'est endormie comme un ange....   .....   Oui ma FEMME !!!!
> ...



Remets lui le bonjour demain


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Remets lui le bonjour demain




Quand on est artiste, il faut tremper le pinceau tous les jours...


... sinon y'a l'bout qui sèche !

Mais je n'y manquerai pas, elle sera contente ( enfin, j'espère... ) :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'était bien bon....
> 
> 
> ... elle s'est endormie comme un ange....   .....   Oui ma FEMME !!!!
> ...


 Me dit pas qu'elle s'est endormie à cause du mille burnes ???


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Me dit pas qu'elle s'est endormie à cause du mille burnes ???




Oh, sûrement pas...!

Mais tu sais - enfin elle du moins - elle a une tendance à se blesser tous les mois.

Alors j'imite la pompe à essence...



... j'me la mets sur l'oreille !!!

Si, si, si, elle tient !


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Oh, sûrement pas...!
> 
> Mais tu sais - enfin elle du moins - elle a une tendance à se blesser tous les mois.
> 
> ...


Faut cautériser à chaud, ça marche aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Oh, sûrement pas...!
> 
> Mais tu sais - enfin elle du moins - elle a une tendance à se blesser tous les mois.
> 
> ...



Une séquelle du supplice de l'iPod !


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Faut cautériser à chaud, ça marche aussi




Oui, mais tu sais, elle vieillit mal...

Attends j'regarde qu'elle voit pas trop c'qu j'écris oui c'est bon . ENVOYÉ


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais tu sais, elle vieillit mal...


Non, c'est toi qui voit plus bien...


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Une séquelle du supplice de l'iPod !




Bonne idée, demain aux aurores je L' iPode et sans fil...

Tout à la télécommande.





... enfin, si j'y arrive :rose:


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est toi qui voit plus bien...




Aaaahhhh ?????

Où son mé crunettes ?

Ah, ça y est je les ai sur les ieux, je voix beaucou mieut, comme ça.

Merci...

Tu le répètes pas, sinon y vont tous se moquer de moi sur ce foroum dans le bar.

Je compte sur toi, autrement je saurai qui a vendu la mèche!


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée, demain aux aurores je L' iPode et sans fil...
> 
> Tout à la télécommande.
> 
> ...


 héhéhé  
Mais si tu vas y arriver !!! 
Attention, t'as un truc derrière l'oreille


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Aaaahhhh ?????
> 
> Où son mé crunettes ?
> 
> ...


ça roule, mais, mollo avec les anges, ça devient susceptible avec le temps


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Re bonsoir les aminches, j'étais à me mater Chouchou que j'avais enregsitré hier


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Demain, Je Mets Des Lentilles !!!


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Re bonsoir les aminches, j'étais à me mater Chouchou que j'avais enregsitré hier




Et alors, t'as aimé?

Où just/just ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Re bonsoir les aminches, j'étais à me mater Chouchou que j'avais enregsitré hier


 Trop nul ce film !!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Merde me suis fait griller la priorité, tant pis, ignorez ce post là


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Trop nul ce film !!!!!


Moi j'ai trouvé ça pas mal, Gad Elmaleh est assz touchant dans ce role là


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Hé, dans un quart d'heure, y'a les expère pépères...

ça doit êt bien ça?


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai trouvé ça pas mal, Gad Elmaleh est assz touchant dans ce role là


ci vri


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

C'est quand même assez moyen ...


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Hé, dans un quart d'heure, y'a les expère pépères...
> 
> ça doit êt bien ça?


Les quoi? 

( tu sais que c'est sexy ton bonnet, ça te donne une tete de capote  )


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même assez moyen ...


Moi j'ai trouvé ça assez bien, c'est un film sur la tolérance quoi, de temps en temps ça fait du bien. :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

C'est surtout une comédie donc il ne faut pas tout prendre mot pour mot.


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Les quoi?
> 
> ( tu sais que c'est sexy ton bonnet, ça te donne une tete de capote  )




Les Exeuperts, un film de la police qui sont très malins et qu'y trouvent tout comme c'est pas vrai dans la vraie vie....

Et de toutes façons je suis une CAPOTE ambulante.





.... et sur le zizi je mets un Bandana, c'est tout de suite plus chic, Quoiiii  !!!


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout une comédie donc il ne faut pas tout prendre mot pour mot.




Ben oui, tu l'as dit, c'est une "comédie".

Créée pour faire de la tune, et ça a marché.

De plus il en faut pour tous les goûts, donc bien visé sur la réal et la prod.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Enfin c'est pas mal quand il n'y a rien à la téloche, ça passe facilement.


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

la tune y a pas que sa dans la vie zut alors.
il vas y avoir besoin d'un gros coup de ménage dans les studios français


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Et de toutes façons je suis une CAPOTE ambulante.



Tu es surtout un cas, mon pote :rateau:







			
				babouel a dit:
			
		

> .... et sur le zizi je mets un Bandana, c'est tout de suite plus chic, Quoiiii  !!!



Faut avoir la classe américaine dans la vie, Rambo Powa avec le bandana, moi perso je mets un collier à piques ( piques à l'intérieur et à l'extérieur, double plaisir  )


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Enfin c'est pas mal quand il n'y a rien à la téloche, ça passe facilement.




plus l'offre est pourrit moins ons remarque les mauvais film .


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Faut avoir la classe américaine dans la vie, Rambo Powa avec le bandana, moi perso je mets un collier à piques ( piques à l'intérieur et à l'extérieur, double plaisir  )[/QUOTE]

Tu m'excites toujours quand je pars, toi???

Bon, allez.

Whisky devant les Experts, un suppo, un Dany et au lit !

Je vous embrasse presque partout....

à demain, agréables gens du monde " of the World" que vous êtes ! :love:


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Faut avoir la classe américaine dans la vie, Rambo Powa avec le bandana, moi perso je mets un collier à piques ( piques à l'intérieur et à l'extérieur, double plaisir  )



[/QUOTE]


faut surtout voire la classe américaine y a très peut de film aussi bon que celui là !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> plus l'offre est pourrit moins ons remarque les mauvais film .



Il reste les DVD


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

faut surtout voire la classe américaine y a très peut de film aussi bon que celui là ![/QUOTE]


L'original avec Redford et Sidney Poitiers entre autres, c'est la classe.

Enfin pour l'époque.



LAISSEZ MOI PARTIR !!!

Je vous aime quand même... :love:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'excites toujours quand je pars, toi???
> 
> Bon, allez.
> 
> ...


 
Ben bonne soirée vieux ( suppo et au lit, Wayne's world Powa ! )

LA CLASSE AMERICAINE CA C'EST UN FILM


----------



## Babouel (20 Avril 2005)

Salut LES AMIS.

Je décone ect....


Jusqu'à ce que je me tire vraiment....


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> LAISSEZ MOI PARTIR !!!
> 
> Je vous aime quand même... :love:




Buenas noches, babouel


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Il reste les DVD




oui sa permet de voire pas mal de dobe avant leur sortie sur petit écrant


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Salut LES AMIS.
> 
> Je décone ect....
> 
> ...




L'appareil photo est dans le même état que son propriétaire :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Nan, il marche encore à peu pres l'appareil


----------



## katelijn (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Nan, il marche encore à peu pres l'appareil




 :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

y a de l'ambiance ce soir :love: ça fait plaisir  !!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Tiens ben le rev'là lui


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

Moi je vais me coucher, bonne nuit.


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Boninuit


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ben le rev'là lui


 yep  i'm back 
Mais je vais pas tarder à aller faire comme Cor, dodo :sleep:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Pareil, je me sens un peu là, ou alors une petite partie de GameCube de mon lit avant

(Vivement que j'aie mon iBook et du Wifi chez moi, que je puisse poster de mon lit  et là, tremblez mortels ! :rateau: )


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

je vien de prendre un coup de flipe mortelle 

j ai fait flembé la la gazinière pour un peut je me retrouvais a la rue avec une maison qui brule 



ouf sa vas mieux mais la d un seul coup j ai plus très fain


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Faut po cuisiner à cette heure ci 



EDIT: si t'as baraque avait brulé, et moyennant paiement en espece et nature je t'aurai receuilli chez moi à St Herblain


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ouf sa vas mieux mais la d un seul coup j ai plus très fain


Ah ben forcément c'est un peu brûlé maintenant.


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben forcément c'est un peu brûlé maintenant.



non ça vas j ai réagis direct pas de casse de matos ni de bouffe   


quelle que marque de flamme sur la hote-haspirent mais bon rien de grave


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non ça vas j ai réagis direct pas de casse de matos ni de bouffe
> 
> 
> quelle que marque de flamme sur la hote-haspirent mais bon rien de grave


 on l'a échappé belle


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> on l'a échappé belle



toi tu pense a ton stage !


j apel un pote demain et je te passe les infos


----------



## Franswa (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> toi tu pense a ton stage !
> 
> 
> j apel un pote demain et je te passe les infos


 :love:  merci beaucoup :love:


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

de rien s'est pas fait encore



j'ouvre le frigo et la deviné se que je trouve















des crème brulés ou est la caméra est bélivo se coup là encore


----------



## Franswa (21 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> de rien s'est pas fait encore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Je remercie déjà juste le fait d'essayer  
Dans le frigo ? une souris ?

PS : Une souris se gare sur le frigo pour aller surfer sur la raie du fromage


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

A L'ATTTTTAQQQQUUUUE !!!!!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## bateman (21 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> A L'ATTTTTAQQQQUUUUE !!!!!!!!! :rateau:


 
pas mieux. :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> A L'ATTTTTAQQQQUUUUE !!!!!!!!! :rateau:



qu'est-ce t'as bouffé, c'matin


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce t'as bouffé, c'matin




Un fenec mort


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un fenec mort



meuh non: il a du tomber dans son pot de nutella©


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> meuh non: il a du tomber dans son pot de nutella©


Pas du tout, il a trébuché sur sa couette


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

:sleep: salut a tous.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Avril 2005)

Enregistrement pour l'Apple Expo et la Keynote de fait :love:


----------



## MrStone (21 Avril 2005)

T'as un lien ou bien tu passes par un accès vip ? :rose:
D'habitude c'est plus tard, genre en mai-juin, non ?

[EDIT] euh, j'ai trouvé  faut dire que c'es pas très compliqué 
par conter ça me semble quand même arriver tôt cette année, non ?
[/EDIT]


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben forcément c'est un peu brûlé maintenant.



D'ailleurs je pensais à une chose. Tu as une lampe froide sous ton abat-jour ou tu risques la surchauffe ?  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2005)

Je me suis inscrit aussi...
Ca va etre ma premiere Apple expo :rose: ,
 je suis impatient d'y etre :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Avril 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> T'as un lien ou bien tu passes par un accès vip ? :rose:
> D'habitude c'est plus tard, genre en mai-juin, non ?
> 
> [EDIT] euh, j'ai trouvé  faut dire que c'es pas très compliqué
> ...


 Generallement dispo des le mois de mai


----------



## MrStone (21 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Generallement dispo des le mois de mai



Voilà ! Et on est à peine mi-avril  Y'a plus de saison, tout fout l'camp !

Et en plus l'expo est super-tard cette année... ça a pas dû marcher assez bien quand ils ont essayé de la caser fin aout l'année dernière   

Enfin, au moins chuis inscrit


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Enregistrement pour l'Apple Expo et la Keynote de fait :love:



pareil , depuis hier.....  



ps:un bonjour a Balooners.....


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Enregistrement pour l'Apple Expo et la Keynote de fait :love:




je pourrai pas aller au keynote    enfin je me fait tout le salon sur un stand :love:


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

youpi   ( :love: )


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> youpi   ( :love: )



je pourai pas y aller  faut pas me dire youpi comme ça  (enfin tu est toute pardonner  )


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

je disais pas youpi pour le keynote ... tu y seras pas mais au moins tu seras à l'apple expo    (alors pwet  :rateau: )


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

je disais pas youpi pour le keynote ... tu y seras pas mais au moins tu seras à l'apple expo    (alors pwet  :rateau: )


----------



## toys (21 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute Bug Powder Dust, de Bomb the Bass, en buvant un café brûlant.
> La vie est belle.
> 
> _Je pars en plongée et je reviens..._
> :love:


 
et mos décos de moel alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Je vais faire une sieste, bon dodo


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Salut LES AMIS.
> 
> Je décone ect....
> 
> ...



Déjà !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Avril 2005)

Enfin! Il fait enfin super beau, alors cet aprem' c'est sieste sous le soleil :love:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Salut les aminches, comment ça va depuis hier ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut les aminches, comment ça va depuis hier ?


Bieng, super bieng !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Avril 2005)

Nettement mieux qu'hier en tous cas...  
Sinon, c'est bientot le WE, plus qu'une journée...


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Bien ça, moi je suis en vacs alors


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bien ça, moi je suis en vacs alors


 Vi, moi aussi  Enfin "en vacances", j'ai tout d'suite juste congé vendredi quoi... ah ouais mais y'a le week-end après en fait... c'est  vrai que jsuis en vacances aussi alors 

Je vous laisse, je vais dormir... 2 nuits blanches de boss d'affilé, ça... "fatigue"  :sleep:

Bonne journée


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2005)

Demain soir c'est les vacances


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Et hop, j'ai bien dormir et je souhaite que vous allez bien mon Powerbook est arrivé mais je ne vais pas le chercher aujourd'hui.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Moi j'attends que mon prof de trompette ( mais néanmoins accro au mac ) daigne m'envoyer le morceau pour l'épreuve d'option musique au bac, et vu qu'il me reste environ 3 semaines, ça commence à urger, alors je suis un peu sur les nerfs :casse:


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'attends que mon prof de trompette ( mais néanmoins accro au mac ) daigne m'envoyer le morceau pour l'épreuve d'option musique au bac, et vu qu'il me reste environ 3 semaines, ça commence à urger, alors je suis un peu sur les nerfs :casse:



tiens, je te voyais plus jouant toute la journée avec ton pipot.....  
agreable surprise, c'est sympa la trompette......


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je te voyais plus jouant toute la journée avec ton pipot.....
> agreable surprise, c'est sympa la trompette......


Ouais le pipot de temps en temps, mais plus la guitare pour le plaisir solitaire ( la trompette c'est en métal, trop froid  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'attends que mon prof de trompette ( mais néanmoins accro au mac ) daigne m'envoyer le morceau pour l'épreuve d'option musique au bac, et vu qu'il me reste environ 3 semaines, ça commence à urger, alors je suis un peu sur les nerfs :casse:



Ca doit pas être simple la trompette avec le casque


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit pas être simple la trompette avec le casque



On se débrouille...... 
 :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais le pipot de temps en temps, mais plus la guitare pour le plaisir solitaire ( la trompette c'est en métal, trop froid  )



La guitare? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le plaisir solitaire, la main c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux, non?


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> La guitare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, on voit que tu ne connais pas le bonhomme, les cordes d'acier frottant et decoupant legerement ca........  

il est tres particulier ce Pierrou, tres.....


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Ben pour l'exploration anale, la main c'est limité nan? :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, on voit que tu ne connais pas le bonhomme, les cordes d'acier frottant et decoupant legerement ca........
> 
> il est tres particulier ce Pierrou, tres.....




T'as de l'expérience mon Stook ? 
 :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour l'exploration anale, la main c'est limité nan? :rateau:



d'où la  trompette? Ah je comprends...


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

On a le droit d'être choquée ? Non, c'est le bar alors on n'a pas le droit ?  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Nan !


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

D'accord, alors je suis pas choquée   continuez ....  :rateau:


----------



## miosis (21 Avril 2005)

Salut tout le monde


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Ben ben sinon ma soeur a un violon et mon pere un piano... voilà voilà :rateau:


EDIT: Tiens, un Nioube innocent et pur vient d'arriver ( il va pas  rester pur longtemps :rateau: )
:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben ben sinon ma soeur a un violon et mon pere un piano... voilà voilà :rateau:



Un piano... à queue?


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un Nioube innocent et pur vient d'arriver ( il va pas  rester pur longtemps :rateau: )
> :love:



mefie toi, c'est un zarbi-nioube......ils sont de plus en plus frequent.......


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un piano... à queue?


Oh, j'ai mentionné la Contrebasse de ma voisine? ( qui rit quand on la ... )


----------



## miosis (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben ben sinon ma soeur a un violon et mon pere un piano... voilà voilà :rateau:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Tiens, un Nioube innocent et pur vient d'arriver ( il va pas  rester pur longtemps :rateau: )
> :love:



Salut Pierrou,  c'est le p'tit innocent tout débutant    ça va je commence à maitriser le truc,


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

moi j'suis un quoi-nioube ?  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour l'exploration anale, la main c'est limité nan? :rateau:



J'en connais un qui aurait bien besoin d'un recadrage... Les nioubes d'autrefois n'étaient qu'ennuyeux, ils n'étaient pas vulgaires.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

ça dépend si tu passes sous la table d'ordi 


Salut Miosis, tu aurais l'obligeance de faire descendre ton futal jusqu'à tes chevilles ?? :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'suis un quoi-nioube ?  :rose:



une jolie larve-nioube qui deviendra un magnifique papillon..... :love:  


qui qui dit que j'en fait trop....qui qui dit....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un qui aurait bien besoin d'un recadrage... Les nioubes d'autrefois n'étaient qu'ennuyeux, ils n'étaient pas vulgaires.



bah, les jeunes d'aujourd'hui.......  


  


ps: en parlant de recadrage,  tu veux pas bouger un petit peu sur la droite, il fait vachement sombre , ici, avec tes c******


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

je suis toute flattée  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Une leçon magistrale de drague par internet


----------



## miosis (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mefie toi, c'est un zarbi-nioube......ils sont de plus en plus frequent.......



Bon le zarbi-nioube, vous dois des présentations : il était une fois, un p'tit gars née à lyon qui c'est acheter un mac en décembre (imac g5 1,6) et qui décide de faire ces premiers pas dans mac génération ...        jusqu'ici ça va je suis bien nioube ?

passionnée de cinéma, mais aussi musique, football et même que je lis parfois ,    bref ouvers d'ésprit et pas casse-couille .

n'est pas nioube qui veux !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2005)

un joli doublon... Donc j'efface celui là


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'suis un quoi-nioube ?  :rose:



Un papinioub ou un nioubillon?


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

moi j'dis ça ... j'dis rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde



Bonjour


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Ah, là c'est du lourd, là, c'est plus du nioube....


----------



## miosis (21 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


Salut vénerable sage


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

tu connais pas la touche editer.....  


 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ah, là c'est du lourd, là, c'est plus du nioube....



en plus il est poli, comme on fait.......


----------



## Babouel (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ah, là c'est du lourd, là, c'est plus du nioube....




   

Le nioube c'est un pote d'aborrrre !!!

Remarque s'il s'était appelé Myositis, on l'aurait au moins senti v'nir.

Il aime bien les épices, l'est pas farouche ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'dis ça ... j'dis rien



bien dit......


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Héhé, much to Learn, they still have !


----------



## miosis (21 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Le nioube c'est un pote d'aborrrre !!!
> 
> Remarque s'il s'était appelé Myositis, on l'aurait au moins senti v'nir.
> 
> Il aime bien les épices, l'est pas farouche ....



Merci le babouel, content de te voir


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Le nioube c'est un pote d'aborrrre !!!
> 
> Remarque s'il s'était appelé Myositis, on l'aurait au moins senti v'nir.
> 
> Il aime bien les épices, l'est pas farouche ....


Tiens ben le v'là lui 
Salut babouel 
Bon ben vu que mon nain-ternet rame et que ça me les soule, je vais me faire une partie de GameCube.....
@+


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

non....:affraid: 2 comme Babouel??????
ho!  pauvre de nous...


bon, je vous quittes.....on m'appelle.....


ps: Pierrou, je te les laisse , fais en bon usage....


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Le nioube c'est un pote d'aborrrre !!!



Vous êtes venus en groupe donc


----------



## miosis (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ben le v'là lui
> Salut babouel
> Bon ben vu que mon nain-ternet rame et que ça me les soule, je vais me faire une partie de GameCube.....
> @+


c'est vrai ça rame grave


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

achète toi un moteur peut-être


----------



## miosis (21 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Le nioube c'est un pote d'aborrrre !!!
> 
> Remarque s'il s'était appelé Myositis, on l'aurait au moins senti v'nir.
> 
> Il aime bien les épices, l'est pas farouche ....



toujours en ligne le babouel ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Un duel de babouel, haha


----------



## Babouel (21 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Merci le babouel, content de te voir



Y'avait le père du p'tit Yann; y comprenait même rien à son lecteur DVD et pis m'a donné
des sous pour not' commande qui part demain... Enfin !!!

Si t'as un truc "ESPECIAL", tu passes par mail... :love:


----------



## miosis (21 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Un duel de babouel, haha



Ii a du m'abandonner le babouel j'ai plus de réponse


----------



## Babouel (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non....:affraid: 2 comme Babouel??????
> ho!  pauvre de nous...
> 
> 
> ...




T'inquiètes, il est bien plus raisonnable que moi...

Parcontre, il est beau gosse,...    .... pas comme moi... ! :rose:


----------



## miosis (21 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait le père du p'tit Yann; y comprenait même rien à son lecteur DVD et pis m'a donné
> des sous pour not' commande qui part demain... Enfin !!!
> 
> Si t'as un truc "ESPECIAL", tu passes par mail... :love:


 Ah te r'voilà, je m'inquiétais !  pas de problemes pour les trucs especiaux


----------



## miosis (21 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, il est bien plus raisonnable que moi...
> 
> Parcontre, il est beau gosse,...    .... pas comme moi... ! :rose:



il a raison pierrou le fou ça rame


----------



## Babouel (21 Avril 2005)

IL est vraiment très malpoli, ce Babouel.

Veuillez me pardonner cet écart de conduite....?

BONJOUR À TOUS   

C'est bientôt l'heure de l'apéro, non????



PS: Nous ne pratiquons pas d'échanges entre adultes consentants avec Miosis....   

... en plus son nom y sonne comme une maladie, pffff !!! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Parcontre, il est beau gosse,...    .... pas comme moi... ! :rose:



Et pourtant joli bonnet de quart noir Saint James  Quelqu'un avait le même en rouge récemment   (Grug si tu nous écoutes)



			
				babouel a dit:
			
		

> ... en plus son nom y sonne comme une maladie, pffff !!! :rateau:  :rateau:



Ne dévoilez pas tous les secrets d'un coup, Monsieur Babouel !


----------



## miosis (21 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, il est bien plus raisonnable que moi...
> 
> Parcontre, il est beau gosse,...    .... pas comme moi... ! :rose:


bon je vais déconnécter, de trucs à faire A +


----------



## miosis (21 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> IL est vraiment très malpoli, ce Babouel.
> 
> Veuillez me pardonner cet écart de conduite....?
> 
> ...



Miosis c'est quand la pupille de ton oeuil se rétracte cela prouve qu'on est en colère


----------



## Babouel (21 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Miosis c'est quand la pupille de ton oeuil se rétracte cela prouve qu'on est en colère




J'croyais que t'étais parti, moi???


Je commençais tout juste à dire du mal de toi....


C'est pas fairplay de pas partir !


----------



## miosis (21 Avril 2005)

Bon cette fois-ci c'est la bonne,   ciao à tous


----------



## Babouel (21 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant joli bonnet de quart noir Saint James  Quelqu'un avait le même en rouge récemment   (Grug si tu nous écoutes)
> 
> 
> Ouais et le bonnet signé de la main d'une grande Styliste, voilà !
> ...


----------



## miosis (21 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> J'croyais que t'étais parti, moi???
> 
> 
> Je commençais tout juste à dire du mal de toi....
> ...



C'est vous qui disez du mal de moi m'sieu !      zalez voir ce que vous zalez voir !!!  

allez le babouel, il faut vraiment que je parte A+


----------



## Foguenne (21 Avril 2005)

Bon, après une journée de boulot relax, un petit coup d'oeil sur macgé et j'y retourne.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

la nouvelle est tombé ce matin : j'ai pas eu la place

ils ont preferé embaucher un autre qui a eté  responsable du magasin
de leur principal concourrent


----------



## toys (21 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la nouvelle est tombé ce matin : j'ai pas eu la place
> 
> ils ont preferé embaucher un autre qui a eté  responsable du magasin
> de leur principal concourrent




pas grave tu mérite mieux


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

SI ILS ONT PAS VOULU DE TOI C'EST QUE C'ÉTAIT DES CONNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARDS !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Je vais manger moi


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> qui qui dit que j'en fait trop....qui qui dit....




moi


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

mieux vaut tard que jamais


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaut tard que jamais



je bossais j'avais le temps


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

ouais tu ... bossais ... (sur ichat)


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais tu ... bossais ... (sur ichat)




c'est un formidable outils de communication


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

j'ai cru remarqu*er*  oui    (lé pas beau ton smiley   )


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cru remarqu*er*  oui    (lé pas beau ton smiley   )




:rose: et :love: sont bien mieux :rateau:


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la nouvelle est tombé ce matin : j'ai pas eu la place
> 
> ils ont preferé embaucher un autre qui a eté  responsable du magasin
> de leur principal concourrent


Fuck the shit, pauvres lopettes, qu'ils aillent se faire voir ailleurs (et je suis poli)


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

oui  :rose:  :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui  :rose:  :love:




  :rose:  :love: c'est un beau trio


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

J'ai bien mangé et les forums sont ouverts, yoopi.


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

je préfère    :rose:  :love: ça fait plus éxotique


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je préfère    :rose:  :love: ça fait plus éxotique




a l'exotisme ... tien j'irais bien en Australie cette année :love:


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

tiens moi aussi   c'est fou ... on a tellement de points communs  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

je partirai bien accompagné


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Un ptit mariage ?


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Un ptit mariage ?



c'est pas le bon sujet


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

Cor, tu as choqué Mackie il a posté en double ...   


(jaloux   )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Loin de là  :love:


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

-------------> là ?    

le rose te va bien mon peuti Cor  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Hop me revoilà apres un bon repas 
Bon, de quoi qu'on cause dans ce tradada philosophique? :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

on cause de l'Australie


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Suis jamais allé 


EDIT: Par contre le rugby et ( surtout ) la Foster ça me connait...
Enfin je croit qu'il faut se taire maintenant :rateau: ( j'ai la forme ce soir )


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on cause de l'Australie




pays des kangourous, du rugby, de la fosters :love:


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

Non plus ... ça me tenterai bien par contre  
moi aussi le rugby j'ai connu ... un mini peu  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

moi je partirai bien sous un palmier , avec plage blanche et mer turquoise


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Et un mac pour surfer ...


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

... pour surfère une santé? arf :rateau:

 ( putain je vais sortir sur la pointe des pieds là, ça va pas ce soir...... :rose: )


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je partirai bien sous un palmier , avec plage blanche et mer turquoise



il n'y a qu'une place madame


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

essai : 

"moi (aussi) je partirai bien sous un palmier , avec plage blanche et mer turquoise  "

on va voir ce qu'il va dire


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ... pour surfère une santé? arf :rateau:
> 
> ( putain je vais sortir sur la pointe des pieds là, ça va pas ce soir...... :rose: )


Et ferme la porte


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

La porte, la porte........ BERNAAAARD ?????  :rose:

plus fort que moi :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on cause de l'Australie


 Ahhh, l'Australie... 4 ans de bons souvenirs ensoleillés... 

Ca commence à faire loin tout ça...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Liège c'est bien aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Liège c'est bien aussi



arf!


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Liège c'est bien aussi


 Certes, mais vivre à l'étranger, ça marque une vie... On y pense tous les jours, on en vit dans la nostalgie...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais vivre à l'étranger, ça marque une vie... On y pense tous les jours, on en vit dans la nostalgie...



ça depend de ce que tu entends par etranger, a l'autre bout de la planete, je suis d'accord...
mais sur un point de vue purement territorial, j'y vais tous les jours a l'etranger, et ça ne me marque pas plus que ça..... 

bise a tous, j'y retourne justement a l'etranger.....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a qu'une place madame




on dirait que mon jour de chance continue


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Le forum souffre


----------



## kathy h (21 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Le forum souffre



ça à l'air d'aller un peu mieux...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Le forum souffre



Ne prends pas cet air désespéré tu m'inquiétes


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

je crois que il fait des crises d'asthme   

il rame, mais qu'il rame le povre !!!!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Grave, bon allez bonne nuit tout le monde  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ne prends pas cet air désespéré tu m'inquiétes



Non ça va allez, bonne nuit les copains et copines


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Non ça va allez, bonne nuit les copains et copines




bonne nuit :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

je file au boulot :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

il y a des gens bizarre a gare du nord, j'ai croisé 3 mecs d'un vingtaine d'année déguisé télétubis :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a des gens bizarre a gare du nord, j'ai croisé 3 mecs d'un vingtaine d'année déguisé télétubis :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Avril 2005)

Je viens de voir la citation de jour : "Apple est le Bang et Olufsen de l'informatique", de...





Michael Dell!!!   :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir la citation de jour : "Apple est le Bang et Olufsen de l'informatique", de...
> 
> Michael Dell!!!   :affraid:




Design très soigné, machines très chères et réservées de ce fait à une élite, c'est peut être ça qu'il voulait dire. Donc pas forcément des louanges dans la bouche du patron de Dell.

Que en plus, Mr Dell et Mr Jobs ne sont pas forcément les meilleurs amis du monde à ce qu'on dit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir la citation de jour : "Apple est le Bang et Olufsen de l'informatique", de...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas pour rien qu'il a pris sa retraite, s'il pète les plombs à ce point     

Illustration parfaite de "j'adorerais ce que j'ai brulé"


----------



## Amok (22 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a des gens bizarre a gare du nord, j'ai croisé 3 mecs d'un vingtaine d'année déguisé télétubis :rateau:




Ils viennent de me téléphoner pour me dire que Gare du Nord il y avait un mec déguisé en Mackie.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2005)

Je descend frénétiquement à fond la caisse les trois étages (quand on habite au troisième étage, c'est normal) en glissant sur la rembarde des escaliers en colimaçon pour arriver haletant à la porte d'entrée presque digne d'un chateau fort. 
Je signe frénétiquement le bordereau de livraison, je dis au revoir au livreur qui me souhaite une bonne journée et hop je monte frénétiquement à fond la caisse toujours les escalier trois par trois pour remonter chez moi.
Une fois en haut, la porte refermée, là, j'arrache frénétiquement l'emballage chronopost© de mon paquet qui cache un autre emballage que je défait un peu moins frénétiquement tout de même (on va pas tout exploser si près du but tout de même) et là la lumière se fait :

*YAHOOOOOOOO, ELLES SONT ARRIVÉÉÉÉÉEEEEES MES DEUX BARRETTES (d'1 Go de Ram)
2,5 Go en tout et pour tout sous le capot. Yeah, ça va arracher sa race !*

                      

*Il est content le p'tit père*  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

me voila tranquille jusq'a cet aprem 16h      

l'homme parti en vadrouille et il reviendra que apres avoir cherché fifille a 15h30 qui rentre des vacances italiennes    


il ne me reste juste que a batailler avec fiston pour lui fair faire ses devoirs


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ils viennent de me téléphoner pour me dire que Gare du Nord il y avait un mec déguisé en Mackie.




c'est carnaval !!  :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est carnaval !!  :bebe:




lequel ?   

celui en retard du 2005 ou celui en avance du 2006 ?


----------



## mado (22 Avril 2005)

Après une semaine un peu mouvementée (s******* d'angine mal soignée ), direction le grand air.
Un petit tour sur le plus grand pont du monde...

Bon week end à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

fiston fait les devoirs ...... j'aura pas besoin de brosching pour redresser mes cheveux


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Je descend frénétiquement à fond la caisse les trois étages (quand on habite au troisième étage, c'est normal)



'tain, arriver à caser trois étages au pied d'un palmier ...   c'est au moins le père de tous les palmiers !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> lequel ?
> 
> celui en retard du 2005 ou celui en avance du 2006 ?



Nan, c'est dans les temps, le carnaval gare du Nord, c'est tous les ans du premier janvier au 31 décembre !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ... 2,5 Go en tout et pour tout sous le capot. Yeah, ça va arracher sa race !...



Tout ça pour poster dans le bar MacG... !      :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Après une semaine un peu mouvementée (s******* d'angine mal soignée ), direction le grand air.
> Un petit tour sur le plus grand amas de béton du monde...
> 
> Bon week end à tous.



Ah, les véquendes à la campagne


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

un p'tit DOA pour finir la matiné :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (22 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Après une semaine un peu mouvementée (s******* d'angine mal soignée ), direction le grand air.
> Un petit tour sur le plus grand pont du monde...



Si on parle du même (suivant les définitions, il y en a plein   ), j'étais sur ce pont hier après-midi   

L'air est toujours aussi bon en Lozère, d'autant plus quand on est en vacances. Ceci dit, le thermomètre était nettement en-dessous de 0°C. Tou à l'heure, on va aller voir les jonquilles sur le rebord de l'Aubrac.  

Sur ce, je vous laisse, vous vouvez vous remettre au boulot !


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> [ :rose: a trouvé mieux qu'une fleur :love: ]



Un bouquet?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un bouquet?




* ou un bouc ?*


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> * ou un bouc ?*



Ou un quai ?


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Avril 2005)

Un bouc sur un quai


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

Hop !
Salut les gens 
:love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

Belle semaine. Après la plainte d'un étudiant contestant sa note d'un examen dont mon boss n'a pas les copies puisqu'il se les est fait volé après l'exa (donc il a noté les gens au bol), téléphone:

- bonjour, vous savez qu'aujourd'hui on doit rendre nos rapports au fond national de la recherche scientifique pour 2003 et 2004 ?

- mais on les a fait en 2003 et 2004 ?

- oui mais je ne les ai pas envoyé et je les ai perdu faut les refaire.

- .................


----------



## Franswa (22 Avril 2005)

J'ai trouvé mon stage !!!!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Avril 2005)

... décidemment y'a vraiment pas pire comme thread de flood


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Belle semaine. Après la plainte d'un étudiant contestant sa note d'un examen dont mon boss n'a pas les copies puisqu'il se les est fait volé après l'exa (donc il a noté les gens au bol), téléphone:
> 
> - bonjour, vous savez qu'aujourd'hui on doit rendre nos rapports au fond national de la recherche scientifique pour 2003 et 2004 ?
> 
> ...




tu lui met ça en mail


----------



## lumai (22 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> - oui mais je ne les ai pas envoyé et je les ai perdu faut les refaire.




Des sauvegardes ???


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu lui met ça en mail


Non même pas je coupe mon mobile dès sa première sonnerie. Comme ça il sait que je refuse l'appel 



			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Des sauvegardes ???


Evidemment mais je ne lui donne pas. Y a deux salaires en jeu sauf le sien, bien entendu. Que les gens de Berne appellent, finalement, ça pourrait être drôle.


----------



## toys (22 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé mon stage !!!!!!!!!!  :love:




ou ca ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

Là :


----------



## toys (22 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là :





il est mortel se site con mais mortel


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

I'm back


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

on va tous mourir !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment mais je ne lui donne pas. Y a deux salaires en jeu sauf le sien, bien entendu. Que les gens de Berne appellent, finalement, ça pourrait être drôle.




pouquoi  personne denonce l'incapacité de ce prof ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment mais je ne lui donne pas. Y a deux salaires en jeu sauf le sien, bien entendu. Que les gens de Berne appellent, finalement, ça pourrait être drôle.


news : un de mes collègues a son salaire bloqué a cause de ça, mais il n'a pas été mis au courant, j'envoie un email délateur très haut, ça risque me couter mon futur poste, mais bon, faut pas déconner.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pouquoi  personne denonce l'incapacité de ce prof ?


Pour pas envoyer mes collègues au chômage, eux ils bossent et bien.

Putain le délice de faire de la délation je connaissais pas ça


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

en ce moment fifille doit avoir posé pieds sur le quai de bale......

dans 30 minutes je mets un croix sur la tranquillité familiale


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Je viens de recevoir mon pbook et j'installe le bazard


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

Espèce de petit avorton   
il est très méchant


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (22 Avril 2005)

moi je fais un peu de lecture sur le balcon au soleil...
Gargantua....bac francais.... gna gna gna  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

moi je fais de la lecture du forum
pas de révisions ... bac ...    (alors pwet)


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Avril 2005)

moi, j'ai la dalle, donc je vous laisse, bon'app....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (22 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je fais de la lecture du forum
> pas de révisions ... bac ...    (alors pwet)



mouarf mouarf
Demain j'attaque mes revisions de math pour mon bac blanc de lundi


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

tiens ... moi le bac blanc c'était cette semaine ... mais il a été annulé pour cause de blocage du lycée   on est tous des délinquants

(faut pas réviser pour le bac blanc ... c'est le bac blanc...)


----------



## lumai (22 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'envoie un email délateur très haut, ça risque me couter mon futur poste, mais bon, faut pas déconner.



Euuuh... ton prof c'est pas ton directeur de thèse au moins ? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh... ton prof c'est pas ton directeur de thèse au moins ? :affraid:





oui, je crois bien que ce gros naze est bien son directeur


----------



## toys (22 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dans quelle boite ?
> On va peut-être finir par se croiser...
> 
> :love:



le bal a papa 
le pampam club discotek


----------



## lumai (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, je crois bien que ce gros naze est bien son directeur


 Bah je sais pas si c'est le même système qu'en France : il y a une personne qui est sensé t'encadrer, il est aussi celui qui  sera le membre le plus important du jury de thèse. C'est pas forcément ton supérieur hiérarchique direct ou celui avec tu auras le plus travaillé. Mais son jugement sur l'ensemble de la thèse participe beaucoup à l'avis général de la thèse.
J'avais un prof qui avait été saqué par son directeur de thèse après la fin de son doctorat. Il avait été grillé dans la pluspart des labos français où il aurait pu bosser... :sick:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh... ton prof c'est pas ton directeur de thèse au moins ? :affraid:


si si, mais le jury c'est moi qui l'ai choisi


----------



## macelene (22 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si si, mais le jury c'est moi qui l'ai choisi





 *Au Taf et que ça saute...!!!    *


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah je sais pas si c'est le même système qu'en France : il y a une personne qui est sensé t'encadrer, il est aussi celui qui  sera le membre le plus important du jury de thèse. C'est pas forcément ton supérieur hiérarchique direct ou celui avec tu auras le plus travaillé. Mais son jugement sur l'ensemble de la thèse participe beaucoup à l'avis général de la thèse.
> J'avais un prof qui avait été saqué par son directeur de thèse après la fin de son doctorat. Il avait été grillé dans la pluspart des labos français où il aurait pu bosser... :sick:



En plus vous avez des rapporteurs, pas nous. En suisse celui qui t'engage est ton directeur de thèse, il a la place la plus importante dans le jury. Mais. Exemple : un ancien collègue était en conflit avec son directeur qui voulait lui refuser sa thèse, le jury a refusé. Il l'a eu. Pour l'après effectivement, mais comme t'as pu le remarquer mon directeur est désormais un bouffon, quelle influence aura-t'il ? nada.

Finalement le système anglais est assez intéressant : ton directeur est exclu d'office du jury.

ps: macélène :


----------



## toys (22 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *P... c'est le bordel, mon planning, là, no limit !*
> 
> Les week-end je les repère même plus : mon grand gars est en vacances, et l'alternance jour/nuit je crois que ça va plus me concerner, ces prochains jours...
> :casse:
> ...




et nos décos de noel alors ?


----------



## lumai (22 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ps: macélène :



Elle a parfaitement raison ! Va bosser au lieu de passer ton temps à faire des lettres délacieuses !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

15 minutes top chrono !!!!!! :mouais: 

il n'a pas fallu  une minute de plus pour que la sonnettes sonne
et commence le vas et viens des copines a fifille des son arrivé  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (22 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Elle a parfaitement raison ! Va bosser au lieu de passer ton temps à faire des lettres délacieuses !!!



et de dire un max de conneries sur le toubarvert !!!   :


----------



## Grug (22 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je peux prendre un café quand même avant ??


 le café n'est jamais une solution


----------



## Spyro (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment fifille doit avoir posé pieds sur le quai de bale...


C'est pas une contrepèterie ?  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (22 Avril 2005)

[revelation] j'y comprend rien au jeunes :affraid:  [/revelation]


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> [revelation] j'y comprend rien au jeunes :affraid:  [/revelation]


t'as pris un râteau ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> [revelation] j'y comprend rien au jeunes :affraid:  [/revelation]



pauvre vieux...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2005)

Bon, ben à dans 10 jours


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben à dans 10 jours



salut fab'fab et a bientot, amuse toi bien.....


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben à dans 10 jours



dommage, je viens de remonter ton PowerBook


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

fab     bonnes vacances et bon bronzage   :love:  :love:  :love: 

spyrounet, je comprends rien aux contrepepermachin  :rose: 


grug, t'inquiete t'es pas le seul


----------



## Grug (22 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as pris un râteau ?


 tout un bac à sable


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

"Il pleut sur nantes donne moi la main, 
Le ciel de Nantes rend mon coeur chagrin"
Tout trempé le Pierrou, ça m'apprendra


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tout un bac à sable



De quoi faire un bon matelat pour faire la sieste confortablement installé au fond du bocal ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

foutaise de steack congelé  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

je viens de me taper un doigt avec , il est tout noir


----------



## Grug (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> foutaise de steack congelé  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> je viens de me taper un doigt avec , il est tout noir


 RTFM


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> RTFM




RTFM ??????????????????   

Robertav T ' es  ..... ?????


----------



## poildep (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> RTFM ??????????????????
> 
> Robertav T ' es  ..... ?????


 fraiment maladroite.


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

Pour se baiser un doigt avec un steack congelé faut y aller quand meme


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

apres ne ralez pas que je vous raconte ma vie !!!!  

ayant acheté des kilos de steack , j'ai voulu experimenter une nouvelle tecnique
(moins chiante que le sac congelo ) pour l'emballage avant de les passer au congelo...:king:

donc cette tecnique consistait a mettre , entre la quantité de viande desiré un papier alu ....selement voila , 
j'ai pas voulu ecouter bioman et maintenant je me retrouve avec mes steack tous collés   

d'où mon achernement a le claquer sur les levier pour le decoller mais ce soir , un steack plus tenace que les autres a atterri sur mon doigt  :mouais: 


un coup de marteau aurait fait le meme effet  :rose: et sa fait tres bobo !!


----------



## Foguenne (22 Avril 2005)

Là, je suis d'hyper bonne humeur.
Pour une fois j'ai terminé plus tôt au boulot.  
J'entame un w-e libre avec beaucoup de plaisir. 

Bon w-e à tous.


----------



## lumai (22 Avril 2005)

Tu devrais essayer de les passer sous l'eau légèrement tiède (les steaks pas tes doigts :rateau: ). Ça les décongèle plus vite et ça marche pour les saucisses/chipo/boudins etc...


----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> RTFM ??????????????????
> 
> Robertav T ' es  ..... ?????





*R*ead *T*he *F*ucking *M*anual 
_Lis Le Putain De Manuel_

 Roberta !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais essayer de les passer sous l'eau légèrement tiède (les steaks pas tes doigts :rateau: ). Ça les décongèle plus vite et ça marche pour les saucisses/chipo/boudins etc...




et cuisiner 16 steack a la fois  ?       

ben oui , c'etait un pack de 4 portions


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

merci infiniment mes tres chers marco et grug

mais quel manuel ?????


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je suis d'hyper bonne humeur.
> Pour une fois j'ai terminé plus tôt au boulot.
> J'entame un w-e libre avec beaucoup de plaisir.
> 
> Bon w-e à tous.


zavez lu  ? bon je relis la charte pour voir comment changer ça


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et cuisiner 16 steack a la fois  ?
> 
> ben oui , c'etait un pack de 4 portions


tu ferais pas des francesina tout de même ?


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je suis d'hyper bonne humeur.
> Pour une fois j'ai terminé plus tôt au boulot.
> J'entame un w-e libre avec beaucoup de plaisir.
> 
> Bon w-e à tous.



Moi aussi j'suis de bonne humeure  J'ai mon squal qui me sert une Pina colada pour que je pusse faire santé avec lui 

Bon, c'est quand que la Belgique fait une descente en Suisse OU BIEN  

Bisous à toutes et tous! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

non, je fais juste griller  4 malhereux steack et huiler une salade verte
quand la tribu fera signe de famine


----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, je fais juste griller  4 malhereux steack et huiler une salade verte
> quand la tribu fera signe de famine





Comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ?





tout de suite l'exageration  !!!!!   

bioman a dejeuné dans un resto suisse a midi
fifille d'un repas pris dans le wagon resto
fiston s'est empiffré de bm

ils sont quand meme pas mort de faim non ?


----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ..
> fiston s'est empiffré de bm
> 
> ...



BM ???!!!  :affraid:
Ou BN ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

ça


----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça





OUF !!!! :rateau:
J'ai eu peur que ça soit ça :


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Salut les copains


----------



## Franswa (22 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> 
> _*'Manquait plus qu'elle !!*_
> :mouais:
> :love:


 alors ça t'interresse de faire prof d'illustration ?


----------



## Grug (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci infiniment mes tres chers marco et grug
> 
> mais quel manuel ?????


 pas le portuguais, le bouquin


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas le portuguais, le bouquin




ben j'insiste :rose: quel bouquin  ?


----------



## Franswa (22 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ou ca ?


 Je l'ai trouvé à saint herblain dans l'entreprise "Edition technique et création" 
Et toi, ton contact aurait pu me prendre ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> 
> _*'Manquait plus qu'elle !!*_
> :mouais:
> :love:


dis santé à sonnyboy de ma part


----------



## Grug (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben j'insiste :rose: quel bouquin  ?


 "Steak mode d'emploi"
"je cuisine malgré mon handicap"
"les surgelés, la decongelation, un processus chimique à la portée de tous"
...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> "Steak mode d'emploi"
> "je cuisine malgré mon handicap"
> "les surgelés, la decongelation, un processus chimique à la portée de tous"
> ...




j'ai pris note  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

tu crois que a la fnac auront cela ?   
demain j'envoie fifille !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dis santé à sonnyboy de ma part



Tu n'oses pas minou ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pris note  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> tu crois que a la fnac auront cela ?
> demain j'envoie fifille !!!



T'as qu'à les emballer séparément tes steacks...

Tiens aujourd'hui à midi j'ai bouffé dans un p'tit resto, et sur la carte de celui d'en face y avait marqué :

Plat du jour :

Bisteck frites.

J'invente rien...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> :sleep:  :love:  :love:  :love:   :sleep:
> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:



c'est ta mere qui te fatigue ????


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à les emballer séparément tes steacks...
> 
> Tiens aujourd'hui à midi j'ai bouffé dans un p'tit resto, et sur la carte de celui d'en face y avait marqué :
> 
> ...




en general j'emballe dans un sachet pour 4 et je laisse decongeler "nature"
mais promis , je utilisera plus l'alu !!!    


pour la pancarte resto t'inquiete, 
ils ont juste oublié un / entre steaak et frites


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Avril 2005)

Bon, pour une fois je vais essayer d'aller dormir *tôt* ! J'ai pas mal de sommeil à rattrapper... Alors voilà, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit à tous :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Tu veux voir mon bisteck ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Avec plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

je peux pas, je viens de le manger  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Et ben non, moi c'est du filet mignon, car je suis un porc.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je peux pas, je viens de le manger  :rose:


Dis donc toi, on avait dit pas de vie privée !!!

Retourne dans ta cuisine !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

mais vas 'y toi dans cette satané cuisine
j'en ai marre moi des casseroles cramé et des cordes !!!!


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... décidemment y'a vraiment pas pire comme thread de flood


 



			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé mon stage !!!!!!!!!!  :love:


enfin une -vraie- bonne nouvelle !!



			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai trouvé à saint herblain dans l'entreprise "Edition technique et création"
> Et toi, ton contact aurait pu me prendre ?


un contact  :mouais: prêt à te prendre ...   
dis-donc, toi, attention à c'que tu dis


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais vas 'y toi dans cette satané cuisine
> j'en ai marre moi des casseroles cramé et des cordes !!!!



En fait, si tu savais à quel point j'y vais dans la cuisine tu serais étonnée...


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais vas 'y toi dans cette satané cuisine
> j'en ai marre moi des casseroles cramé et des cordes !!!!


des cordes dans une cuisines   
c'est vraiment bizarre, chez toi...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

jamais ?????   

je comprends pourquoi tu y fais une fixette !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> des cordes dans une cuisines
> c'est vraiment bizarre, chez toi...  :mouais:





mais non , pas dans la mienne mais dans celle de sonny:
il y attache sa femme


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Je vais me coucher moi.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Non seulement pas "jamais", mais j'en interdit même l'accés aux femelles qui ne sont bonnes qu'à y foutre le bordel.

La cuisine c'est un truc de mec.


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non , pas dans la mienne mais dans celle de sonny:
> il y attache sa femme


 il en trouvé une    :affraid:
ça sert donc a certain, e-bay...


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La cuisine c'est un truc de mec.















 enfin une BELLE parole

LES HOMMES AUX FOURNEAUX !!!


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Trop de stylet, j'appuie trop fort : _ma bosse de l'illustrateur me fait maaaal !_
> :sick:
> :rose:


 elle porte chance, celle-là  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

sonny chef de cuisine !!!!!   

tu as fait quoi a celui qui a ecrit sur la pancarte de ton resto
"Plat du jour :
Bisteck frites"  ????


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> il en trouvé une    :affraid:
> ça sert donc a certain, e-bay...



Dis donc blanc bec...

Tu t'es cru ou dugland ??

Tu m'as bien vu ??

Je suis le pourfendeur de sous produits comme toi.
L'abraseur de fesses roses.
L'alésoir façon paris.
L'étaux limeur.
Le matraqueur de glandu.
Le taliban modéré.
Le réducteur de têtes (est ce bien nécessaire ?)
Le malaxeur de nases.
Le molosse de rhodes D   )
Le faiseur de cadavre.
L'équarisseur de minus.
Le presseur de faces de citrons.
Le roi de la pédagogie cognitive (qui comme chacun sait, prône les coups dans les tibias...)

Alors je te prierai de t'adresser à moi avec plus de respect sinon je t'envoie en vacances au puy du fou avec l'autre taré consanguin.

Bises.


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

c'est un premier jet ou tu as étoffé ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

La locution "premier jet" n'a jamais été aussi bien à sa place..


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

on en attend un deuxième avec impatience


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Ben oui mais j'ai plus 20 ans...


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc blanc bec...
> 
> Tu t'es cru ou dugland ??
> 
> ...


 Ok, ça, j'avais compris...
mais il est une chose que d'être digne d'un hot d'or,
il en est une autre que d'avoir UNE femme susceptible d'approcher ta cuisine ... ?

_PS : de retour dans 5 min, j'vais sortir la chienne_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais j'ai plus 20 ans...




et elle pas encore


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

Ce n'est que la fin du début (et pas le contraire)
et puis t'es pas si loin de la suisse ... ça doit pas aider  

vuui vui vui robertav  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Ok, ça, j'avais compris...
> mais il est une chose que d'être digne d'un hot d'or,
> il en est une autre que d'avoir UNE femme susceptible d'approcher ta cuisine ... ?
> 
> _PS : de retour dans 5 min, j'vais sortir la chienne_



J'en ai une, dont je suis assez content dans l'ensemble, quoi qu'un peu chere à l'entretien...

Mais elle n'a pas le droit d'aller dans MA cuisine.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et elle pas encore



Non c'est vrai, mais j'aime bien les avoir "petites" comme ça je peux les "faire" à ma main...

Tu comprends le coup ?

Aprés j't'esplique...


----------



## maiwen (22 Avril 2005)

euh ...    :rose:  :hein: 

tu m'expliques ?


----------



## Franswa (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> enfin une -vraie- bonne nouvelle !!
> 
> un contact  :mouais: prêt à te prendre ...
> dis-donc, toi, attention à c'que tu dis


  j'ai rien dit de mal


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle n'a pas le droit d'aller dans MA cuisine.




quelle chance  elle  a !!!!!!     

elle passe pas 2h a nettoyer apres ton passage !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Je t'esplique...

Ben tombe le futal...

Voilà...


elle :  
moi :  
elle :affraid: 
moi :  :love: 
elle :rose: 
moi :  :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quelle chance  elle  a !!!!!!
> 
> elle passe pas 2h a nettoyer apres ton passage !!!



Justement non fillette, si je preferre faire tout seul, c'est que je nettoie tout au fur et à mesure...

Tout.

Toujours.


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Justement non fillette, si je preferre faire tout seul, c'est que je nettoie tout au fur et à mesure...
> 
> Tout.
> 
> Toujours.


hummmm


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Gourmande...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

et ben      

mais qui a dressé le sonny en homme domestique ?


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Gourmande...


moi ???    :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

A robertav


Ben ma mere et ma grand mere en son temps...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> moi ???    :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



Non la voisine...


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir les gens 

Hébé je vois qu'on s'amuse sans moi, qui tombe le futal ici ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

On t'attendait en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les gens
> 
> Hébé je vois qu'on s'amuse sans moi, qui tombe le futal ici ?




tu en as envie ?


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les gens
> 
> Hébé je vois qu'on s'amuse sans moi, qui tombe le futal ici ?


pas moi, j'porte pas de futal...
la voisine peut-être ?? hein, Sonny


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu en as envie ?



Dis donc toi...

A force de me "fréquenter" il va finir par te pousser un kiki...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> pas moi, j'porte pas de futal...
> la voisine peut-être ?? hein, Sonny



Bien, on avance un peu là...

Tu ne portes pas de futal...

Tu portes un short tyrolien c'est ça ?

j'ai bon ?


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu en as envie ?







Toujours prêt moi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Toujours prêt moi :rateau:




sonny c'est pour toi   
moi je me retire


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

Ben nan attends robertav, j'ai amené du sel de guérande


----------



## Franswa (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien, on avance un peu là...
> 
> Tu ne portes pas de futal...
> 
> ...


 t'es de bonne humeur sonnyboy  qu'est ce qui se passe ? :love:


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien, on avance un peu là...
> 
> Tu ne portes pas de futal...
> 
> ...


 short tyrolien  connais pas  :rose: (du moins, pas le nom)


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

rha !!!

On peut rien leur demander...

là


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc toi...
> 
> A force de me "fréquenter" il va finir par te pousser un kiki...





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> sonny c'est pour toi
> moi je me retire


Dis donc, c'est de la prescience divinatoire, là, chapeau bas, MONSIEUR Sonny


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> t'es de bonne humeur sonnyboy  qu'est ce qui se passe ? :love:


il a qu'il est entouré des deux magnifiques créatures que sont Robertav et votre serviteur (teuse ?), alors... forcement, il est heureux !!


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

Je dois avouer que ce type est impressionnant


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je dois avouer que ce type est impressionnant


 et pourtant, il n'a pas de casque, lui !


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> short tyrolien  connais pas  :rose: (du moins, pas le nom)



No comment :


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> il a qu'il est entouré des deux magnifiques créatures que sont Robertav et votre serviteur (teuse ?), alors... forcement, il est heureux !!



Teur ou teuse, ça fait bien longtemps que je ne fais plus le distingo sur le forum..


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> No comment :


étrangement, ça m'étonnerait que ce soit ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant, il n'a pas de casque, lui !



Donc reprenons...

Tu portes un short tyrolien, rien en dessous...

Par contre, tu as mis un peignoir en soie mauve, avec des fleurs marrons dessinées dans le dos.

C'est ça ?

Chaussettes de tennis...

Trou au talon (les pires...)

j'ai bon ?


----------



## Franswa (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> il a qu'il est entouré des deux magnifiques créatures que sont Robertav et votre serviteur (teuse ?), alors... forcement, il est heureux !!


 héhéhé  c'est vrai que c'est compréhensible :love:


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Donc reprenons...
> 
> Tu portes un short tyrolien, rien en dessous...
> 
> ...



Putain mon fantasme


----------



## Spyro (22 Avril 2005)

Pffff  
Vous avez posté tellement de trucs j'ai lu que les posts de Sonny  
... qui radote:


			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A force de me "fréquenter" il va finir par te pousser un kiki...


:sleep:


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Donc reprenons...
> 
> Tu portes un short tyrolien, rien en dessous...
> 
> ...



Faut peut-être que tu te décides D'ABORD à me dire ce que c'est que ce fichu short tyrolien...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Faut peut-être que tu te décides D'ABORD à me dire ce que c'est que ce fichu short tyrolien...



je t'ai mis un lien, et macmachin aussi !!!


----------



## Franswa (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Faut peut-être que tu te décides D'ABORD à me dire ce que c'est que ce fichu short tyrolien...


 :mouais: il t'a pourtant posté un lien pour te montrer avec une magnifique peluche ou doudou en laine


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pffff
> Vous avez posté tellement de trucs j'ai lu que les posts de Sonny
> ... qui radote:
> :sleep:




tinquiete , je viens encore de verifier:
j'ai rien qui pendouillasse entre mes jambes


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai mis un lien, et macmachin aussi !!!



zavais pas vu ton lien... :rose:
et la photo, j'croyais tellement pas que c'était ça...

décue tout plein, je suis


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai mis un lien, et macmachin aussi !!!


Allons plus loin, une mise en situation.
Avec les compliments de Macmachin :


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tinquiete , je viens encore de verifier:
> j'ai rien qui pendouillasse entre mes jambes



Tu vois tu deviens même vulgaire...

Pas énorme, mais un peu quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Donc reprenons...
> -Tu portes un short tyrolien, rien en dessous...
> -Par contre, tu as mis un peignoir en soie mauve, avec des fleurs marrons dessinées -dans le dos.
> -C'est ça ?
> ...



juste une ligne !!


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

Pas énorme, sois pas modeste sonny 
( chaud de taper à l'ordi debout if you know what I mean :rateau: )


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> zavais pas vu ton lien... :rose:
> et la photo, j'croyais tellement pas que c'était ça...
> 
> décue tout plein, je suis



Alors vas y...

Mets toi en situation...

Peaux de bêtes...

Cheminée...

Cote de boeuf...pinard...dormir...

Non on reprend à cheminée


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pas énorme, sois pas modeste sonny
> ( chaud de taper à l'ordi debout if you know what I mean :rateau: )



 :affraid:


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors vas y...
> 
> Mets toi en situation...
> 
> ...



Arghhh, t'arrête pas, la suite !!!!!!
tu joueras avec la fonction rembobinage plus tard !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois tu deviens même vulgaire...
> 
> Pas énorme, mais un peu quand même...





c'est "penduillasse " qui te choques ?


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors vas y...
> 
> Mets toi en situation...
> 
> ...


j'habite Paris, donc pour la cheminée, faudra repasser !!


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

PHOTOS EXCLUSIVES DE LA 1ER AES EN AUTRICHE


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> j'habite Paris, donc pour la cheminée, faudra repasser !!


Bon, c'est foutu, quand elles commencent à discuter comme ça, y'a plus rien à en tirer


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est "penduillasse " qui te choques ?


je ne sais pas ce qui l'a choqué 
ces hommes, un rien ne les choque...   

Faut dire que c'est pas évident de parler de la "chose" élégament.
C'est quand même pas ce qu'il y a de plus beau...
Comme quoi, l'habit ne fait pas le moine !!


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> j
> Comme quoi, l'habit ne fait pas le moine !!


La bite plutot


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est foutu, quand elles commencent à discuter comme ça, y'a plus rien à en tirer


 c'est sûr.
s'il n'y a pas de cheminée, y'a pas de tirage...

 :rose: zolée...  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas ce qui l'a choqué
> ces hommes, un rien ne les choque...
> 
> Faut dire que c'est pas évident de parler de la "chose" élégament.
> ...



Tu n'as pas honte d'écrire des trucs pareils ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> c'est sûr.
> s'il n'y a pas de cheminée, y'a pas de tirage...
> 
> :rose: zolée...  :rose:



Y a beaucoup d'apparts avec cheminées à Paris...


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

Ouais ya du boulot comme ramoneur nan?


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a beaucoup d'apparts avec cheminées à Paris...


C'est bien ce que je disais, quand elles comm.... c'est bon, j'laisse filer...


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas honte d'écrire des trucs pareils ?


qu'est-ce qu'il t'arrive, Sonny ????????????

Mes propos sont pourtant [accentassy] chââââstes [/accentassy]


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

relis le message que j'ai cité..


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'il t'arrive, Sonny ????????????
> 
> Mes propos sont pourtant [accentassy] chââââstes [/accentassy]


Il a trébuché sur "moine", faut dire qu'avec la semaine qu'on a eu, ça commence à faire lourd.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ya du boulot comme ramoneur nan?



Faut avoir le bras long pour faire ça...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce qu'il t'arrive, Sonny ????????????
> 
> Mes propos sont pourtant [accentassy] chââââstes [/accentassy]



Je crois que c'est plus l'accent de la rue de la pompe ...


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a beaucoup d'apparts avec cheminées à Paris...


Vi, mais ont toutes condamnées. Pas le droit de s'en servir.
Donc pour p'tites soirées au *coin du feu* , vaut mieux une autre région...

[post-it] omettre le terme cheminée, sinon ils comprennent que dalle [/post-it]


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Alors tu l'as relu le message que j'ai cité plus haut ???

C'est pas la peine que je me casse le derche à faire des petites blagounettes si personne s'en aperçoit...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Vi, mais ont toutes condamnées. Pas le droit de s'en servir.
> Donc pour p'tites soirées au *coin du feu* , vaut mieux une autre région...
> 
> [post-it] omettre le terme cheminée, sinon ils comprennent que dalle [/post-it]



Dis donc, tu veux une fessée ou quoi ?


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

Ouais désolé sonny mais je l'ai faite un peu avant, sauf ton respect  :rose:


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Vi, mais ont toutes condamnées. Pas le droit de s'en servir.
> Donc pour p'tites soirées au *coin du feu* , vaut mieux une autre région...
> 
> [post-it] omettre le terme cheminée, sinon ils comprennent que dalle [/post-it]


Et allez, voilà qu'elle continue, des cheminées qui fonctionnent à Paris, y'en a des palanquées. Encore un effort, tu peux mieux faire !


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

Sinon dans les apparts, ya des hottes qui tirent super bien il parait


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> relis le message que j'ai cité..


autant pour moi.

Puis-je me permettre un rectificatif qui me semble s'imposer ?



> je ne sais pas ce qui l'a choqué
> ces hommes, un rien ne les choque...
> 
> Faut dire que c'est pas évident de parler de la "chose" élégament.
> ...


ça colle mieux au texte 
et au contexte aussi, d'ailleurs


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Et allez, voilà qu'elle continue, des cheminées qui fonctionnent à Paris, y'en a des palanquées. Encore un effort, tu peux mieux faire !



Qu'il est agressif...

Qu'on m'apporte le goudron (pas trop chaud cette fois) et les plumes...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ça colle mieux au texte
> et au con aussi, d'ailleurs



Grossier personnage !


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il est agressif...
> 
> Qu'on m'apporte le goudron (pas trop chaud cette fois) et les plumes...


Prêt, tu peux y aller


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il est agressif...
> 
> Qu'on m'apporte le goudron (pas trop chaud cette fois) et les plumes...








 OU 




Comme tu veux Sonny


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Tiens toi droit, je vais pas de te le foutre au derche le goudron...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Grossier personnage !



Le goudron colle toujours au mieux aux cons non ?


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Et allez, voilà qu'elle continue, des cheminées qui fonctionnent à Paris, y'en a des palanquées. Encore un effort, tu peux mieux faire !


dis donc, MacMachin,
tu vis à Paris et tu ne sais même pas qu'il est INTERDISSIME de se servir d'une cheminée ???

Les fumées que tu vois, ce sont celles des chaudières pour le chauffage, l'eau chaude...
surement pas les feux de cheminées !!

Je connais néanmoins UNE cheminée où se brûle du bon bois :
celle de Poîlane, rue du cherche-midi

Et ne me ressort plus qu'à DES cheminées qui fonctionnent à Paris,
sinon qu'te retrouve chez les


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens toi droit, je vais pas de te le foutre au derche le goudron...


Tu te ramollis je trouve ( sans mauvais jeux de mot  )


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le goudron colle toujours au mieux aux cons non ?



Oui, l'avantage du con c'est que le goudron tient sans préparation de surface...


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens toi droit, je vais pas de te le foutre au derche le goudron...


Peux pas, j'ai une sciatique. Remarque, le goudron pas trop chaud, ça peut pas faire du mal.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tu te ramollis je trouve ( sans mauvais jeux de mot  )



Tu trouves ? (fig 1)


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

Gros sel ou piment...

Tu vas encore me dire d'attendre minuit, Pierrou ???

même si je te dis qu'j'suis pas encore tout à fait remise de ma crève :casse: ???


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> dis donc, MacMachin,
> tu vis à Paris et tu ne sais même pas qu'il est INTERDISSIME de se servir d'une cheminée ???
> 
> Les fumées que tu vois, ce sont celles des chaudières pour le chauffage, l'eau chaude...
> ...


C'est quand tu veux pour la visite d'appart où le feu est autorisé.


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand tu veux pour la visite d'appart où le feu est autorisé.


*IL N'Y A PAS D'APPART OU LE FEU DE CHEMINEE SOIT AUTORISE A PARIS*    
maintenant, y'a toujours des cons pour ne pas respecter les interdictions...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

je vais laisser a vos cheminés , ramonages , sel et pigment   

je suis trop fatigué la  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

bone nuit et.....pas de betises les p'tit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

A blandinetruc qui a la creve :

Ah, tu as donc des kleenex tout pourris dans la poche droite de ton peignoir mauve, et dans la poche gauche, un vieux mouchoir en tissu, qui est resté tout un été dans une poche de blouson, la morve a séché, il est tout recroquevillé, il faut tirer dessus pour se moucher, et la morve fraiche n'est plus absorbée.

J'ai bon ?


----------



## Stargazer (22 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand tu veux pour la visite d'appart où le feu est autorisé.



Chapeau bas l'artiste ... C'est un coup de maître !


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> *IL N'Y A PAS D'APPART OU LE FEU DE CHEMINEE SOIT AUTORISE A PARIS*
> maintenant, y'a toujours des cons pour ne pas respecter les interdictions...


Pas la peine de crier, il ya des apparts où le feu est autorisé, à conditions de ramoner chaque année, c'est même couvert par les assurances.
Maintenant si tu te laisses impressionner par le premier roquet qui aboie, effectivement ça peut être interdit.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

C'est pas pour donner raison à macmachin, mais j'ai habité longtemps en plein centre ville (à nice certes...) et on avait une cheminée, dans laquelle je brulais de nombreux numéros de carrefour magasine, ou auchan hebdo...


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A blandinetruc qui a la creve :
> 
> Ah, tu as donc des kleenex tout pourris dans la poche droite de ton peignoir mauve, et dans la poche gauche, un vieux mouchoir en tissu, qui est resté tout un été dans une poche de blouson, la morve a séché, il est tout recroquevillé, il faut tirer dessus pour se moucher, et la morve fraiche n'est plus absorbée.
> 
> J'ai bon ?


non, t'as juste "presque" tout bon.
la sinusite est finie, c'est la toux, maintenant.
alors, les vieux mouchoirs tout secs, y sont dans la machine à laver...


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> *.......LE FEU DE CHEMINEE SOIT AUTORISE A PARIS*  ...


Oh, j'oubliais, c'est vrai que Paris n'est plus une ville ignifugée, je crois que t'as p'têt raison, va savoir


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Gros sel ou piment...
> 
> Tu vas encore me dire d'attendre minuit, Pierrou ???
> 
> même si je te dis qu'j'suis pas encore tout à fait remise de ma crève :casse: ???


Ben euh...... t'as la migraine c'est ça ?  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> non, t'as juste "presque" tout bon.
> la sinusite est finie, c'est la toux, maintenant.
> alors, les vieux mouchoirs tout secs, y sont dans la machine à laver...



Est ce que tu as tes initiales sur les mouchoirs ?

Veux tu adhérer au comité de défense des mouchoirs en tissus ?


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais laisser a vos cheminés , ramonages , sel et pigment
> 
> je suis trop fatigué la  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> 
> bone nuit et.....pas de betises les p'tit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



 bonne nuit 

et j'ferai des bétises si j'veux... na ! :rateau:


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour donner raison à macmachin, mais j'ai habité longtemps en plein centre ville (à nice certes...) et on avait une cheminée, dans laquelle je brulais de nombreux numéros de carrefour magasine, ou auchan hebdo...


Elle parle de Paris et Paris, tu sais, c'est pas pareil, les immeubles sont en pin des Landes.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit
> 
> et j'ferai des bétises si j'veux... na ! :rateau:
> 
> Surtout avec sonnyboy parce qu'il m'excite à mort...



j'ai quelques idées si tu veux..
  :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai quelques idées si tu veux..
> Faisons ça avec Pierrou, son casque noir lubrifié semble bien pratique pour l'exploration
> :rose:





( moi aussi je sabote les messages si je veux  )


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

scandaleux...


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Elle parle de Paris et Paris, tu sais, c'est pas pareil, les immeubles sont en pin des Landes.


 T'es vraiment plus con encore que je le croyais !
Sonny, à Nice, tu peux te promener en maillot de bain, non ?
Ben, pas à Paris...

Ca n'a d'ailleurs pas à voir avec le fait que ce soit en centre-ville mais du à la structure des toits etc, etc... j'ai pas envie d'y passer des heures (sinon, j'aurais déjà fait une recherche pour y sortir "the" texte qui dit que).


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

Je trouve aussi, FAUDRAIT LES PEEEEENDRE ET LEUR COUPER LES COUILLES À CEUX LÀ ! 

Bon suce, euh nan, sur ce :rose: je vais au lit, 
faites de beaux rêves  

@ deux mains ( enfin ça c'est pour sonny, vu la taille  )


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment plus con encore que je le croyais !
> Sonny, à Nice, tu peux te promener en maillot de bain, non ?
> Ben, pas à Paris...



Moi non...
 

le gens seraient comme fous si je le faisais...


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve aussi, FAUDRAIT LES PEEEEENDRE ET LEUR COUPER LES COUILLES À CEUX LÀ !
> 
> Bon suce, euh nan, sur ce :rose: je vais au lit,
> faites de beaux rêves
> ...


j'suis pas d'accord, attends au moins minuit...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve aussi, FAUDRAIT LES PEEEEENDRE ET LEUR COUPER LES COUILLES À CEUX LÀ !
> 
> Bon suce, euh nan, sur ce :rose: je vais au lit,
> faites de beaux rêves
> ...



ciao kiki


----------



## Macoufi (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi non...
> 
> 
> le gens seraient comme fous si je le faisais...


[accent:  Dalida] Parrrrolé, Parrrrolé, Parrrrolé... [/accent:  Dalida]


----------



## MacEntouziast (23 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment plus con encore que je le croyais !


Non, tu peux même pas imaginer, c'est encore pire.
Cela dit, pour le texte, je suis preneur, ça va me permettre d'aller au comissariat du coin, vu que ce sont eux qui ont confirmé.

Euh la forme des toits, c'est pas un peu capillo-tracté comme excuse ?


----------



## Grug (23 Avril 2005)

bon, ce texte alors.
personnelement je ne le retrouve plus, mais il me semble que si pendant une periode les feux de cheminée etait effectivement interdits à paris, ils sont maintenant tolerés sous reserve de certificat de ramonage.


----------



## Macoufi (23 Avril 2005)

Pierrou,

j'attends là


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> [accent:  Dalida] Parrrrolé, Parrrrolé, Parrrrolé... [/accent:  Dalida]



Tu sais qu'on m'appelle ERECTOR ici ?
L'homme qui remplace la lampe torche.
Mieux que le fil à couper le beurre.
Plus rapide que Guy Drut.
Plus fort que Bud Spencer (et lègèrement moins gros...)
Plus musclé que sim.
Plus malin que le renard (qui pue en plus...)

Alors t'as qu'à voir..


----------



## Macoufi (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors t'as qu'à voir..



ah wouais ??? où ça ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

wouais parfaitement !!!

Là (fig 1)


----------



## MacEntouziast (23 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment plus con encore que je le croyais !
> ... j'ai pas envie d'y passer des heures (sinon, j'aurais déjà fait une recherche pour y sortir "the" texte qui dit que).


Pas la peine, j'ai trouvé " *A Paris, feux autorisés dans les cheminées à foyer ouvert et utilisées en appoint. Combustible : bois à l'état naturel tranché, déchiqueté en copeaux, y compris son écorce, ou sous forme de résidus s'ils ne sont pas imprégnés d'une substance quelconque. La combustion ne doit pas provoquer de nuisance dans le voisinage (art. 23, arrêté du 22-1-1997, JO  du 30).*"
Bon, c'était pas non plus la peine, de trop insister sur mon excès de connerie, ça m'a mis un peu mal à l'aise. Mais, bon, c'est passé, je me sens déjà mieux.
Pfuiiiiiou, c'était moins une, là !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Je surfe au lit, quel régale


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> dis donc, MacMachin,
> tu vis à Paris et tu ne sais même pas qu'il est INTERDISSIME de se servir d'une cheminée ???
> 
> Les fumées que tu vois, ce sont celles des chaudières pour le chauffage, l'eau chaude...
> ...



C'est vrai aujourd'hui, ça, mais jusqu'à 1995, il y en avait une autre, à l'hotel de ville, celle du salon du mec qu'a fait interdire les feus de cheminée à Paris !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Elle parle de Paris et Paris, tu sais, c'est pas pareil, les immeubles sont en pin des Landes.



Dans les quartiers chics seulement, ailleurs, ce sont d'anciennes boites d'allumettes recyclées !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2005)

La tout de suite, et apparament depuis cette nuit, vBulletin est carrément "a l'ouest" !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

si j'essaye d'envoyer par intraveneuse du café a vbulletin
il se reveillera correctement ce matin ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

comment va ...?
et Vbulletin, il va mieux......?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Avril 2005)

Allez, jsuis parti, je vais travailler chez un traiteur pour me faire un peu d'argent de poche... j'ai connu plus excitant mais bon, quand le portefeuille est vide, ça fait toujours l'affaire 

Bonne journée tout le monde


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je surfe au lit, quel régale


pas évident avec la gaule du matin


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Tu places ton powerbook sur le côté, banane


----------



## Franswa (23 Avril 2005)

Bonjour 
Alors ça flood tjs autant ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Moins puisque les forums sont malades


----------



## Franswa (23 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moins puisque les forums sont malades


 ah  c'est dommage, je viens juste d'arriver qu'ils sont déjà malade :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ah  c'est dommage, je viens juste d'arriver qu'ils sont déjà malade :rose:



Ah non, ils t'ont pas attendu, ils sont malades depuis cette nuit. Une crise d'overflood ?  

EDIT : Par exemple, le forum des râleurs et râleuses, impossible d'accéder à la dernière page, malgré qu'il y ai au moins trois posts sinon plus dessus


----------



## Franswa (23 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, ils t'ont pas attendu, ils sont malades depuis cette nuit. Une crise d'overflood ?
> 
> EDIT : Par exemple, le forum des râleurs et râleuses, impossible d'accéder à la dernière page, malgré qu'il y ai au moins trois posts sinon plus dessus


 c'est peut être le forum qui s'est dit qu'il devait bloquer la dernière page des raleurs pour empêcher les raleurs d'aller ralé que le forum ne fonctionne pas correctement !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est peut être le forum qui s'est dit qu'il devait bloquer la dernière page des raleurs pour empêcher les raleurs d'aller ralé que le forum ne fonctionne pas correctement !!!



Séduisante hypothèse, mais qui ne tiens pas, ça fait pareil sur "c'est quoi ce film" ! :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, ils t'ont pas attendu, ils sont malades depuis cette nuit. Une crise d'overflood ?
> 
> EDIT : Par exemple, le forum des râleurs et râleuses, impossible d'accéder à la dernière page, malgré qu'il y ai au moins trois posts sinon plus dessus



Normalement ça devrait arriver tous les jours


----------



## Franswa (23 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Séduisante hypothèse, mais qui ne tiens pas, ça fait pareil sur "c'est quoi ce film" ! :casse: :hosto:


 C'est surement parce que le forum ne veut pas qu'on dise que cette histoire finisse par devenir un film et qu'après on aille que sur la dernière page de "c'est quoi ce film" pour en discuter... :rose: ça devient de moins en moins possible


----------



## Pierrou (23 Avril 2005)

Hop là, chatlut les gens


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Salut Pierrou


----------



## Pierrou (23 Avril 2005)

Cor


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

a taaaaaaaaableeeee !!!!

belle soeur uruguayenne a fait a manger , truc bizarre 
je vous dira


----------



## Pierrou (23 Avril 2005)

Veinarde, moi ce soir c'est canard à l'orange, mais je suis censé aller chez un pote ... merde :mouais: 
Bof, j'en volerai un peu


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Avril 2005)

La j'ai la tete completement perdue dans mes pensees... :rateau: je suis loin, tres loin, a mon avis sur Pluton au moins... 


:love:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Avril 2005)

Ben moi je retourne bosser mes maths, j'ai un bac dans un mois et demi moi 
@+ tard les amis


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a taaaaaaaaableeeee !!!!
> 
> belle soeur uruguayenne a fait a manger , truc bizarre
> je vous dira




*Alors résumons : tu es italienne, tu vis avec un portugais et ta belle s½ur est uruguayenne ? Y'a un truc qui m'échappe... :mouais: *


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Moi ce soir je vais manger chez le grec, miam.


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce soir je vais manger chez le grec, miam.



aucun savoir vivre


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aucun savoir vivre


j'aurai dit : aucun savoir manger


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

les deux sont valable


----------



## mado (23 Avril 2005)

Un petit salut du Causse du Larzac.

Feu dans la cheminée, côte de boeuf de l'Aubrac, Daumas Gassac (on va pas s'emmerder non plus !).

Une maison qui ressemble au Paradis, où le propriétaire sait vivre, des bouquins partout, l'intégrale de Bowie, une salle de bain plus grande que ma chambre.

Et un G5


----------



## macmarco (23 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un petit salut du Causse du Larzac.
> 
> Feu dans la cheminée, côte de boeuf de l'Aubrac, Daumas Gassac (on va pas s'emmerder non plus !).
> 
> ...





Ouais, ouais !  
Et la marmotte...

 

Bon WE alors !


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un petit salut du Causse du Larzac.
> 
> Feu dans la cheminée, côte de boeuf de l'Aubrac, Daumas Gassac (on va pas s'emmerder non plus !).
> 
> ...



Rhâââââ Pitin©  quel pannard...     Nice time... :love:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Avril 2005)

c'est vraiment dégueu je trouve les gens comme ça


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La j'ai la tete completement perdue dans mes pensees... :rateau: je suis loin, tres loin, a mon avis sur Pluton au moins...
> 
> 
> :love:



Alors bon voyage


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un petit salut du Causse du Larzac.
> 
> Feu dans la cheminée, côte de boeuf de l'Aubrac, Daumas Gassac (on va pas s'emmerder non plus !).
> 
> ...


si tu vois jean au clapier ou à fondamente dis-lui "yo"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors résumons : tu es italienne, tu vis avec un portugais et ta belle s½ur est uruguayenne ? Y'a un truc qui m'échappe... :mouais: *




mon homme a 5 freres/soeur

un des freres a epousé une uruguayenne
une soeur un vietmanien
seulment un est normal dans cette grande fraterie :
il  a epousé une vrai française !!!!


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon homme a 5 freres/soeur
> 
> un des freres a epousé une uruguayenne
> une soeur un vietmanien
> ...




une aspirine ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une aspirine ?




pas une , le tube en entier !!


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas une , le tube en entier !!




j'ai, de l'upsa 1000 mg :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Avril 2005)

100O Mghz ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

et un tube neuf en plus


----------



## Pierrou (23 Avril 2005)

Juste pour dire qu'il a un powerbook le mec


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2005)

*Préférence perso pour le Nurofen, très efficace pour soigner les vilains lendemains de cuite*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et un tube neuf en plus




tu as pas encore reussi a liquider tout le stock sur ebay ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

je dois vous quitter , je vais me promener sous la pluie      

a bien plus tard dans la soirée , suis encore invité a diner   




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Avril 2005)

Bon ben moi je pars en ville et chez un pote pour son anniversaire, nuit blanche et beuverie je sens

Bonne soirée à tous 
@+ :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Je suis fatigué, je vais faire une petite sieste.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le quoi ?
> :mouais:



Le blouson noir avec un aigle dans le dos


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je dois vous quitter , je vais me promener sous la pluie
> 
> a bien plus tard dans la soirée , suis encore invité a diner
> 
> ...



Sont fous les gens...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La j'ai la tete completement perdue dans mes pensees...




N'exagérons rien...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un petit salut du Causse du Larzac.
> 
> Feu dans la cheminée, côte de boeuf de l'Aubrac, Daumas Gassac (on va pas s'emmerder non plus !).
> 
> ...



C'est ou tout ça ?

Enfin, j'veux dire, maison d'hote, auberge ou autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Dommage la sieste c'est pas pour cette fois ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

bon,  je viens prendre des nouvelles de Vbulletin, et il semble que tout soit rentré dans l'ordre, si ce n'est ces quelques pages qui bloquent....

un  a vous quand meme....


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

On s'en cague...

Non ?


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

il fait toujours aussi beau ici :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On s'en cague...
> 
> Non ?



exact.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

hop, j'avais pas vu,y a un fan de REM, qui vient de me permettre d'organiser des soirée VIP MacG....sympa.....  

bon, je m'en vais prendre un peu l'air....


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il fait toujours aussi beau ici :love:



Mais c'est vrai qu'il fait beau dit moi...


----------



## mado (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est ou tout ça ?
> 
> Enfin, j'veux dire, maison d'hote, auberge ou autre ?



A côté de chez José  Vers Montredon...

Pour le QCM, je réponds autre.



Macmarco, c'est quoi l'allusion à la marmotte ? En tous cas, je l'ai faite la marmotte 
sm, pas compris non plus, mais j'ai l'habitude 
Elene..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Je pars, à plus les gus


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je pars, à plus les gus


vacances ! \o/


----------



## toys (23 Avril 2005)

coucou je passe vous voire avant d'aller me prendre une taule au échec (chez moi l'échec est une religion)


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

en rentrant à la maison, mon père a lu ça sur la porte de l'immeuble : 

"Chers voisins,

J'organise ce soir une petite fête chez moi (...) à l'occasion de ...rien du tout... parce que je suis quelqu'un à qui il arrive finalement peu de choses... Mais bon, le fait est que nous allons boire, chanter, faire ce que les gens font lorsqu'ils s'amusent (je crois). Aussi, je vous prie de bien vouloir nous excuser d'avance pour le bruit, les cris, le feu et la destruction totale de l'immeuble d'ici demain matin. S'il vous venait l'envie de passer un moment en notre compagnie, sachez que vous serrez de toute façon les bienvenus." signé : le voisin relou qui fait de la musique

sympa le voisin   j'vais passer une bonne soirée je le sens    :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (23 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> coucou je passe vous voire avant d'aller me prendre une taule au échec (chez moi l'échec est une religion)


 j'aime les échecs (le jeu) sinon j'aime pas


----------



## duracel (23 Avril 2005)

Je collectionne les échecs sentimentaux et professionnels...
La grande classe...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> en rentrant à la maison, mon père a lu ça sur la porte de l'immeuble :
> 
> "Chers voisins,
> 
> ...



   pas mal ! 

 un conseil va à la fête... ou alors arme-toi de patience !


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

mes parents vont sortir faire un tour, moi j'aimerai bien aller voir comment ça se passe   mais je sais pas si ils vont être d'accord  :rose:


----------



## MacEntouziast (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mes parents vont sortir faire un tour, moi j'aimerai bien aller voir comment ça se passe   mais je sais pas si ils vont être d'accord  :rose:


VAS-Y


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mes parents vont sortir faire un tour, moi j'aimerai bien aller voir comment ça se passe   mais je sais pas si ils vont être d'accord  :rose:


tu fais ce que tu veux de ton corps


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

j'suis une gentille fille , je désobéis (presque) pas à mes parents    :rateau:

et d'ailleurs ils ont décidé de pas sortir


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'suis une gentille fille , je désobéis (presque) pas à mes parents    :rateau:




c'est bien :love: enlève juste le presque des paranthéses et ça sera encore mieuxe :rose:


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

non... j'suis une rebelle je laisse les parenthèses ! naméo


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non... j'suis une rebelle je laisse les parenthèses ! naméo



génial :love:


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non... j'suis une rebelle je laisse les parenthèses ! naméo



je serai bien allé à la soirée de tes voisins, j'ai rien à faire ce soir  :rose:


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

tu es le deuxième qui me le dit   , j'essaierai de vous prévenir quand ça commencera


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu es le deuxième qui me le dit   , j'essaierai de vous prévenir quand ça commencera



probleme, j'habite pas sur paris,  ...      pas encore


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> probleme, j'habite pas sur paris,  ...      pas encore



mais très bientôt, en septembre


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

www.laviedemiosis.fr


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> www.laviedemiosis.fr



Bien vu, j'y avais pas pensé le site internet


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

ça veut dire quoi naméo.


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

roooo faut tout leur apprendre à ces jeunes ... naméo ça veut dire ... "non mais oh, de quoi jme mêle, t'as vu tas tronche ? spice de   faut pas pousser méwèn dans les orties didiou " avec des variantes ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Ces jeunes ... Je suis plus vieux que toi 'bécile


----------



## maiwen (23 Avril 2005)

pas beaucoup plus et euh 'bécile elle te m**** ... t'as qu'a aller taper le cuisto si t'es pas content *naméo*


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas beaucoup plus et euh 'bécile elle te m**** ... t'as qu'a aller taper le cuisto si t'es pas content *naméo*


 t'inquiète y'a miosis sur son âne féroce qui vient te défendre


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

En plus d'être inintéressant au possible ça devient vulgaire...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Non mais tout va bien c'était du second degré


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

le second degrés n'est pas de la même qualité chez tout le monde.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Moi je préfère les dames !*
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



Et les dames ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> le second degrés n'est pas de la même qualité chez tout le monde.




Non tu as raison les fins de soirée sont dures ces temps-ci.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Moi je préfère les dames !*
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



Ce qui est bien avec roberto c'est qu'il est régulier.

Trés régulier.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est bien avec roberto c'est qu'il est régulier.
> 
> Trés régulier.




*TOI AUSSI NON ?*


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est bien avec roberto c'est qu'il est régulier.
> 
> Trés régulier.



C'est une vertu/un vice que vous partagez


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Semblerait que oui...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trés régulier.



Dois-je comprendre que tu le trouves... Comment dire ? Un peu systématique ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Toi aussi tu es régulier... à ta façon..

On peut être rare et régulier.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu es régulier... à ta façon..
> 
> On peut être rare et régulier.



Oh moi... Je suis systématiquement contre le systématisme. 

Et c'est tellement ça...


----------



## Grug (23 Avril 2005)

oh, un debat d'idée


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Il va sans dire que je cause à Doquéville ...

D'un autre coté on peut pas te donner tort.

Même moi qui suit contre tout...


----------



## Spyro (23 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Une sorte de Constance !


Tu nous la présenteras ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté on peut pas te donner tort.



Non, mais ce qui m'amuse le plus c'est que ça en ferait chier plus d'un d'admettre que j'ai raison !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais ce qui m'amuse le plus c'est que ça en ferait chier plus d'un d'admettre que j'ai raison !



Remarque ça sent déjà un peu la merde non ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je réclame ta Clémence, alors !



L'Almanach Vermot, c'est chez Albin Michel aussi ?


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

Salut les gars, je vous dérange pas dans votre conversation, j'essai un truc ??!!  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Remarque ça sent déjà un peu la merde non ?



Je ne saurais te dire : je me bouche le nez quand j'arrive. C'est ce qu'on appelle "le principe de précaution".


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

ça y est je commence à comprendre


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je réclame ta Clémence, alors !



Du moment que tu la convoites pas...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gars, je vous dérange pas dans votre conversation, j'essai un truc ??!!  :hein:



Tu fais ou tu ne fais pas : essayer n'est pas une option. Par ailleurs, j'aimerais autant que tu fasses pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Faut pas aller à la fnac alors...

Tu vas être emmerdé.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas aller à la fnac alors...
> 
> Tu vas être emmerdé.



Qu'il est con !


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais ou tu ne fais pas : essayer n'est pas une option. Par ailleurs, j'aimerais autant que tu fasses pas.


faut pas m'en vouloir je suis un jeune tou débutant


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Un peu, c'est vrai...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En plus d'être inintéressant au possible ça devient vulgaire...



surtout maintenant que t'es là


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un peu, c'est vrai...


 et c'est quoi l'identifiant skype ??? :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Tu peux encore annuler et rester respectable...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quoi l'identifiant skype ??? :hein:



Mon jeune padawan, de t'initier à la messagerie privée grand temps il est.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> respectable...



C'est plus fort que toi : tu ne peux pas t'empêcher de dire des gros mots.


----------



## Grug (23 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quoi l'identifiant skype ??? :hein:


 dans le doute...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon jeune padawan, de t'initier à la messagerie privée grand temps il est.



traduction du bourrin :

Va chier.


----------



## miosis (23 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon jeune padawan, de t'initier à la messagerie privée grand temps il est.



je vois qu'on à des réference cinematographique en commun, pour ce qui est du forum je m'incline maitre yoda. point de mal je ne te veux ne veux


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> point de mal je ne te veux ne veux



Franchement, même si tu voulais...


----------



## miosis (24 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, même si tu voulais...


jeune padawan peut pencher du côté obscur


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Bon, tu commences par tomber le fute et aprés on cause...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tu commences par tomber le fute et aprés on cause...



C'est déjà fait, il vient de te le dire : il penche son côté obscur.


----------



## miosis (24 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà fait, il vient de te le dire : il penche son côté obscur.


 A en voir ton avatar, on dirait plutôt un côté obscur non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

A doquéville :

Merde, j'avais pas compris...

La nature a horreur du vide, vite !! du goudron !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La nature a horreur du vide, vite !! du goudron !!!



Je fournis la plume !


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

C'est vrai que tu as une belle plume minou...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> on dirait plutôt un côté obscur non ?



Non. N'essaye pas encore.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que tu as une belle plume minou...



Arrête, sinon on va finir dans "Marions-les à Bègles".


----------



## miosis (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que tu as une belle plume minou...


 je devrais peut-être vous laisser entre adulte consentant


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> je devrais peut-être vous laisser entre adulte consentant


Tu fais un peu ce que tu veux.
Du moment que tu m'emmerdes pas.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais un peu ce que tu veux.
> Du moment que tu m'emmerdes pas.



Ne sois pas trop dur, mon lapin. Il est gentil ce nioube ! Comme il est parti, je le vois bien finir dans la piscine de macelene.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ne sois pas trop dur, mon lapin. Il est gentil ce nioube ! Comme il est parti, je le vois bien finir dans la piscine de macelene.



Il risque pas de s'y faire tripoter par moi...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il risque pas de s'y faire tripoter par moi...



Je sais : t'es pas du genre piscine.


----------



## miosis (24 Avril 2005)

c'est qui macelene ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui macelene ?



Une dame très très gentille qui poste souvent par ici. 

_Heureux les nioubes !_  :love:


----------



## miosis (24 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Une dame très très gentille qui poste souvent par ici.
> 
> _Heureux les nioubes !_  :love:



Bybye docevil, je m'en vais rencontrer macelene au royaume de dieu


----------



## teo (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il risque pas de s'y faire tripoter par moi...




on dit ça... et puis quand personne ne regarde...


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Bybye docevil, je m'en vais rencontrer macelene au royaume de dieu


 Abuse pas de la moquette, veux-tu  :rateau:


 :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Abuse pas de la moquette, veux-tu  :rateau:
> 
> :love:




 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: *De cette moquette là ? ! ?* :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=1294

Si c'est le cas, il aime les jeux dangereux notre jeune ami...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> je m'en vais rencontrer macelene au royaume de dieu



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

*Tu veux assassiner Macelene et retourner ensuite l'arme contre toi ?*

 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 
 :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me fais une pause : je cherche des prénoms d'origine tunisienne pour mon futur neveu...
> :love:
> :love:



C'est bien !

Qu'est ce qu'on disait ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Avril 2005)

Salut tout l'monde  Je viens de me lever, rude soirée hier soir... :casse: :sleep: Y fait superbe aujourd'hui, ça sent le transat à plein nez ça


----------



## maiwen (24 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Y fait superbe aujourd'hui, ça sent le transat à plein nez ça


pas ici


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Ici oui.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ça sent le transat à plein nez ça




pffffffffff     chez moi voila  :mouais:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Avril 2005)

Ben ça va t'as l'air toute heureuse sous la pluie


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffffff     chez moi voila  :mouais:



C'est Bioman, avec toi, sur la photo ?


----------



## Franswa (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffffff     chez moi voila  :mouais:


 qu'est ce qu'il lui fait par derrière ??? :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

Salut les amis 
Bon, résumons la situation...
Je viens de me faire une nuit blanche chez un pote, et ce matin, je suis parti à 7h et j'ai traversé tout nantes en diagonale ( de Rezé à St Herblain pour les conaisseurs ) pour rentrer chez moi :sick:
Tête dans le ....
Plus de pieds....
Je vais dormir :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

@+ :love:


----------



## toys (24 Avril 2005)

ta de la chance mon pierrou je part au taf moi


----------



## toys (24 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est Bioman, avec toi, sur la photo ?




pense a le huillé après si non il vas rouiller


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

je vais m'installer sur le divan e regarder
"la ferme se rebelle"     

soit je m'endort, soit je reviens ici


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pense a le huillé après si non il vas rouiller



Pense à travailler ton orthographe pendant ta pause sinon bientôt on te comprendra plus du tout


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais m'installer sur le divan e regarder
> "la ferme se rebelle"
> 
> soit je m'endort, soit je reviens ici



*À tout de suite alors*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Je viens de finir de manger, c'était bien bon maintenant je surfe au lit.


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

Hop me revoilà apres un peu de sommeil, pas assez cela dit :sleep:


----------



## maiwen (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hop me revoilà apres un peu de sommeil, pas assez cela dit :sleep:


coucou


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hop me revoilà apres un peu de sommeil, pas assez cela dit :sleep:


Moi aussi j'en aurai bien besoin


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

Hey Roberto, toi qu'est nantais, de Rezé ( pres du leclerc Océane ) à Saint Herblain en passant par le centre ville( pirmil 50 otages canclaux zola ), combien de kilometres ?  


( question de record perso )


----------



## macmarco (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hey Roberto, toi qu'est nantais, de Rezé ( pres du leclerc Océane ) à Saint Herblain en passant par le centre ville( pirmil 50 otages canclaux zola ), combien de kilometres ?
> 
> 
> ( question de record perso )





:affraid:

:hein:

:hosto:
:modo:
:rateau:




  


Tiens, j'ai une question subsidiaire, Roberto !
Depuis le parking Talensac jusqu'à la Flaque©, quelle distance ?


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> :hein:
> 
> ...



Hé après une nuit blanche et avec l'envie de gerber, chuis un fou moi ! :rateau:






			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai une question subsidiaire, Roberto !
> Depuis le parking Talensac jusqu'à la Flaque©, quelle distance ?



Moi je dirais environ 700 metres


----------



## Franswa (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hé après une nuit blanche et avec l'envie de gerber, chuis un fou moi ! :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ouais !!! peut être même 1 kilomètre...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

c'etatit facile a deviner : je me suis endormie !!!


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

*Robertav* tu devrais penser à changer d'avatar pour...
une zolie tite marmote !!   

Moi, pas pris le temps d'une sieste, aujourd'hui.
J'ai passé toute la journée (et j'avais commencé hier...  )
à chercher toute seule la solution à mon problème,
puisque mon fil n'avait pas donné grand chose.

Ben là, j'suis pas qu'un rien fière   parce que j'ai trouvé !!!
Pour une nioube de chez nioube des logiciels de traitement d'images ...
moi, j'ai qu'une chose à dire : *I'm the best !!* 

      

_PS : pour ceux qui s'demandent, c'était "comment créer un fichier image de plusieurs pages" 
- ou "comment regrouper plusieurs images dans un seul fichier"_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> *Robertav* tu devrais penser à changer d'avatar pour...
> une zolie tite marmote !!





    bien vu !!!!  


en general je fais pas de sieste mais depuis le debut des vacances et bioman a la maison 
je me suis completement decalé   

demain sera dur de se lever a 7h pour ammener fiston a l'ecole


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien vu !!!!
> 
> 
> en general je fais pas de sieste mais depuis le debut des vacances et bioman a la maison
> ...


dûr...   
Ici, c'est les vacances scolaires ...
alors, plus de réveil pendant 15 jours !!


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

yeah !


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> yeah !


ce que c'est ???
  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

J'adore les vacances scolaires  je suis en plein dedans


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Avril 2005)

Allez je me remets au travail encore une petite heure avant le repas... A plus tard tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Il faut pas s'endormir,


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

Hop, me revoilà apres avoir mangé


----------



## Franswa (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hop, me revoilà apres avoir mangé


 c'était bon ?


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

oh, repas de dimanche soir, piochage dans le frigo 
Ratatouille, jambon, pain, soupe Liebig


----------



## Franswa (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> oh, repas de dimanche soir, piochage dans le frigo
> Ratatouille, jambon, pain, soupe Liebig


 Je crois que c'est pas le bon thread


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

c'est toi qu'à posé la question !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

bon apppp !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 



si si franswa , c'est le bon tradada , ici on grignote
dans l'autre  on divore


----------



## Franswa (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon apppp !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 je comprend mieux alors :love:

PS: désoler, Pierrou sans rancune entre Nantais


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qu'à posé la question !





mais il a pas demandé les details !!!!


----------



## miosis (24 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> *Tu veux assassiner Macelene et retourner ensuite l'arme contre toi ?*
> 
> ...



fallait suivre l'ensemble de la converse (heureux les nioubes, le royaume de dieux leurs appartient)
bref, je comprend sortie du contexte, ça fait un peu zarbi 
 

mais je t'assure je suis pas JC Van Damme, i'm not aware


----------



## Franswa (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais il a pas demandé les details !!!!


 héhéhé   :love:


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais il a pas demandé les details !!!!


Ouais bon, si tu commences à pinailler   
quand à toi Franswa, je t'ai déjà dit ce qui t'attendait par MSN   :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bon, si tu commences à pinailler
> quand à toi Franswa, je t'ai déjà dit ce qui t'attendait par MSN   :rateau:


 même pas peur !!! 
Par contre toi, je ferais gaffe


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

...
piou....j'en peux plus j'ai eu une journée mortellement fatigante......
bon je m'en vais lire je ne sais combien de page de flood......


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

Amuse toi bien Stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Amuse toi bien Stook



je suis en train.....et en plus, on me demande par MP de participer a de nouveau fil......
je ne m'en sortirai pas.....


----------



## Franswa (24 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train.....et en plus, on me demande par MP de participer a de nouveau fil......
> je ne m'en sortirai pas.....


 la chance !!! moi on m'a jamais demandé


----------



## Foguenne (24 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train.....et en plus, on me demande par MP de participer a de nouveau fil......
> je ne m'en sortirai pas.....



et bien, ça ne rigole pas...


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

Oh les gars je sens que je vais aller doucement me coucher pour ratrapper les 10 heures de sommeil qui me manquent


----------



## Franswa (24 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Oh les gars je sens que je vais aller doucement me coucher pour ratrapper les 10 heures de sommeil qui me manquent


  Bonne nuit !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> et bien, ça ne rigole pas...



tu crois que quoi, je suis un biznessflooder......c'est un sacre boulot....



ps: pour ceux qui n'aurait pas tout lu, je ne suis pas dans un train......


----------



## Franswa (24 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que quoi, je suis un biznessflooder......c'est un sacre boulot....
> 
> 
> 
> ps: pour ceux qui n'aurait pas tout lu, je ne suis pas dans un train......


 y a internet dans le train ? :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> y a internet dans le train ? :mouais:



le Thalys est équipé du Wifi.... mais j'en connais pas d'autre....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le Thalys est équipé du Wifi.... mais j'en connais pas d'autre....


Moi si! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Je  suis fatigué, je vais me coucher.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Avril 2005)

Ok, bonne nuit Cor  :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (24 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le Thalys est équipé du Wifi.... mais j'en connais pas d'autre....


 Exellent  :love:

PS: moi aussi je vais dodoter :sleep: bonne nuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

bonne nuit a toi et a Cor aussi.....


----------



## Macounette (24 Avril 2005)

ça faisait longtemps que je n'étais plus venue ici... bisous à tout le monde. :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps que je n'étais plus venue ici... bisous à tout le monde. :love:


----------



## teo (24 Avril 2005)

et bonne nuit à toutes et tous 

> dodo, et juste avant un bon bouquin en cours, W. Gibson.


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps que je n'étais plus venue ici... bisous à tout le monde. :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> et bonne nuit à toutes et tous
> 
> > dodo, et juste avant un bon bouquin en cours, W. Gibson.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

moi je devrai me coucher mais j'ai pas sommeil


----------



## toys (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je devrai me coucher mais j'ai pas sommeil



salut ma grande 


si ta pas envie de dormir tu peut toujours rester avec nous    on te feras pas de mal


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

c'est genil toys mais demian les affaires* recommencent 

donc dodo !!!    

bonne nuit a tousssssss !!!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 





* les vacances sont finie , l'ecole des enfants ouvre ses portes


----------



## toys (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est genil toys mais demian les affaires* recommencent
> 
> donc dodo !!!
> 
> ...





bonne nuits alors


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je devrai me coucher mais j'ai pas sommeil



Un lait chaud au miel et une bouillotte


----------



## Macoufi (24 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Un lait chaud au miel et une bouillotte


j'ai le même problème que Robertav...

mais j'aime pas le lait... t'as pas autre chose ?


----------



## toys (24 Avril 2005)

bon moi je vais manger un morceau de viande et je revien a toute chez les user de nuits ouverture dans 2 mn


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le même problème que Robertav...
> 
> mais j'aime pas le lait... t'as pas autre chose ?



Une camomille
 :rose: 

Une Duvel bien fraîche :love:


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Une camomille
> :rose:
> 
> Une Duvel bien fraîche :love:


Duvel ??? c'est quoi


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Avril 2005)

raaaa la la !!!


----------



## Bilbo (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Duvel ??? c'est quoi


Tes points discos ne vont pas monter vite, je le crains.


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> raaaa la la !!!


ça ne s'improvise pas d'être nioube !!


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

mais une nioube qui se soigne...


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

l'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé,a consomé avec modération




ou avec pas mal de pote tan que celuit qui conduit s'est seluit qui bois pas ca vas


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> l'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé,a consomé avec modération


Merci de rectifier, Toys !


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Merci de rectifier, Toys !



de rien s'est normal


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Merci de rectifier, Toys !



c'est vrai.....
et fumer tue....
et naître aussi.........


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai.....
> et fumer tue....
> et naître aussi.........



Pas autant que mourir  :rateau:


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai.....
> et fumer tue....
> et naître aussi.........




de toute façon tous les drogué on commencé par boire du lait donc j en déduit que le lait est pas bon pour la santé.


----------



## J_K (25 Avril 2005)

Je vous le dit, à ce rythme-là, on va bientôt finir par ne plus rien manger ni boire, et il s'avère que de ne plus rien avaler, cela tue aussi! :mouais:


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Je vous le dit, à ce rythme-là, on va bientôt finir par ne plus rien manger ni boire, et il s'avère que de ne plus rien avaler, cela tue aussi! :mouais:




on est tous vouer au même destin   


en l'attendent vivons le mieux possible.


----------



## J_K (25 Avril 2005)

Ca me rappelle un film, Soleil Vert, avec Charlton Eston... Tu te souviens? Il est de soixante-dix je crois. 'Tain, j'étais même pas né!


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2005)

début du boulot dans quelques minutes :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

toys que je me suis permis d'arranger un peu son message a dit:
			
		

> l'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé, à consommer avec modération
> ou avec pas mal de potes, tant que celui qui conduit est celui qui ne boit pas, ca va




*Boire ou conduire il faut choisir.*
C'est bien pour cela que je sors à pied


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

santana........fleur de lune 


opppppp j'ai envoyé bioman faire un café !!!!!


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> santana........fleur de lune
> 
> 
> opppppp j'ai envoyé bioman faire un café !!!!!


  
quel talent 




mad: : Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes. )


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

Bon allez, jvais manger... Bon app' tout le monde


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

mmhh :sleep: chatlut les gens ( à dire avec une voix pateuse )
viens de me faire un tour de cadran moi là, ça fait plaisir


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2005)

et bon app'

Grug: pour le 1er mai ton avatar passe aux clochettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> quel talent




tu crois?   

et si j' essaie de lui demander encore un café ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et si j' essaie de lui demander encore un café ?



C'est peut-être mieux les remèdes homéopathiques  Deux précautions valent mieux qu'une


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non non j'ai pas picolé !
> 
> :love:



*Y z'ont de la moquette dans cette agence ?* 
T'as p't'être rien picolé mais t'as pas dit que t'avais rien fumé


----------



## supermoquette (25 Avril 2005)

la perte de perception des couleurs arrive vers les deux pour mille je crois, nan ?


----------



## lumai (25 Avril 2005)

Là j'écoute Dylan. Enfin pas moi, ma voisine.

:sick:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute Dylan. Enfin pas moi, ma voisine.
> :sick:



Donc, tu prends dans la caisse à outils un gros tournevis.
Donc, tu vas dans le couloir.
Donc, tu ouvres l'armoire électrique avec le tournevis.
Donc, tu repères le compteur qui correspond à son appartement.
Donc tu fais sauter les plombs de son appart'.
Donc, tu peux après écouter tranquillou ce qui te plaît à toi.


----------



## lumai (25 Avril 2005)

Ou plus simple : je fais taper à sa porte et je lui demande de baisser le son ! 

D'ailleurs elle vient de le faire, là !


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2005)

la je lis les pub google


_Rencontre Suisse_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ou plus simple : je fais taper à sa porte et je lui demande de baisser le son !
> 
> D'ailleurs elle vient de le faire, là !




tu a "balayés" gentillement la poussiere des  radiateurs ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

Ben là je perds bêtement mon temps inutilement sur Yetisports et tout ça, par la faute de semac


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

moi j'essaie de trouver des aminches pour bouger cet aprem, mais on dirait qu'il y a personne :sick:


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

moi, j'devrais pas être là,

j'ai touti grande ménache à faire...   

pas envie.

Va faire ti'café. Ca ira mieux après... non ?  :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

ah ouais meeeeerde, moi aussi j'ai du ménage


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais meeeeerde, moi aussi j'ai du ménage


Ménage ? Je ne connais pas ce mot


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ben là je perds bêtement mon temps inutilement sur Yetisports et tout ça, par la faute de semac



*Je comprends, moi c'était samedi, j'ai bloqué facilement 3 heures sur Tranquila Pro    *
D'ailleurs, tiens, allez, j'y retourne 

 naas


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Au fait, en parlant café, 

pas trop dûr le réveil à 7h, *Robertav*, c'matin ?...


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ménage ? Je ne connais pas ce mot


Moi non plus, en théorie, mais ma chambre commence à ressembler à une caverne d'ours  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ménage ? Je ne connais pas ce mot



Ben, c'est ce que me disait tout le temps mon maître nageur


----------



## semac (25 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ben là je perds bêtement mon temps inutilement sur Yetisports et tout ça, par la faute de semac




Rrrrrroooooh l'ôtes comment y balance... bon en même temps on est plus prêt de la pub que de la balance  

euhh bah merci


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

Lunch break  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

Lunch Break à 15h? hébé


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

Horaires speciaux au taf et encore j'ai de la chance, yanna ki mangent a 16h lol


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Bon,

j'ai bu café,

toujours pas la moëlle pour ménage,

je vais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sinon, j'sens que je vais être obligé de poster chez les râleurs...

(ben oui, en plus, il fait tout gris...)


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> sinon, j'sens que je vais être obligé de poster chez les râleurs...
> 
> (ben oui, en plus, il fait tout gris...)


 J'arrete pas de me faire la reflexion depuis ce matin 

On est presque en mai et le temps est toujours vachement pourri :rateau:

Faut dire que c'est pas tres motivant...


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'arrete pas de me faire la reflexion depuis ce matin
> 
> On est presque en mai et le temps est toujours vachement pourri :rateau:
> 
> Faut dire que c'est pas tres motivant...


 oui, mais justement, on n'est pas encore en mai...
J'suis pareille, et tous les ans ça me fait la même chose.

A croire qu'on s'imagine que parce qu'on a passé la ligne "Printemps" du calendrier,
il faudrait qu'on puisse sortir jupettes et débardeurs...

ça fait pourtant 25 jours que je répéte "en avril, ne te découvre pas d'un fil..."
mais, là, le pull marin en laine que j'ai du ressortir du fond du placard me... :affraid:


----------



## macelene (25 Avril 2005)

et  valà ...    :love:


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et  valà ...    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> je vais




si bioman dedide de rentrer je vais faire pareil   

le reveil ça matin c'est passé comme une lettre a la poste
et là meme pas envie de siester


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Avril 2005)

C'est qui Bioman ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Bioman ?



*Force jaune devant et brun derrière*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Bioman ?





mon homme       depuis qu'il a 6 vis dans son bras


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Force jaune devant et brun derrière*


C'est "Force jaune devant, *MARRON* derrière"... GRAVE erreur


----------



## lumai (25 Avril 2005)

Amis du bon goût, bonsoir ! :sick: :sick: :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

j'ai pas pris mon bain , l'homme a oublié le trepied par contre 
m'as cassé le pieds pour une telé lcd 106 cm    


on attends le retour de l'ecolier et puis je l'ammene voir ces truc :
j'ai pas encore gagné au loto et c'est hors de question de virer mon beau meuble telé rouge  :mouais:


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

a tous 

j'espert que tout le monde vas bien ?


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

tres bien, merci et toi le clissonais ?


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> tres bien, merci et toi le clissonais ?



morale a -40 mais bon un coup en bas on peut que remonté


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

ça c'est sur,quoique ça dépend, c'est 40 sur une échelle de combien? D
 qu'est ce qui t'arrive donc ?


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est sur,quoique ça dépend, c'est 40 sur une échelle de combien? D
> qu'est ce qui t'arrive donc ?



-40 sur -60 mais en dessous s'est la deprime et ca y a pas moyen




et pour ce qui m'arrive s'est très simple 

après 6 ans de céliba je trouve enfin une meuf terrible et la pouf tous mes pote me dise laisse tombé s'est une allumeuse et plus ça vas plus je me dit que s'est vrai et mon putain de cerveaux il veut pas la l'oublier


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> morale a -40 mais bon un coup en bas on peut que remonté




Publicité sans tee-shirts  



			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> mon putain de cerveaux il veut pas la l'oublier



Le cerveau c'est terrible !


----------



## gKatarn (25 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ...mon putain de cerveaux il veut pas la l'oublier



C'est pas plutôt un autre morceau de ton anatomie qui est concerné   :rateau:


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt un autre morceau de ton anatomie qui est concerné   :rateau:




même pas, s'est ça le pire en quinze jour j ai tout changer ( je prend des douche tout les jours je me raz un minimum je me leve tot et je met des fringue propre) pour vous dire je cherche du taf fixe 


elle ma retourné le crane  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

Ben moi je te dis, fie toi à ton intuition, c'est tout, pour l'instant ça a pas l'air de te faire de mal cette relation


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> elle ma retourné le crane  :love:



C'est pour ça que ton avatar a des allures de David Niven ?


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

vue de cette façon s'est sure on verra bien 

bon je vais me fumer une clope a tout' les amiches


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> elle ma retourné le crane  :love:



Bon après *WikimacG*, va falloir penser à une rubrique *MeeticMac G*  

En attendant, Toys, tu peux te rabattre sur ça : 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81420


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

'Tain, j'arrive d'Espagne.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça y est, il y a plein de touristes.....  

enfin......


----------



## Macounette (25 Avril 2005)

... et moi du boulot. Hello tutti.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

macounette......


----------



## mado (25 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain, j'arrive d'Espagne.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'espère qu'ils seront partis ce we. Je vais y faire un tour et je me disais que ce serait encore tranquille. :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'ils seront partis ce we. Je vais y faire un tour et je me disais que ce serait encore tranquille. :mouais:



 bon courage.......


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2005)

Je suis en pleine forme! 
Hier, j'ai remis à jour mon cv sur monster, et la, depuis que je suis rentré du travail, mon téléphone n'arrête pas de sonner, déjà 3 rendez vous cette semaine et la semaine prochaine, plus un dossier à compléter!
Ca fait vraiment plaisir!   
Sinon, j'ai passé une journée de merde au taf, mais c'est pas grave, je vais bientot me barrer!

PS : Je sais que vous n'en avez rien à foutre, mais ça fait plaisir quand même!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que vous n'en avez rien à foutre, mais ça fait plaisir quand même!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous, de retour d'une dure journée.


----------



## Macounette (25 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en pleine forme!
> Hier, j'ai remis à jour mon cv sur monster, et la, depuis que je suis rentré du travail, mon téléphone n'arrête pas de sonner, déjà 3 rendez vous cette semaine et la semaine prochaine, plus un dossier à compléter!
> Ca fait vraiment plaisir!
> Sinon, j'ai passé une journée de merde au taf, mais c'est pas grave, je vais bientot me barrer!
> ...


ca me fait vachement plaisir pour toi 
oui, je "compatis" car je suis un peu dans la même situation.  bon courage pour la suite !


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

Bien joué le Magi


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bien joué le Magi


 Bien joué Pierrou 

Au fait, salut tout le monde !!!!!!  Je reviens de ma première journée de workshop et ça me parait bien parti :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

Franswa , Pierrou,


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Franswa , Pierrou,


 saloute stook 
Alors t'as fait quoi de beau aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> saloute stook
> Alors t'as fait quoi de beau aujourd'hui ?



bah, la routine, levé tard , mangé tard, rancard en espagne...et retour a la maison 
et dans 10 mn je décolle opur un nouvel apero



donc je vous dis @+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> saloute stook
> Alors t'as fait quoi de beau aujourd'hui ?



*ben il a floodé tiens *
 

Et puis  à tout le monde moi aussi alors


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *ben il a floodé tiens *
> 
> 
> Et puis  à tout le monde moi aussi alors



ça va, je suis resté correct aujourd'hui.....j'ai surtout floodé sur ichat.....


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *ben il a floodé tiens *
> 
> 
> Et puis  à tout le monde moi aussi alors


 héhéhé  ouais tant qu'on y est :love: !!!

Bon apéro stook


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé  ouais tant qu'on y est :love: !!!
> 
> Bon apéro stook



la chance, un apéro qui demande qu'à partir en embuscade fatale un lundi soir


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> la chance, un apéro qui demande qu'à partir en embuscade fatale un lundi soir


 ça dépend de ce qu'on a le lendemain


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

Je vais voir Jaurès, a+


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Avril 2005)

Passe lui le bonjour !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Avril 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde
J'ai une grosse journée demain : faut que je demande des heures à on patron pour aller à des entretiens d'embauche


----------



## maiwen (25 Avril 2005)

Bonneuh Nuit aussi, j'men va rêver


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit tout le monde
> J'ai une grosse journée demain : faut que je demande des heures à on patron pour aller à des entretiens d'embauche


 Bonne nuit !!! 
Moi aussi, je vais pas tarder, j'ai un sketche de deux minutes à faire demain matin (ça fait parti des workshops) YOUPI !!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit !!!
> Moi aussi, je vais pas tarder, j'ai un sketche de deux minutes à faire demain matin (ça fait parti des workshops) YOUPI !!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

Hop là, me voilà, je viens de mater Jaurès, ça fait plaisir comme téléfilm


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


ça doit être l'âge qui fait ça...    :mouais:   

parc'que, j'suis pareille...  :sleep:


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

Bande de vieux, et va falloir payer leurs retraites


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bande de vieux, et va falloir payer leurs retraites


A chacun son tour

 :rose:


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> A chacun son tour
> 
> :rose:






			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à katelijn.


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hop là, me voilà, je viens de mater Jaurès, ça fait plaisir comme téléfilm


 c'est bien ce truc ???


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un village de maisons-champignons roses & bleues (les plus grandes font 4 mètres) avec des grands lapins en smoking et haut de forme et des pommes de pin géantes.
> Inondés de lumière._
> 
> *Imaginez.*


Alice au pays des Stroumpfs ??


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce truc ???


Ben c'était un personnage le mec


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un village de maisons-champignons roses & bleues (les plus grandes font 4 mètres) avec des grands lapins en smoking et haut de forme et des pommes de pin géantes.
> Inondés de lumière._
> 
> *Imaginez.*


 c'est quoi ce délire ? c'est ta nouvelle déco ? faudra qu'on se voit alors  parce que si c'est ambiance playboy avec les lapinounette :rose:


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bande de vieux, et va falloir payer leurs retraites


Surtout qui y'aura personne pour payer la notre  :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

faudrait larguer les vieux dans l'espace des la naissance


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'était un personnage le mec


Beau résumé  
Ceci dit, je ne l'ai pas vu


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qui y'aura personne pour payer la notre  :hein:


j'te rassure, la mienne non plus ... 

parce que j'en suis pas si près que ça quand même


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'était un personnage le mec


 ah j'avais pas tilté que c'était mon pote Jean


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> j'te rassure, la mienne non plus ...
> 
> parce que j'en suis pas si près que ça quand même



De toutes façons rien ne vaut le Capitalisme sauvage qui laisse les "cigales" sur le carreau... Non mais !

(Juste pour contre balancer le Jaurès de ce soir...)


----------



## macelene (25 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un village de maisons-champignons roses & bleues (les plus grandes font 4 mètres) avec des grands lapins en smoking et haut de forme et des pommes de pin géantes.
> Inondés de lumière._
> 
> *Imaginez.*



:affraid: mais tu fumes la moquette, ma parole...


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: mais tu fumes la moquette, ma parole...


 Je pense que c'est juste un Nantais :love:


----------



## macelene (25 Avril 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons rien ne vaut le Capitalisme sauvage qui laisse les "cigales" sur le carreau... Non mais !
> 
> (Juste pour contre balancer le Jaurès de ce soir...)



cigales...   ... elles vivent si peu de temps...


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est juste un Nantais :love:


est-ce à dire que TOUS les Nantais fument la moquette    

ou que tous les Nantais *paraissent* avoir fumé la moquette ... :bebe: :hosto: :casse: :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ah j'avais pas tilté que c'était mon pote Jean


Philippe Toreton joue super bien


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> est-ce à dire que TOUS les Nantais fument la moquette
> 
> ou que tous les Nantais *paraissent* avoir fumé la moquette ... :bebe: :hosto: :casse: :modo:


 Tu as très bien dit "PARAISSE" 
Pas besoin de la moquette pour délirer :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> cigales...   ... elles vivent si peu de temps...


Mais tellement fort...


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> est-ce à dire que TOUS les Nantais fument la moquette
> 
> ou que tous les Nantais *paraissent* avoir fumé la moquette ... :bebe: :hosto: :casse: :modo:


dans un cas comme dans l'autre, on passe pour des cinglés, et c'est ça qui compte ! D


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Philippe Toreton joue super bien


 j'aime beaucoup cet acteur réalisateur et sa femme aussi d'ailleurs :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

quoi de neuf  ????????


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Message vBulletin
Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

Je vais me coucher, bonne nuito


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quoi de neuf  ????????


 ouh là !!! Des lapins avec des champignons roses et bleus de quatre de haut  et j'allais oublier les pommes de pin géante :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher, bonne nuito


 Bonne nuit Cor  
Moi aussi, je devrais y aller :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

bon oki,........  etait bon le champagne ??????


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit Cor
> Moi aussi, je devrais y aller :rose:


t'en as l'air aussi convaincu que moi...  :rateau: 

le principal, c'est qu'on y soit déjà psychologiquement !!


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

Bon je vais au pieu moi
@+
Bonne nuit :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Avril 2005)

Bonne nuit à ceux qui vont RÉELLEMENT  se coucher


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

bonne nuit a tous !!!!!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


moi je reste encore un petit peu j'attrappe mon retard de lecture depuis cet aprem


----------



## Franswa (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> t'en as l'air aussi convaincu que moi...  :rateau:
> 
> le principal, c'est qu'on y soit déjà psychologiquement !!


 bon aller ce coup ci j'y vais  :sleep:

PS: le champagne ? délicieux :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Avril 2005)

En faisant du tri dans des vieux post-it (vous savez c'est bout de papier sur lesquels on écrit des choses que l'on ne relit jamais) j'ai retrouvé une connerie...


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

ça y est, j'suis pleine de bonne volonté,

j'me déconnecte et... 

zou !! au lit


----------



## Macoufi (25 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"...alors tu fais quoi de beau cette semaine ?"_
> :mouais:


préparer un J-5 ???


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> ça y est, j'suis pleine de bonne volonté,
> 
> j'me déconnecte et...
> 
> zou !! au lit



Bonne nuit


----------



## Foguenne (25 Avril 2005)

Là, je me détend sur Macgé après une agréable journée de travail. 
( et oui, c'est parfois très agréable le travail.  )


----------



## Spyro (25 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (et oui, c'est parfois très agréable le travail. )


Chte crois pas


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Avril 2005)

Je viens de rentrer d'un spectacle de danse contemporaine de Jan Fabre, et je dois avouer que bien qu'étant à la base très sceptique face à cette forme d'art, j'ai été complètement séduit... vraiment très, très bon


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> la chance, un apéro qui demande qu'à partir en embuscade fatale un lundi soir



piou...... j'en peux plus..... j'en arrive... trop dur. demain je vais être joli pour t'accueillir DC.....


----------



## duracel (26 Avril 2005)

Je ne veux pas me coucher.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Putain la question..._
> :hein:



*Faudrait poser la question à l'homme qui voulait être bourreau quand il était petit et qui a du trouver autre chose en 1981...*


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

Salut les amis ! 
Je ne fais que passer je vais à la Flaque avec un pote qui va s'acheter un iPod mini 
@+ tard dans la journée


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut les amis !
> Je ne fais que passer je vais à la Flaque avec un pote qui va s'acheter un iPod mini
> @+ tard dans la journée




non , pas la flaque , sur le site apple on t'offre la gravure pour le meme prix    :love:  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

héhé croyez moi, croyez moi pas, je poste depuis le ibook de demode la fnac  
pas mal le 14 pouces


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> héhé croyez moi, croyez moi pas, je poste depuis le ibook de demode la fnac
> pas mal le 14 pouces




profite      

j'ai cru comprendre que la flaque va arreter bientot de vendre les ordis apple


----------



## toys (26 Avril 2005)

plus de mac a la fnac  ic nantes vas monté ses tarif


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> profite
> 
> j'ai cru comprendre que la flaque va arreter bientot de vendre les ordis apple



'tain, alors ça ça peut etre interessant.....
j'ai acheté mon ibook qaudn darty a arrété de vendre des mac....
et j'ai eu un ibook 12" avec BT et Wifi +512 mo pour 1000¤ tout rond.....de la folie....  

...




			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> *
> héhé croyez moi, croyez moi pas, je poste depuis le ibook de demode la fnac
> pas mal le 14 pouces



'tain, il faut que j'essaie......


----------



## toys (26 Avril 2005)

a la flaque il font pas de réduc quand il ont des fin de stook


----------



## Foguenne (26 Avril 2005)

Bon, un petit repas et op, au boulot.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a la flaque il font pas de réduc quand il ont des fin de stook



bravo pour le jeu de mot..... 

mais oui, il en font, ce fut le cas avec mon F-717....il etait 180¤ moins cher que partout ailleur...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> a la flaque il font pas de réduc quand il ont des fin de stook



Ben si, un peu quand même, j'ai eu près de 300 ¤ sur mon iMac G4 première fournée pour cause d'arrivée de la seconde vague quelques semaines plus tôt.


----------



## toys (26 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, un peu quand même, j'ai eu près de 300 ¤ sur mon iMac G4 première fournée pour cause d'arrivée de la seconde vague quelques semaines plus tôt.




oui mais s'est du a un remplacement et pas une fin d'activité.


et puis vous cassé pas la tête c'était juste pour le jeux de mots


----------



## Gilbertus (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> profite
> 
> j'ai cru comprendre que la flaque va arreter bientot de vendre les ordis apple



Ce serait fort surprenant !!!!


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

Allez voir ici: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=97472
vous saurez ce qui m'est arrive à la FLAQUE ®
je vais manger


----------



## macelene (26 Avril 2005)

un  depuis mon bocal...   longue longue journée...   

Allez coffee time et mini-chat...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

une bise de -DC- et Stook depuis Perpi..........


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

faut bo à Nantes hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Je vais faire une sieste


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

moi je peux pas , si je vais siester je vais louper la sortie d'ecole de fiston !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je peux pas , si je vais siester je vais louper la sortie d'ecole de fiston !!



t'as qu'à délocaliser fiston, ici, tous les fistons du coin sont en vacances depuis samedi !


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

je m'enmerde, je vais aller poster chez les râleurs tiens !


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

là je reflechis à chez qui je vais me faire inviter à bouffer ce soir.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

ben, Grug, viens manger a la maison......

bon, bonne route -DC- et a bientot....


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

profil de stook a dit:
			
		

> stook
> squatteur
> 
> Date d'inscription: 25/11/04
> Localisation: Dans ton ...



heu, je vais reflechir un peu


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> heu, je vais reflechir un peu



réfléchis, réfléchis.....je voulais faire du poisson.........


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> réfléchis, réfléchis.....je voulais faire du poisson.........



En aumonière ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En aumonière ?



 pourquoi pas.......


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là je reflechis à chez qui je vais me faire inviter à bouffer ce soir.




ce soir bioman dine avec des amis......

je pourrais t'inviter mais je ne sais pas
si tu pourrait supporter mes pestuilles* et mon repas !!!     





* fifille et fiston


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

De retour de sieste


----------



## maiwen (26 Avril 2005)

tu devrais en profiter pour aller faire un tour dans tes mp


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

Hop me revoilà, je me faisais chier alors j'ai bossé mes maths et ma trompette pour le bac


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais en profiter pour aller faire un tour dans tes mp



Mince j'avais oublié de répondre


----------



## maiwen (26 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hop me revoilà, je me faisais chier alors j'ai bossé mes maths et ma trompette pour le bac


T'as bien de la chance d'arriver à travailler ... moi jme fais chier et pourtant j'y arrive pas ...  :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

ouais ben que veux tu, faut bien le bosser le bac  
( si je veux un iPod avec mon iBook en juin.....  )


----------



## maiwen (26 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben que veux tu, faut bien le bosser le bac


j'avais cru comprendre ...  :mouais: on nous l'a assez répété ... mais j'y arrive pas


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

t'es en term quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Prends plutôt le pbook que l'ibook pierrou


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je regarde la pluie tomber sur le torpilleur immobile et gris clair, en écoutant Placebo.
> _Au fond, la grue Titan des anciens chantiers navals._
> 
> 
> ...





on dirait presque la base de la fusée dans _Tintin_, sauf que c'est jaune... 

tu t'éloigne jamais de la bédé, toi ! 

belle pic en tout cas


----------



## maiwen (26 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> t'es en term quoi?


aile  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu pourrait supporter mes pestuilles* et mon repas !!!
> * fifille et fiston



Ça dépend tu leur as donné des cours de freesbee spaghetti ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> aile  :rateau:


Ou la cuisse ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend tu leur as donné des cours de freesbee spaghetti ?




sacré memoire !!!!     


chuttttttt , plus personne doit se souvenir a ce que j'ai fait a mon frere !!!


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Prends plutôt le pbook que l'ibook pierrou


Pas moi qui tiens les cordons de la bourse  
en fait je vais regarder, si neuf ce sera un iBook 12", si d'occaze, ben ce que je trouve de mieux dans les 800 ¤ :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (26 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben que veux tu, faut bien le bosser le bac


Première nouvelle !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sacré memoire !!!!



Il faut dire que ça avait quelque chose d'inoubliable


----------



## mado (26 Avril 2005)

Et puis les panthères ont une mémoire d'éléphant, c'est bien connu


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et puis les panthères ont une mémoire d'éléphant, c'est bien connu




faudrait savoir : phantere ou elephant ?


----------



## Babouel (26 Avril 2005)

Salut tout le monde qu'il est presque beau et gentil    

J'en avais un peu ras les "Organes" et le Galliwalk en folie...

J'ai donc décidé de venir vous dire Bijourre avec Saint Patie

Et m'enfiler un gros coup d'apéro, santé toulmonde  

Malgré mes nombreux mois d'absence, z'ont pas réussi à m'garder,
j'ai scié les barreaux tel le plombier découpant ses chaineaux  

AAhhhh, ça fait du bien d'êt là.


----------



## Babouel (26 Avril 2005)

Bon et pis même si c'est un peu hors sujet, voici une chansonnette.

Rien à voir avec moi... D'abord c'est même pas sexuel!

Même le mec tout à droite c'est pas moi, juré.

Bon divertissement.

http://koolgraph.free.fr/fuzz.html

 :rose:  :rose:     

J'vais m'faire engueuler, moi...!!!


----------



## Spyro (26 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *[des photos de lui]*


Tu connais ce tradada ?  
_Bon il manque pas mal d'images visiblement au début _


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

ben , moi j'ai bien ris  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> J'vais m'faire engueuler, moi...!!!




Laisseront-ils tomber là est la question ? 


PS: Mon bonjour à Saint Patie


----------



## Babouel (26 Avril 2005)

Je ne peux refuser la table qui a été dressée par fille et cubine
( Ah, non, c'est vrai j'suis marié, ZUT ! )

Alorre je vé manger mais je reste connecté.

à toute.


PS: J'avais promis à PATOCHMAN, ce ramasseur d'olives lâcheur quand il se tire das ses
verts paturages avé lé chêvres...

Rien que pout toi voilà !!


----------



## toys (26 Avril 2005)

de retour du taf le bonheur faire les 35 heures !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Je vais aller regarder Forrest Gump pour la énième fois


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

Pareil que Cor, je vais me regarder ce classique,
sinon ça va vous ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

moi je pense aller voir un dvd
"a propos d'henry" avec Ford


----------



## toys (26 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que Cor, je vais me regarder ce classique,
> sinon ça va vous ? :love:



tranquil plus calme que hier 

ne vous faite pas trops gober par la téloche


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

ça va aussi a+


----------



## Spyro (26 Avril 2005)

Je viens de faire une heure de sieste  :sleep:


----------



## Babouel (26 Avril 2005)

Bon le p'tit Bab aussi y déconnecte; mais pas pour aller devant la téloche

y va bosser le chauve...

Je vus envie.

Salut y bona nit por todos


----------



## Franswa (26 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que Cor, je vais me regarder ce classique,
> sinon ça va vous ? :love:


 ça va 
et vous ?


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

j'y comprend rien aux filles, 
j'y comprends rien aux garcons,
j'y comprends rien aux jeunes.

je vais retourner bosser, ça va me detendre


----------



## Macounette (26 Avril 2005)

je suis au lit avec une grippe, une allergie un... que-sais-je.  purée, je n'ai jamais été aussi souvent malade que les derniers 12 mois  :sick:


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

:affraid: j'ai un chat qui rapporte les balles :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (26 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'y comprend rien aux filles,
> j'y comprends rien aux garcons,
> j'y comprends rien aux jeunes.


Normal, qui peut prétendre y comprendre quelque chose ?
Surtout que même si t'as commencé à avoir le début de l'impression d'en comprendre un(e), PAF il faut tout recommencer avec un(e) autre...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: j'ai un chat qui rapporte les balles :affraid:



mais, c'est un chien......


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

Hop me revoilà, ça me fait toujours autant d'effet ce film


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Normal, qui peut prétendre y comprendre quelque chose ?
> Surtout que même si t'as commencé à avoir le début de l'impression d'en comprendre un(e), PAF il faut tout recommencer avec un(e) autre...


 c'est bien le probléme, à la fin on melange tout.


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais, c'est un chien......



t'as dejà vu un chien qui aime le poisson


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> t'as dejà vu un chien qui aime le poisson



   il va finir par te bouffer.....


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2005)

Oh  un poisson


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'y comprend rien aux filles,
> j'y comprends rien aux garcons,
> j'y comprends rien aux jeunes.



C'est qu'il n'y a rien à comprendre : il faut les prendre comme ils sont.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'il n'y a rien à comprendre : il faut les prendre comme ils sont.


j'te vois venir toi


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'il n'y a rien à comprendre : il faut les prendre comme ils sont.


Par derrière avec du gravier ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Par derrière avec du gravier ?



En ce qui te concerne, ce n'est pas l'envie qui me manque... Comme dit Forrest : "Parfois, il n'y a pas assez de cailloux."


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'te vois venir toi



Sous cet angle, ça m'étonnerait. :love:


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui te concerne, ce n'est pas l'envie qui me manque... Comme dit Forrest : "Parfois, il n'y a pas assez de caillous."


On completera avec des Crevettes Bubba-Gump :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (26 Avril 2005)

Sur ce les amis, je vais me coucher et m'écouter l'album de Tool que je cherchais depuis 1 mois et que mon pere a trouvé et m'a acheté, 1h20 d'orgasme musical en perspective


@ deux mains, euh...
 @ demain


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'il n'y a rien à comprendre : il faut les prendre comme ils sont.


 c'est bien ça que j'ai du mal à capter   :d


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sous cet angle, ça m'étonnerait. :love:


 Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2005)

Allez bonne nuit.


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


 Tiens petit poisson, pour patienter


----------



## Franswa (26 Avril 2005)

c'est décidé je vais me coucher dans... bientot  :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2005)

Bonne nuit, et dis moi si tu as du 9'


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sous cet angle, ça m'étonnerait. :love:


après toutes ces nuits ne pas avoir remarqué les bout de miroir collés sur mes molets


----------



## Franswa (27 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit, et dis moi si tu as du 9'


 y a pas de prob! Je te tiens au courant


----------



## toys (27 Avril 2005)

je suis en train de faire des installe sur un win dib sa fait du bruit s'est une horreur


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

Salut à vous


----------



## semac (27 Avril 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde...

là je suis au boulot en me demandant ce que je fais là !! que je serai mieux en vacances... il faut vraiment que je me remette à jouer au loto !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

je vais lire quelques mp et puis aller mettre les dents sur un poulet / patates qui va
sortir bientot du four !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 



au fait a propos du four   j'ai reussi a le mettre a l'heure :
il y avait la "securité enfant" enclenchée
donc c'etait pas possible de le regler         


il m'a fallu 13 mois pour trouver cela


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

moi aussi, je vais aller me faire a manger......

bon, on a reussi a le faire fermer ce fil des raleurs.......


----------



## Macounette (27 Avril 2005)

bonjour De Bon liD. j'ai un gros rhuBe des foings. 
boDDe jourDée à Dous.


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

tu vas bien ma Princesse ? jamais je ne te rattraperai, avec toutes les fusées du monde, tu files toujours plus haut  et je vais encore raentir mes posts bientôt, je repasserai sans doute plus de temps dans les FT que le Bar  ouh... j'ai peur ! 


Bon app' à toutes et à tous, rien de prévu de mon côté... j'ai la dalle


----------



## toys (27 Avril 2005)

every body


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tu vas bien ma Princesse ? jamais je ne te rattraperai, avec toutes les fusées du monde, tu files toujours plus haut  et je vais encore raentir mes posts bientôt, je repasserai sans doute plus de temps dans les FT que le Bar  ouh... j'ai peur !




ben moi je file toujours plus haut pour retouver ma lune bien aimé   

sinon, toi, pour me rattrapper il faudrait que tu sort de mon armoire 
tu es mon amant attitré , t'as pas besoin d'attendre ton tour  la dedans


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2005)

Tain c'est romantique ici :rateau:
Bonjout tout le monde !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tain c'est romantique ici :rateau:
> Bonjout tout le monde !



salut Pierrou  
ça manque un peu de gravier, non???


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2005)

ouais clair, ya plus de valeurs !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

que veux tu.....c'est toujours comme ça.......  
va falloir reprendre les choses en main......  


bon, la j'en ai marre, j'ai faim et j'ai choisi un repas bien long a cuire......


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2005)

Ah moi j'ai déjà fini


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, la j'en ai marre, j'ai faim et j'ai choisi un repas bien long a cuire......



pas l'endroit pour se plaindre, ici   



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, on a reussi a le faire fermer ce fil des raleurs.......



fallait y penser avant


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fallait y penser avant


Ouaip, tt à fait d'accord... d'ailleurs ce thread ci n'est pas mal non plus comme "vide intégral"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> PS: J'avais promis à PATOCHMAN, ce ramasseur d'olives lâcheur quand il se tire das ses
> verts paturages avé lé chêvres...
> 
> Rien que pout toi voilà !!



Génial!   :love: 
... Mais ces 2 jours, Je n'étais pas parti pour m'occuper des olives (On remet ça le WE du 8 mai). J'étais sur le tournage d'un court métrage, entre Figari et Porto Vecchio, censé se passer à Verdun, dans les tranchées et en plein hiver...  Assez surréaliste de voir un décor de tranchées reconstitué dans une plantation de chênes liège... Faut que je fasse une lessive, j'ai les fringues pourries à force de crapahuter de nuit dans la boue...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, tt à fait d'accord... d'ailleurs ce thread ci n'est pas mal non plus comme "vide intégral"



une modération non seulement de quantité, mais de qualité également...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Génial!   :love:
> ... Mais ces 2 jours, Je n'étais pas parti pour m'occuper des olives (On remet ça le WE du 8 mai). J'étais sur le tournage d'un court métrage, entre Figari et Porto Vecchio, censé se passer à Verdun, dans les tranchées et en plein hiver...  Assez surréaliste de voir un décor de tranchées reconstitué dans une plantation de chênes liège... Faut que je fasse une lessive, j'ai les fringues pourries à force de crapahuter de nuit dans la boue...




pas tres clair tout cela    

tu t'occupes des olives tout en tournant un film dans des chenes et la boue ????     

a d'autre !!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas l'endroit pour se plaindre, ici
> ...
> fallait y penser avant



mais j'aimais bien me plaindre ici, moi....... 
et d'ailleurs, maintenant, je peux me re-plaindre ici, tranquille.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas tres clair tout cela
> 
> tu t'occupes des olives tout en tournant un film dans des chenes et la boue ????
> 
> a d'autre !!!!!



La maquilleuse était joliiiiiiiiiiiie :love:  :love:  :love: ... Ajaccienne, en plus  Vivement que je la recroise...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

Je suis de retour pour la sieste


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je suis de retour pour la sieste



tiens, moi j'y vais.......


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

Bonne sieste alors


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2005)

Moi je comate devant mon mac, ecouteurs sur les esgourdes et j'ai un orgasme musical en écoutant l'album que ma maman m'a acheté hier :love:


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

Robertav, tu es mon étoile filante ! et tel un satellite je te tourne autour sans relâche !


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2005)

Attention: Teo Est En Rut, Je Repete, Teo Est En Rut ! :d


----------



## macinside (27 Avril 2005)

la ? j'attend l'AppleCare au téléphone :rateau:

_this is now ...

veuillez patienter, l'un de nos représentants va nous répondre dans les meilleurs délais 

_


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2005)

mmm bon voici une question qui n'est pas flood car vraiment en quete de reponse car la je ne sais plus quoi penser sur ce sujet ...: qu'est ce qui est flood et qu'est ce qui ne l'est pas? 
qui peut parler au bar ? de quoi? comment faire pour s'y retrouver?   :rose: 

merci de ne pas considérer cela comme de la provoc mais vraiment comme un questionnement tout à fait serieux...


----------



## macinside (27 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? j'attend l'AppleCare au téléphone :rateau:
> 
> _this is now ...
> 
> ...



bon, je les ai eu en 12 minutes :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

Là je viens de me réveiller et je pue de la gueule


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de me réveiller et je pue de la gueule



 on s'en fout, on a pas l'odeur......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de me réveiller



*Stook, t'as trouvé un sérieux concurrent là...*


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Avril 2005)

C'est la fete, Tiger dans 2 jours :love: *exitation*


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Stook, t'as trouvé un sérieux concurrent là...*



je doit avouer qu'il fait fort, tres fort.....mais j'aurai le dernier mot...  

hé, j'avais pas vu, je boule a trois......


----------



## macinside (27 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est la fete, Tiger dans 2 jours :love: *exitation*




tout les revendeurs l'on en stock  (sauf les fnac qui seront livré a la dernière minutes  )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je doit avouer qu'il fait fort, tres fort.....mais j'aurai le dernier mot...
> 
> hé, j'avais pas vu, je boule a trois......



Unissons nous


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Unissons nous



   et dormons toute la journée.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout les revendeurs l'on en stock  (sauf les fnac qui seront livré a la dernière minutes  )


 Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai envie de dire "bien fait" tralalaire :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Unissons nous





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> et dormons toute la journée.....



*Oui mais ne nous faites pas de petits... (!!!)*


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui mais ne nous faites pas de petits... (!!!)*



non, mais ça va pas, tu imagines les flooders, personne ne les arreterait........
et le reste de la journée a dormir......






  




ps: la premiere citation est de Cor.....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

Au moins ils ne nous ennuieraient pas et puis la descendance serait assuré pour le G20


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Au moins ils ne nous ennuieraient pas et puis la descendance serait assuré pour le G20



pour la descendance, avec des enfant qui ne font que flooder, dormir et boire, je suis pas convaincu.....
à moins qu'il rencontrent les enfants de Maiwen et robertav..... 
alors là, on tiens jusqu'au G705.....et le super systeme d'explopitation merou 2.0....(oui, il n'y aura plus de mammifére d'ici là......)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

sur je vais me faire une petite partie d'xbox, à+.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> sur je vais me faire une petite partie d'xbox, à+.



Mais c'est du M$ ça.........

(un nouvel avatar?....sympa  )


----------



## Avril-VII (27 Avril 2005)

Moi je me suis fait un sonic et un aladin sur la vieille Sega Megadrive.

Au fait, je stressais pour mon brevet, en fait c'est complètement con de réviser alors qu'on a déjà des points en trop. Hé, au fait, si j'ai des points en trop, je l'ai ou pas ?

:mouais:


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

Apéro time... ensuite Fish Chowder miam miam...


----------



## Grug (27 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Apéro time... ensuite Fish Chowder miam miam...


 assasin :affraid:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2005)

bon bin   .. sinon, pourquoi "est ce bien fait " pour la fnac de ne pas les avoir en stock ?


----------



## macmarco (27 Avril 2005)

Hier, j'ai regardé le beau film de et avec Ed Harris sur Jackson Pollock...   :love:

Et là, tout à l'heure, par hasard, je tombe sur _*ça*_ !  :affraid: :sick: :rateau: :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bon bin   .. sinon, pourquoi "est ce bien fait " pour la fnac de ne pas les avoir en stock ?



Le bruit court qu'ils arrêtent le Mac


----------



## Franswa (27 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hier, j'ai regardé le beau film de et avec Ed Harris sur Jackson Pollock...   :love:
> 
> Et là, tout à l'heure, par hasard, je tombe sur _*ça*_ !  :affraid: :sick: :rateau: :hein:


 Exellent !!! Tu sais que j'ai fait une peinture de 1m80 par 2m50 de large toute la journée ?  
Dès que j'ai des photos je les mettrais en ligne :love:


----------



## macmarco (27 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Exellent !!! Tu sais que j'ai fait une peinture de 1m80 par 2m50 de large toute la journée ?
> Dès que j'ai des photos je les mettrais en ligne :love:



Préviens-moi quand ce sera fait !


----------



## Franswa (27 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Préviens-moi quand ce sera fait !


 Normalement, ce sera fait demain  Je prend mon appareil numérique


----------



## macmarco (27 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, ce sera fait demain  Je prend mon appareil numérique





Cool !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

Je viens de commander une housse tucano :love:


----------



## Franswa (27 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Cool !


 Ma peinture est une image Typographique...
Comment a t elle été conçue ? 

Explication : 
Tout d'abord, nous avons fait des groupes de deux pour pouvoir faire un sketche de deux minutes chacun à partir d'une image différente pour chaque groupe. Pendant, qu'un groupe passe le reste des personnes notent les mots qu'il trouve important pour résumer le sketche.
Deuxième étape, nous allons chercher des typographies un peu partout dans la rue (ville de Nantes).
Troisième étape, on choisi un mot dans les listes qui ont été faite par ceux qui nous ont observé pendant notre sketche.
Quatrième étape et dernière étape, on utilise les typo trouvés dans l'étape deux pour faire une image typographique avec le mot choisi dans la troisième étape.


PS : le mot que j'ai choisi dans les listes est "Marmotte" :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de commander une housse tucano :love:



Cor, ton avatar a rétréci au lavage


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de commander une housse tucano :love:



Et moi, je viens de ne pas commander un nouvel iBook


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je viens de ne pas commander un nouvel iBook




Pareil pour une tour bipro...


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> assasin :affraid:




oui mais c'est si bon   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

Ah !!!!!!

Voilà un thread d'excellente qualité !!!!

De toute façon s'il était sans interet pour l'élite di mierda, il aurait été fermé par Finn...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah !!!!!!
> 
> Voilà un thread d'excellente qualité !!!!
> 
> De toute façon s'il était sans interet pour l'élite di mierda, il aurait été fermé par Finn...




  
tu es en forme aujourd'hui Sonny......  

bon, je vais regarder un woody allen...


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2005)

Me voilà, je reviens d'une soirée en ville 
ça va les macgéens?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu es en forme aujourd'hui Sonny......
> 
> bon, je vais regarder un woody allen...



Tu fais bien, mais ici c'est drole aussi..


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais bien, mais ici c'est drole aussi..



tu as raison et de plus, il est tout pourri ce Woody.......


----------



## Pierrou (27 Avril 2005)

Bon ben moi je vais me coucher, @ demain les amis 
:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi je vais me coucher, @ demain les amis
> :sleep:



bonne nuit....
a bientot ....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

ben alors, bien passé la journée ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors, bien passé la journée ?



oui, on rigole bien, d'ailleurs, tu n'es pas dans le bon fil....


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, on rigole bien, d'ailleurs, tu n'es pas dans le bon fil....




ce fil etant fermé, je ne vais pas tarder......


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ce fil etant fermé, je ne vais pas tarder......




okiiiii , j'ai compris pouquoi j'ai pas pu repondre.....
moi je croyais que j'avais eu le bug de minuit et je suis partie me coucher


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour




dis donc toi, tu as retrici au lavage  ????       :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis donc toi, tu as retrici au lavage  ????       :love:



 tout le monde !

Non roberav, il à juste pris un peu de recul !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2005)

Hier, *un moment d'égarement*, je prend l'automobile pour me déplacer dans ma metropolis gardoise et là autre *moment d'égarement* je met la radio sur france information et là j'entend qu'il y a à nouveau des problèmes au sein d'un grand groupuscule de distribution français pour lequel je travaille au sujet des négociations salariales annuelles.
De retour chez moi, je *m'égare à nouveau* en cédant à la grande mascarade du JT de 20 t'heures et j'entend tout pareil la même choszZse avec des images de gens pas contents en plus.

Là, je téléphone à un pote du boulot pour savoir ce qu'il se passe et il me répond qu'il prend l'apéro sur le parking de la boîte (...)  :rateau: 

Déjà *complètement égaré *depuis la veille, je vais faire un tour sur diverszZs quotidiens en ligne ce matin et découvre que bcp de titres en parlent effectivement sur qq lignes.


Alors voilà, au delà de *ma joie débordante d'être en congés payés*,je me rend compte que *j'ai vachement bien fait de les avoir pris à ce moment ces congés* et que ça fait de moi en quelque sorte un gréviste payé.  



_vivement lundi que j'aille manger des grillades et prendre l'apéro devant le portail !_


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Hier, *un moment d'égarement*, je prend l'automobile pour me déplacer dans ma metropolis gardoise et là autre *moment d'égarement* je met la radio sur france information et là j'entend qu'il y a à nouveau des problèmes au sein d'un grand groupuscule de distribution français pour lequel je travaille au sujet des négociations salariales annuelles.
> De retour chez moi, je *m'égare à nouveau* en cédant à la grande mascarade du JT de 20 t'heures et j'entend tout pareil la même choszZse avec des images de gens pas contents en plus.
> 
> Là, je téléphone à un pote du boulot pour savoir ce qu'il se passe et il me répond qu'il prend l'apéro sur le parking de la boîte (...)  :rateau:
> ...



Te v'la arrivé au carrefour de ta vie professionnelle, va falloir te décider


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> que ça fait de moi en quelque sorte un gréviste payé.



........mais c'est n'importe quoi, je croyais qu'il n'y avait que moi qui avait droit a ça ici....
je suis déçu....mais déçu..... :sick: 
par en brioche chez roufrouf............


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

Hop ! 
Salut à tous !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> okiiiii , j'ai compris pouquoi j'ai pas pu repondre.....
> moi je croyais que j'avais eu le bug de minuit et je suis partie me coucher



 , c'est dommage, tu as raté un grand moment de flood, d'anthologie......
on a bien rigolé.....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

un apero avant de passer au dejeuner ?


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

Je viens de me lever moi


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2005)

12:09, coffee time
Cet après-midi, départ en week-end prolongé hors Paris, (incroyable !), vivement les bords de Seine, à la frontière avec la Normandie. Ah... la famille et les amis... :love:

Je sens que ça va être ballade, lecture, bonne bouffe, bonnes bouteilles tout les jours pendant 4 jours ! 

Et lundi... je commence ma formation en multimédia et webdesign, ça va être rude, macgé sous le boisseau pour quelques mois, je vais moins vous embêter ces prochaines semaines  mais je viendrai le soir 
Avec un peu de chances, je pourrai me connecter direct sur mon ordi sous windoze  ... en plus même pas mal, je le prend comme une expérience enrichissante   
Au moins je saurai de quoi je parle, en bien ou en mal !


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

Attention au retro switch Teo


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que ça va être ballade, lecture, bonne bouffe, bonnes bouteilles tout les jours pendant 4 jours !



*Rassure-nous friendly boy, tu pars avec ton ordi hein ?*


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2005)

petit glandouille matinal avant de faire une formation mao que du bon


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Bon je vais siester


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

je sais on est dans le bar mais de t façon je ne sais pas où pourrait poster cela:

*où se trouve le logiciel pour imprimer l'etiquette a coller sur un dvd ? *


(cela serait plus sympas que d'ecrire sur le dvd "souvenir italie 2004")


merciiiiiiiiiiiiii :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sais on est dans le bar mais de t façon je ne sais pas où pourrait poster cela:
> 
> *où se trouve le logiciel pour imprimer l'etiquette a coller sur un dvd ? *
> 
> ...




faut acheter une centreuse avec si non tu claquer ton dvd quand l'étiquette est mal centré sa désentre le poids et ça casse les lecteur avec les vibration .


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2005)

... un bon coup de stylo moi je dis..


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sais on est dans le bar mais de t façon je ne sais pas où pourrait poster cela:
> 
> *où se trouve le logiciel pour imprimer l'etiquette a coller sur un dvd ? *
> 
> ...



tu possedes Toast titanium 6......?
je pense pas, sinon tu poserais pas la question......


----------



## Grug (28 Avril 2005)

Bon, aujourd'hui je me mets à Flash...

ou demain peut etre


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

[mode=Globalcut]

Ho!...un poisson...

[/mode]


 Grug......


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

Moi je vais au ciné voir " de battre mon coeur s'est arreté" avec R Duris
@ peluche les aminches


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu possedes Toast titanium 6......?
> je pense pas, sinon tu poserais pas la question......




dans  les differents logiciel de traitement de texte il y a l'option
"etiquettes".......le probleme est que il y a des centaines de formats et je connais pas le mien , je ne trouve plus la reference de mes etiquettes  :rose:


----------



## sylko (28 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon, aujourd'hui je me mets à Flash...
> 
> ou demain peut etre


 
Attends que la version adobisée soit dispo!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Attends que la version adobisée soit dispo!


 hmm mouais, en espérant que ce ne soit pas une version "daubisée"...


----------



## sylko (28 Avril 2005)

J'attends ma boîte de Tiger...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Fais gaffe en l'ouvrant


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

pffffff........Dreamweaver, ne m'a jamais autant fatigué.......
bon, j'y retourne.....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Fais une sieste


----------



## Macounette (28 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'attends ma boîte de Tiger...


et moi l'iTMS suisse...  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Fais une sieste


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

et moi j'ai reussi a mettre a la porte bioman et fiston   

un peu de calme sa fait du bien !!!!!


----------



## Babouel (28 Avril 2005)

*BIJOURRE TOUL'MONDE  

Mais on ne parle pratiquement plus que du " Félin "...



*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et moi l'iTMS suisse...  :love:



Mais tu viens en Belgique


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *BIJOURRE TOUL'MONDE
> 
> Mais on ne parle pratiquement plus que du " Félin "...
> 
> ...



Salut mon copain


----------



## Babouel (28 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Salut mon copain



Salut toi !! .

J'ai cru un moment que tu hibernais...

"... et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier alu... !! "

Le petit Babouel se décontracte quelques instants avant de re re re rebosser 

.... tout en sirotant une petite Sangria préparée par mes soins, huummmm, bien Bonne !!


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

Salut les amis, 
je reviens du cinoche


----------



## Macounette (28 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu viens en Belgique


yep mais j'y suis pas encore.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

moi je regarde ma poubelle se vidanger lentement, tres lentement....
3900 element encore a virer, je suis sceptique   
est que mon ordi marchera encore une fois tout vidé ????


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

bon, je vous souhaite une bonne soirée, j'ai un annif ce soir.......alors, bonne soirée a vous....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> yep mais j'y suis pas encore.


Tu vas habiter où ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut les amis,
> je reviens du cinoche


 t'as été voir quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

De battre mon coeur s'est arrëté


----------



## Babouel (28 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut les amis,
> je reviens du cinoche



Salut l'homme qui a passé son casque du Dimanche au Polish et qu'y brille presque comme mon
mon crâne, hé hé !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Salut l'homme qui a passé son casque du Dimanche au Polish et qu'y brille presque comme mon
> mon crâne, hé hé !!



Holla ; hombre  Salute a te, amicu


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

je me marre !!!!!!!      

fifille en ligne sur msn avec une cop's italienne
elle ne tape pas sur son clavier, elle hurle a traver son micro      

elle qui est si secrete .....ce soir j'ai de quoi amuser la famille pendant le diner   





ps : ma poubelle travaille encore : 1860 element a supprimer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me marre !!!!!!!
> 
> fifille en ligne sur msn avec une cop's italienne
> elle ne tape pas sur son clavier, elle hurle a traver son micro



... Tu t'es toujours pas renseignée pour un petit couvent sympa et très isolé


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Tu t'es toujours pas renseignée pour un petit couvent sympa et très isolé




chez toi, dans ton mas perdu dans les oliviers ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chez toi, dans ton mas perdu dans les oliviers ?



Hmmmmm? ... Faudra que tu baillonne très fortement la chose avant de la pousser dans l'avion, alors :mouais:...


----------



## Babouel (28 Avril 2005)

*Désolé les potos !!!

*Ami très cher vient d'arriver...

Salut Patoche
Salut Roberta
Poignée de sable à Pierrou...

Oh, ça va !!

Je vous *AIME* quand même, peut être @ plus:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmm? ... Faudra que tu baillonne très fortement la chose avant de la pousser dans l'avion, alors :mouais:...




je comprends que depuis que tu as vu sa tete    

mais c'est moi qui vient, pas elle !!!!!!     



tu as deja devalisé la pharmacie en boulle quies* ?????  






* desolé  :rose: ce mot j'arrive vraiment pas a l'ecrire comme il faut  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> je vous AIME quand même, peut être @ plus:love::love::love:





encore une sangria avant de passer a table ?   

     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> "... et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier alu... !! "






 
J'ai l'impression d'écouter Radio Londres en 1943


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est moi qui vient, pas elle !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> tu as deja devalisé la pharmacie en boulle quies* ?????



Pas besoin ; car ici, j'ai déjà :
- Ma mère
- Ma grand mère
- Mes deux tantes
- Ma cousine
- Ma belle soeur
- Ma nièce
- La fille de ma cousine
Et elles ont de nombreuses amies... Autant dire qu'à force, j'ai de la corne sur les tympans. Je ne crains plus rien... Comme tous les rares mâles de la famille


----------



## Grug (28 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin ; car ici, j'ai déjà :
> - Ma mère
> - Ma grand mère
> - Mes deux tantes
> ...


  
comme quoi, des fois on est content d'etre pinsoute


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin ; car ici, j'ai déjà :
> - Ma mère- Ma grand mère- Mes deux tantes- Ma cousine- Ma belle soeur- Ma nièce
> - La fille de ma cousine
> Et elles ont de nombreuses amies... Autant dire qu'à force, j'ai de la corne sur les tympans. Je ne crains plus rien... Comme tous les rares mâles de la famille





encore une fois tu ne penses que a toi !!!!!    egoiste !!!! :mouais: 

je parlais de boulle quies pour moi !!!   et aussi d'un cabanon preparé avec soin pour moi* 



* adsl et ordi ecran 30" bien sur   


ps : bizouzzzzz a la memé  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Avril 2005)

Une bonne claquasse ouais...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin ; car ici, j'ai déjà  trois générations de Patochman dans une seule maison.
> 
> Et elles ont de nombreuses amies... Autant dire qu'à force, j'ai de la corne sur les tympans. Je ne crains plus rien... Comme tous les rares mâles de la famille



*Eh oui, nous sommes en Corse*      

_Nan, Patoch, laisse le couteau dans ta poche, j'déconne  :love: _


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne claquasse ouais...




toi remonte le futal
vas dans la cuisine et commence le diner !!!!!!!!    



EDIT : pas de viande stp !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2005)

- - - - -


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi remonte le futal
> vas dans la cuisine et commence le diner !!!!!!!!
> EDIT : pas de viande stp !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



*tu ne donnerais pas de viande à un fauve ! ? ! ? !*


----------



## Grug (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi remonte le futal
> vas dans la cuisine et commence le diner !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore une fois tu ne penses que a toi !!!!!    egoiste !!!! :mouais:
> 
> je parlais de boulle quies pour moi !!!   et aussi d'un cabanon preparé avec soin pour moi*
> 
> ...



... 'Tain! Tu leur donne la main et elles te prennent la tête!


----------



## miosis (28 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Salut l'homme qui a passé son casque du Dimanche au Polish et qu'y brille presque comme mon
> mon crâne, hé hé !!


Un p'tit salut   à mon très chère ami Babouel, avant de partir au boulot   

et pis salut à tous les autres aussi       etc ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> et pis salut à tous les autres aussi       etc ...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi remonte le futal
> vas dans la cuisine et commence le diner !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Tu mangeras ce qu'il y a !!

Ce soir linguine aux aubergines.


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

burp  
Re-bonjour ! 

tain ya la chouette de l'île de Ré à la télé


----------



## Franswa (28 Avril 2005)

Voilà une parti du workshop que j'ai eu cette semaine avec Stephen RAW http://doofy1.free.fr/workshop

Explication pour le mot "marmotte" :love: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3155550&postcount=3069


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sais on est dans le bar mais de t façon je ne sais pas où pourrait poster cela:
> 
> *où se trouve le logiciel pour imprimer l'etiquette a coller sur un dvd ? *
> 
> ...



Il y a RE ArtWork, fourni avec Toast titanium


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

alors la !!!!!!!!!       

on me sonne, on me dit
"il y a une petite fille , c'est a vous? "

je descends, une petite africaine (2 ans maxi )  tout sale a eté retrouvé par une passante devant mon entrée

on a applé la police, on a emeuté la motié du quartier.....

personne ne  la connaissait.....

la plupart en situation irreguliere n'ouvrent pas la porte a la police.......

puis le flic tire des petit caillots sur une fenetre avec une lumiere (pas de sonnette)
un mec  s'affiche , on demande s'il connait la fillette et il dis 

"je sais pas "......ils l'obligent a descendre  et il reconnait sa fille 


 sois disant la petite c'est barré toute seule et il s'en est pas aperçu vu qu'il a 6 enfants !!!!!......
le probleme est que la petite n'as pas  put pas ouvrir ce grand et lourd portail en fer !!!

je suis monté chez moi , en bas la police il y est encore et ça "discute" ferme


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

La vache, ça c'est très fort quand meme


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

J'ai fini de manger et je vais peut-être regarder Jeanne D'Arc


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... 'Tain! Tu leur donne la main et elles te prennent la tête!



Ça, elles savent très bien le faire même (surtout ?) si on leur donne rien !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> je vais peut-être regarder Jeanne D'Arc



écoutes bien, surtout


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors la !!!!!!!!!
> 
> on me sonne, on me dit
> "il y a une petite fille , c'est a vous? "
> ...



Hé bé...


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

c'est dingue ça


----------



## Babouel (28 Avril 2005)

*C'est Fou, Edmée, c'est fou !!

Alors là, y m'épate! Y m'épate !! 
*


----------



## Franswa (28 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est dingue ça


 Pourquoi tu répètes deux fois la même chose ?


----------



## Babouel (28 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu répètes deux fois la même chose ?




... Dédoublement de la personnalité...    

C'est courant chez les superHéros, y mangent trop Épicé... !:rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une parti du workshop que j'ai eu cette semaine avec Stephen RAW http://doofy1.free.fr/workshop
> 
> Explication pour le mot "marmotte" :love: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3155550&postcount=3069


 Ah, c'est ça que tu fais toute la journée  

Euh   tu connais pas *Galerie* ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est ça que tu fais toute la journée
> 
> Euh   tu connais pas *Galerie* ?


 Ouais mais je peux pas mettre mes petites vidéos 


PS : J'ai de la chance de pouvoir faire ça !!! C'est exeptionel !!! Normalement, la plupart du temps c'est plus création d'identité visuelle, de logo, de pochette cd dvd, mise en page, illustration etc... Donc là, j'en profite pour me lacher et ça fait du bien


----------



## Franswa (28 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> ... Dédoublement de la personnalité...
> 
> C'est courant chez les superHéros, y mangent trop Épicé... !:rateau:


 Franchement Babouel, pourquoi t'as pas fait comique ? :love:


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2005)

Va savoir, il aurait pu, mais comique avec le crâne rasé ya déjà Bosso et Canteloup, alors il s'est dit je vais faire acteur porno spécialiste du Headfucking et comique amateur  ( il fait rire les actrices entre deux prises )


----------



## Franswa (28 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Va savoir, il aurait pu, mais comique avec le crâne rasé ya déjà Bosso et Canteloup, alors il s'est dit je vais faire acteur porno spécialiste du Headfucking et comique amateur  ( il fait rire les actrices entre deux prises )


 headfucking :mouais: Outchhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!! Je pense en fait, que vous feriez bien un bon duo comique


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Franchement Babouel, pourquoi t'as pas fait comique ? :love:



Parce qu'il l'est déjà


----------



## Franswa (28 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il l'est déjà


 j'ai oublié le mot "professionel" alors


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Va savoir, il aurait pu, mais comique avec le crâne rasé ya déjà Bosso et Canteloup, alors il s'est dit je vais faire acteur porno spécialiste du Headfucking et comique amateur  ( il fait rire les actrices entre deux prises )




 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

de retour apres un dvd où il y avait le mec de matrix
avec de l'ydrogene, la cia, l'fbi, et bommmmm bing bang


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu mangeras ce qu'il y a !!
> 
> Ce soir linguine aux aubergines.





enfin de compte j'ai rien mangé (enfin presque)
une pomme et zuuuu suis allée voir le dvd


----------



## Franswa (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de retour apres un dvd où il y avait le mec de matrix
> avec de l'ydrogene, la cia, l'fbi, et bommmmm bing bang


 c'était quoi le nom du film ?  Pour voir si c'est réellement une daube


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> enfin de compte j'ai rien mangé (enfin presque)



Fais attention de ne pas trop te laisser dépérir...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'était quoi le nom du film ?  Pour voir si c'est réellement une daube




"pursuite"......je reviens , j'en vais en voir un'autre


----------



## Franswa (28 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Fais attention de ne pas trop te laisser dépérir...


 Ouais je suis d'accord avec le patochman  
C'est pas bien !!! Qu'est ce qu'elle va dire maman ? :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> "pursuite"......je reviens , j'en vais en voir un'autre


 Tu les as où tout tes dvd ?  gratuit ? :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2005)

C'est dingue cet attrait pour la boite à conneries


----------



## Franswa (28 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue cet attrait pour la boite à conneries


 T'as une technique pour mettre des vidéos avec "galerie" ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu les as où tout tes dvd ?  gratuit ? :mouais:


 
 100 DVD (de merde) à 99 euros


----------



## Franswa (28 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 100 DVD (de merde) à 99 euros


 Apparement, ils sont tous déjà vendu


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as une technique pour mettre des vidéos avec "galerie" ?


 Non 

mais en haut tu peux rajouter un lien, t'as qu'a faire un autre dossier accessible par ce lien comme par exemple
>>>mes jolies vidéos sont ici<<<

Enfin je te disais ça juste parceque les images de plus de 2 Mo c'est un peux lourd


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 100 DVD (de merde) à 99 euros



Pas réussi à ouvrir ton lien.... Mais il me semble que Cdiscount propose (ou proposait) le même genre de pack... Que des bonnes daubes dorées à l'or fin...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Apparement, ils sont tous déjà vendu



Il reste des films de boules :rose:


----------



## Franswa (28 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non
> 
> mais en haut tu peux rajouter un lien, t'as qu'a faire un autre dossier accessible par ce lien comme par exemple
> >>>mes jolies vidéos sont ici<<<
> ...


 Ouais, c'est chiant les grosses images  mais je voulais qu'on voit que mon travail est énorme (dans le sens où c'est très grand... 1m50 de haut et 2m50 de large pour la marmotte et pas dans le sens où je me la pète )


----------



## Franswa (28 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il reste des films de boules :rose:


 Exellent


----------



## Franswa (28 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non
> 
> mais en haut tu peux rajouter un lien, t'as qu'a faire un autre dossier accessible par ce lien comme par exemple
> >>>mes jolies vidéos sont ici<<<
> ...


 Merci  c'est beaucoup plus agréable comme ça  http://doofy1.free.fr/workshop
Je réactualiserai surement demain, j'aurais les boulots de tout le monde :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

Je vais dormir a+


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

pffffffffffff       


je vous ai deja dit que bioman a une grande famille
 d'où la quantité immense des films qui circulant ente nous 
sans compter que bioman aussi en achete pas mal
mais il prefere le jeux video       




bonne nuit , dans 6h le reveil sonne.......dur dur


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Salut


----------



## Franswa (29 Avril 2005)

Bonjour  C'est reparti pour une journée  Vernissage à 12h00 :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2005)

fais nous de belles photos


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour  C'est reparti pour une journée  Vernissage à 12h00 :love:



Gaffe Franswa, un vernissage à midi, ouch, ça peut faire mal


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

comme prevu , la journée va etre......ensommeillé !!!!!!!!


----------



## Macounette (29 Avril 2005)

là j'essaie de sortir de ma torpeur, prendre un café, et surfer sur le net à la recherche d'endroits où faire réparer mon iPod qui m'a claqué entre les doigts la nuit dernière. 
Je n'en veux pas d'autre. :rose:


----------



## N°6 (29 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en veux pas d'autre. :rose:



  C'est vrai, on s'attache, mine de rien, et puis un jour...  :rateau: 

Allez, c'est pas si grave...


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

*BIJOURRE les filles et les garçons !!*!  

Bonjour la *France* et les *Franswa* ! :bebe:

Bonjour *Lyon* et tes cieux ensoleillés ! :style:

Je suis allé à la poste de bon matin.

... Y'en a qui vont êt'contents...

La journée s'annonce ma foi bonne et ce SOIR:

Apéro d'anniversaire ( pas le mien ) avec la bonne sangria du " Père Babouel "

qui macère depuis hier après-midi.  

... Me saoulerai pas, promis...  enfin, quand-même un p'tit peu.. :sick::sick:

*" Bonne journée à tous " !!*


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Avril 2005)

J'ai mon portable qui fait grésiller mes enceintes depuis 10 minutes, je sais pas ce qu'il nous prépare :sick: J'ai passé de bonnes vacances, il fait beau chez moi et je n'ai plus envie de réviser, donc je m'arrete...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

tout le monde, 

alors Avril, tu vas bien.....tu t'es remis de ton fil.....les raleurs 5..... 
hop, boulage matinal......


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Avril 2005)

Oui, je vais bien, en tant que nioub j'ai eu pour la première fois affaire à la rage de la modération et la rage des anciens :rateau:
Ya une première fois à tout !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je vais bien, en tant que nioub j'ai eu pour la première fois affaire à la rage de la modération et la rage des anciens :rateau:
> Ya une première fois à tout !



oui, une sorte de bizutage.... 

bon, il arrive ce tigre ou quoi.....n'ai marre de l'attendre.....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

encore un dejeuner a manger avec ...   .....

viande , viande et encore viande  :hein: mais cette fois sera avec pates portugaises     




je refile mon assiette avec mon coeur a qui en veut


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu pour la première fois affaire à la rage de la modération et la rage des anciens.....




t'inquiete, c'est rien comparé a la rage des dents


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore un dejeuner a manger avec ...   .....
> 
> viande , viande et encore viande  :hein: mais cette fois sera avec pates portugaises
> 
> ...



Ahhh, non.
Moi des trucs avec des poils dedans, ça va pas le faire...

... T'as qu'à les refiler à des p'tits vieux qu'ont plus d'chaillottes...

Je me sens une âme de poète aujourd'hui, si ce n'est de Pouet !!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh, non.
> Moi des trucs avec des poils dedans, ça va pas le faire...





meuhhhhh non     

pas des poil s, juste des morceaux de boef degraissé


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je vais bien, en tant que nioub j'ai eu pour la première fois affaire à la rage de la modération et la rage des anciens :rateau:
> Ya une première fois à tout !



Oh ben, si t'as croisé *Pierrou* et *Patochman*...


... Z'ont pas du t'expliquer les règles du jeu....

Par contre, t'as vu, j'ai encore rien dit, moi...?


... en fait vaut mieux... attends je remets mon dentier, j'arrive pas à écrire comme il faut !

Ah, ça y est, je disais donc, j'ai encore rien dit...


*" BIENVENUUUEEEE  THE NIOUBMAN "* :affraid: :casse:


----------



## Pierrou (29 Avril 2005)

SALUT !!!!  
Hop ! mes vieux sont partis pour deux jours, tout seul à la maison ( bon ma soeur est là mais elle se barre alors :rateau: ) 
Bonne journée à tous :love:


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

Comment va* " l'homme qui valait 3 milliards "*   ...  et quelques boulons?


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> SALUT !!!!
> Hop ! mes vieux sont partis pour deux jours, tout seul à la maison ( bon ma soeur est là mais elle se barre alors :rateau: )
> Bonne journée à tous :love:





:rateau: *T'as acheté des poivrons, alors ???* :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *" BIENVENUUUEEEE  THE NIOUBMAN "* :affraid: :casse:




    mais il est moins nioube que toi......


 le timbré chauve et salut Pierrou.......


----------



## Pierrou (29 Avril 2005)

Stook, Bab' " monsieur Capote", et les autes


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais il est moins nioube que toi......
> 
> 
> le timbré chauve et salut Pierrou.......



Oui mais j'aime bien FRIMER, moi !!!

... C'est tout ce qu'il me reste, vois-tu ?


*OHHhhh*, *Merde*, j'ai encore perdu mon dentier !!!

Va êt plein de sable maintenant....


... remarque ça va faire plaisir à Pierrou.
Je ne suis pas si inutile que je le pensais...

Bonjour Stook *" l'Homme au Mille compliments "* .


----------



## Pierrou (29 Avril 2005)

qui Parle De Dentier Plein De Sable Ici !!?????


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas si inutile que je le pensais...




tu connais quelqu'un utilie ici.....? :mouais:......


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Avril 2005)

Allez Hop, a table !
Et quand je reviendrai, je prie pour voir un store bouclé, en attente de MAJ.

Bon'ap !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Allez Hop, a table !
> Et quand je reviendrai, je prie pour voir un store bouclé, en attente de MAJ.



N'oublie pas de t'enduire d'eau bénite de Lourdes


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Allez Hop, a table !
> Et quand je reviendrai, je prie pour voir un store bouclé, en attente de MAJ.
> 
> Bon'ap !




Bon'ap....je vais faire comme toi......


----------



## Pierrou (29 Avril 2005)

Et de réciter tes 12500 Je vous salue Steve Jobs, et  Notre Steve


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Comment va* " l'homme qui valait 3 milliards "*   ...  et quelques boulons?




tu parles de bioman ?      

j'ai pas saisi avant !!!!  


ben, bioman a juste 6 vis, pas de boulons....
il fait la reeduc tt les jours et je crois bien qu'il a pris aussi un serieux coup sur la tete   

tout a l'heure il m'as dit : tiens,  tiger sort aujour'hui ( moi       ) , ça peut attendre le mois prochain ? je vais te l'offrir     


lui , un vrai pciste qui sait pour tiger   


je me demande si le mois prochain je vais pas profiter pour  me faire
offrir aussi isight !!!


----------



## Pierrou (29 Avril 2005)

Veinarde !


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> qui Parle De Dentier Plein De Sable Ici !!?????





*" P'est Moa pu sais  PAPAOUELLE "

Le mec fauve et fuper fympa....
*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *" P'est Moa pu sais  PAPAOUELLE "
> 
> Le mec fauve et fuper fympa....
> *






il est passé où le decodeur ?


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu connais quelqu'un utilie ici.....? :mouais:......




... à part moi, je vois pas!

Je regarde, je me retourne, non, je vois vraiment pas.

Mais guide-moi, toi qui sais...????
Toi qui connais tous les couloirs de ce forroume..!!


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de bioman ?
> 
> j'ai pas saisi avant !!!!
> 
> ...



T'façons y va êt jaloux de ce que je t'ai envoyé...  LÀ !!

*" Ah, ces Fenêtristes " in French " Ces Windowsiens " *


... et pis y'a aussi une tite surprise suppl pour ma Roberta...  Nananèreuu !!

Dis-lui bien " ma " Roberta, c'est une expression, hein ????

Sinon va m'foutre un coup de barre de fer avec son bras... !


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *" Ah, ces Fenêtristes " in French " Ces Windowsiens " *



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> ... et pis y'a aussi une tite surprise suppl pour ma Roberta...  Nananèreuu !!





dis.......je pourra ouvrir le paquet devant l'homme hyper  super ultra jaloux  ?  





ps : non , l'homme persiste et signe : mac c'est de la m...... 

mais je finira un jour pour le convaincre du contraire....
d'ailleur c'est pas mieux comme cela ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais finir par te sous-traiter des trucs, Grug !




dis , a part la dao t'as pas besoin d'autre?   

tu pourrait m'embaucher moi


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *" P'est Moa pu sais  PAPAOUELLE "
> 
> Le mec fauve et fuper fympa....
> *


 C'est pas fini de parler si fort ?


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

BONJOUR ROBERTO 

Bienvenue au *" Club "*! :casse: :affraid:

Moi j'étais plutôt dans un sous-marin, vois-tu, mais c'est bon...

... on refait surface un jour au l'autre...


... et les poissons, même qu'y m'ont pas bouffé d'abord, trop charogne le Babouel..

20 heures par jour, deux heures pour bouffer...

Y te reste quand-même deux heures pour dormir, réfléchir, te détendre un peu,
une petite partie de " ça va, ça vient ", tu gères peut-être mal tes loisirs???


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas fini de parler si fort ?





faut l'excuser   

tu vois , son prob est que sa pilosité pousse a l'interieur 
(defaut de fabrication ) donc les poils du  crane ne font pas surface
et etouffent ses tympans


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> faut l'excuser
> 
> tu vois , son prob est que sa pilosité pousse a l'interieur
> (defaut de fabrication ) donc les poils du  crane ne font pas surface
> et etouffent ses tympans




Très technique tout ça ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très technique tout ça ! :mouais:




mais non    

bois 4/5 verres de gin  et tu visualiseras tres bien l'affaire


----------



## Spyro (29 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai _heeeeu... besoin de rien d'autre, ça va aller !_


Pour peindre en rose elle est très forte je crois


----------



## miosis (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *" P'est Moa pu sais  PAPAOUELLE "
> 
> Le mec fauve et fuper fympa....
> *


je bossais de nuit j'ai pas beaucoup dormi, et voilà que je me fais réveiller par quelqu'un qui fait un ramdam *d'enfer !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pour peindre en rose elle est très forte je crois




rose bebé, framboise , rouge*.......
mais t'as pas fini de devoiler tout mes p'tit secrets ?????     

je ne te dira plus rien na !!!!!   



* mebles , cadres et portes......murs s'abstenir


----------



## toys (29 Avril 2005)

je rentre du taf et j'y repart mais a un autre s'estait juste un  de passage.

la travail s'est la santé trop en faire s'est s'usé


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

:mouais:  *HEIN ???*  :mouais: 

Qu'esse qu'elles disent les filles ?

D'aborre c'est pas les cheveux...

C'est les poils du nez qui remontent.

Système pileux Hypra développé chez le Babouel, ça *compense*... ! :affraid::affraid::affraid:

Tiens ! *Salut Myosotis à poil ras* !!  ça va-t-y mon Gars ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  *HEIN ???*  :mouais:
> 
> Qu'esse qu'elles disent les filles ?
> 
> ...



c'est une question de developpement hormonal, le poilu est frequemment chauve , ou du moins ce degarnit plus vite que le pas poilu......un joli paradoxe.....  

bon, je teste QT 7 pro.......ça a l'air pas mal.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  *HEIN ???*  :mouais:
> 
> Qu'esse qu'elles disent les filles ?
> 
> ...


 Arrete de crier, tu me donnes mal au crane 


Un peu de respect quoi, m****  :rateau:

:love:


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Arrete de crier, tu me donnes mal au crane
> 
> 
> Un peu de respect quoi, m****  :rateau:
> ...




























                                                                            :rose: ... bon d'accord !!! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est une question de developpement hormonal, le poilu est frequemment chauve



donc je me suis trompée   

il ne pousssent pas a l'interieur mais suivent la regle de la gravité   

sa tombe en haut et sa pousse en bas  :



2 solutions : :style: 

- marcher tete en bas  
- arracher en bas et coller en haut


----------



## Grug (29 Avril 2005)

:hosto: ouh ma tête :hosto:


----------



## miosis (29 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :hosto: ouh ma tête :hosto:




excellent ton avatar     :love:


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc je me suis trompée
> 
> il ne pousssent pas a l'interieur mais suivent la regle de la gravité
> 
> ...




Ben oui ! X'actement.

Et sous les pieds c'est bien pratique...

Comme ça quand j'suis content ( et c'est souvent ), comme Spiderman,
je peux grimper au mur...    ...  D'où l'expression !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

moi j'attends qu'on libere mon divan......
je tombe sur le clavier là , une sieste s'impose


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> je peux grimper au mur...    ...  D'où l'expression !!!




grimper comme un singe ? 
      :love:


----------



## miosis (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui ! X'actement.
> 
> Et sous les pieds c'est bien pratique...
> 
> ...



Ben v'la le retour du babouel    on fait que se croiser, moi j'men vais


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Avril 2005)

Allez zou, vu que je dosi retrouver un ami en ville à 17H , j'ai plus quà me mettre au boulot, car nous sommes vendredi et la rentrée c'est lundi.
Au programme de ces 2 heures de travail acharnées :
:mouais:

-Révision de maths.
-Lecture de mes cours d'histoire et de géo.
-Lecture ded eux trois trucs pour le francais.

Deux heures devraient amplement suffire


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> grimper comme un singe ?
> :love:



reste correcte, veux-tu ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Très technique tout ça ! :mouais:



nan: simplement anatomique


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> grimper comme un singe ?
> :love:






:rose:  :rose:  Oui.......        .....   tu as tout compris..... !!!!  :rose:  :rose:





PS: Pour les autres :

... ceci n'est pas un message à caractère sexuel, voire-même pornographique...


Oui, oui, oui, je sais aussi....                         ...   deux qui la tiennent !!!


Je le dis avant vous, comme ça c'est FAIT !!


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Ben v'la le retour du babouel    on fait que se croiser, moi j'men vais




N'oublie pas:


Je t'ai à L'Oeil....


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nan: simplement anatomique




  Ta sagesse et ta clairvoyance  
me trouent la fesse droite...​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Salut les copains


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc je me suis trompée
> 
> il ne pousssent pas a l'interieur mais suivent la regle de la gravité
> 
> sa tombe en haut et sa pousse en bas  :



Et ça ressort par où ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Je vais donc siester


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais donc siester



en voila une idée........


----------



## semac (29 Avril 2005)

RRRrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh !!!

pfffiiiiiiiiiiiiiou ça fait du bien, voilà c'est tout :mouais:


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais donc siester



Oh, non !!

Reste !



... je crois bien qu'il est parti... !


C'est important l'AMBIANCE !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

tiens, je me demandais a quoi servait l'option mode avancé sur la page de reponse a une discussion.....mais bon, je vois pas de difference.....


ps: crie moins fort ,Semac, tu viens de me reveiller.....


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2005)

selon le widget météo de tiger : super week-end en vue :love:


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> RRRrrrrr
> 
> pfffiiiiiiiiiiiiiou ça fait du bien, voilà c'est tout :mouais:




Di diou !!

  T'avais l'air d'être contrarié !  


ça va mieux ????​


----------



## macelene (29 Avril 2005)

just a  depuis mon bocal...      non je ne tourne pas en rond...  :style:


----------



## Pierrou (29 Avril 2005)

Je sais que c'est la sortie de Tiger aujourd'hui, mais de là à en rugir de plaisir à ce point :mouais:


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je me demandais a quoi servait l'option mode avancé sur la page de reponse a une discussion.....mais bon, je vois pas de difference.....
> 
> 
> ps: crie moins fort ,Semac, tu viens de me reveiller.....




Tableau de bord.
Modifier vos Options.

Rubrique : Options avancées, tu choisis :

Editeur WYSIWYG - Interface avancée et tu valides.

Ensuite pas besoin d'entrer de codes trucs et machins,
tout se fait comme avec un éditeur de textes...

Avec Safari, ça a pas l'air de marcher, mais avec Firefox,
ça le fait bien !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Tableau de bord.
> Modifier vos Options.
> 
> Rubrique : Options avancées, tu choisis :
> ...



sur Safari, c'est niet....
je vais essayer avec Omniweb et FF.....  

ok, sur omniweb, c'est pas mal du tout.....vraiment pas mal.......  
sur FF......, bah, je l'aime pas FF...... :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (29 Avril 2005)

Bon ben moi  je vais pas tarder à aller en ville ( mais avant je veux passer la barre des 1500 :rateau: question d'éthique )


----------



## Franswa (29 Avril 2005)

Là je viens de poster ici   :love:


----------



## macmarco (29 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de poster ici   :love:




Moi aussi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Avril 2005)

Une copine de suisse vient de me mailer ça....   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

je viens d'emerger (pas tt a fait mais je m'y applique) de la sieste     :love:  :love:


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une copine de suisse vient de me mailer ça....   :love:



 "  Salut homme  " 

De quel côté de cette ïle Barbaresque te trouves-tu...

Aahhhhh, tu peux me le dire je le répèterai pas..

Maïkeul, sois bon...?


... en plus t'es de profil comme les Egyptiens...
...tu caches le paysage !

​


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> selon le widget météo de tiger : super week-end en vue :love:


 Jusqu'a 26 degres ce week-end a Liege apparemment :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'a 26 degres ce week-end a Liege apparemment :love:





la ça dit jusqu'a 27 °c a liege  

lancement de tiger dans 39 minutes :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Retour de sieste sans rugissement de tiger


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une copine de suisse vient de me mailer ça....   :love:



je l'ai eu il y a 4 mois


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ça dit jusqu'a 27 °c a liege
> 
> lancement de tiger dans 39 minutes :love:




chez moi aussi !!!!!!!    vive l'alsace  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2005)

lancement de tiger dans  minutes :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

petits joueurs, il fait 31° ici......


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> petits joueurs, il fait 31° ici......



dans ton... ce devrait être 37° :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dans ton... ce devrait être 37° :rateau:



bouge pas, je verifie......


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Avril 2005)

C'est pas bientot fini ce chahut oui ? :rateau: ...

Nan mais on a le dos tourne 5 minutes et c'est le bocson total quand on revient :love:







dtc  37 degre ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

grrrrrr       

pas moyen d'ouvrire une new discussion , ni dans tiger ni ici au bar !!


----------



## rezba (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> grrrrrr
> 
> pas moyen d'ouvrire une new discussion , ni dans tiger ni ici au bar !!



Cool :style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> dtc  37 degre ?



37,5 exactement..... 
et 31 à Perpignan.....

@Robertav, c'est quoi ton probleme, pas moyen d'ouvrir une discu....?
tu utilises quoi, FF...?
parce que pour moi, pas de probleme....
mais si tu veux, je l'ouvre pour toi.....
tu me donnes le titre et hop, apres, tu y fais ce que tu veux....puisque tu peux repondre..


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> grrrrrr
> 
> pas moyen d'ouvrire une new discussion , ni dans tiger ni ici au bar !!





Mais siiiii !!

J'suis là *MOI

Mais bon, des fois, enfin, t'sais ben quoi ??
*​


----------



## rezba (29 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu me donnes le titre et hop, apres, tu y fais ce que tu veux....puisque tu peux repondre..



Pas la peine !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine !



Excellent......    
en plus, tu evites les flooders...parce qu'un fil supprimé et non fermé, c'est des post en moins il me semble........enfin, des post en moins, je veux dire que les post de ce fil sont decompté...?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

rezba !!!!!!!!     le prochain coup sera rouge !!!     


merciiiii stok , mais plus envie de recommencer la "causette" (coup vert des que je peux) ....
je suis sur safari et depuis hier depuis que j'ai viré + de 5000 elements (cache et plist ) ça deconne pas mal  

je voulais savoir si , pour le nuls comme moi , vu tous le prob que je lis sur tiger
ne serait plus judicieux d'attendre la maj pour reparer les bugs avant d'nstaller tiger


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Mais siiiii !!
> 
> J'suis là *MOI
> 
> ...




je dois savoir quoi ?


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je voulais savoir si , pour le nuls comme moi , vu tous le prob que je lis sur tiger
> ne serait plus judicieux d'attendre la maj pour reparer les bugs avant d'nstaller tiger




Je crois qu'il faut attendre la MaJ...
C'est plus sûr.
Enfin, ce que j'en dis....


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je dois savoir quoi ?




Oh, c'est juste pour le cas où quand j'déraille.

Après y dit même que des conneries le Bab, et j'ai encore pas attaqué l'apéro.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Excellent......
> en plus, tu evites les flooders...parce qu'un fil supprimé et non fermé, c'est des post en moins il me semble........enfin, des post en moins, je veux dire que les post de ce fil sont decompté...?




t'arrete toi de dire amen a tous ces colorés ??????


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rezba !!!!!!!!     le prochain coup sera rouge !!!
> 
> 
> merciiiii stok , mais plus envie de recommencer la "causette" (coup vert des que je peux) ....
> ...



dommage......

attends si tu doutes....mais normalement, pas de probleme.....  
par contre jeter trop de plist, c'est pas forcement bien........


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> "  Salut homme  "
> 
> De quel côté de cette ïle Barbaresque te trouves-tu...
> 
> ...



... Côte Ouest... ben, Ajaccio, quoi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'arrete toi de dire amen a tous ces colorés ??????



mais non, c'est juste que je trouve l'idée pas mal, imagine un flood-o-fil mais qui ne donne pas de post en plus.....funky, non?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2005)

Robertav ?! Reviens ici, j'ai demandé à ce que l'autre soit fermé   D'ailleurs c'est fait


----------



## Babouel (29 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Côte Ouest... ben, Ajaccio, quoi...




*Oh P....N !!*

à chaque fois que t'arrives faut qu'je parte...

Y va se raser le Bab et se faire " Bo "....

Apéro dans 1/4 d'heure.

En plus y'aura un de tes frères...


*:love: Salut à tous :love:
Y vous z'êm !*​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine !





pour le moment elle  est vachement apprecié ton idée !!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment elle  est vachement apprecié ton idée !!!!!!



Sauf que vues les modalités d'avancement en fin de compte, fil de l'instant vaut mieux que fil jetable


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *Oh P....N !!*
> 
> à chaque fois que t'arrives faut qu'je parte...
> 
> ...


Ouaip nous aussi


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *:love: Salut à tous :love:
> Y vous z'êm !*
> [/center]




bon annif au cop's et bonne sangria 
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (29 Avril 2005)

Merci Bab" nous aussi on t'aime (enfin surtout ton petit cul et ton crâne chauve  )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Merci Bab" nous aussi on t'aime enfin surtout ton petit cul




il a un petit fessier bab' ????     



*bab' !!!!!!!* arrete la sangria et commence la musculation !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Je vais prendre un bain relaxant


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais prendre un bain relaxant




t'as envie de prolonger la sieste aujourd'hui ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bab' !!!!!!!* arrete la sangria et commence la musculation !!!!!!



Pffffffffff ... Vous êtes vraiment toutes les mêmes...


----------



## Lio70 (29 Avril 2005)

Dès que j'ai posté ce message, j'installe Tiger.


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Avril 2005)

bon'ap.....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffffff ... Vous êtes vraiment toutes les mêmes...





pas vrai ......il en a des belles , des moches , des grosse et des maigres


----------



## elektroseb (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas vrai ......il en a des belles , des moches , des grosse et des maigres



... et des encore plus chiantes que les autres...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> ... et des encore plus chiantes que les autres...




toi, tu viens de te prendre la  tete avec elle !!!


----------



## elektroseb (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi, tu viens de te prendre la  tete avec elle !!!



 

même pas!! c'est juste une vérité établie


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> même pas!! c'est juste une vérité établie




bien sur !!!!!  une verité etablie par les males !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

je regarde le forum tiger pour voir quelle install je ferai.....
mais je suis loin de tout comprendre :rose:

ça veut dire quoi cloner un dd  ?
copier un dd sur un autre dd ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Je vais regarder une soirée deux polars


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quoi cloner un dd  ?
> copier un dd sur un autre dd ?



tu as le choix entre les deux méthodes de reproduction   

y'a pas que celle du missionnaire, quand même  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Sacrée semaine !_
> 
> Vous serez indulgent(e)s, hein ?




t'inquiete , il y aura assez de filles pour te masser
raser doucher et bichonner


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Avril 2005)

Un petit bonjour de chez Cami où je déguste une Corona avec ma toute belle version officielle de Tiger en main :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu as le choix entre les deux méthodes de reproduction
> 
> y'a pas que celle du missionnaire, quand même  :rateau:




ma parole !!!!!!     

ce raleur a envie d'un coup *rouge !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Vive la Belgique :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Un petit bonjour de chez Cami où je déguste une Corona avec ma toute belle version officielle de Tiger en main :love: :love: :love:




un petit bonsoir de chez moi

je suis confortablement installé devant mon ecran macg
des chips dans un bol , de la contrex a ma gauche
- la maison parfaitement calme : bioman est chez un cop's suisse
fifille dans la salle de bain et fiston au lit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un petit bonsoir de chez moi
> 
> je suis confortablement installé devant mon ecran macg
> des chips dans un bol , de la contrex a ma gauche
> ...



M'ouais... C'est comme le bonheur, mais en mieux, quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma parole !!!!!!
> 
> ce raleur a envie d'un coup *rouge !!!*



c'est pas le forum des râleurs, ici


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> M'ouais... C'est comme le bonheur, mais en mieux, quoi...




et toi avec toutes les femmes de la maison ?

je parle de mémé (  :love:  ) maman soeurs cusine belle-soeur.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et toi avec toutes les femmes de la maison ?
> 
> je parle de mémé (  :love:  ) maman soeurs cusine belle-soeur.....



Aaaaaaaaaaaaah mais non, non non non non non... Elles n'habitent pas ici. J'ai réussi à m'isoler. elles ne viennent que si elles sont invitées. Le reste du temps, j'ai une paix royale. C'est lors des réunions de familles que l'on morfle...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cusine belle-soeur.....



celle qui fait la bouffe ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

pffffffff  :mouais: 

ça veut dire quoi cela ?   




> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> celle qui fait la bouffe ?




ben oui !!!!!!


vu qu'elle s'autoinvite, autant qu'elle fasse la bouffe !!!     




ps : tu vois lemmy , le mari c'est celui qui a pris cantine chez nous quand sa femme etait a son pays  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2005)

Diou  qu'est-ce que ça flood ici en journée :hein:

Heureusement que c'est plus calme le soir


----------



## Franswa (29 Avril 2005)

je vais chez un pote

Bonne soirée


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2005)

je vais me caler devant un dvd .....

bonne soirée a tous   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (29 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Un petit bonjour de chez Cami où je déguste une Corona avec ma toute belle version officielle de Tiger en main :love: :love: :love:


Si j'avais su, je serais passé plus tard et on aurait trinqué ensemble. Je suis passé prendre ma boîte vers 19h30.

Alors, heureuse? :love:


----------



## Pierrou (29 Avril 2005)

Moi je regarde l'exorciste avec des copains


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

je me prépare psycolojiquement a aller bosser demain un studio complet a caller   sa vas être dur mais bon on vas quaand même le faire


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je me prépare psycolojiquement a aller bosser demain un studio complet a caller   sa vas être dur mais bon on vas quaand même le faire


toys, mon héro :love:


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toys, mon héro :love:





merci sa me touche qu'un iletré puisse être ton héros, mais bon le plus spycolojique s'est que si je me plante j'ai plus qu'à changer de métier.


----------



## molgow (30 Avril 2005)

Là, je viens de passer sur Tiger :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de passer sur Tiger :love:


seulement ? looser !


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de passer sur Tiger :love:



je le recois dans un stud la semaine prochaine avec un gros g5 bi pross (et un pro tools au cul)


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> merci sa me touche qu'un iletré puisse être ton héros, mais bon le plus spycolojique s'est que si je me plante j'ai plus qu'à changer de métier.


:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Avril 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais su, je serais passé plus tard et on aurait trinqué ensemble. Je suis passé prendre ma boîte vers 19h30.
> 
> Alors, heureuse? :love:


 A balle :love:


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:



j'aime beaucoup tes encouragement (tien il la pas souligné j'ai pas fait de faute ou quoi!)  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> (tien il la pas souligné j'ai pas fait de faute ou quoi!)  :love:


ligner c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

et surligner c encore mieux


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

je te dis pas le post qu'on m'a effacé


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

sa doit être l'un de mes premier message ou je n'ai pas de ligne rouge sous un mots et que je ne le reprend pas quatorze foi


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je te dis pas le post qu'on m'a effacé




ah bon :mouais:       sans blague... ya un effaceur ici...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

ouais le chauve, j'le sauterais bien sous mdma mais il est un poil stressé


----------



## poildep (30 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais le chauve, j'le sauterais bien sous mdma mais il est un poil stressé


 ah ben oui, si tu lui donnes trop de mdma ça risque de le rendre nerveux.


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais le chauve, j'le sauterais bien sous mdma mais il est un poil stressé



 il rôde dans les parages...?


----------



## Pierrou (30 Avril 2005)

Moi je sens que je vais aller acheter un album mini demain


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ben oui, si tu lui donnes trop de mdma ça risque de le rendre nerveux.





poil dep je l'ai garder pour toi celle-ci : (carembar je présise) un dame interpelle un vendeur dans un magasin :
-pardon monsieur mais je trouve pas la bonne taille pour ce chapeau.
-s'est normal vous est dans le rayon abajour madame.


voila désoler


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

voilà il débande bande de nases


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Avril 2005)

gnu ?


----------



## Nephou (30 Avril 2005)

j'adore cette ambiance feutrée et emplie de bière 

un grand message d'amour à tous _pis j'suis en caleçon alors je m'en fouts_


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> j'adore cette ambiance feutrée et emplie de bière
> 
> un grand message d'amour à tous _pis j'suis en caleçon alors je m'en fouts_


_
 :love:_


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> j'adore cette ambiance feutrée et emplie de bière
> 
> un grand message d'amour à tous _pis j'suis en caleçon alors je m'en fouts_


_
on ce croit dans un bar a jazz_


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

mais c'est qu'il y a du monde ce soir.....
à cette heure, c'est plutot rare......
floodeur du soir, bonsoir.....


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est qu'il y a du monde ce soir.....
> à cette heure, c'est plutot rare......
> floodeur du soir, bonsoir.....


 stook sa vas trenquil?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> stook sa vas trenquil?



trankil......un peu crevé mais trankil.......y tou......


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> trankil......un peu crevé mais trankil.......y tou......


 un peut crever mais sa vas je me fait un petit film (vive le double écrant) et au lit.


----------



## Deedee (30 Avril 2005)

Moi je décuve tranquille devant l'ordi


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Moi je décuve tranquille devant l'ordi



pas bien ! faut pas trop boire


----------



## Deedee (30 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pas bien ! faut pas trop boire


 
Ce n'est pas une question de quantité mais de resistance à l'absorbtion... 

Mais sinon c'est ben vrai !


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Moi je décuve tranquille devant l'ordi



comme tous....


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas une question de quantité mais de resistance à l'absorbtion...
> 
> Mais sinon c'est ben vrai !



t'en que tu a pas le volant sa passe mais attention!


----------



## Deedee (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comme tous....


lol perso j'en suis pas encore là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est quand même assez trash ce smiley !


----------



## Deedee (30 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> t'en que tu a pas le volant sa passe mais attention!


 
Elémentaire mon cher...à Paris l'avantage c'est que le métro on a pas à le conduire


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> lol perso j'en suis pas encore là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je crois que je l'ai piqué a Gkatarn ce smiley.....je sais pas ou il l'a trouvé ou si il l'a fait......  
il est souvent approprié....


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Elémentaire mon cher...à Paris l'avantage c'est que le métro on a pas à le conduire


il est vrai' j'y pense jamais quand on habite en campagne on a pas tout s'est truc la seul solution qu'on est s'est selui qui conduit s'est selui qui boit pas


----------



## Deedee (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est souvent approprié....


 
Parle pour toi !


----------



## duracel (30 Avril 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Moi je décuve tranquille devant l'ordi



Pour décuver, deux solutions:
-un écran d'ordi,
-la petite maison dans la prairie.


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Parle pour toi !



non, mais.......je suis pas Mackie non plus......


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, mais.......je suis pas Mackie non plus......



alors lui il en prend plein la tronche et en plus il est pas la s'est méchant


----------



## Deedee (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, mais.......je suis pas Mackie non plus......


  



			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> alors lui il en prend plein la tronche et en plus il est pas la s'est méchant


 
Tu sais ce qu'on dit Toys ? Les absents ont toujours tort :rateau:


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

il est facile de parler quand les conserné sont absent


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2005)

De retour de quelques bars avec quelques potes :love:


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> De retour de quelques bars avec quelques potes :love:


 alors se stage tu le fait ou ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> De retour de quelques bars avec quelques potes :love:



 Franswa....


@Toys, j'ai jamais dit que j'etais gentil....  
une boule rouge pour te le prouver...?


----------



## Deedee (30 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il est facile de parler quand les conserné sont absent


 
+ Celui qui conduit c'est celui qui ne boit pas 

Fffffff t'es un peu rabat joie nan ?     

Même si ya comme un fond de vérité, mais bon...


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> alors se stage tu le fait ou ?


 Je le fait à saint herblain dans une maison d'édition de bouquin  
Je te donnerai plus d'explication demain si tu veux  parce que là je tombe de fatigue par la fatigue et le rhum chaud :love:


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> + Celui qui conduit c'est celui qui ne boit pas
> 
> Fffffff t'es un peu rabat joie nan ?
> 
> Même si ya comme un fond de vérité, mais bon...



le pire s'est que se n'est pas un message de la sécurité routière mais de chez KRO se qui veut dire "tu conduit pas donc tu peut boire" je trouve pas ça très intelligent mais quand même assé drôle.


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Franswa....
> 
> 
> @Toys, j'ai jamais dit que j'etait gentil....
> une boule rouge pour te le prouver...?


  stook bonne nuit :love::sleep:


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je le fait à saint herblain dans une maison d'édition de bouquin
> Je te donnerai plus d'explication demain si tu veux  parce que là je tombe de fatigue par la fatigue et le rhum chaud :love:



ok bonne nuit a toi (je sait pas si je suis là demain mais on auras le temps dans discuté une autre foi ).


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> stook bonne nuit :love::sleep:



bonne nuit Franswa....


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Franswa....
> 
> 
> @Toys, j'ai jamais dit que j'etais gentil....
> une boule rouge pour te le prouver...?


 ho non pas la boulle rouge svp


----------



## Deedee (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit Franswa....


 
Bonne  nuit tout le monde 

 (je suis trop fatiguée pour disserter sur la kro et ses messages incitatifs )


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Bonne  nuit tout le monde
> 
> (je suis trop fatiguée pour disserter sur la kro et ses messages incitatifs )



bonne nuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho non pas la boulle rouge svp



t'as du bol......vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

  


 bonne nuit deedee


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'as du bol......vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouf j'ai eu peur je tien a faire sensation dans la cage a gogo


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Avril 2005)

*C'est à peine croyable mais il y a une vie en dehors de MacG*

Robertav, franchement, là, c'est du tout bon pour toi   
Que ce serait ton alter ego virtuel que ça m'étonnerais pas ! :love:

http://www.novaplanet.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=3326


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

je ne prends jamais de petit dej, 
j'oblige les  autres  a l'engloutir !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Pff le réveil pourquoi le réveil


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (30 Avril 2005)

Allez jsuis parti, je dois aller bosser jusqu'à ce soir...

 *Bonne journée tout le monde*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Bon courage, bosser un samedi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Allez jsuis parti, je dois aller bosser jusqu'à ce soir...




*Nous prierons pour toi*


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

tout le monde...  il fait un temps de rêve... :style: courir sur la plage... faire la sieste au soleil... nager... pfffffffffff trop bon... bonne journée...    

_Les Fraises de Lorna à la mousse de MAscarpone...  :love: une recette à faire et refaire..._


----------



## N°6 (30 Avril 2005)

J'ai essayé 3 fois d'ouvrir une nouvelle discussion ici et niet, nada, nothing...  :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _Les Fraises de Lorna à la mousse de MAscarpone...  :love: une recette à faire et refaire..._



Ça va t'en faire trop ... Fais tourner !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Aooooh i can't wait for tiger


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Avril 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé 3 fois d'ouvrir une nouvelle discussion ici et niet, nada, nothing...  :hein:



Même souci que toi, vBulletin commencerait-il à rouiller ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Ce serait pas une première mais je l'aime tout de même


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2005)

Bonjour  C'est ce que je craignais ce matin, j'ai un tit mal de tête  vous avez pas un remède ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Une aspirine bien sûr


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Une aspirine bien sûr


  j'ai essayé, ça a pas l'air de marcher


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essayé, ça a pas l'air de marcher



en suppositoire...


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en suppositoire...


 ça m'a l'air d'être encore plus bouché par là


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça m'a l'air d'être encore plus bouché par là



commences par des pruneaux


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> commences par des pruneaux




... après en avoir oté les noyaux  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

même avec des      certains messages sont    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> même avec des      certains messages sont    :mouais:



autant de mots que de smilies: respect


----------



## Pierrou (30 Avril 2005)

Hop salut ! 
Fait beau vous trouvez pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

*bon app !!!!!*

restez legers si ce soir vous voulez faire la fete


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2005)

QUOTE=Franswa]Bonjour  C'est ce que je craignais ce matin, j'ai un tit mal de tête  vous avez pas un remède ? :love:[/QUOTE]

Dans un grand verre, 1/3 de whisky, 1/3 de jus de tomate, 1/3 d'huile de foie de morue, bien mélanger. C'est pas bon, mais après, les cheveux repoussent dans le bon sens.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Pff le réveil pourquoi le réveil


La fatigue sera vaincue quand on cessera de travailler le lendemain des jours de repos  

_C'est de qui déjà ? Me rappelle plus..._


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> QUOTE=Franswa]Bonjour  C'est ce que je craignais ce matin, j'ai un tit mal de tête  vous avez pas un remède ? :love:



Dans un grand verre, 1/3 de whisky, 1/3 de jus de tomate, 1/3 d'huile de foie de morue, bien mélanger. C'est pas bon, mais après, les cheveux repoussent dans le bon sens.  [/QUOTE]
 merci 

bon aller je vais manger  A plus tard


----------



## Macoufi (30 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dans onze heures, je m'étais dit que j'arrêterais la PAO.
> _En fait non c'est très très mal barré._
> 
> 
> ...



ça y est, tu y es ...    :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bon aller je vais manger  A plus tard



Ça t'a pas coupé l'appétit !?  :sick:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Avril 2005)

*Ahahahaaaaaaa*

*Paf, changement de pseudo.   *


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

J'adore


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Je vais chercher le tiger, a+


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Avril 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Je commences à émerger, j'ai fait hier une soirée Bon vin, charcut', fromage...
Un pur bonheur! 
Par contre, réveil un peu difficile...
Bon, maintenant j'ai faim, a table, bon ap'!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ahahahaaaaaaa*
> 
> *Paf, changement de pseudo.   *



Ben mon vieux, heureusement qu'il y a le "copier/coller" pour quand on voudra parler de toi (bien sur, dans ton dos, kestucrois !)


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ahahahaaaaaaa*
> 
> *Paf, changement de pseudo.   *




.......tu l'as dit, tu l'as fait..... faire......


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon app !!!!!*
> 
> restez legers si ce soir vous voulez faire la fete



Merci mais faire la bringue c'est plus de mon âge  
Maintenant il me faut une journée pour me remettre des excès :sick: :casse:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé 3 fois d'ouvrir une nouvelle discussion ici et niet, nada, nothing...  :hein:





			
				AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Même souci que toi, vBulletin commencerait-il à rouiller ?




c'est du à la protection anti-nioube.....l'Amok fait des test.......


----------



## Pitchoune (30 Avril 2005)

Hello! 

Ça fait un moment que j'ai plus posté  :rose: Alors je vous fais à tous un gros bisous :love: 

Là, je suis en train de surfer sur mon balcon  C'est cool le wi-fi


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> Ça fait un moment que j'ai plus posté  :rose: Alors je vous fais à tous un gros bisous :love:
> 
> Là, je suis en train de surfer sur mon balcon  C'est cool le wi-fi




 Pitchoune....
il fait bô chez toi, dans le grand sud, sur le balcon c'est intenable, il fait trop trop chaud....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Voilà l'install de tiger est finie


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Je m'en vais, a+


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pitchoune....
> il fait bô chez toi, dans le grand sud, sur le balcon c'est intenable, il fait trop trop chaud....


 En bretagne, il fait très chaud aussi et les vagues sont parfaites :love:


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

Les fenêtres grandes ouvertes...  un verre de LAudun  rosé frappé...  un doigt de MAcgé...  :style:


----------



## guytantakul (30 Avril 2005)

C'est vrai qu'il fait chaud - pas comme hier - malas doué !


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

bon, tous les tigres sont dans leurs cages.......
je part en week end.....@+


----------



## Pitchoune (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, tous les tigres sont dans leurs cages.......
> je part en week end.....@+



Bon week-end 

Nous, on se prépare à sortir 

A +


----------



## Pierrou (30 Avril 2005)

Je reviens de la pizzeria là, burp  
Les rues de Nantes sont pleines de gens et de jolies filles court vêtues avec la chaleur  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il fait chaud - pas comme hier - malas doué !


 Hier on s'en fou c'était pas week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En bretagne, il fait très chaud aussi et les vagues sont parfaites :love:



Y'a des vagues à Nantes ?


----------



## pixelemon (30 Avril 2005)

je me gave de poisson cru et de fitou...  et tout le monde me fais ch... parce que je me permets trois mots sur MacG... pffff


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des vagues à Nantes ?



il confond avec Nice


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je me gave de poisson cru et de fitou...  et tout le monde me fais ch... parce que je me permets trois mots sur MacG... pffff


 Ouai 


c'est quand que tu nous fais ton site ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand que tu nous fais ton site ?



Patience  En attendant une petite guinness ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Patience  En attendant une petite guinness ?



Guinness Pooooowwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens de la pizzeria là, burp
> Les rues de Nantes sont pleines de gens et de jolies filles court vêtues avec la chaleur  :rateau:




nantes, dis tu ?!?


----------



## Luc G (30 Avril 2005)

Salut, les baratineurs. Juste rentré ce soir de vadrouille en Limousin, Poitou, Charentes. Enfin rentré en Lozère, pour le sud, c'est demain. Y a pas à dire, les vacances, c'est bien.   Encore vu un peu de neige cet après-midi sur les routes du Sancy mais c'était plutôt chaud, même sur les hautes terres du massif central et en Lozère, par rapport à il y a une semaine, c'est l'été après l'hiver.


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, les baratineurs. Juste rentré ce soir de vadrouille en Limousin, Poitou, Charentes. Enfin rentré en Lozère, pour le sud, c'est demain. Y a pas à dire, les vacances, c'est bien.  Encore vu un peu de neige cet après-midi sur les routes du Sancy mais c'était plutôt chaud, même sur les hautes terres du massif central et en Lozère, par rapport à il y a une semaine, c'est l'été après l'hiver.





Rhââââââ....   c'est toujours trop court ces vacances...   Luky... de la Lune...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, les baratineurs. Juste rentré ce soir de vadrouille en Limousin, Poitou, Charentes. Enfin rentré en Lozère, pour le sud, c'est demain. Y a pas à dire, les vacances, c'est bien.   Encore vu un peu de neige cet après-midi sur les routes du Sancy mais c'était plutôt chaud, même sur les hautes terres du massif central et en Lozère, par rapport à il y a une semaine, c'est l'été après l'hiver.




la lozére.... c quoi ca ? ca se mange ?


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des vagues à Nantes ?


 Ouais, sur la loire !!! Elles sont énormes et y a un sacré courant... :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Avril 2005)

après midi apéro dédiée à la dégustation des vins de notre bon terroir Costières de Nîmes© à deux pas de chez moi suivie d'une virée resto un peu moins dédiée à la dégustation des bons vins d'ici.

si vous pouviez arrêter la centrifujeuse.... merci...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens de la pizzeria là, burp
> Les rues de Nantes sont pleines de gens et de jolies filles court vêtues avec la chaleur  :rateau:



*et pour les sceptiques, y'a pas qu'à Nantes qu'on observe ce fabulous marvelous phénomène !*
 :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, sur la loire !!! Elles sont énormes et y a un sacré courant... :love:


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :king:
> Je confirme : les squares c'est *l'EN-FER PA-RA-DI-SIA-QUE !*
> :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 vivement lundi :love:


----------



## Luc G (30 Avril 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> la lozére.... c quoi ca ? ca se mange ?



T'as intérêt à avoir de bonnes dents !    C'est pas les cailloux qui manquent. Par contre, il y a plein de bonnes choses à manger


----------



## miosis (30 Avril 2005)

SALUT TOUT LE MONDE   ​


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> vivement lundi :love:




bof :hein:


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir je bosse...
> 
> 
> Mais pas grave : _je me sens BIEN !_
> ...


 Bon courage 


PS : Je parle de toi à l'ecv lundi


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *et pour les sceptiques, y'a pas qu'à Nantes qu'on observe ce fabulous marvelous phénomène !*
> :love:


 Tiens j'entend les grenouilles


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bof :hein:


 Ouais, maintenant, que j'y repense, Vivement PAS lundi  
Je suis très bien à sainte barbe au soleil sur la plage avec les filles en bikini !!! :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, maintenant, que j'y repense, Vivement PAS lundi
> Je suis très bien à sainte barbe au soleil sur la plage avec les filles en bikini !!! :love:


 Viens donc manger une grillade avant que tu m'emmenes


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Viens donc manger une grillade avant que tu m'emmenes


 J'ai pas encore mon permis :rose: J'ai pris du retard...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde !
> :rateau:


 C'est toi qui emméne ?


----------



## Franswa (30 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Allez Franswaaaaaa faut rentrer dimanche sooooooir ! Les vacances sont finiiiies !! *


 Pas cool  Mais la semaine dernière j'ai déjà bossé (workshop)


----------



## nonos (1 Mai 2005)

et bien c'est repartie je planche sur mon mèmoire une bonne partie de la nuit...


----------



## Babouel (1 Mai 2005)

*Chers amis,
   que cette journée vous soit   
douce et agréable.

 http://img108.echo.cx/img108/408/1mai4qm.jpg 


*​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Je vais aller déjeuner


----------



## Franswa (1 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *Chers amis,
> que cette journée vous soit
> douce et agréable.
> 
> ...


 Merci  à toi aussi Babouel


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *Chers amis,
> que cette journée vous soit
> douce et agréable.
> http://img108.echo.cx/img108/408/1mai4qm.jpg
> *​





merciiiiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


mais qu'es ce qu'il fait un oeuf dans le tableau ?       
on doit etre encore a paques !!!!


----------



## Macounette (1 Mai 2005)

Là je suis kaput. :sleep:
J'ai fait mumuse une bonne partie de la nuit avec Tiger :love:
allez, un caoua et ça repart 

Bon dimanche à tous  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

là ? un café avec des langues de chat !!!!  :love:     




je precise pour les mauvaises langues


----------



## duracel (1 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là ? un café avec des langues de chat !!!!  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Miaou...??


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

Bon va falloir penser à l'apéro :love: et faire chauffer le barbeuc :love:


----------



## Franswa (1 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon va falloir penser à l'apéro :love: et faire chauffer le barbeuc :love:


 Je viens de prendre mon apéro et le BBQ est entrain de chauffer :mouais: quel coïncidence


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de prendre mon apéro et le BBQ est entrain de chauffer :mouais: quel coïncidence


Je dirais plutôt quelle synchronisation  

Allez, bon barbecue


----------



## Franswa (1 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt quelle synchronisation
> 
> Allez, bon barbecue


 Merci  bon app' à toi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

J'ai déménagé une armoire pfffouiii, vite une bière !!!


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Mai 2005)

Hé, je viens de me rendre compte que ma boucle de ceinture fait décapsuleur.
:mouais: :mouais:

On a fini de repeindre la mobylette, des photos dans peu de temps.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déménagé une armoire pfffouiii, vite une bière !!!




bioman a besoin d'un coup de main pour ranger sa cave .....
tu te portes volontaire ?      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> On a fini de repeindre la mobylette, des photos dans peu de temps.




on va attendre cela avec impatience !!!       :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon va falloir penser à l'apéro :love: et faire chauffer le barbeuc :love:





			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de prendre mon apéro et le BBQ est entrain de chauffer :mouais: quel coïncidence



*Quelle tristesse*
Voilà comme vous me faites envie que je suis condamné à l'autoroute c't'après midi...    

Soleil fantastique, ciel bleu, chaleur... et bitume... c'est pas humain...

Vivement jeudi pour pouvoir remettre les pendules à l'heure dignement


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on va attendre cela avec impatience !!!       :love:



C'est de l'ironie ?


----------



## Pierrou (1 Mai 2005)

Mais on est combien à faire des Barbecue ici ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Hé, je viens de me rendre compte que ma boucle de ceinture fait décapsuleur.
> :mouais: :mouais:


Avec la mienne ça marche pas 
Remboursez  



			
				AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> On a fini de repeindre la mobylette, des photos dans peu de temps.


Mais j'y compte bien


----------



## Franswa (1 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais on est combien à faire des Barbecue ici ?


 Tu as vu ce que tu viens de poster ??? :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (1 Mai 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Hé, je viens de me rendre compte que ma boucle de ceinture fait décapsuleur.
> :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> On a fini de repeindre la mobylette, des photos dans peu de temps.


 la mienne aussi elle fait décaps' et heureusement !!!  Je peux plus m'en passer maintenant :love:


----------



## Pierrou (1 Mai 2005)

Le pire c'est qu'au départ je l'avais pas vue !!!  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> C'est de l'ironie ?





maissss noooooonnnn !!!!  

par contre depeche toi , je vais bientot promener
chiens copine homme et enfants  en foret !!!


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> la mienne aussi elle fait décaps' et heureusement !!!  Je peux plus m'en passer maintenant :love:



Je m'en servirai l'an prochain, en seconde, pendant les trous. 
(on boira de l'orangina, sisi !)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vu ce que tu viens de poster ??? :mouais:



*J'vois rien que des saucisses*


----------



## Franswa (1 Mai 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en servirai l'an prochain, en seconde, pendant les trous.
> (on boira de l'orangina, sisi !)


 Tu verras si tu l'as encore dans quelques années, elle sera vite usée :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Hé, je viens de me rendre compte que ma boucle de ceinture fait décapsuleur.
> :mouais: :mouais:





			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> la mienne aussi elle fait décaps' et heureusement !!!  Je peux plus m'en passer maintenant :love:




*Perso, j'ai un décapsuleur comme porte clefs...  *


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Mai 2005)

L'avantage de la boucle de la ceinture, c'est que l'outil, est certes présent, mais ne dévoile pas la personnalité de son posseseur puisque le decap est derrière la boucle.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bioman a besoin d'un coup de main pour ranger sa cave .....
> tu te portes volontaire ?      :love:



Je fais pas le trajet jusqu'à la lune, désolé


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est qu'au départ je l'avais pas vue !!!  :rose:



Arfff retire ton casque


----------



## Pierrou (1 Mai 2005)

Jamais !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Mai 2005)

Il fait trop trop beau aujourd'hui... même trop pour avoir une quelconque envie de bosser 

Allez c'est parti, "transat time"  

++


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Mai 2005)

Il fait trop chaud pour aller dehors,
J'attend 18H


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Clair qu'il fait chaud, le chat dort sur le carrelage


----------



## Franswa (1 Mai 2005)

De retour de l'eau, quand il fait beau et chaud souvent les vagues rétrécissent


----------



## toys (1 Mai 2005)

je vient de rentré du taf en fait je vien de me rendre contre que on est le 1mai merde je me suis encore fait avoir dimanche + jour férier jour comte triple


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> De retour de l'eau, quand il fait beau et chaud souvent les vagues rétrécissent


 Dis moi la prochaine fois que tu vas surfer, je viens avec femme et enfant


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi la prochaine fois que tu vas surfer, je viens avec femme et enfant


et l'homme micro


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Je sais pas quoi mais là j'ai les jambes lourdes


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Mai 2005)

De retour d'un joli tour en vélo et d'un barbecue à la nuit tombante.

Ps: Demain c'est l'école.


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

et voila, une petit balade et deja de retour.......
bon, le tigre me broute de plus en plus, .....ça va etre dur de s'y faire......
enfin.....


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et l'homme micro


 DTC


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais bientot promener
> chiens copine homme et enfants  en foret !!!








voila


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Mai 2005)

Toi, tu es le petit avec l'écharpe orange ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

no, lui c'est charlie,  un  Shar-Peï adorable (mais il n'ecoute rien)


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Mai 2005)

Et toi tu es ou alors ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu es ou alors ??



dans un bosquet....


----------



## poildep (1 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu es ou alors ??


 la petite blanche à côté. Un peu chiante mais adorable.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

moi je prends les photos !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Mai 2005)

Voyeuse hein...

Gourmande...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

la journée commence bien   

je viens de recevoir un colis beauté que j'ai gagné sur le net 
et puis un superbe bouquin  :love:  :love:  :love: 

j'espere recevoir aussi aujourd'hui le cd aux 1000 tresors
que un ami m'as envoyé .....


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mai 2005)

Ca y 'est, je suis rentré!
Je suis sûr que je vous ai manqué!!


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2005)

Purée, ça y est , je suis sous WinXP 
J'aurai un petit peu de temps de temps en temps pour vous dire bonjour...

Salut FabFab... alors cette neige ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Salut FabFab... alors cette neige ?


Top!
Je me suis remis au Snowboard. Les derniers jours on skiait en T-Shirt. Un bonheur...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Les derniers jours on skiait en T-Shirt. Un bonheur...



* Ces derniers jours on surfait en T-Shirt. Un bonheur...
*


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mai 2005)

en fait, pas seulement, parce que j'ai fait du mono aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

les cd aussi sont arrivés  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Babouel (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les cd aussi sont arrivés  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



  AH bon ??  

Y'en a qui ont de la chance, alors.... !

  Sacré facteur il aurait pu faire plus vite quand-même...  


​


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

C'est lundi et je suis de bonne humeur parce que la semaine va etre courte :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est lundi et je suis de bonne humeur parce que la semaine va etre courte :love: :love:



c'est lundi et je suis de bonne humeur parce que les jupes des filles vont être courtes


----------



## iTof (2 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est lundi et je suis de bonne humeur parce que les jupes des filles vont être courtes


 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lemmy.

> comme quoi, peut être un vieux râleur et un jeune crâneur   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est lundi et je suis de bonne humeur parce que les jupes des filles vont être courtes


 Vous ne pensez donc jamais qu'a ca  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Bof j'ai un mal de tête horrible


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lemmy.



Là, j'ai encore droit à :

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard"

Vous n'avez pas l'impression que le nombre de coud'boules/jour a diminué ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pensez donc jamais qu'a ca  :rateau:


Et à quoi d'autre tu voudrais qu'on pense ?  

_A l'argent ? Aïe, pas la tête !_


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mai 2005)

Là, je viens de passer sous Tiger. C'est pas mal.

Et là je viens de voir que j'ai pas eu un coup de boule depuis le 21 avril...


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Et à quoi d'autre tu voudrais qu'on pense ?
> 
> _A l'argent ? Aïe, pas la tête !_


 A des choses plus importantes qu'il faudrait penser... Vas donc finir la vaisselle !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de passer sous Tiger. C'est pas mal.
> 
> Et là je viens de voir que j'ai pas eu un coup de boule depuis le 21 avril...




*Fallait pas partir au ski...*


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de passer sous Tiger. C'est pas mal.
> 
> Et là je viens de voir que j'ai pas eu un coup de boule depuis le 21 avril...


Mais tu y prends goût ma parole


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> A des choses plus importantes qu'il faudrait penser... Vas donc finir la vaisselle !


Tst tst tst... elle est déjà faite voyons


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Et à quoi d'autre tu voudrais qu'on pense ?
> _A l'argent ? Aïe, pas la tête !_




*Note que les filles et l'argent vont souvent de pair...*


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Note que les filles et l'argent vont souvent de pair...*


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Tst tst tst... elle est déjà faite voyons


 Nan mais tu me prends pour qui ? :rateau: comme tu te debines...  retourne-y immediatement !!! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Note que les filles et l'argent vont souvent de pair...*


 Mieux vaut avoir le premier si on veut avoir le 2e 


Petit conseil :love: C'est qu'on coute cher a l'entretient :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais tu me prends pour qui ? :rateau: comme tu te debines...  retourne-y immediatement !!! :love:


Elle est déjà faite j'te dis*  Change la pile de ton Sonotone  

* Vrai de vrai !


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Elle est déjà faite j'te dis*  Change la pile de ton Sonotone
> 
> * Vrai de vrai !


 Tu vas finir par te ramasser une savate, me parle pas sur ce ton :love:


----------



## N°6 (2 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et là je viens de voir que j'ai pas eu un coup de boule depuis le 21 avril...



 Tiens, salut Lionel !     

Un peu de patience jusqu'au 29 mai...    :casse:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Elle est déjà faite j'te dis*  Change la pile de ton Sonotone
> 
> * Vrai de vrai !


Ah si tiens ! Il reste une petite cuiller et deux couteaux. Je te les laisse, je fournis le liquide vaisselle et le Scotchbrit


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

Tu cherches, je vais bientot te coller une tarte :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pensez donc jamais qu'a ca  :rateau:




Et a quoi tu pense ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Je dois déjà y aller good afternoon


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Et a quoi tu pense ?


 Personnellement, au bon petit diner que je vais me mijoter ce soir :love: (non je ne pense pas qu'a manger  )


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> (non je ne pense pas qu'a manger  )




la tentation de demander "a quoi d'autre ?" fut grande


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

Hehehehe   


Nan et puis, ca te regarde ?    et puis quoi encore hein...
Puis toute facon j'aurais pas repondu parce que j'aime pas ce genre de curiosite malseine... :rateau:

Nah ! :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hehehehe
> 
> 
> Nan et puis, ca te regarde ?    et puis quoi encore hein...
> ...




j'ai pas poser la question, j'ai juste expliquer publiquement une idée qui ma traversé l'esprit


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

Tu l'as deja pense trop fort :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as deja pense trop fort :love:




ça c'est vu ? :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

Un peu trop oui :rateau: 

Slap you in the face hein :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Slap you in the face hein :love:




j'aime pas les gifles :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherches, je vais bientot te coller une tarte :love:


J'adore les tartes (les tartes Tatin, miam :rateau: ) mais j'ai déjà mangé merci


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

Quand on distribue des pains et des tartes, generalement on demande pas d'avis :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Quand on distribue des pains et des tartes, generalement on demande pas d'avis :love:




_mais pourquoi est-elle aussi méchante ? _


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _mais pourquoi est-elle aussi méchante ? _


Elle ferait mieux de se défouler sur sa vaisselle  
Et pis sur son repassage si ça suffit pas


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

Retournez chez vos mamans :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Retournez chez vos mamans :love:




j'ai encore 4 heures de boulot  et puis j'ai que des truc qui ce repasse pas :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

Narf :love:

Faineant :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf :love:
> 
> Faineant :love:




non, économe, comme ça pas de fer a repasser a acheter :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Retournez chez vos mamans :love:




_« Il faut lutter pour les droits des femmes : les cuisines sont trop étroites et le manche des casseroles est mal isolé. »_  
Pierre Desproges


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, économe, comme ça pas de fer a repasser a acheter :rateau:


 Et des vetements tous froisses :rateau:

Rien de tel que des vetements repasses nickel sans plis moi je dis !


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> _« Il faut lutter pour les droits des femmes : les cuisines sont trop étroites et le manche des casseroles est mal isolé. »_
> Pierre Desproges


 C'est cela oui...  je vous garde a l'oeil... :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et des vetements tous froisses :rateau:
> 
> Rien de tel que des vetements repasses nickel sans plis moi je dis !




justement, c'est fait pour ne pas être repasser :rateau:


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je vous garde a l'oeil... :love:




je reviens après un bon café :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est cela oui...  je vous garde a l'oeil... :love:


Je savais que ça te plairait


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

:mouais: On en reparlera...


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: On en reparlera...




[Mode ragot] c'est a dire ?  [/Mode ragot]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: On en reparlera...


Euh... tout ça c'est pour rire hein


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

Je ne suis pas serieuse du tout hein :love:


Humourrrrrrrr hein, humour


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas serieuse du tout hein :love:



...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lemmy.
> 
> > comme quoi, peut être un vieux râleur et un jeune crâneur   :love:





    ciao le vieux


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: On en reparlera...


[mode froussard] Pas de représailles en vue j'espère  [/mode froussard]


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

bon, 30 minutes de connerie pour 4 heures de galère, bon j'y retourne :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> AH bon ??
> 
> Y'en a qui ont de la chance, alors.... !
> 
> Sacré facteur il aurait pu faire plus vite quand-même...



 ......on devrait se cotiser pour lui offrir un velo electrick


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pensez donc jamais qu'a ca  :rateau:




oublie pas leur  assiette


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Note que les filles et l'argent vont souvent de pair...*




c'est faux , l'exactitude est 

les filles et leur beauté      




et puis c'est pas la fautes aux filles si etre en beauté ça coute cher


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

mais......


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis c'est pas la fautes aux filles si etre en beauté ça coute cher


Ça dépend des cas. Pour certaines, pour être en beauté... ben y a du boulot donc ça coûte cher forcément  
Non non je ne vise personne


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

robertav.......

si je t'arrete pas, tu nous fait un 4 a la suite.......


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend des cas. Pour certaines, pour être en beauté... ben y a du boulot donc ça coûte cher forcément
> Non non je ne vise personne




voila tout est dit !!!!!!   

pour le maquillage habillement coiffeur et manicure ça
c'est pas la fin du monde   

par contre si on veut passer sous les mains d'un chirurcien brasilien
c'est un'autre paire des cheques


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le maquillage habillement coiffeur et manicure ça
> c'est pas la fin du monde


 Deja rien que l'habillement et les accessoires ca craint :rateau: (ca c si on veut etre classe :love: et pas passer pour une cruche )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> robertav.......
> si je t'arrete pas, tu nous fait un 4 a la suite.......




et alors??????   c'est un peché ?     

et puis je savais pas, je repondais a fur et a mesure    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila tout est dit !!!!!!
> 
> pour le maquillage habillement coiffeur et manicure ça
> c'est pas la fin du monde


Pas la fin du monde... t'en as de bonnes toi ! C'est ton homme qui passe à la caisse alors évidemment  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> par contre si on veut passer sous les mains d'un chirurcien brasilien
> c'est un'autre paire des cheques


Et c'est reparti ! Les goûts de luxe de madame alors...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et alors??????   c'est un peché ?
> 
> et puis je savais pas, je repondais a fur et a mesure    :love:  :love:  :love:



l'innocence de la floodeuse pationné...... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
tu m'emerveilleras toujours.......


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est reparti ! Les goûts de luxe de madame alors...




c'est pas une question de luxe       

est que c'est notre faute si ce que c'est beau c'est cher ?????   


au fait ; qui m'a proposé son carré hermes?   
suis toujour prenante moi !!!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une question de luxe
> 
> est que c'est notre faute si ce que c'est beau c'est cher ?????
> 
> ...


Tst tst tst... les fins de mois de ton homme, elles doivent pas être faciles  
Un carré Hermès... non mais j'vous demande un peu


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Robertav la pécheresse pêchue !
> :love:
> :love:




quoiiiii?????      

moi pecheuse???   tu me vois moi avec un hameçon et un truc  visqueux et qui bouge
appelé asticot qu'on doit acrocher au truc en S ????  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


et puis il y a l'art de lancer le fil , 
moi jusq'a present j'ai reussi a lancer le tout , canne de peche comprise  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

et si on vivait tous nu......  
sheep machin.....tu en penses quoi.....?

   


ps: en meme temps, j'imagine avec la petit brise de septembre.....un soir sur mon balcon....brrrrrr
brrrrrrr.....brrrrrrr........ :affraid:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quoiiiii?????
> 
> moi pecheuse???   tu me vois moi avec un hameçon et un truc  visqueux et qui bouge
> appelé asticot qu'on doit acrocher au truc en S ????  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


Non mais tu veux me couper l'appétit hein c'est ça ?



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis il y a l'art de lancer le fil ,
> moi jusq'a present j'ai reussi a lancer le tout , canne de peche comprise  :rose:


Bof moi c'est guère mieux :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> l'innocence de la floodeuse pationné...... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> tu m'emerveilleras toujours.......




dites, je peux mettre des  :love:  c'est pas le forum des raleurs ici......
je dis pas parce que l'on sait plus trop avec tous vos trucs rouge.......


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

coucou les foux tout le monde vas bien (des pecheurs au dessinateur en passent par les chaumeur)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

moi je viens de prendre en photo le bios de fiston
la pile est bientot morte !!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens de prendre en photo le bios de fiston
> la pile est bientot morte !!


Le bios en photo


----------



## Spyro (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens de prendre en photo le bios de fiston
> la pile est bientot morte !!


Il va falloir emmener fiston au SAV alors, avec un peu de chance ils te le garderont une semaine, ou si le modèle est trop ancien ils te proposeront un échange. Que dirais d'une deuxième fifille cette fois ci ?


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir emmener fiston au SAV alors, avec un peu de chance ils te le garderont une semaine, ou si le modèle est trop ancien ils te proposeront un échange. Que dirais d'une deuxième fifille cette fois ci ?


 
 désolé on a plus de pille pour se model
on vous le change pour un autre a pille nucléaire.
tres pratique il dort plus il cour tout le temps


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir emmener fiston au SAV alors, avec un peu de chance ils te le garderont une semaine, ou si le modèle est trop ancien ils te proposeront un échange. Que dirais d'une deuxième fifille cette fois ci ?


Je suggère à Roberta un fiston ou fifille de marque Duracel


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

comme dit si biien thebig : Bande de naze !!!!!!!!!!!     


j'ai pris en photo le bios de l'ordi de fiston
l'homme ne saura pas le parameter au momet du changement de la pile 


et puis je ne m'y connais rien....pas besoin d'autres questions !!!


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comme dit si biien thebig : Bande de naze !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> j'ai pris en photo le bios de l'ordi de fiston
> ...


ouf.....  j ai cru que fiston avait déjas des pannes a sont age


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comme dit si biien thebig : Bande de naze !!!!!!!!!!!


Impolie en plus


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Impolie en plus


 Meeeeeeh nan :love:


Tu peux pas comprendre     fais une recherche sur TheBig :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Meeeeeeh nan :love:
> 
> 
> Tu peux pas comprendre     fais une recherche sur TheBig :love:


J'ai fait une recherche. Ça n'a rien donné comme d'hab


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mai 2005)

bon, je vais vous laisser, c'est pas tout mais y en a qui bosse des fois......  

ps: @cheepy: quel nioube.....! ....


----------



## Spyro (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une recherche. Ça n'a rien donné comme d'hab


C'est parce qu'il faut chercher à "nase" pas à "naze".


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une recherche. Ça n'a rien donné comme d'hab




voila , le coupable c'est lui !!!!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=547


----------



## Grug (2 Mai 2005)




----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

Tiens un revenant :love:

Petit poisson frit :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Mai 2005)

Non je suis pas en train de siffler le pont sur la rivière k-way euh kwaï, je suis en train de mimer les oreilles de zebig


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

bon, encore 2 cartes mère a changer :rateau:


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

y a du monde d un coup


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>




hoooo un joli poisson !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


ps : il fait chaud, change de chapeau et mets toi en bikini


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooo un joli poisson !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> ps : il fait chaud, change de chapeau et mets toi en bikini




le chapeaux de vieux s'est risquer en été


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2005)

Là le cours me gonfle...
dodo 
Presque envie de dormir


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

là je vais faire dans le compliqué : je vais lire comment on installe tiger  

ben quoi, je va me preparer a cette grande adventure ,
 dans 3 semaine je devrai l'avoir  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je vais faire dans le compliqué : je vais lire comment on installe tiger
> 
> ben quoi, je va me preparer a cette grande adventure ,
> dans 3 semaine je devrai l'avoir  :love:


 Tu petes le DVD d'install dans ta machine, tu doubles-cliques l'icone dans le CD et basta c parti


----------



## Grug (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooo un joli poisson !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> ps : il fait chaud, change de chapeau et mets toi en bikini


 :affraid:

je sais que c'est le printemps, mais tout de même :rose:


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> je sais que c'est le printemps, mais tout de même :rose:




tu connais le proverbe / en Mai enleve si qui te plait.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> je sais que c'est le printemps, mais tout de même :rose:




On risque de voir tes arrêtes :affraid:


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

le vais me laver je pue


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu petes le DVD d'install dans ta machine, tu doubles-cliques l'icone dans le CD et basta c parti





je dois casser le dvd intallé dans la machine ?  
mais alors je casserai aussi le lecteur  

et puis , j'aura surement plusieurs icones vu que le cd sera cassé en plusieur morceaux !!!!quel icone prendre alors ?        

et puis stop, pour aujourd'hui j'ai assez fait dans le compliqué !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> je sais que c'est le printemps, mais tout de même :rose:




c'est carrement l'eté mon poisson doré   

tu voit pas le termometre afficher 29° ????       :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis stop, pour aujourd'hui j'ai assez fait dans le compliqué !!!




Sinon tu vas en faire des "couchemars"


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tu connais le proverbe /


slash slash slash backslash escape ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'adooooore !!*
> :love:  :love:  :love:





dior??????


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu vas en faire des "couchemars"




d' abord c'est pas moi qui en fait mais poildep avec mes croissant    

et le prochaine sera thebig , avec mes fautes d'orthographe !!! :rose: 


le message est passé


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Bonjour il fait chaud ici :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour il fait chaud ici :love:




Je vois que tu nous as épargné les précisions géographiques


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'adooooore !!*
> :love:  :love:  :love:



et hop it smell like a flower (il sent bon la fleur)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu nous as épargné les précisions géographiques


Tournai, Belgique vous connaissez le temps belge ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tournai, Belgique vous connaissez le temps belge ?





haaaa bon ????? il y a un temp en belgiq en plus de frites ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: @cheepy: quel nioube.....! ....


Argh... quand je fais une recherche sur MacGe chus jamais fichu de trouver quoi que ce soit :rose: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Les gaufres, le chocolat et bien sûr les bières  :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Les gaufres, le chocolat et bien sûr les bières  :love:




 bon, je vais passer chez toi


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais passer chez toi


Je vous rejoins, je fais péter le beaujolais


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

idem     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

... et le calendos (où avais-je la tête ?)


----------



## macmarco (2 Mai 2005)

A votre avis, c'est exprès la faute ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Apportez vos portables si vous venez chez moi


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Apportez vos portables si vous venez chez moi


Ça va pas être possible : j'ai un Power Mac G5. J'peux venir quand même ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Ouais mais le Powermac restera ici


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Apportez vos portables si vous venez chez moi




opssssss , j'ai failli faire une gaffe  :rose: 

quand on dit "portable" je pense toujour au telephone


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais le Powermac restera ici


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

robertav :

Tu penses mon lapin, c'est déjà un bon début !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

sonny :

tu as vu l'heure?  

tu sais que j'aime pas diner trop tard le soir


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sonny :
> 
> tu as vu l'heure?
> 
> tu sais que j'aime pas diner trop tard le soir


Pas de scène de ménage sur MacGe siouplait


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

Ok, ok, j'y vais bobonne...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

je reve !!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je reve !!!!!!



Oui, mais c'est bon de rever parfois.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ok, ok, j'y vais bobonne...


Non mais j'y crois pas là  Faut jamais dire ça à une femme sinon t'es foutu !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Cela sent l'expérience vécue


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

je suis outré .....sans mots....on vient de me traiter de morue !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

ça donne la pêche la morue  :love:


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

oui mais s'est dégeu la morue


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais s'est dégeu la morue


Ah non, ah non


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, ah non


ta jamais gouter l'huile de foi de morue a mémé quand tu était petit toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

je reve encore      

pas 1 pour me soutenir, pour me compatir .....  
quel monde , ze vous diz pas !!!


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je reve encore
> 
> pas 1 pour me soutenir, pour me compatir .....
> quel monde , ze vous diz pas !!!




morue


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ta jamais gouter l'huile de foi de morue a mémé quand tu était petit toi ?


Euh oui... là d'accord :sick: 
Non je parlais du poisson lui-même.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis outré .....sans mots....on vient de me traiter de morue !!!!


Noooon !! Qui a osé ?? Des noms, des noms


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

en cas de gastro s'est radical
tu boit, tu vomi, sa vas mieux.


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2005)

La, je rentre d'un entretien avec une boite de consultant, un entretien de plus...
C'est toujours la même chose : vous êtes génial, on vous rappelle la semaine prochaine...
Tu parles, que dalle!!!


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

ces a dégouté du taf


----------



## Pierrou (2 Mai 2005)

moi je rentre de mon cours de musique  suis mort ! :sleep:


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> moi je rentre de mon cours de musique  suis mort ! :sleep:



il donne des cours pour apprendre la musique?


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

Salut, j'ai rien glandé aujourd'hui, m'en fou  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il donne des cours pour apprendre la musique?


Qui ça ?


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

salut je me casse au ciné (de battre mon coeur s'est arrette)


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> salut je me casse au ciné (de battre mon coeur s'est arrette)



Je l'ai vu il est pas mal  mais je ne t'en dis pas plus ...  si quelqu'un à vu garden state ???


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

allez sur ce lien c'est marrant ---> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3162984#post3162984


----------



## Pierrou (2 Mai 2005)

J'ai vu De battre...; tres bon....
Garden State j'aimerais bien le voir


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Ce soir c'est Dalida


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir c'est Dalida


Dalida ????


----------



## Pierrou (2 Mai 2005)

Ah comme disent les Russes quand on leur parle de peinture espagnole...
"Ahhhh Dali, da" ! :rateau:


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu De battre...; tres bon....
> Garden State j'aimerais bien le voir


Ben p'tete j'vais aller le voir ce soir "garden" j't'en reparlerai


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ah comme disent les Russes quand on leur parle de peinture espagnole...
> "Ahhhh Dali, da" ! :rateau:


----------



## Babouel (2 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> allez sur ce lien c'est marrant ---> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3162984#post3162984



  Ohhhh !  
Mais tu a pris des cours chez Monsieur Photoshop, toi?

Bien le bonjour

*  " MYOPATHIS - TÉLÉTHONIS - TETRIS "  *

  ... et bien le bonjour aussi à

* " Dark Toréador "  

:rateau:Alors, on s'éclate le filles ?:rateau:
*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Ohhhh !
> Mais tu a pris des cours chez Monsieur Photoshop, toi?
> 
> Bien le bonjour
> ...



Monsieur Babouel, bonsoir !


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Ohhhh !
> Mais tu a pris des cours chez Monsieur Photoshop, toi?
> 
> Bien le bonjour
> ...



Oh ben v'la le babibel    j'sens qu'on va bien s'marrer


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Salut le babouchka


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Salut le babouchka


Ohh !!! babibel t'es ou ?


----------



## Babouel (2 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Babouel, bonsoir !



As-tu bien reçu mon petit brin de muguet ???

Le Babouel il a un peu bringué hier.
Le barbecue était bon, et les boissons qui l'accompagnaient de même.

Résultat:

*:affraid:  :hosto:  J'ai la tête dans les fesses...  :hosto:  :casse:*


... et dans ce cas bien précis il faut éviter de péter !


:modo: .... si je puis m'exprimer ainsi. :modo:​


----------



## Babouel (2 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Salut le babouchka



*Salut très cher Cor*


  * ... je suis à tes pieds !*  ​


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> As-tu bien reçu mon petit brin de muguet ???
> 
> Le Babouel il a un peu bringué hier.
> Le barbecue était bon, et les boissons qui l'accompagnaient de même.
> ...


Qui se couche avec la tête dans le cul se reveille avec la mouille qui pue


----------



## Babouel (2 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ah comme disent les Russes quand on leur parle de peinture espagnole...
> "Ahhhh Dali, da" ! :rateau:




*Mais, ma Parole,

:mouais:  tu as avalé un Clown, ce matin !!! :mouais:
*​


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

Oh bordel, j'avais pas vu, j'ai dépassé les 100 messages 




j'suis un OUF !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Oh bordel, j'avais pas vu, j'ai dépassé les 100 messages
> 
> 
> 
> j'suis un OUF !!!


 Wahouu :sleep:


Félicitations


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Wahouu :sleep:
> 
> 
> Félicitations


















Ah .... euh ... désolé ... respect m'sieur  :rose:


----------



## Babouel (2 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Oh bordel, j'avais pas vu, j'ai dépassé les 100 messages
> 
> 
> 
> ...




T'as plus qu'à débarquer chez moi avec une bout de Champ

comme ça on fêtera mes 200 dans le même temps...  Hé hé hé​


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> T'as plus qu'à débarquer chez moi avec une bout de Champ
> 
> comme ça on fêtera mes 200 dans le même temps...  Hé hé hé​


Oh ben ouhai tien ! toi aussi t'es un ouf


----------



## Babouel (2 Mai 2005)

petit essai pour faire plaisir à

*Miopastis*




​


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> petit essai pour faire plaisir à
> 
> *Miopastis*
> 
> ...



Bravo !!!  on remerci Stook au passage


----------



## Babouel (2 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> Bravo !!!  on remerci Stook au passage



Oh, P....n !!

Y'a plus qu'nous dans c'te boutique...

Bon j'y vais Mon MioDouille 

à plus        

​


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

Allez zmenvai, zenvoir za toulemonde bizou



http://perso.wanadoo.fr/tolkiengenealogie/MACG/dehors.gif​


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> As-tu bien reçu mon petit brin de muguet ???​




Oui ​


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Oh, P....n !!
> 
> Y'a plus qu'nous dans c'te boutique...
> 
> ...


  salut


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Mai 2005)

Dure journée, je vais m'coucher tôt pour une fois :sleep:

Bonne nuit MacGe


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> salut



 'soir


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2005)

Message vBulletin

    Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lemmy.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Message vBulletin
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lemmy.



Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GlobalCut.


----------



## N°6 (2 Mai 2005)

Message vBulletin
Tu devrais attendre un peu au lieu bouler gris, andouillle ! 

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Aaaaah je suis naze broque


----------



## Nephou (2 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Message vBulletin
> Tu devrais attendre un peu au lieu bouler gris, andouillle !
> 
> :rateau:


c'est bon tu peux y aller


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon tu peux y aller



Y'en a qui les guettent ma parole !  :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (3 Mai 2005)

ben non... mais ton nombre de contributions va attirer Global


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

Trop tard, il est noyé


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

alors premier film mortel (de battre mon coeur s'est arretter) deuxieme film (m6 carrie version 2) a chier mais d'une force ouf y a pas a dire le budget fait beaucoup


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, salut Lionel !
> 
> Un peu de patience jusqu'au 29 mai...    :casse:



Euh, pourquoi Lionel? Je m'appelle pas Lionel...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Message vBulletin
> Tu devrais attendre un peu au lieu bouler gris, andouillle !
> 
> :rateau:




*Message vPierre de Coubertin*
L'essentiel est de participer


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

Bon ben moi je passe juste faire un petit coucou
 ( voilà c'est fait !  )
je vais au lycée
@+ tard :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Euh, pourquoi Lionel? Je m'appelle pas Lionel...


  tiens, salut jacques    

 :hosto: :modo:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens, salut jacques
> 
> :hosto: :modo:


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Euh, pourquoi Lionel? Je m'appelle pas Lionel...



Ah ?  

Désolé alors, c'est juste que je pensais à un Lionel qui s'était pris un coup de boule un 21 Avril...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> 
> Désolé alors, c'est juste que je pensais à un Lionel qui s'était pris un coup de boule un 21 Avril...




*Là, t'en mériterais un mais VBull veux pas...* :hein:   
Je te place sur liste d'attente


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> 
> Désolé alors, c'est juste que je pensais à un Lionel qui s'était pris un coup de boule.



Lionel le dentiste c'est pris un coup de boule ? (un vrai pas un disco)

Ca ne m'étonne qu'à moitié, ça lui pendait au nez.


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Lionel le dentiste ?



 nan !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

moi j'ai mis les mais sous le capot de l'imprimante   

beh, là elle ne marche plus du tout et j'ai
pleins d'encre sur les doigts!!! :mouais:


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> et sinon je reviens de l'atelier du Père Noël©, c'est incroyab' cet endroit, surtout le hangar _"Maisons, cabanes & champignons géants"_, *du délire,* faut que je fasse des photos pour vous montrer ça !
> :love:




vi vi on veut voire.


 tout le monde vas bien


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai mis les mais sous le capot de l'imprimante
> 
> beh, là elle ne marche plus du tout et j'ai
> pleins d'encre sur les doigts!!! :mouais:



Pour arriver à l'encre il t'a fallu un marteau je pense...


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour arriver à l'encre il t'a fallu un marteau je pense...



en faite s'est une bague qui a accricher et qui a peter la cartouche


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour arriver à l'encre il t'a fallu un marteau je pense...




non, j'ai juste remplis les cartouches et nettoyé a l'nterieur l'encre qui debordait


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai mis les mais sous le capot de l'imprimante
> 
> beh, là elle ne marche plus du tout et j'ai
> pleins d'encre sur les doigts!!! :mouais:


... et t'es en train de mettre plein d'encre sur le clavier de ton Mac


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Bouh la dureté est dure et moi je suis fatigué, épuisé


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> ... et t'es en train de mettre plein d'encre sur le clavier de ton Mac



non      

par contre c'est vrai qu'il n'est plus blanc de blanc   

est que ça existe un outil pour nettoyer correctement les touches?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non
> 
> par contre c'est vrai qu'il n'est plus blanc de blanc


Tu m'étonnes  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que ça existe un outil pour nettoyer correctement les touches?


Faut vraiment tout te dire hein ?  
Tu prends un carré Hermès et tu frottes ton clavier. Tu verras, ça marche !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

Ben, ces claviers blancs, c'est bien sympa, mais ça se transforme vite en garde manger... :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ces claviers blancs, c'est bien sympa, mais ça se transforme vite en garde manger... :mouais:


 Me parle pas du clavier de l'iBook alors !!!    


Effectivement il a besoin d'un bon nettoyage... :rateau: enfin, il a deja 5 ans et on peut dire qu'il a vecu...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, j'ai juste remplis les cartouches et nettoyé a l'nterieur l'encre qui debordait



Dans quel film t'as vu qu'on remplissait les cartouches ?


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Me parle pas du clavier de l'iBook alors !!!
> 
> 
> Effectivement il a besoin d'un bon nettoyage... :rateau: enfin, il a deja 5 ans et on peut dire qu'il a vecu...




prépare des feuilles avant le nettoyage :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2005)

:sleep: j'me ferais bien une petite sieste moi :sleep:


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>


 Robert ?


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Robert ?



hihihi !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans quel film t'as vu qu'on remplissait les cartouches ?




ici http://www.promoquebec.com/produits/ink-refillfaq.html


il faut vraiment tout te dire a toi pffffff


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2005)

bon, après un bon sandwich, 1 éclaire chocolat, un part de tartes aux fraises, j'attaque le café avec 2 croissants :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, après un bon sandwich, 1 éclaire chocolat, un part de tartes aux fraises, j'attaque le café avec 2 croissants :love:


 Oukimetoussa ?  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oukimetoussa ?  :affraid:



et j'ai encore faim :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oukimetoussa ?  :affraid:


 dsk


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2005)

pour sauvez des emploies ! buvez !


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ici http://www.promoquebec.com/produits/ink-refillfaq.html
> 
> 
> il faut vraiment tout te dire a toi pffffff



Avec ça pas étonnant.

Les cartouches ça se recharge pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, après un bon sandwich, 1 éclaire chocolat, un part de tartes aux fraises, j'attaque le café avec 2 croissants :love:



:affraid: attaquer ce pauvre café avec deux croissants :affraid: Je pensais que la convention de genêve interdisait ces armes de destruction massive ?  :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour sauvez des emploies ! buvez !



avec un peu de birlou pour moi (pour faire prospérer la PME)


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Robert ?



Bon t'arrête, toi? (sans mauvais jeu de mot...)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> avec un peu de birlou pour moi (pour faire prospérer la PME)


Tiens le bar à côté de chez moi a une spécialité maison : le kir à base de Birlou. Jamais goûté.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mai 2005)

*A y est, c'est le Week end.......​ *


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

demain c'est pas un jour ouvré?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> demain c'est pas un jour ouvré?



et alors....?
je suis en week end (pas en congé, c'est pas pareil...) jusqu'au 18 mai....


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

Un week end de 15 jours, ça c'est cool


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2005)

Moi je suis en pleine analyse de site internet. C'est dur dur...
Non, mais là ça fait un peu trop long, j'aimerai qu'on passe à autre chose.
C'est pas que je m'ennuie... enfin, si un peu.
Surtout que les sites de grandes marques de baskets... ça va un moment...


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> demain c'est pas un jour ouvré?


je sais pas chez les intermitents tous les jours sont ouvrable (mais apres dans la réalité sa change)


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un week end de 15 jours, ça c'est cool



tu l'as dit, j'en revais.......et il l'ont fait......


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Oui et moi encore un mois et demi de cours


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

je profite du chomage j'dois rentré dans un studio en fix bientôt et là sa vas peu être la même (tien si vous etcouté la radio des jeunes (fun) vous pourez entendre almy une des prod du  mec pour qui je vais taffé)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

tartine nutella + café  !! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2005)

Hey toys !!!

Et si on a choisi de pas écouter de merde ?


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hey toys !!!
> 
> Et si on a choisi de pas écouter de merde ?


bien s'est pas grave tu ne me payras pas ma retraite.
(même si s'est pas mon style de predilection sa fait des tune)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tartine nutella + café  !! :love:  :love:  :love:



J'ai fait pareil


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous jeunes gens de bonne famille  

Bon appétit Roberta...

Moi c'est Thé et Cake au chocolat




​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Salut l'artiste


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Salut l'artiste




*Mais c'est notre excellent " Cor " qui est là !*

Le seul, le vrai, l'unique.
L'exceptionnel bout-en-train
Qu'on veut devenir son copain...

 _Comment va l'homme le plus beau de la Planète ??? _​


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2005)

bon je vais finir par m'en faire un 
y'a 15 jours, c'etait hyper urgent, la semaine derniere on devait m'envoyer les elements debut de semaine suivante, cette semaine... idem  
ça va encore finir hypra charette, faiche


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2005)




----------



## Spyro (3 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Comment va l'homme le plus beau de la Planète ???


Tu es folle de son cor ? (au fond des bois)  :mouais:


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu es folle de son cor ? (au fond des bois) :mouais:


bien joué le double jeux de mots je kiff.


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu es folle de son cor ? (au fond des bois)  :mouais:




Non mais je fais gaffe, paraît qu'y fait de la boxe...

Alors faut pas le gonfler !

Sinon après c'est toi qui est boursoufflé.

Faut pas emmerder le Cavalier Noir !
:casse:  Faut pas embêter Cor Tyson !  :casse:​ 





 ..... oui, bof, pas trouvé mieux... !!!​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> _Comment va l'homme le plus beau de la Planète ??? _


_



haaaaaaaaa !!!! .


il est beau cor?   zutttt , on m'a caché cela !!!  


    :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais finir par m'en faire un
> y'a 15 jours, c'etait hyper urgent, la semaine derniere on devait m'envoyer les elements debut de semaine suivante, cette semaine... idem
> ça va encore finir hypra charette, faiche




tu veut que je l'appelle ?   

avec ma voix............


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais finir par m'en faire un
> y'a 15 jours, c'etait hyper urgent, la semaine derniere on devait m'envoyer les elements debut de semaine suivante, cette semaine... idem
> ça va encore finir hypra charette, faiche



*Bon, qu'est-ce qu'il a notre Grugounet ???*

L'est contrarié !

Qu'esse qu'on peut faire... ?

Explique...

Ou alors je veux bien servir de Bouc émissaire !

  Parce que là t'es tout rouge, mon _*Nemo*_... !!  ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaaa !!!! .
> 
> 
> il est beau cor?   zutttt , on m'a caché cela !!!
> ...




Bioman c'est tout de même quelque chose non ? Une ossature d'acier dans une main de velour


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

On parle de moi ici :love:


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bioman c'est tout de même quelque chose non ? Une ossature d'acier dans une main de velour



Pour les néophites :

Ne pas confondre avec L'inspecteur _*Dacier*_

qui s'acharne à choper la _*main des voleurs*_ !!!


N'est pas L'homme de Fer qui veut....

... ou l'Homme de Faire  ... !







.... oui, je sais mais on n'est que Mardi...
( je m'entraîne pour le Week-end )​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

voila !!!!!  

http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/grugsecretaire.mp3 *



si apres cela grug n'as pas la documenation , je vais me pendre   



* a copier dans la barre adresse


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila !!!!!
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/grugsecretaire.mp3 *
> 
> ...


 
sa marche pas!


bon je vais cherché ma voiture chez le jaguariste a+ dans le bus.


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila !!!!!
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/grugsecretaire.mp3 *
> 
> ...



:love:   On peut envoyer n'importe quoi comme doc ?


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> On parle de moi ici :love:



On ne peut s'en empêcher,

  Tu es notre Maître de *C*h*o*eu*r*...  ​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> :love:   On peut envoyer n'importe quoi comme doc ?





oui bien sur , accompagné d'un cheque bien eidemment


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

babouel et tibo a dit:
			
		

> *main des voleurs*
> N'est pas L'homme de Fer qui veut....





pour le moment bioman n'arrive meme pas a soulever sa tasse de café
alors, pour les etreintes plus.....d'acier........on reporte ulterieurement


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui bien sur , accompagné d'un cheque bien eidemment



Il doit y avoir une erreur


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Il doit y avoir une erreur





tu veux pas non plus que grug tourne en rond
dans son bocal gratuitement non ??????


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment bioman n'arrive meme pas a soulever sa tasse de café
> alors, pour les etreintes plus.....d'acier........on reporte ulterieurement





_.... Ah, je vois... L'est pas ambidextre !_   ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Il doit y avoir une erreur



Pour un chant des sirènes pareil ! Tu plaisantes, j'espère.


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas non plus que grug tourne en rond
> dans son bocal gratuitement non ??????



 N'essaie pas de noyer le poisson ! Je me propose gentiment suite à ton invitation vocale d'envoyer à Grug la documentation qui lui fait défaut, je ne vais qand même pas vous rémunérer en plus !


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour un chant des sirènes pareil ! Tu plaisantes, j'espère.



Sirène?
Six reines ?

Mais je croyais qu'elle n'était que *Princesse*....?



... mais elle le vaut bien !
Elle a tout d'une *GRANDE* !!

  ​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Elle a tout d'une*GRANDE* !!





il en a qui vont etre deçu : 1m65


----------



## katelijn (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas non plus que grug tourne en rond
> dans son bocal gratuitement non ??????




Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.


----------



## lumai (3 Mai 2005)

le site de Roberta a dit:
			
		

> *Mon site est en construction, revenez bientôt me rendre visite* *Le site Web de robertav-mac*



Ben zut !


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2005)

tout va bien par ici ?
Oui ?
OK, bon je file en cuisine...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben zut !





pffffffff faut lire le message en entier !!!!    

j'ai bien ecrit "a copier dans la barre d'adresse"        :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff faut lire le message en entier !!!!
> 
> j'ai bien ecrit "a copier dans la barre d'adresse"        :love:



mais tu crois qu'on lit tous tes messages et en entier en plus.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mai 2005)

a y est, je suis pres, je vais faire la fete, @+


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Oui bon là je vais me laver, inlassablement mon Cor.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je fais gaffe, paraît qu'y fait de la boxe...
> 
> Alors faut pas le gonfler !
> 
> ...



arrête, avant que le Cor ne m'use !


----------



## lumai (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff faut lire le message en entier !!!!
> 
> j'ai bien ecrit "a copier dans la barre d'adresse"        :love:




Hi hi j'ai fini par trouver ! :love:

Enfin après qu'une petite voix m'ai soufflé.... :rose:


Bon ben si après ça Mossieur Groug est encore charette, c'est qu'il le cherche bien !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

voila, j'ai besoin de votre aide........


je voudrait prendre l'image de lion qui rugit







a la place du lion je voudrait  la tete de fiston et si possible animé et sonore  , comme si c'etait lui qui rugit 

est que c'est tres compliqué ?
je saurais le faire?
avec que logiciel ?

merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, j'ai besoin de votre aide........
> 
> 
> je voudrait prendre l'image de lion qui rugit
> ...



After Effects


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila !!!!!
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/grugsecretaire.mp3 *
> 
> ...



Cette femme est folle!!! J'adore!!!


----------



## poildep (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que c'est tres compliqué ?


Quand même, oui. Un peu.  Pour commencer faudrait un film du fiston en train de rugir... 


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> je saurais le faire?


moi en tout cas je saurais pas... 


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec que logiciel ?


t'as pas une autre idée ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Cette femme est folle!!! J'adore!!!


oh putain elle est tellement bonne que je l'ai mis en boucle, ah robertav :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh putain elle est tellement bonne que je l'ai mis en boucle, ah robertav :love:




si tu veux , demain,  j'en poste un pendant que je chante


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux , demain,  j'en poste un pendant que je chante




on a le droit au remix :rose:


----------



## dool (3 Mai 2005)

*J'EN AI MA CLAAAQUE DE LA TESTOSTEROOOONNNNE !!!!!!*








_'xcusez mais fallais que ça sorte...les voisins croient deja que je suis folle...j'pouvais crier qu'ici_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on a le droit au remix :rose:




et pas que cela !!!!!!!!   


il faudra aussi une retouche question voix , je suis un peu.... :rose: .....

comment dire​  

rouillée ! ? ! ? ! ? !!!!!


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> *J'EN AI MA CLAAAQUE DE LA TESTOSTEROOOONNNNE !!!!!!*





LA MÊME (mais dans l'autre sens :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> *J'EN AI MA CLAAAQUE DE LA TESTOSTEROOOONNNNE !!!!!!*




attention aux hormones bizar   



  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour sauvez des emploies ! buvez !




La même chose s'il vous plait


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La même chose s'il vous plait



La croissance revient je le sens   :love:


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

désolé double post effacé moi svp


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La même chose s'il vous plait


si s'est pour sauvé des emplois je veux bien me remettre a boire


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, j'ai besoin de votre aide........
> 
> 
> je voudrait prendre l'image de lion qui rugit
> ...



After Effects est le bon logiciel couplé avec Quicktime Pro,
mais il te faudrait des images de fiston qui 
rugit et les mettre à la place de la tête du fauve.

C'est pas facile, mais moins compliqué qu'on ne le pense.

ça fait un moment que je ne me suis pas
servi de After Effects...
Il faudrait que je le ré installe et que j'essaie....

Mais y'en a sûrement des beaucoup plus calés que
moi dans les forums Vidéo.​


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> La croissance revient je le sens   :love:


 Ah bah t'es là aussi toi 

Ca m'etonnes pas 


Tiens une Heinkein pour toi et une pour Prerima


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

Hop là, salut les gens 
J'peux avoir une Heineken aussi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hop là, salut les gens
> J'peux avoir une Heineken aussi ?


 25, 33 ?


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 25, 33 ?



et ho là y a pas marquer open bar (quoi que).
bon aller open bar jusqua 23H59.




ps: on écrit ça comment jusqua?


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

a raconté des bétise ça donne soif je vais me rafraichir le gosier rue des cordeliers (au café des cordeliers ) et je fait pas de pub s'est juste le meilleur du coin sa café (y a plein de mac user)


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 25, 33 ?


Ben sais pas, t'as pas une girafe là, Global?


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

Salut les zamis du faux rhum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

je savais bien que j'allais retrouver Babibel dans le coin


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

Le jeu de mot qui tue Miosis !


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

Bah, je sais .... pas beaucoup dormis  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Board el de zut c'est bon aussi comme jeu de mot ?


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Le jeu de mot qui tue Miosis !



j't'ai envoyé un message sur "garden state"


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

*





 TOURNÉE GÉNÉRALE !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

V'la* MioCasanis*

et son pote du d'ssus

*P*etit *P*ierrou *D*'*A*rvor.

Ah non, Vador... y s'escuze, hein ???

_  à la bonne vot' !  _​


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




     ou tu vas les chercher ? !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Dans son crâne et y'a moins de chemin pour y arriver


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

Ouais, le Coup du Petit Pierrou..... :mouais:


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Board el de zut c'est bon aussi comme jeu de mot ?



 Tu sais très bien que l'on ne peut *QUE *rigoler à tes blagues !! 

C'est évident...

_*Hein, les Potes ?*_

Dites z'y quequ' chose à ce* Cor* inanimé... !!

  :love:  ​


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

okay..; Cor reviens ici,
COR !  au pieds !


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, le Coup du Petit Pierrou..... :mouais:



T'aurais préféré

*Dark Vadedan* ??

Non, Et pis j'aurais pas pu te faire ça,* moi*....

Ooohh, que Non !!!​


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

j'ai un pot qui veut te dire bonjour Pierrou,


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

j'ai un pote qui veut te dire bonjour Pierrou,


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

À Cor perdu je t'embrasse mon babouchka


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un pote qui veut te dire bonjour Pierrou,


Ou est ce que t'as chopé une photo de moi sans casque?


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Attention à toi Cor !!!


Le sous-directeur de l'Empire va
Contre Attaquer un de ces jours...


... et il va t'Ensabler !!!

​


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ou est ce que t'as chopé une photo de moi sans casque?



J'avais toujours su que c'etait chewbac qui jouait le rôle de dark vador, il y a que lui pour rentrer dans le costume     trop facile  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> J'avais toujours su que c'etait chewbac qui jouait le rôle de dark vador, il y a que lui pour rentrer dans le costume     trop facile  :rateau:


Ouais, ya juste les poils qui coincent de temps en temps


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ya juste les poils qui coincent de temps en temps



*En parlant de poils...*

C'est de mon *crâne* qu'ils se sont servis

pour *mouler son casque* !



... J'te f'rai dire ...​


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

tu fais quois ce soir Cor, billard ?  


oh non pas enCor !


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *En parlant de poils...*
> 
> C'est de mon *crâne* qu'ils se sont servis
> 
> ...


ça explique le bonnet en forme de gland


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

Ben ouais, en plus c'est lubrifié quoi !


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2005)

:affraid:  c'est plein de squatteurs ici  :affraid:


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quois ce soir Cor, billard ?
> 
> 
> oh non pas enCor !










Mais t'as encore *mangé* un *clown* ce matin,

*MIOSAUCISSE* ???




​


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  c'est plein de squatteurs ici  :affraid:




*  Comment y va mieux " Marin " ???  

On s'inquiétait, Moi !....


*​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  c'est plein de squatteurs ici  :affraid:



Groing :love:


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

j'fais plein de trucs en même temps, j'arrete pas de me planter, je dois avoir un proce pentium dans la tête  :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

Ouais et alors?


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, en plus c'est lubrifié quoi !




*OUI ben, Moi ...*

Je ne transpire pas des *PIEDS* dans mes grandes bottes noires

en Latex, *moi* !!!!

Je Transpire du *FRONT* !!










.... mais ça sent pas meilleur...​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

sa picole sec on dirait !!!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

Vader transpire pas, il a des membres cybernétiques !


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et alors?




ben .....  ouhai c'est vrai on s'en fou ....


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa picole sec on dirait !!!!!!



_M'en parlez pas, ma P'tite Dame...._


Y'a des canettes qui traînent partout, ICI !

Va encore falloir faire le ménage demain....





​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa picole sec on dirait !!!!!!



Surtout le chauve qui sourit :X


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Surtout le chauve qui sourit :X



au fait, et ta multinationale, ça va toujours ?


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

oh lala ! suporte pas l'alcoo


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

c'est censée etre quoi comme smiley   :X    ????


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2005)

Tiens, les 2 comiques sont de retour :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Va encore falloir faire le ménage demain....




comptes surtout pas sur moi !!!!!!!


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est censée etre quoi comme smiley   :X    ????




ça doit être un truc censuré


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Surtout le chauve qui sourit :X



D'abord,

_*Pierrosis* _et _*Miodor*_

y font rien qu'à d'm'embêter tout le monde !

S'ils savaient combien je suis *malade*....​ 
















 .....  complètement *Malaaadde* !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être un truc censuré




*X X X*



_Oui, complètemen_t  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*X X X* ​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, les 2 comiques sont de retour :hein:



Bonsoir chez GlobalCut


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> D'abord,
> 
> _*Pierrosis* _et _*Miodor*_
> 
> ...


prende le pas comme ça Babibel, c'est pour de rigoler  





OH TU CROIS QUAND MEME PAS QU4ON VA T'PLAINDRE NON !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, les 2 comiques sont de retour :hein:





je ne suis pas une comique moi !!!!!    
je suis une secretaire qui tente le tout pour tout pour rendre service au poisson


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

*AAaahhhhh !!!*

Je *Floode* comme un malade !!!

Tout ça pour arriver à 220 posts...  C'est Nul !​ 








Je suis Malaaaa * aaaaaa* deeeuuuuu!!!​


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas une comique moi !!!!!
> je suis une secretaire qui tente le tout pour tout pour rendre service au poisson


 Tu te sentais visé ?


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *AAaahhhhh !!!*
> 
> Je *Floode* comme un malade !!!
> 
> ...



Babouel, reste calme !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rendre service au poisson


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *AAaahhhhh !!!*
> 
> Je *Floode* comme un malade !!!
> 
> ...




ARRETE DE CRIER TU M'FOU MAL AU CRA   NEEEUUUUUU !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu te sentais visé ?



 Global


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Oui c'est vrai, ça !!

On oublie un peu vite notre Grug

et notre Roberta qui fait des pieds et des mains

pour lui faciliter sa communication...


C'est injuste de passer à côté de cela sans les Féliciter !

On ne pense qu'à nous... Sales égoïstes que vous êtes !

*VOILÀ !!

Je ne suis pas très content de vous 

*MioPhillys*   et* Dark du Nord*
*​


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

Babouel tu va te prendre un coup de sabre là .....


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>


 :affraid: moman :affraid:


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai, ça !!
> 
> On oublie un peu vite notre Grug
> 
> et notre Roberta​





Oups ...

Salut grug  

salut globulcop   

salut roberta ​


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Global


 Hell-o Lemmy


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2005)

c'est bon ?
     
c'est propre ?
    

bien sur, avec un   ordinaire il reste toujours quelques taches


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Babouel tu va te prendre un coup de sabre là .....




Même pas peur, j'ai *Moussa* à côté de moi.... !


_" ça pas peur si Babouel, moi connais ça Mark Davor, moi si protège toi Moussa "











_
Voilà, ce qu'il me dit, donc tu vois bien qu'il est là... !!!

Nanana euuu !!!​


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon ?
> 
> c'est propre ?
> 
> ...


 La tache part, mais le gras reste


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon ?
> 
> c'est propre ?
> 
> ...


et si on secoue la fenêtre du forum, tu peux même lustrer


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon ?
> 
> c'est propre ?
> 
> ...



Ah ben, ça fait plaisir de te voir de bien meilleure humeur.

Ton sourire en dit long, *TANT MIEUX !*​


----------



## miosis (3 Mai 2005)

Ben j'vais vous laisser les zamis,

   bizou


----------



## Pierrou (3 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur, j'ai *Moussa* à côté de moi.... !
> 
> 
> _" ça pas peur si Babouel, moi connais ça Mark Davor, moi si protège toi Moussa "
> ...








Mouais, ou pas ! 
Bon sur ce j'y vais moi les gens 
@+


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La tache part, mais le gras reste



T'as raison que le *gras* reste...

   Y'a l'aut' là avec son *Muguet* et le motard au *casque brillan*t... !   




... Heureusement que  ( je ) tu es là pour relever 

le débat.

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

pourquoi ce soir j'ai du mal a garder mon serieux devant l'ecran ?


----------



## Babouel (3 Mai 2005)

Bon allez !

*    Salut les amis.    *

et

*  MERCI* de cet agréable moment.  


:love: :love: :love:






... je saurais m'en souvenir lors de ma prochaine ré-incarnation​


----------



## Avril-VII (3 Mai 2005)

Allez moi je vais me coucher.
Demain, c'est le brevet blanc de maths.
Bonne nuit à vous tous.
​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

bonne nuit babouel et avril  :love:


----------



## poildep (3 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez !
> 
> *    Salut les amis.    *
> 
> ...



​


----------



## macelene (3 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2005)




----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Mai 2005)

'soir tout l'monde 

Je passe voir un peu ce que j'ai raté aujourd'hui sur MacGe avant de plonger dans mon lit, grosse fatigue ces temps-ci... :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2005)

Bonne nuit les laveurs de vitres et les autres, même ceux qui sont au coin


----------



## poildep (3 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je passe voir un peu ce que j'ai raté aujourd'hui sur MacGe avant de plonger dans mon lit,


Va te coucher tout de suite, va.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Mai 2005)

Ben écoute, jvais suivre ton conseil, c'est plus sage...

Alors, ben... bonne nuit MacGe


----------



## lumai (3 Mai 2005)

tous


----------



## poildep (3 Mai 2005)

la rougeaude :love:


----------



## lumai (3 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> la rougeaude :love:


  l'Allumé ! 

:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> tous


 Toutes


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

bonsoir et bien venu a l'émission 1 mot 1 smilley
comme vous pouvez le voir le débat a déjas commencer


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

quoi...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir et bien venu a l'émission 1 mot 1 smilley
> comme vous pouvez le voir le débat a déjas commencer



ha....  

ok...!!!


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

merci... 

d'accore


----------



## Babouel (4 Mai 2005)

_* Bonjour !!  *_

La nuit fut douce et agréable, suivie
de StarWars VI
 ( Non, pas de projection privée avec Pierrou, je vous rassure ! ) 

Aujourd'hui:

ÉNORME TASSE DE KFÉ
 Musique : Steely Dan, Weather Report, Stanley Clarke  

*et Boulot !*

 Reste joignable ​


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2005)

je viens d'arriver au boulot *au boulot* et je suis tombé sur un titre de journal CHOQUANT !!!   

LA SUISSE PARTY - 

la customisation tendance 

avec un photo d'une piscine 


pourquoi il y a une suissesse blonde a forte poitrine avec un maillot de bain aux couleurs du drapeau allemand sur la photo de couv' ?  :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> Là je viens de terminer une image insupp*ortaaaaaAAAAAble !*
> :hein:
> :mouais:
> ...






*Euh, et ça pèse combien tout ça Roberto ?*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2005)

Purée ! le monde est fou !!!!!!!!!   

Ce matin, comme d'hab, je forme le 5555 pour obtenir le helpdesk informatique ... pratique quand on sait que le helpdesk central est situé sur notre site dans le bâtiment juste en face du mien... une pelouse à traverser et ça y est !!!!
J'ai en ligne une charmante opératrice à qui je commande un secure ID en lui disant que je passerai le prendre dans le courant de l'après-midi...
...gloussements ... petits rires étouffés ... et l'opératrice qui me répond : "malheureusement, je crains que ce ne soit impossible...!!!" - moi de lui répondre : "y'a plus de secure ID ??? " - et elle de me dire d'une voix enjouée : "Euh ! Bruxelles / Islamabad c'est pas un peu loin juste pour venir chercher un secure ID !!!!!":rateau: :rateau: 
   ... effectivement ! depuis lundi le helpdesk central a été transféré au Pakistan sans qu'on s'en rende même compte ... même numéro d'appel abrégé, même facilités, etc... etc...

J'ai tourné mon fauteuil vers la fenêtre et j'ai regardé les nuages qui jouaient à saute-moutons sur la ligne d'horizon ... et j'ai pensé : "Putain ! qu'est ce que je suis content de dégager ! c'est plus pour moi tout ça !!!!!":love: :love: 

Au moment de poster ce message, soit un petit quart d'heure après mon appel au helpdesk central, je reçois deux mails : l'un du Pakistan m'avertissant qu'un secure ID m'attend à la réception qui se trouve à 100 m de mon bureau et l'autre des Philippines avec mon username et mon code PIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Là-dessus, je rentre chez moi parce que comme disait une baleine de mes amies : cétacé !!!!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (4 Mai 2005)

ppfff je viens de faire un aller retour dans les embouts pour rien... je reçois un coup de fil de la secrétaire m'annonçant que le cours d'aujourd'hui était annulé alors que je me trouvais à 500m de l'école 

Enfin, je vais en profiter pour aller dormir une heure ou deux là, j'ai trop de sommeil à rattraper :sleep:


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

salut a tous 


bon aller go to the ACDIC.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Purée ! le monde est fou !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ce matin, comme d'hab, je forme le 5555 pour obtenir le helpdesk informatique ... pratique quand on sait que le helpdesk central est situé sur notre site dans le bâtiment juste en face du mien... une pelouse à traverser et ça y est !!!!
> J'ai en ligne une charmante opératrice à qui je commande un secure ID en lui disant que je passerai le prendre dans le courant de l'après-midi...
> ...



Les joies de la mondialisation. Il semblerait pourtant que nombre d'entreprises commencent à réintégrer les services qu'ils avaient délocalisé. C'est sûr que c'est plus facile de passer dans le bureau d'en face pour dire ce que tu penses à la personne que d'envoyer un mail à l'autre boût du monde à une personne qui n'en a rien à foutre...
 :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais le truc qui m'inquiète le plus, c'est l'onglet *"Efficacité"* !
> :affraid:
> :rose:




Ben tiens tu me fais découvrir un truc, j'avais jamais vu, l'onglet efficacité.   
Bon, je suis les 3/4 du temps en mode plein écran alors ben, pas percuté. 
Bé, là, j'étais en train de bidouiller des trucs et des machins sur un fichier de 265Mo avec Motoshop et ben, l'efficacité est pas brillante non plus... (36 %) :rateau: 

*Bah, je fais ça juste pour la gloire alors... pas grave  *


----------



## semac (4 Mai 2005)

heuuuu... moi pas de sécure ID, pas d'image super lourde avec pleins de calques, juste une pause café avec mes collègues, avec croissants et pains au chocolat !  pas mal non plus hein, moins spatial que vous autre mais tout aussi bon  :love:  :love:


----------



## N°6 (4 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le monde est devenu un grand village de dingues.*



 

Nooooooooooon ! Au secours ! 

 :rateau:


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

il nous faut bioman robertav vite


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le monde est devenu un grand village de dingues.*


   ... je ne te le fais pas dire !!!!!!!! 
Dernière anecdote en date : Il y a quinze jours, ils organisent sur le site un "festival de la diversité" - on me demande de participer à un "senior corner" ... sorte de stand de kermesse dans lequel les "vieux" (enfin, les survivants !) montrent qu'ils sont encore up-to-date !!!:rateau: 
De mon côté, j'amène mon PB alu, ma caméra numérique et c'est parti pour des démos de Imovie et tout le reste... pas mal ! beaucoup de succès !!! 
Mon voisin de bureau, un vieux de 57 ans, veut absolument faire une démonstration de hip hop (il a dû suivre une dizaine de cours !!!!) ... il étale une sorte de carpette, enfonce le bouton play de son lecteur de cassette, et commence à se décarcasser ... pas mal, j'avoue ... il se débrouille plutôt bien pour un ankylosé ... jusqu'au moment ou il glisse sur un prospectus qui traînait par terre, tombe et heurte de la tête un coin de table bien affûté !!!!! 
Fallait voir le ramdam ... ambulance et tout le toutim + service de nettoyage express pour la flaque de sang qui imprégnait sa carpette !!!!!:rateau:  (ps : j'en rie maintenant parce que c'était plus spectaculaire que grave et qu'il a pu rentrer chez lui avec quelques points de suture...)
Le lendemain, je le croise enturbanné dans le couloir ... et lorsque je prend de ses nouvelles par charité chrétienne, la seule chose qu'il trouve à me dire sur un ton légèrement énervé et narquois c'est : "Toi, avec ton Mac et ta petite caméra on peut pas dire que t'as pris des risques !!!!!!"  
Ce à quoi je lui ai répondu : "T'as récupéré ton vieux neurone coincé dans les poils de ta carpette ?????":rateau: :rateau: 
Ben depuis on ne se parle plus !!!!!!!!!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## bebert (4 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le lendemain, je le croise enturbanné dans le couloir ... et lorsque je prend de ses nouvelles par charité chrétienne, la seule chose qu'il trouve à me dire sur un ton légèrement énervé et narquois c'est : "Toi, avec ton Mac et ta petite caméra on peut pas dire que t'as pris des risques !!!!!!"



Toi, avec ton mac et ta petite caméra... *t'as filmé la scène ???*    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (4 Mai 2005)

bon je vais aller à la piscine


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais aller à la piscine



je vient de réécouté le message de ta secrètaire elle est folle j'adore


----------



## lumai (4 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais aller à la piscine


 Tu passes au grand bocal ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben depuis on ne se parle plus !!!!!!!!!!!:love: :love: :love:





t'inquiete, parfois un regard vaut plus que pleins des mots !!  



     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais aller à la piscine





et moi je vais faire du shopping !!!  

compte pas sur moi pour repondre au telephone !!


----------



## lumai (4 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> compte pas sur moi pour repondre au telephone !!



Bah tu as bien dû préparer un message pour le répondeur ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2005)

Euh ! si, par le plus grand des hasards, certains posteurs étaient à Newcastle entre le dimanche 15 mai au soir et le vendredi 20 mai ... j'y suis toute la semaine.... paraît que la densité de bistrots (pardon ... de pubs) au m2 est tout bonnement édifiante !!!!!!!!:rateau: 

A vérifier !!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... paraît que la densité de bistrots (pardon ... de pubs) au m2 est tout bonnement édifiante !!!!!!!!:rateau:
> 
> A vérifier !!!!!!!!:love:





tu comptes TOUS les verifier ????      



lumai, desolé :rose: là je ne peux pas preparer un message pour la messagerie ....
plus tard peut etre    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu comptes TOUS les verifier ????


   ... non ! seulement ceux dans lesquels ils ne cassent pas du belge barbu et chevelu !!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Salut thebig content de te voir par ici


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... non ! seulement ceux dans lesquels ils ne cassent pas du belge barbu et chevelu !!!!!:love: :love:




j'ai la solution pour tous les tester sans probleme:
 tu rases tout et tu dis que tu es italien !!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la solution pour tous les tester sans probleme:
> tu rases tout et tu dis que tu es italien !!!!!




malheur, avec le Liverpool/Milan Ac qui se dessine, j'eviterai...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Allez à tout


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2005)

Yeeeehhheee ! WEEK END DE 5 JOURS ! !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

ça va, on a compris.....feignant.....


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça va, on a compris.....feignant.....


Oui tout à fait, et je l'assume !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

*je suis en week end depuis hier et ce jusqu'au 18 mais je l'ecris pas partout en gros et tout le temps......* 

quoi, on me dit que si, ha.....j'avais pas vu......


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2005)

Jusqu'au 18 mai, tu vas pouvoir aller voir Star Wars tranquille alors


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'au 18 mai, tu vas pouvoir aller voir Star Wars tranquille alors



je sais pas trop, j'ai peur que ce soit une grosse daube....      :rateau:

quoi? tu cherches ton boulier rouge....non???


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Mai 2005)

Tu commences à faire la queue devant le cinéma quand? demain?  
Sinon, ca va me faire le plus grand bien 4 jours!!!


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2005)

Arf nan pas demain la queue, et pas de boule rouge pour Stook, je peux comprendre son inquiétude....
mais bon, j'ai rancart avec une certaine fille qui me plait pour aller le voir le 18 le film alors  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

je l'ai echappé belle ......pour un poil j'ai failli faire la baby sitter aujourd'hui !!! :mouais:


----------



## N°6 (4 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai echappé belle ......pour un poil j'ai failli faire la baby sitter aujourd'hui !!! :mouais:



Ça dépend, c'est pour un poil de qui ?


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2005)

La classe n°6


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai echappé belle ......pour un poil j'ai failli faire la baby sitter aujourd'hui !!! :mouais:



des détails voyons


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai echappé belle ......pour un poil j'ai failli faire la baby sitter aujourd'hui !!! :mouais:


 neveu est encore malade?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> neveu est encore malade?



waow....toi au moins tu suis.....   :love:     :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2005)

Pffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!    

Juste à l'instant, je pouffe encore en pensant au "dîner de famille" de samedi dernier ... un de mes neveux du côté de ma femme est homosexuel ... tout le monde le sait depuis toujours et l'apprécie beaucoup parce que c'est un gars vraiment bien et sympa !!!!!!! Bref, aucun problème, si ce n'est que ses parents ne sont (je devrais plutôt dire "n'étaient") pas au courant de son homosexualité (si si ! ça existe encore, je vous jure....)...:rateau: 
Bref, quelques jours avant le repas, il vient me trouver en annonçant qu'il a décidé de faire son "coming out" vis-à-vis de ses parents au cours du dîner !!! 
J'essaie de l'en dissuader en argumentant qu'il vaudrait peut-être mieux qu'il soit face à face avec ses parents, mais rien n'y fait ... il préfère le dire entouré d'amis et d'amies plutôt qu'être seul avec ses parents...
Donc, juste après l'apéro, voilà le neveu qui lève son verre comme pour porter un toast, regarde ses parents et leur dit : "j'ai quelque chose à vous dire ... quelque chose d'important !!!!" - un silence un peu pesant s'installe et c'est alors que sa mère lui dit : "Je sais ce que tu veux dire ! si tu crois qu'on ne l'avait pas remarqué !!!!!" - grosse surprise et mon neveu de lui répondre : "et qu'est-ce que tu avais remarqué ?????" - et là, ce fut l'indicible explosion quand sa mère lui dit : "Ben ça fait depuis quelques mois que je sais que tu fumes en cachette !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   "
Impossible de décrire la situation ... on était tous morts de rire, explosés la tête sous la table ... même le neveu n'en pouvait plus ... il a fallu certainement un bon quart d'heure pour qu'on reprenne nos esprits...
Il n'a plus rien osé dire au cours du repas tellement on était pliés en quatre !!!
Ce n'est que le lendemain qu'il a parlé avec ses parents qui ont très bien accepté sa situation !!!!!! 
Mais purée ... quelle soirée !!!!!!:love: :love: :love: 
...et "fumer en cachette" en plus .......


----------



## Spyro (4 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> waow....toi au moins tu suis.....   :love:     :love:




j ai fait des fiches


----------



## Babouel (4 Mai 2005)

Tiens j'en ai marre... J'vais aller boire un coup moi !!


_*'JOUR M'sieurs-Dames*_

OUh, ben y'a du monde ici.

*Comment va ?*

Je ne pensais pas vous trouver là.

Ah, Pierrou est au Coca !
Fais gaffe aux bulles...



​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'en ai marre... J'vais aller boire un coup moi !!




*Il fait beau, il fait chaud... et j'ai même pas une bière dans mon frigo...*


----------



## Babouel (4 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il fait beau, il fait chaud... et j'ai même pas une bière dans mon frigo...*





*... Aussitôt qu'une fille ... ... est aimée d'un Garçon...*​   Ah mais, quel Poète ce* " Lepurfilsdastérix " ...  
*


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

par chez nous il pleut alors profite sa vas pas durée


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la solution pour tous les tester sans probleme:
> tu rases tout et tu dis que tu es italien !!!!!



Une fois comme ça faudra plus aller en corse par contre.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Me revoili


----------



## sylko (4 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Purée ! le monde est fou !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ce matin, comme d'hab, je forme le 5555 pour obtenir le helpdesk informatique ... pratique quand on sait que le helpdesk central est situé sur notre site dans le bâtiment juste en face du mien... une pelouse à traverser et ça y est !!!!
> J'ai en ligne une charmante opératrice à qui je commande un secure ID en lui disant que je passerai le prendre dans le courant de l'après-midi...
> ...


 
Tu vas rire, mais je viens d'apprendre que le service de piquet, de la maintenance de notre serveur, se trouve ...au Liban.  :mouais: 

Samedi dernier, la voix familière de notre 5555, avait un drôle d'accent. Je viens de piger pourquoi. Moi qui voulait lui botter le cul, lundi, pour ne pas avoir réussir à relancer le serveur.  

... on vit une époque formidable.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas rire, mais je viens d'apprendre que le service de piquet, de la maintenance de notre serveur, se trouve ...au Liban.  :mouais:
> 
> Samedi dernier, la voix familière de notre 5555, avait un drôle d'accent. Je viens de piger pourquoi. Moi qui voulait lui botter le cul, lundi, pour ne pas avoir réussir à relancer le serveur.
> 
> ... on vit une époque formidable.



Moi j'avais un service en irak et j'ai plus de nouvelles depuis quelques mois...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Mon oncle on va bien boire A+


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

A table !!!
Bon apétit !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

je viens d'arriver , enfin depuis un petit moment 



edit : avril , tu vas au lit a 20 heure ????


----------



## Grug (4 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'avais un service en irak et j'ai plus de nouvelles depuis quelques mois...


 moi en porcelaine


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi en porcelaine





si tu l'aimes pas trop invite moi a faire la vaisselle


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu l'aimes pas trop invite moi a faire la vaisselle



Tu prends cher?


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2005)

Hop, je reviens des courses à Nantes, un iPod dans le sac à dos !


----------



## Grug (4 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu l'aimes pas trop invite moi a faire la vaisselle


  :affraid: :love: :rateau:

quand tu veux


----------



## Babouel (4 Mai 2005)

_*Ouais ?




*_​


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

[Hé T'a vu ?
J'ai passé les 400 posts !

​*J'ai supprimé les images, car tes liens de smileys ne marchent pas. Le résultat affiché est "smiley out". Pense à utiliser la fonction "prévisualisation, ou lis au moins ce que donne tes posts.*


----------



## sylko (4 Mai 2005)

*Bravo Avril!*


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2005)

OUAIS BRAVO ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

je ne suis pas trop cher pour faire la vaisselle....

il faut dire que on ne me la confie pas trop souvent  :rose: 
meme fifille prefere remplir elle meme le lave-vaisselle   


bravooooo mon p'tit avril , et ton examen alors bien passé?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

En francais et en histoire géo, j'ai assuré. On a déjà corrigé une partie du francais et ca me fait 19/25 .
Après en histoire c'était, ou la france des années 30, ou en géo c'était la pauvreté dans le monde.
J'ai pris l'histoire et j'ai réussi aussi.

Quant aux maths....
Le début j'ai bien réussi, j'ai vérifié mes résultats, sa tombait juste (des fosi on se fait peur aux moments là) mais j'ai pas eu le temps de finir, j'ai mi le temp pour démarrer.
Donc il me manque 5 questions (5points / 60) donc tout baigne)

En somme : comme sur des roulettes.

Et ca ca veut dire : Ticket d'entrée à l'apple store !!!

:love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2005)

Brevet c'est ça Avril ?  
moi je prépare le Bc :sick:


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

Brevet oui, brevet blanc, mais qui compte vachement dans la moyenne. D'ailleurs, il était à mes yeux plus important que le vrai brevet.


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2005)

Il est souvent plus dur aussi  
Perso j'ai eu 35/40, 37/40 et 29/40 au brevet, au bac blanc j'ai eu la mention bien avec 14,7


----------



## Babouel (4 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Il est souvent plus dur aussi
> Perso j'ai eu 35/40, 37/40 et 29/40 au brevet, au bac blanc j'ai eu la mention bien avec 14,7



*Tiens un martien... !*

J'pourrais bien te faire peur avec mes potes de la 
planète Carras



​


----------



## Babouel (4 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens un martien... !*
> 
> J'pourrais bien te faire peur avec mes potes de la
> planète Carras
> ​



Dis-donc Babouel, j'crois bien que j'suis tout *seul*?

T'as pas c't'*impression*, toi???



​


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

non non


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Salut le weekendeux


----------



## Babouel (4 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc Babouel, j'crois bien que j'suis tout *seul*?
> 
> T'as pas c't'*impression*, toi???
> 
> ...



Ben ouais, je crois nien aussi...

Doit y avoir un Match de Fooche Ball, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ou un épisode de Derrick...!





Bon ben, on peut s'muser ensemble avec moi si tu veux ???






Tu veux bien, dis Babouel...?​


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2005)

Salut Global :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2005)

Babouel


----------



## Babouel (4 Mai 2005)

babouel a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, je crois nien aussi...
> 
> Doit y avoir un Match de Fooche Ball,
> 
> ...



J'avais pas trop envie de m'amuser...

Ah, mais je crois que voilà du monde, Yeah !!!

On va pouvoir boire un 'tit coup 

Désolé, Babibouelouchinet...


*Salut Super !




Salut Global !*​


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

et une absynthe pour babouel une


----------



## Babouel (4 Mai 2005)

_* ' JOUR Tibomon  

M'amuse comme un fou ici...





*_​


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Global :love:


  :love:


----------



## Babouel (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et une absynthe pour babouel une




à vrai dire c'est du

*Guewurzt*

et du *fameux* !!





*Cheers !*​


----------



## Babouel (4 Mai 2005)

Bon,

Femme vient de m'appeler

pour aller Dodo !

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes...






C'est pourtant pas Samedi... ?

Ben j'y vais quand-même.


*J'arrriiive !!






*
​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Je vais me coucher, bonne nuit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me coucher, bonne nuit.



Et tu nous réveilles pour dire ça !


----------



## Franswa (4 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir 
Je reviens de trois jours de boulot à fond  Donc là, je vais me coucher :sleep:
Bonne nuit et à demain


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> Je reviens de trois jours de boulot à fond  Donc là, je vais me coucher :sleep:
> Bonne nuit et à demain



'nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2005)

Bonne nuit

Tiens si tu passes pas la petit Mer ce week-end


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Mai 2005)

Salut a tous !
Moi je viens de rentrer de Londres où j'étais parti une semaine pour les cours!Mais après les visites j'ai quand même pu aller a l'applestore 
Je viens d'installer Tiger et je vais me coucher 
bonne nuit tous    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous !
> Moi je viens de rentrer de Londres où j'étais parti une semaine pour les cours!Mais après les visites j'ai quand même pu aller a l'applestore
> Je viens d'installer Tiger et je vais me coucher
> bonne nuit tous    :love:



'nuit


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous !
> Moi je viens de rentrer de Londres où j'étais parti une semaine pour les cours!Mais après les visites j'ai quand même pu aller a l'applestore
> Je viens d'installer Tiger et je vais me coucher
> bonne nuit tous    :love:




Salut tout le monde 

Yoooooo Fox!! :love:
Aaaaaaaah Londres, j'adore cette ville.
 Camden Town, c'est vraiment le pied


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> 
> Yoooooo Fox!! :love:
> Aaaaaaaah Londres, j'adore cette ville.
> Camden Town, c'est vraiment le pied



j'ai vu Camden market c'est sympa, les gens y sont epique mais il y a trop de touristes 
Et puis en plus tous les gars de 15-16 ans me demandaient si je voulais de la drogue  :sleep:


----------



## elektroseb (5 Mai 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu Camden market c'est sympa, les gens y sont epique mais il y a trop de touristes
> Et puis en plus tous les gars de 15-16 ans me demandaient si je voulais de la drogue  :sleep:



ben c'est bien ce que je dis...


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous!

Aujourd'hui, c'est férié   Alors je vais lire le Lonely Planet sur New York. Dimanche, LeSqual et moi, on prend l'avion!  Je tiens plus en place!


----------



## sylko (5 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Aujourd'hui, c'est férié   Alors je vais lire le Lonely Planet sur New York. Dimanche, LeSqual et moi, on prend l'avion!  Je tiens plus en place!



Z'en avez de la chance. Profitez un max.  

Ramenez un Mac mini d'un Applestore et de la melatonine d'un drugstore.


----------



## nonos (5 Mai 2005)

bon allez je me lance dans un rebus:


aujourd'hui c'est :  








fée rayée
 j'aurais pu faire mieux mais j'ai pas trouvé de bonnes images 
bonne journée quand même...


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

Bien joué Nonos, elle est bien bonne celle là  
Ahh les joies du férié, et ils veulent nous retirer la pentecôte ? nan !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Je fais même pas le pont demain


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

là, je devrai aller me refaire la façade
je suis invité a midi .....enfin......pas pressé de partir !!!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Moi je fais le pont. Au fait, pour finir le powerbook, ce sera pour la fin du moi :rateau: , sauf si on braque la banque de france.
En attendant, je vais jouer au banco, comme ca je pourrai ptetre me payer la souris.


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

Ben moi je sais pas ce que je vais faire, mes parents sont partis depuis hier, ils rentrent que ce soir, je vais faire la synthese pour l'option musique au bac, et apres, si je trouve des gens, je vais sortir je pense


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

Il fait un temps pourrit chez moi.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Moi je vais faire une sieste sûrement


----------



## duracel (5 Mai 2005)

Je vais bientôt partir pour voir mes futurs petits chats.


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

Chez moi il fait gris et pas tres chaud .... :sick:


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

Moi je me cherche un nouvel avatar.


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais faire une sieste sûrement



Je pense aussi qu'il faut que tu te Reposes....

... va pas te surmener, non plus !!!

_





  BONJOUR mon Corchicounet !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Salut babou elle est belle


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi il fait gris et pas tres chaud .... :sick:



*  Salut Pierrou !!  *

T'es une vraie Fouine, t'es dans toutes les discussion, toi... ?




​


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Salut babou elle est belle



Qui ?

Ma femme....?

J'croyais qu'on devait pas parler d'elle...



​


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me cherche un nouvel avatar.



c'est plus classe avril-VII....vraiment ...
reste l'avatar.....cherche ici ou ici si tu veux pas t'embeter avec 'toshop.....


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

une machine qui me soule a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook.



Merci 

Je vais changer de signature aussi.


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est plus classe avril-VII....vraiment ...



Mister Stook a entièrement raison...
Bonne initiative


( bon, moi j'suis un peu mal placé pour ça... )

​


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Je vais changer de signature aussi.



c'est une bonne initiative.... 


merci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Pour l'avatar tu peux prendre aussi des icones


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

Ca y est j'ai mis l'avatar, mais ca va pas terrible avec le pseudo, vous en pensez quoi ? Je garde ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mai 2005)

'tain, c'est Sasuke....... 
super choix.....





			
				Raaaaaahhhaahahahaha a dit:
			
		

> vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sasuke....


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

Allez hop ! Je garde.
Maitenant faut signer.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Garde le il est bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Garde le il est bien



et toi t'en met plus maintenant.....


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

J'ai lancé le mouvement du changement d'avatar de l'après-midi.


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est j'ai mis l'avatar, mais ca va pas terrible avec le pseudo, vous en pensez quoi ? Je garde ?



*Salut Avril !!!

*_Consulte tes Mess Privés..






_​


----------



## Franswa (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lancé le mouvement du changement d'avatar de l'après-midi.


 héhéhé 
Nan, pas pour le mien


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

Ah moi on me fera pas changer d'avatar ! je tiens à ma réputation de cochonne de cuir  masquée :rateau:





Un peu comme Babouel en quelque sorte


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi on me fera pas changer d'avatar ! je tiens à ma réputation de cochonne de cuir  masquée :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui mais, moi,

j'enlève mon *masque* de temps à autres...






Hé hé hé hé !!!​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

J'arrive pas à siester


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mai 2005)

bon, et cette signature alors...?
tu as des idées.....Avril..?


ps: t'as assisté au trivialmacg....? on en a pas eu de nouvelle....?!


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

MEDITEZ LA LECON:


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

Moi je suis partit à 21H30 et j'ai raflé aucun point. :rateau:
J'étais au milieu d'une bande de déjantés et supermoquette ma fait mourir de rire à plusieurs reprises.

Mais c'est syma comme truc le trivial macG, faudrait qu'il y ait plus de monde !

Pour la signature, je sais pas quoi mettre du tout.


----------



## Franswa (5 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> MEDITEZ LA LECON:


 Exellent !!!


----------



## Franswa (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis partit à 21H30 et j'ai raflé aucun point. :rateau:
> J'étais au milieu d'une bande de déjantés et supermoquette ma fait mourir de rire à plusieurs reprises.
> 
> Mais c'est syma comme truc le trivial macG, faudrait qu'il y ait plus de monde !
> ...


 Moi, je veux bien y participer mais apparement le nombre de personne est limité


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> MEDITEZ LA LECON:



Wouaahhh !

*La feignasse!*

Y nous z'a même pas fait une French Version
Of the Toshop....

​


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

Zou ! je part faire un peu otre chose !
 On est entrain de refaire la mobylette (103 peugot)
on met le vernis cet aprem et on adapte le guidon racing.

* *
*

Bon après-midi !​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Alouette gentille alouette,


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lancé le mouvement du changement d'avatar de l'après-midi.




arrete de lire naruto avril


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

103 Sp


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Zou ! je part faire un peu otre chose !
> On est entrain de refaire la mobylette (103 peugot)
> on met le vernis cet aprem et on adapte le guidon racing.
> 
> ...




bon apre'm.... et cool signature.....enfin, peut mieux faire....

moi aussi, je decolle....@+


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 103 Sp




avec kit polini ?


----------



## toys (5 Mai 2005)

salut a tous.

pour le 103 ta mi la selle a la nantaise au moins?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arrete de lire naruto avril



de quoi je me méle........


----------



## toys (5 Mai 2005)

salut stook




bon aller hop a poil sous la douche.

si une demoiselle veut me frotter le dos?


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2005)

le tome 17 sors demain


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est j'ai mis l'avatar, mais ca va pas terrible avec le pseudo, vous en pensez quoi ? Je garde ?



*Ouais, sympa, maintenant, reste à savoir ce  que signifie ton pseudo   *


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais, sympa, maintenant, reste à savoir ce  que signifie ton pseudo   *



Je cherche encore 

En fait, c'est le nom d'un cheval, remarquez ca fait pas avancer grand chose, pourquoi il s'apelle Avril VII ce cheval ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Y'en a bien qui s'appelle Benoit XVI


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a bien qui s'appelle Benoit XVI


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a bien qui s'appelle Benoit XVI




la c'est limite pseudo IRC


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la c'est limite pseudo IRC



benoit_16_mec_sympa


----------



## toys (5 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je dessine des rennes en peluche qui font du ski, avec mon bébé dans les bras.
> 
> J'ai mis Henri Salvador parce que c'est doux, mon bébé a de la fièvre, il a pris un biberon et du Doliprane© et là il suce son pouce, tout chaud, en jetant de temps à autre un ½il morne sur l'écran.
> Il veut rien faire d'autre qu'être là, abandonné, en confiance, il pousse sa tête dans mon cou.
> ...



ils sont pas mignon tous les deux sa ferais une belle photo tout ça. :love:




repose toi bien bébé et sa iras mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Un bon sandwitch et je suis à fond la forme


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

Nan, on comate


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

J'attends des paroles de babouel moi


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

hé Ba, elle est Bouel la jeunesse ! :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

C'est mou aujourd'hui, je vous souhaite néanmoins une bonne soirée


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

Merci Cor, à toi aussi ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

je suis làààààààààà !!!!!

je suis de retourrrrrrr !!!!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

Princess

:love: :love:

Ca va ce soir ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> C'est mou aujourd'hui, je vous souhaite néanmoins une bonne soirée


----------



## Franswa (5 Mai 2005)

salut !!!

comment ça va bien ?  apparement, y se passe rien, glandage total...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mai 2005)

ah ben en effet ça usine dans l'coin...
ben pisque c'est ça, moi, a l'instant d'en ce moment, ben...
...
ben je m'casse!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ben en effet ça usine dans l'coin...
> ben pisque c'est ça, moi, a l'instant d'en ce moment, ben...
> ...
> ben je m'casse!



ne nous quitte pas


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

Alors vous en pensez quoi de mon nouveaux look ?

-Nouveau pseudo : Avril-VII à la place de AvrilSept
-Nouvel avatar
-Nouvelle signature :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Alors vous en pensez quoi de mon nouveaux look ?
> 
> -Nouveau pseudo : Avril-VII à la place de AvrilSept
> -Nouvel avatar
> -Nouvelle signature :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Alors vous en pensez quoi de mon nouveaux look ?
> 
> -Nouveau pseudo : Avril-VII à la place de AvrilSept
> -Nouvel avatar
> -Nouvelle signature :mouais:




pour la signature une seule adresse !!!!

celle ci http://www.evene.fr/citations/mot.php?mot=forum      :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour la signature une seule adresse !!!!
> 
> celle ci http://www.evene.fr/citations/mot.php?mot=forum      :love:




    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis làààààààààà !!!!!
> 
> je suis de retourrrrrrr !!!!!!



Tombe le futaaaaal !


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour la signature une seule adresse !!!!
> 
> celle ci http://www.evene.fr/citations/mot.php?mot=forum      :love:



Tu sais que je vais le faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que je vais le faire ?



nous demander de te choisir une citation


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> salut !!!
> 
> comment ça va bien ?  apparement, y se passe rien, glandage total...



 yep :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que je vais le faire ?



Aller te faire considérer plus loin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que je vais le faire ?


 :rose:


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> En mettant cent millions de singes devant cent millions de machines à écrire, on peut reproduire l'oeuvre complète des forums de discussions en à peu près.... cinq minutes.




bon ecoute, moi j'ai mis comme mot clef "forum" et m'as touvé cela       

mais tu peux essayer avec fleur, coeur, rage, amis , bouffe ect ect


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mai 2005)

Et avec caca ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


 oh 

moi aussi je peux le faire


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

[HS]Ta douleur de camille, c'est trop bien ca.[/HS]

Je vais chercher, princess, merci pour le site. 
Ca va m'amuser un peu.
:love:


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et avec caca ?



Bouge pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mai 2005)

C'est ça ouais...


----------



## Franswa (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> yep :love:


 En ce moment, c'est vraiment trop nul !!! y a pas de vagues


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3167809#post3167809

Voila


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, c'est vraiment trop nul !!! y a pas de vagues



Ça dépend où tu surfes


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, c'est vraiment trop nul !!! y a pas de vagues


 Mais non, c'est bien  Mon château de sable à tenu jusqu'au bout ce soir :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, c'est bien  Mon château de sable à tenu jusqu'au bout ce soir :love:



c'est malin: me suis tordu la cheville


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Ah  t'as visité les douves


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah  t'as visité les douves



Non, il avait pas vu que t'avais mis du ciment avec le sable, alors il  voulu y mettre un coup de latte !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah  t'as visité les douves



Défense efficace pour éviter la prise du pack de Guinness


----------



## Franswa (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, c'est bien  Mon château de sable à tenu jusqu'au bout ce soir :love:


 Ouais, je l'ai croisé tout à l'heure... c'était le tien ???


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Pouf je suis tombé moi aussi


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

Douves? Sables, Ciment? 
On s'amuse sans moi ici ? :love::rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Défense efficace pour éviter la prise du pack de Guinness


 Tu m'etonnes, faut savoir y faire avec l'eau


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mai 2005)

ben avec vos conneries, vous m'avez donné en vie de changer de signature...
voila qui est fait, je me suis souvenu de cette jolie phrase lue dans les chiottes d'un rade de chez moi, c'est frais, entrainant, plein de joyeuseté, et ça correspond bien a l'humeur de l'instant d'en ce moment, ça tombe bien!
...
bon, ben c'est fait, je peux filer me pendre, a + les minus.


----------



## Franswa (5 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend où tu surfes


 même là où il y a des vagues normalement (dans le sud ouest) y en avait pas (trop)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah  t'as visité les douves



oui  :mouais:  :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Douves? Sables, Ciment?
> On s'amuse sans moi ici ? :love::rateau:


 ouai, toi t'as ton casque, ça compte pas


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben avec vos conneries, vous m'avez donné en vie de changer de signature...
> voila qui est fait, je me suis souvenu de cette jolie phrase lue dans les chiottes d'un rade de chez moi, c'est frais, entrainant, plein de joyeuseté, et ça correspond bien a l'humeur de l'instant d'en ce moment, ça tombe bien!
> ...
> bon, ben c'est fait, je peux filer me pendre, a + les minus.


 Il avait trop bu Baudelaire ce soir là


----------



## Franswa (5 Mai 2005)

Tiens !!! J'ai un tit truc qui va t'occuper   http://www.centrifuga.net/ops/

PS : c'est pour pierrounet


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Le Phare Ouest c'est mieux


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ouai, toi t'as ton casque, ça compte pas



Sous les pavés la plage  Il peut faire le service d'ordre éventuellement


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il avait trop bu Baudelaire ce soir là



ah ben tiens j'aurais au moins appris un truc ce soir...
ce genre de litterature, faut dire que j'evite un peu... je pense que je vais continuer...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tiens !!! J'ai un tit truc qui va t'occuper   http://www.centrifuga.net/ops/
> 
> PS : c'est pour pierrounet


  ?????????


----------



## Franswa (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Le Phare Ouest c'est mieux


 :mouais: ??????????


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

Mortel, zen avez d'autres de tites videos tordantes ?

:love:


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

_*





 Salut les Gens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et les Gentes...

Comment vont-ils t-elles ?


*_​


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Mortel, zen avez d'autres de tites videos tordantes ?
> 
> :love:



sur ebaumsworld.com ya des trucs pas mal...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mai 2005)

Babouel a dit:
			
		

> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on s'fait chier


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: ??????????


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Alors vous en pensez quoi de mon nouveaux look ?
> 
> -Nouveau pseudo : Avril-VII à la place de AvrilSept
> -Nouvel avatar
> -Nouvelle signature :mouais:



:mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> on s'fait chier




Au fond à gauche


----------



## Franswa (5 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Mortel, zen avez d'autres de tites videos tordantes ?
> 
> :love:


 essaye ce site http://poil.ca  Y a le choix en connerie du web :love:


----------



## Franswa (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


 ok  :love: Comme on dit à sainte barbe : "Dans ton nez la breizh !!!"


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Ah le petit vin que je me tape les amis :love:


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> on s'fait chier



Bon ben, j'vous rattrape






et on cause d'un truc moins chiant,  et pis voilà...




​


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mai 2005)

Babouel a dit:
			
		

> et on cause d'un truc moins chiant,  et pis voilà...



pas d'idee la, maintenant...
je vais chercher, je reviens.


----------



## Franswa (5 Mai 2005)

Babouel a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben, j'vous rattrape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tu nous as largement rattrapé !!!


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

Mais où est donc passé 






mon *Sado-Masochiste Nantais* préféré ???






j'ai une traduction à lui faire voir....
​


----------



## Franswa (5 Mai 2005)

Babouel a dit:
			
		

> Mais où est donc passé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pierrou ??? Ouais, c'est bizarre qu'il soit pas là


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pierrou ??? Ouais, c'est bizarre qu'il soit pas là


 Banni ?


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous as largement rattrapé !!!



*Oh toi !!*

Tu surfes toujours avec une

beauté *inégalable* 

dans ce Bar...





​


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Banni ?



*Darkou Piedor

Reviens... !





* *... qu'est-ce c'est long quand y va aux toilettes, celui-là
... enfin, c'est une expression... !
*   ​


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je sature légèrement de mes planches de décos de Noël.
> *Légèrement beaucoup même.*
> :sick:
> Je voudrais... plonger dans l'océan et nager sous l'eau, dormir sur une plage, du sable chaud même s'il colle, courir, rouler en cabriolet, tant qu'à faire, le nez au vent chaud, rouler *vite*, chanter à tue-tête, *crier* des trucs que je ressens et qu'il me faut taire, _euh quoi d'autre de dicible... _?
> ...



... *regarder* les autres se goinfer de Hamburgers, *lire* dans leurs yeux cet extrême malheur... et moi de *siffler* une Poulette, si bien foutue qu'elle me fait touner la tête. De même elle en fait... elle me sourit, ça y est ! Nous *partons* main dans la main, prendre ce magnifique bain pendant que les autres noyés dans leurs sueurs, nous regardent ébahis avec stupeur... Quelle joie, je suis *ému*, nous deux corps sur le sable... _*nus*_ !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2005)

Babouel a dit:
			
		

> *Darkou Piedor
> 
> Reviens... !
> 
> ...


je n'apppellerai plus jamais dark autrement


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je n'apppellerai plus jamais dark autrement


 Ne dis jamais jamais 

La preuve


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais... plonger dans l'océan et nager sous l'eau, dormir sur une plage, du sable chaud même s'il colle, courir, rouler en cabriolet, tant qu'à faire, le nez au vent chaud, rouler *vite*, chanter à tue-tête, *crier* :



Tu veux pas 100 balles et un mars aussi ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas 100 balles et un mars aussi ???



et la turlutte ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un café et l'addition._




Déjà !


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> 
> Voilà.
> 
> ...



J'ai voulu commencer une prose
Et je crois bien que ça rimait
Recommencer ça je ne l'ose
Je n'voulais point qu'ils se moquaient

Tout compte fait j'finis par le faire
 Je n'ai point peur du ridicule
Même si certains s'moquent par derrière
M'en fiche car je suis comme Hercule

La force est en moi j'suis certain
Tout ça pour dire le mot d'la fin.

Faim !




N'est pas poète qui veut....      .... et ben surtout pas moi !  Y'a pire, mais y'a Mieux, beaucou MIEUX !!

*Huit pieds à chaque fois, j'ai la tête qui va EXPLOSER...





*​


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je n'apppellerai plus jamais dark autrement



Ou bien

*Merdou Kakor





*​ 



... parce que ça fait un bout d'temps qu'il y est au p'tit coin....






.... mais chhhhuuuuuttttt, répètes à personne
j'ai pas confiance y vont lui répéter, j'suis sûr !!


 ça lui ferait de la peine...





​


----------



## Spyro (5 Mai 2005)

MGS3
dialogue en anglais
sous titres en français

"allons Snake, où est passé ton sens de l'humeur ?"  _(humor)_

...


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

I pense that I've not tout understandu

but it's not gravissime

I haven't my décodeur on my prope self...

I may compredre another day, who knows...?​


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mai 2005)

tiens? spleenmec est revenu...
...
completement hors sujet : babouel, comment fais tu pour prendre autant de place pas post???
sans dec, si on notait au kilometrage tu serais super bien place!


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tiens? spleenmec est revenu...
> ...
> completement hors sujet : babouel, comment fais tu pour prendre autant de place pas post???
> sans dec, si on notait au kilometrage tu serais super bien place!



Oh ça, c'est la peur de la page blanche....

( c'est un prétexte... )

Faut toujours que j'me fasse remarquer !!!

... même ma femme me dit:

_" Ecris moins FORT.... ! "_

... t'as qu'à voir ?
​


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mai 2005)

il assume son style, c'est le principal... 

moi je file, bicauze que debout dans a peine plus de quatre heures pour se faire chier sur un quai jusqu'a...
...
ben on verra bien...
...
priez avec moi pour qu'il ne pleuve pas...

dura life sed life... 
et OUI je melange latin et angliche si j'veux...   
bonne nuit les petiots


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mai 2005)

decidement, plus je relis ma nouvelle signature, plus je trouve qu'elle me correspond tres bien ce soir...
ok ok, je pars pour de bon


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Moi j'ai un mal de dos horrible, je sais pas si j'arriverai à bien dormir cette nuit, sinon il me reste MacG pour me donner la forme


----------



## Franswa (5 Mai 2005)

Babouel a dit:
			
		

> *Oh toi !!*
> 
> Tu surfes toujours avec une
> 
> ...


 merci beaucoup !!!  :love:


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

J'assume aussi mon départ mais sur la pointe des pieds ce soir..... sobre !
​


----------



## Babouel (5 Mai 2005)

*Et pis non !!*

Voilà t'y pas que mon *surfer* aux " cheveux argentés " arrive tout pinpant...


... ainsi que Monsieur *Piston* !

Que me vaut l'honneur de votre visite ?

  

C'est gentil de passer par là...​


----------



## Franswa (5 Mai 2005)

Babouel a dit:
			
		

> *Et pis non !!*
> 
> Voilà t'y pas que mon *surfer* aux " cheveux argentés " arrive tout pinpant...
> 
> ...


 l'honneur est que le dvd que je viens de regarder est fini :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Babouel, il faut arrêter maintenant


----------



## sofiping (5 Mai 2005)

hello , qui veux  bien prendre 3 minutes pour me contacter par mon msn tout neuf pour que je vois si je suis capable de pas trop pédaler dans la semoule et voir si ça fonctionne   
aller quoi


----------



## Franswa (6 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> hello , qui veux  bien prendre 3 minutes pour me contacter par mon msn tout neuf pour que je vois si je suis capable de pas trop pédaler dans la semoule et voir si ça fonctionne
> aller quoi


 c'est fait


----------



## Babouel (6 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> hello , qui veux bien prendre 3 minutes pour me contacter par mon msn tout neuf pour que je vois si je suis capable de pas trop pédaler dans la semoule et voir si ça fonctionne
> aller quoi



*Oh, Madame Langschtrumm!

*Si je clique sur ton truc MSN à gauche j'ai ton adress, c'est ça ?

J'ai MSN, dis-moi comment faire
Si je suis pas trop nul, j'y arriverai ben..*.*​


----------



## sofiping (6 Mai 2005)

minuit viens de sonner et je peux témoigner que ce n'est pas franswa l'assassin de melle rose  :rose:........ nous etions ensemble


----------



## Babouel (6 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Babouel, il faut arrêter maintenant



ça se guérit pas bien la " _Babouelopathie_ "


... c'est génétique, je crois...

Y'a pas de vrai traitement

C'est comme la " _*Cor*égraphie_ "
...mais toi tu es passé maître, tu mènes la danse !!

  ​


----------



## sofiping (6 Mai 2005)

Babouel a dit:
			
		

> *Oh, Madame Langschtrumm!
> 
> *Si je clique sur ton truc MSN à gauche j'ai ton adress, c'est ça ?
> 
> ...



ah , tu as besoin d'un entraineur aussi    ....... si j'ai demander a ce que l'on me contacte , c'est que je suis en plein apprentissage   :rose: essaye des trucs pour m'envoyer un méssage


----------



## Babouel (6 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah , tu as besoin d'un entraineur aussi    ....... si j'ai demander a ce que l'on me contacte , c'est que je suis en plein apprentissage   :rose: essaye des trucs pour m'envoyer un méssage



J'ai envoyé déjà un mail en cliquant sur ton adresse.
Mon Chat Msn est ouvert, ton adresse est dedans, 
mais tu es hors ligne, en rouge....

​


----------



## Franswa (6 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> minuit viens de sonner et je peux témoigner que ce n'est pas franswa l'assassin de melle rose  :rose:........ nous etions ensemble


 héhéhé :love: ouais d'abord sofiping aussi, a pas assassiné rose


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mai 2005)

*Ca fait pas mal de temps que ce thread courre, galope et se fatigue. 
La tradition veut que ce genre de thread ferme ses portes à la page 200. Nous sommes bien au delà.
Peine perdue à celui ou celle qui en ouvrira un autre du meme acabi. 
Les raisons sont simples : ce type de sujet n'a qu'un seule vraie raison d'existence : flooder sans compter, faire monter son compteur, discrètement. N'en déplaise à certains, ce n'est pas si toléré que çà au bar.
En outre, le sujet fait double emploi avec les users de la nuit, les users de l'aurore.
Pour le reste, le minichat est largement et amplement suffisant. Sont également à disposition les messages privés entre forumeurs, coups de boules mail et autre système de chat instantané (le toubarvert sur iChat répondra pleinement aux exigences qu'avait ce sujet : c'est à dire parler pour ne rien dire mais tout en étant persuadé qu'une ame passera derrière vous pour vous lire. Tout celà est accessible via iChat, MSN, et j'en passe)
Quand à l'argument du "flood concentré en un seul lieu et pas ailleurs" il est erroné, ce sujet l'a bien prouvé. 
Toutefois, bien que fermé le sujet ne disparait pas. Libre à vous de relire la double centaine de messages et d'y découvrir que tel membre s'ennuyait ferme tel jour, sortait de la douche ou se grattait frénétiquement certaines régions du corps dévorées ou non par les moustiques.


Merci d'avoir participé :rateau:
*


----------

